# How to Pay Australian Visa Fees



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends

A country like India, the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards or increase the credit limit even though if you give the payslips & other documents to bank. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. But in India, if you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked. As per RBI rule, it will not allow because, they think that you are going to change black money to white. So please leave the credit card option.

In case of debit card, I don't think the site will support but some members saying it may support. But I am not sure. As per my knowledge, the gateway implementation used for credit card and debit cards are different. For example, you can see that most of air ticket booking sites, they support only credit cards and travel cards not debit cards. If the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).

In case of travel cards what banks are doing is, they will charge necessary Australian dollars to your travel card. But using ICICI travel card you can pay Visa fees. They will issue travel card within oneday. You can go to ICICI branch and ask for ICICI AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. your card cost will be Rs 150+tax. If you pay the equivalent indian money based on current bank's selling rate, they will charge required AUD dollars to your travel card. After activating your card for internet transaction from ICICI bank's website, you can use the card on websites. You can get the guidelines from ICICI travel card catalog.

Before using Travel Card, you just keep in mind that, they are issuing Travel Credit Card. You cannot use this card on Indian websites or ATMs in India. Since DIAC site is australlian, you can pay the visa fees through ICICI travel credit card. Great advantage is that you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.

Please visit different ICICI branches and enquired about AUD Travel Card. Some branches will accept cheque as indian money, without starting new account. It may depends on Banking officer you are talking about. They always asked to start a new account because they want to meet their target.

For activating new ICICI saving Bank account, it will take nearly 2-7 days. Eventhough they will give you account starter kit to you, they have the verification process. You can access your account details from their website, but you cannot do any transaction until your verification done from their headoffice. But I think, if you start the account in your home branch, your account will activate within two days.

Travel Card is issued from their branch itself, not from their head office. So that the banking officer can help you to getting traveller card as soon as earlier. 

Hope this will helps ...


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot....


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

There is s simple way.....

Open the FD with any bank
Get the 80% of FD amount as credit card limit (instant)

Once the visa amount is paid, you can cancel the CC and pay the CC amount using FD

When you cancel the FD, the CC get's blocked automatically...

In my case i opened 3.6 Lakh FD and got CC with limit of 2.9 Lakh
i cancelled the FD and paid the CC amount......

So...... go ahead with this approach....


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I was always worried about this. Didn't know about Travel cards.
Very informative


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> Thanks a lot....


dear all

i have friend whose credit card limit is 300,000 pak rupees(AUD 3000) and i have to pay DIAC visa fees 5280AUD. 

i have no card with limit 5280 AUD. plz advise what to do. its urgent.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> dear all
> 
> i have friend whose credit card limit is 300,000 pak rupees(AUD 3000) and i have to pay DIAC visa fees 5280AUD.
> 
> i have no card with limit 5280 AUD. plz advise what to do. its urgent.


Dear how u pay the feee. i am in the same situation as of u.plz share ur experience


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

I payed my fees by HDFC bank forexplus card and they just asked for my passport copy

https://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/forexplus-card


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

saghirq said:


> Dear how u pay the feee. i am in the same situation as of u.plz share ur experience


Option 1 - ask a friend/relative in Australia (or anywhere really) who has a credit card with that kind of limit to pay the fee on your behalf, and then send that person the funds directly.

Option 2 - purchase a prepaid debit card and deposit the funds onto the card. Here is an example: Forex prepaid card India | Attractive exchange rates | Best for international travel | All major foreign currencies available


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

American Express cards has no predefined credit limits, atleast for corporate customers. I called the AMEX customer care and asked if I can do a transaction of 3+ Lac on my card. They told me, "Sir, you are a corporate customer ( I have AMEX card from company too), your card does not have predefined limit, before doing the transaction please call customer care to confirm for a hassle free transaction. Their commitment will be verified once I do the transaction .


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...


I don't know how the OP above got the travel card without presenting "Air tickets" which are MANDATORY per SBI, ICICI, HDFC, CITI and Axis bank.

Unfortunately, I believed in the above claim and visited all the branches and got a BIG NO.

Please see few links below for documentation requirements (Air Tickets are MANDATORY) :-

Travel Prepaid Card India | Great exchange rates | Dollar, Euro, Pound and other major foreign currencies | Apply today

Travel Card | Prepaid Travel Card | Travel Currency Card - Axis Bank

I was totally misled by the post and incurred an utter waste of time.

So for the benefits of others - the Forex card is NOT possible without Air tickets - unless of course you have a relative in bank which I think the OP has 

regards,
Guru


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gurudev said:


> I don't know how the OP above got the travel card without presenting "Air tickets" which are MANDATORY per SBI, ICICI, HDFC, CITI and Axis bank.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believed in the above claim and visited all the branches and got a BIG NO.
> 
> ...


hi guru,

you are right to some extent. however, it depends form one bank to another, one branch to another, one bank representative to another. What i mean is, i went to my icici's branch office and gave them the copy of invitation letter, passport and an id card (PAN card) and it was a onde day task to me to get activated with that card. But, the main problem is that i was unable to make the visa payment using this travel card as in VISA application, "only credit card option" was there under which 5 types od credit cards are accepted for paying visa fees. I am yet clueless why manoj has posted such a misleading information. 

Credit cards: 
1. Visa
2. Mastercard
3. JCB
4. Diners club
5. American express.

There is no option for travel card or debit card or so. i am 200% sure of this.

sathiya


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi guru,
> 
> you are right to some extent. however, it depends form one bank to another, one branch to another, one bank representative to another. What i mean is, i went to my icici's branch office and gave them the copy of invitation letter, passport and an id card (PAN card) and it was a onde day task to me to get activated with that card. But, the main problem is that i was unable to make the visa payment using this travel card as in VISA application, "only credit card option" was there under which 5 types od credit cards are accepted for paying visa fees. I am yet clueless why manoj has posted such a misleading information.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiyaseelan,

Please try to understand about card types... Eventhough you have debit/credit/travel cards, all should come under the type which you have mentioned above.

What I posted here is from my experience. Please read each line carefully in my post and then tell whether it is a misleading information. Please check to see, which type of card is yours. In your card itself, it is specified that VISA/Mastero etc. Since you had the ICICI travel card, it is VISA Card. 

please select VISA and continue. 

Thanks
Manoj


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Please try to understand about card types... Eventhough you have debit/credit/travel cards, all should come under the type which you have mentioned above.
> 
> ...


hi manoj,

Thanks for your feedback and i am sorry i should not have used that word "misleading". See, i have got a travel card of "VISA" type as you said. In my previous email itself, i mentioned that after choosing VISA, we need to give the details of this card that are given below.

1. card number
2. Security code (3 digit codes printed on the side of your signature)
3. Expiry date
4. *Name printed on the card (there is no name on travel card i got from Icici bank)*

Does you travel card has name printed on it? I am qondering if so, why they didn't mention it on my card?.

Could you please elaborate about your card?

Anyway, thanks a lot for your information. Of course, i read you message line by line and even word by word.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi manoj,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and i am sorry i should not have used that word "misleading". See, i have got a travel card of "VISA" type as you said. In my previous email itself, i mentioned that after choosing VISA, we need to give the details of this card that are given below.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiya,

Sorry, If my words really hurt you..

In ICICI cards, normally, they will not print your name on your card, since they issued you on the spot. I was also little bit confused about the name while paying my visa fee. Please enter the account holder name. Since you own the Traveller Card, Please enter your name which you have given in the bank record. 

If you need any help, please PM me.

Cheers....

Manoj


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Sorry, If my words really hurt you..
> 
> ...


hi buddy,

I am in the seventh heaven now. Yes, i lodged my visa application last night through travel card of icici bank. 

Thanks a lot for your help and finally it has worked out well. I definitely recommend every applicant to go through this way of paying visa fees for myriad benefits it has brought about.

1. Safety and security.
2. Hassle-free way of payment.
3. Received the receipt on my email id in a minute after payment.
4. There are no charges (conversion charges, transaction charges, that come about 16000 to 20000 if you use other options)
5. Easy to get this travel card from Icici bak within a day or two following the submission of the photocpoy of your invitation, passport, PAN card along with filled in application form for travel card.
6. This travel card can be activated easily and the funds from your salary/savings account can easily be transferred within 15 minutes of your request.
7. The e-commerce transaction facility can be activated online within a minute following which you will be able to make payment for visa application.
8. Very simple yet effective way of paying visa application fees at no cost incurred to the applicant. 
9. Last but not the least, the customer care representatives and bank officers are very affable and warm welcoming.

If i can say in "3 idiots way", "it's free, free, free". (ha ha ha ha).

I personally experienced the salients benefits of this card and wholeheartedly recommend to anyone who are in the phase of lodging visa application. But, there are other options as well that might be suggested by other forum members.

it is all about whether the banks you have accounts with, are able to give this facility or not. if not, try to knock other banks or other branches of them. Else, try to explore other avenues such as enhancement of transaction limits on a credit card or debit card, feasibility of paying through them taking into account of their conversion charges and transaction charges.

Hope this information is helpful to the people who are in the phase of visa payment.

Once again, Manoj, thank you very much for showing the easiest and cheapest way of paying visa fees with huge convenience.

Sathiya


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven now. Yes, i lodged my visa application last night through travel card of icici bank.
> 
> ...


Visa payment via Travel card is only available from ICICI card or we can use any bank travel card (hope we will get same "Free" Free")? Someone said they used HDFC travel card, will that cost extra as like when we pay through Credit card?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Visa payment via Travel card is only available from ICICI card or we can use any bank travel card (hope we will get same "Free" Free")? Someone said they used HDFC travel card, will that cost extra as like when we pay through Credit card?


Any travel card will support....


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Today I called HDFC customer care to check about HDFC forex card. They said I cant use that card in international website. So wondering anyone used HDFC forex card to pay visa fees and what is the method they followed?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

askchennai said:


> Today I called HDFC customer care to check about HDFC forex card. They said I cant use that card in international website. So wondering anyone used HDFC forex card to pay visa fees and what is the method they followed?


Forex card, you can swipe anywhere in the ATM and withdraw cash. However, there is a small transaction fee I encountered when I used that in Australia. Also in some international airports.

It is as good as a debit card I would say, because, as long as you have the sufficient cash in it, you can withdraw it. However, never tried this for visa processing/gateway card based online transactions. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

Great Info. I am sure this post will help a lot of people.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Gaurav Vas said:


> Great Info. I am sure this post will help a lot of people.


thanks buddy.. lol

Manoj


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys, the invite letter is just a two liner which my agent forwarded to me. Is that it?
I was expecting something like a PDF similar to what we got from ACS.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jack777 said:


> Guys, the invite letter is just a two liner which my agent forwarded to me. Is that it?
> I was expecting something like a PDF similar to what we got from ACS.


hello buddy,

did you expect a novel or story book that has 20-30 pages (ha ha ha)? Invitation is just an intimation mentioned in a single line and in single page. DIAC is running out of money and as a result would like to save as much money as it can (ha ha ha), so, needless to say that this one of the cost-effective measures they implemented. (ha ha ha). the visa application page is the one that contains 17 pages and a page to pay visa fees whereas invite is a single page information that you are invited.

all the best,

sathiya


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> did you expect a novel or story book that has 20-30 pages (ha ha ha)? Invitation is just an intimation mentioned in a single line and in single page. DIAC is running out of money and as a result would like to save as much money as it can (ha ha ha), so, needless to say that this one of the cost-effective measures they implemented. (ha ha ha). the visa application page is the one that contains 17 pages and a page to pay visa fees whereas invite is a single page information that you are invited.
> 
> ...


Hey Sathiya,

Appreciate the information. But why the sarcastic note? Aren't you also in this thread for information on how to pay for the visa? I would have been better off without this information than read such a pathetic comment.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jack777 said:


> Hey Sathiya,
> 
> Appreciate the information. But why the sarcastic note? Aren't you also in this thread for information on how to pay for the visa? I would have been better off without this information than read such a pathetic comment.


hi jack,

sorry, if that really hurt you. It was just for fun mate. I am really sorry if my comments hurt you. Don't take it too serious, please.

Anyway, i do apologize for posting those words that hurt you really.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Its ok buddy. I'm good now


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Manoj.... Thanks a lot for such a useful post.......


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> Manoj.... Thanks a lot for such a useful post.......


hi dhawal,

please read my other post below that as well where i mentioned that i paid visa fees through icici bank's travel card.

Here it is for your reference.

Quote:
Originally Posted by sathiyaseelan View Post
hi buddy,

I am in the seventh heaven now. Yes, i lodged my visa application last night through travel card of icici bank. 

Thanks a lot for your help and finally it has worked out well. I definitely recommend every applicant to go through this way of paying visa fees for myriad benefits it has brought about.

1. Safety and security.
2. Hassle-free way of payment.
3. Received the receipt on my email id in a minute after payment.
4. There are no charges (conversion charges, transaction charges, that come about 16000 to 20000 if you use other options)
5. Easy to get this travel card from Icici bak within a day or two following the submission of the photocpoy of your invitation, passport, PAN card along with filled in application form for travel card.
6. This travel card can be activated easily and the funds from your salary/savings account can easily be transferred within 15 minutes of your request.
7. The e-commerce transaction facility can be activated online within a minute following which you will be able to make payment for visa application.
8. Very simple yet effective way of paying visa application fees at no cost incurred to the applicant. 
9. Last but not the least, the customer care representatives and bank officers are very affable and warm welcoming.

If i can say in "3 idiots way", "it's free, free, free". (ha ha ha ha).

I personally experienced the salients benefits of this card and wholeheartedly recommend to anyone who are in the phase of lodging visa application. But, there are other options as well that might be suggested by other forum members.

it is all about whether the banks you have accounts with, are able to give this facility or not. if not, try to knock other banks or other branches of them. Else, try to explore other avenues such as enhancement of transaction limits on a credit card or debit card, feasibility of paying through them taking into account of their conversion charges and transaction charges.

Hope this information is helpful to the people who are in the phase of visa payment.

Once again, Manoj, thank you very much for showing the easiest and cheapest way of paying visa fees with huge convenience.

Sathiya


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Manoj.... Thanks a lot for such a useful post.......


Thanks buddy...


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Experts,

While we discussed with Indian options, can I use Australian Visa debit card to pay the fees? I have my Aussie account still active (from my last trip) with some funds and can borrow short amount from one of my friends there. However, I am not sure if I could use this from within India. Please suggest.

I would check with my Aussie bank too but your suggestions would also be helpful.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While we discussed with Indian options, can I use Australian Visa debit card to pay the fees? I have my Aussie account still active (from my last trip) with some funds and can borrow short amount from one of my friends there. However, I am not sure if I could use this from within India. Please suggest.
> 
> I would check with my Aussie bank too but your suggestions would also be helpful.


I am exactly with same concern as you. Whether if we can use our Aussie Debit Card. 

Have you got invitation?


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi jre05,

I am expecting it in the next round but want to be ready with everything.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> I am expecting it in the next round but want to be ready with everything.


Oh me too exactly same. Want to get things confirmed about payment. I have enough amount on my debit card.

Not sure if I can use this from India. Only fret is, I have been hearing that, if we use it online for high amounts like AUD 3520 or so from offshore, they may block it. If blocked, I will not have an option to pay the visa fees Also, I will have no access to my online and will not even be able to contact bank guys from India. It would all become a chaos.

So, I do not want to take any risk.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

manojpluz, i see you got your visa grant..congrats and goodluck!!
i just want to know if you had any kind of job verification from DIAC?..if yes,what kind of? and what did they ask??..thanks! :thumb:


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I have my online banking still active. I used my debit card for higher amount transactions in past from India (of course for Aussie purposes) and there were no issues. However, it's been very long (more than 3 years now) since there have been any transactions on my account except crediting interest by the bank . My earlier debit card has expired now and I have to ask them to issue me a new one. I am planning to catch them in a next day or two to clarify on this.

Should you want to clarify your doubt, call your Aussie bank and they would be glad to assist I feel.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Well, I have my online banking still active. I used my debit card for higher amount transactions in past from India (of course for Aussie purposes) and there were no issues. However, it's been very long (more than 3 years now) since there have been any transactions on my account except crediting interest by the bank . My earlier debit card has expired now and I have to ask them to issue me a new one. I am planning to catch them in a next day or two to clarify on this.
> 
> Should you want to clarify your doubt, call your Aussie bank and they would be glad to assist I feel.


Thank you. Even I used the debit card from India for online purchases of course as you rightly said, for Australian Business. Even same case with me, only credits  However, have been doing some transactions to my friends in Australia through online banking. It is active very much. 

The point I was saying is, what if I do 3520 $ transaction from here and the gateway of the bank automatically blocks the card and online account after I do this without even letting me complete the transaction successfully? Then I will be in soup, will not be able to contact Bank guys. Still, that Bank branch is in India too, however, I have less confidence if Indians would help on this issue. 

As you said, I can contact the bank by email to enquire this. But I am afraid if they block or close account  They will not close account, but perhaps can block or something, some people told me, that if they find that we are physically not in Australia for long time or no salary is been credited, then if they come to know that, they will block it. I dont know what it exactly means.

I also had two accounts (Online Saver for just saving which yields good interest and another Active account where my salary gets credited. I generally immediately transfer all my funds to online saver. Thus, salary account has just 1 dollar or less in it  ). So far, I get interest every month, great thing. I am able to access my online account too.


----------



## AtsB (Sep 6, 2010)

jre05 said:


> As you said, I can contact the bank by email to inquire this. But I am afraid if they block or close account  They will not close account, but perhaps can block or something, some people told me, that if they find that we are physically not in Australia for long time or no salary is been credited, then if they come to know that, they will block it. I dont know what it exactly means.


Hi jre05, I suspect something like you said (closing the account or blocking something) could happen. If they have to do it they would've done it earlier . As far as we are paying account maintenance fees (if any) it should be OK. The last time I used it was for ACS payment, more than one year back (I know I am late in my process but was tied on many things elsewhere). 

I would encourage you to call them on their call center number than emailing, would be quick. Rather, why don't do you email from your online account, directly to the branch manager or call him on branch number? Don't worry, as per my experience after working in banking and financial industry for more than 8 years, something like you're worried about shouldn't happen.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AtsB said:


> Hi jre05, I suspect something like you said (closing the account or blocking something) could happen. If they have to do it they would've done it earlier . As far as we are paying account maintenance fees (if any) it should be OK. The last time I used it was for ACS payment, more than one year back (I know I am late in my process but was tied on many things elsewhere).
> 
> I would encourage you to call them on their call center number than emailing, would be quick. Rather, why don't do you email from your online account, directly to the branch manager or call him on branch number? Don't worry, as per my experience after working in banking and financial industry for more than 8 years, something like you're worried about shouldn't happen.


well thanks for the advice, will do the needful.

Please also let me know if you have any firm solutions you find.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

bravokal said:


> manojpluz, i see you got your visa grant..congrats and goodluck!!
> i just want to know if you had any kind of job verification from DIAC?..if yes,what kind of? and what did they ask??..thanks! :thumb:


Dear Bravokal,

There is no other verification from DIAC to my employer. If all the docs are well prepared, no problem


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Bravokal,
> 
> There is no other verification from DIAC to my employer. If all the docs are well prepared, no problem


Dear Manoj,

Have u provided Roles and Responsibilities on the company letter heador through notarized affidavit ??

Also, if you could brief us about what are papers you have sent, it will be a great help for all of us.

Thanks in advance

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Thanks buddy...




Hey guys,

I have been inquiring in many banks and many branches, but all are asking for visa and ticket.

It would be helpful, if applicants who already got travel card, can mention from which bank and which branch they acquired, so that other candidates can contact the same branch to get one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> Sorry, If my words really hurt you..
> 
> ...


Hey Manoj,

thanks for such a useful information, i have a question though, is there any transaction charges for using travel money card, did you load it with exact amount say AUD 5280 or little more then that


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey sunnydee, I loaded 5300 to be sure, but the exact amount go debited and I have 20 aud remaining in my card. So you just need the exact amount in the card.


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Hey sunnydee, I loaded 5300 to be sure, but the exact amount go debited and I have 20 aud remaining in my card. So you just need the exact amount in the card.



Thanks Jack,

which bank's travel money card you used and how much time, they took to provide you card or load money in card.

I have invite since 10/16 and need to apply urgently else invite wil expire on 12/15.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> Hey Manoj,
> 
> thanks for such a useful information, i have a question though, is there any transaction charges for using travel money card, did you load it with exact amount say AUD 5280 or little more then that


There is no transaction charges for Travel Cards. You can load the exact amount and do the transaction. Tell them to how much amount you need to load. They will take equivalent Rupees from your account based on the bank's currency selling rate.

If any doubt, please PM me
Thanks
Manoj


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> Thanks Jack,
> 
> which bank's travel money card you used and how much time, they took to provide you card or load money in card.
> 
> I have invite since 10/16 and need to apply urgently else invite wil expire on 12/15.


Like Manoj suggested, I took the ICICI Travel card. It just took an hour for formalities and by the end of the day the card was active and loaded.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Like Manoj suggested, I took the ICICI Travel card. It just took an hour for formalities and by the end of the day the card was active and loaded.




Dear buddies,

Please let me know the bank, city and branch from which you successfully, got your travel cards.

I have been denied by all the branches in my city.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> Please let me know the bank, city and branch from which you successfully, got your travel cards.
> 
> I have been denied by all the branches in my city.


Mine from kerala. You can use any travel card. Not only for ICICI.

Thanks
Manoj


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> Please let me know the bank, city and branch from which you successfully, got your travel cards.
> 
> I have been denied by all the branches in my city.



Is there any reason they give you while denying you a Travel Card? I got mine at the ICICI Koramangala Branch Bangalore. I did have an ICICI account so that way there wasn't any problems. They didn't even take my letter of invite. All they needed was my passport copy.

Just mention it is for the purpose of Immigration.

You could also do the whole process online here

They have an option for Immigration and all they require is to see your passport when they deliver the card to your home.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

I used HDFC bank Forex plus card


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Is there any reason they give you while denying you a Travel Card? I got mine at the ICICI Koramangala Branch Bangalore. I did have an ICICI account so that way there wasn't any problems. They didn't even take my letter of invite. All they needed was my passport copy.
> 
> Just mention it is for the purpose of Immigration.
> 
> ...




I tried ICICI, HDFC, SBI, AXIS, 2-3 branches each, all are asking for ticket and visa.

I even tried forex dealers who issue co-branded travel cards, but they are also asking for visa and ticket.


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I tried ICICI, HDFC, SBI, AXIS, 2-3 branches each, all are asking for ticket and visa.
> 
> I even tried forex dealers who issue co-branded travel cards, but they are also asking for visa and ticket.


Do you have an ICICI account? If so you can do it online here


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

jack777 said:


> Is there any reason they give you while denying you a Travel Card? I got mine at the ICICI Koramangala Branch Bangalore. I did have an ICICI account so that way there wasn't any problems. They didn't even take my letter of invite. All they needed was my passport copy.
> 
> Just mention it is for the purpose of Immigration.
> 
> ...





thanks a lot buddy.. this online application might solve all the problems...


----------



## sunnydee (Mar 8, 2013)

baba18 said:


> I used HDFC bank Forex plus card



i got hdfc forex card but circumspect about, what to fill in below 2 fields while making payment.

1. name on card ; actually there is no name on this card.

2. card secyrity number ; i have received ATM PIN, WEB PIN and also there is a cvv no at the back of card, which one should i fill there /


also did any tried netbanksing for prepaid card


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> i got hdfc forex card but circumspect about, what to fill in below 2 fields while making payment.
> 
> 1. name on card ; actually there is no name on this card.
> 
> ...



1. many cards dont bear any name on it. just fill in the name that you gave at the time of applying for card.

2. in card security number, you should enter cvv


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> i got hdfc forex card but circumspect about, what to fill in below 2 fields while making payment.
> 
> 1. name on card ; actually there is no name on this card.
> 
> ...




just keep in mind you wont be able to use prepaid forex / travel card in india. and i would suggest not even to try that out, because you might break a fema law.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I tried ICICI, HDFC, SBI, AXIS, 2-3 branches each, all are asking for ticket and visa.
> 
> I even tried forex dealers who issue co-branded travel cards, but they are also asking for visa and ticket.


If any of your friends have travel Card, you just load AUS Dollars using their account and use it.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Need Help...!!!

How to activate icici travel card for ecommerce online?

Thanks in advance...!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

The URL mentioned in their kit is invalid. Try this and put in your card number and your PIN. 

You should be able to log in and then go to the e-comm link to activate it for 24 hours.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Paid the visa fee...thanks for all help...!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven now. Yes, i lodged my visa application last night through travel card of icici bank.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya
I can see from this post that you have paid using ICICI Travel card.
I went to ICICI bank site. I can see that 3 types of travel cards available.
1. ICICI Bank Travel card on VISA network
2. ICICI Bank Travel card on Master Card
3. ICICI Bank American Express Prepaid Travel Card

Which one do you have?

I have sent a PM to you. Please respond.

Imran


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

ICICI Visa should work fine


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> I can see from this post that you have paid using ICICI Travel card.
> I went to ICICI bank site. I can see that 3 types of travel cards available.
> 1. ICICI Bank Travel card on VISA network
> ...


i used visa network card through which i paid the visa application fees.


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

sunnydee said:


> i got hdfc forex card but circumspect about, what to fill in below 2 fields while making payment.
> 
> 1. name on card ; actually there is no name on this card.
> 
> ...



Hey sunnydee,

Did HDFC forex card work for you ? I got a hdfc multicurrency card recently ... and man i had a real tough time, whenever i try to pay it shows me a message. "Error, Declined".. I am frustrated

please share your experience with the hdfc forex card

regards
alex


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

baba18 said:


> I used HDFC bank Forex plus card


Hi Baba18,

Did HDFC forex plus card work without any issues.. i got a hdfc multicurrency card which is a recent product from HDFC, the branch i visited did not have AUD card so had to take this option. I loaded 5300 AUD in the multicurrency card and now i am not able to pay. I get a message "Error Decline".

When did you use the forex plus card..approx date.. appreciate all your help.

regards
alex


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


In the do's and dont's its mentioned that the card should not be used within India and online transactions should be made when abroad. 

The online thing is quite vague. the visa fee payment site would be hosted at a server in auss, so the payment that you make is actually in auss .. its just that you are physically present in india... and what if a friend of yours in auss initiates a payment using your card for fee..is that legal  .. quite debatable

people choose forex mainly cause of issues with CC limit and recent limit applied by RBI on international payment.


alex


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


Perfectly legal. One of the reasons why they provide a Travel Card is for the purpose of Immigration. Infact, on the ICICI's travel card page, if you try to purchase a forex/travel card, one of the options you have is Immigration.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

The HDFC Bank ForexPlus card works just like a Credit Card, but the transaction amount is debited directly from your HDFC Bank ForexPlus card balance. Your HDFC Bank ForexPlus card is accepted at all Merchant Establishments displaying the Visa / MasterCard symbol, worldwide.
FeaturesYou will get some exclusive features and benefits with your HDFC Bank ForexPlus Card
Protection against Foreign Exchange fluctuation 
ForexPlus card is availabe in AUD / AED / CAD/ CHF/ Euro / GBP / JPY / SGD / SEK and US Dollars currencies, thus providing protection against exchange rate fluctuation using the value loaded on these cards in future. However, you can withdraw cash or use the card at POS (Point of Sale) in any currency anywhere in the world using the ForexPlus card. For transactions carried out in the card currency i.e. AUD / AED / CAD/ CHF/ Euro / GBP / JPY / SGD / SEK and US Dollars, you don't lose out on foreign exchange due to fluctuating market rates
Available in Australian Dollar, AED (Dirhams), Canadian Dollar, Euro, Japanese Yen, Singapore Dollar, Sterling Pound, Swiss Franc, Swedish Krona and US Dollar Currencies.
Each of these currencies are accepted worldwide and can be changed into the currency of the country that you are in.
*Online usage allowed ( E-com transactions ) 
To avail E-Commerce transaction feature on the HDFC Bank ForexPlus Card, you need to activate the E-com transaction option through Prepaid Card NetBanking Facility. After activation, the E-Commerce service will be available for next 24 hours only, post which the E-Commerce facility will be disabled on the Card. To re-use the Card for E-Commerce you will be required to activate the E-Commerce feature once again.*
Safer and more secure 
This card is accepted at all Visa/ Mastercard Merchant outlets and 24 hour VISA/ Mastercard ATMs worldwide. So no more hassle of carrying bulk of cash or travellers' cheques, no more hassle of chasing money changers, paying commissions and tracking expenses. Your Card is protected against misuse at ATMs by means of PIN. In case your card gets lost or stolen, all you have to do is call HDFC Bank PhoneBanking immediately and report the loss of your card and get the card hoslisted. This facility is available 24 hrs on all days. The card can also be hotlisted using our Prepaid card NetBanking facility on HDFC Bank: Personal Banking Services.
Insurance Cover 
Enjoy a travel experience free of financial worries with card insurance covers such as Personal Accident Insurance (Death cover only) of Rs.2,00,000, loss of checked baggage cover upto Rs.20,000 and passport reconstruction cover (actual cost of passport reconstruction only).
Reloadable at all HDFC Bank branches, even when the cardholder is abroad * 
Your HDFC Forexplus card is valid upto the last day of the month indicated on your card. Within this period you can use your card as often as you like. In case money loaded on the card gets exhausted, this card offers the facility to reload* even in the middle of your journey.
*Reload requests can be made by any authorized person on your behalf. Incase the Card is issued by your corporate/employer, reload requests received through them will be acted upon by HDFC Bank.
Backup card facility available
HDFC Bank ForexPlus Card also comes with an option of back up card. Back-up card can be used as a 'Replacement Card' in case you lose your card. Kindly note that this is an optional feature and you need to request for the same at the time of purchasing the card.
Ease of tracking 
Get online access to your card account and track your spends, check your balance, Change your IPIN and log an online request for PIN change. What more, we'll also send you a statement of account to your mailing address at the end of every month during which any card transaction takes place.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

Word of caution .. Forex cards not working.. I tried 

1. Hdfc multi currency card.. AUD base currency

2. Hdfc Forex plus ..AUD card

Not sure about icici

- alex


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

I went to ICICI and was refused. So went ahead and paid the visa fees by credit card. I will pay 3.55 % extra on total amount, but saved from loss over buying and selling of foreign currency by bank, in case card fails.


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help

can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

n.sh said:


> I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier. They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help
> 
> can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


I tried that too ICICI and HDFC refused me to give travel card without visa.. so paid with HDFC credit card which has limit of 3Lac


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

I have one too, but unfortunately my limit is till 1.3lakhs  how much can I overpay. I need to pay 7040$ which is near to 4.3


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I tried that too ICICI and HDFC refused me to give travel card without visa.. so paid with HDFC credit card which has limit of 3Lac


I paid my fee via icici bank travel card..and it was issued without any hassle...I just showed them my invitation...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems we are having mixed experience with Travel card. My personal opinion to pay with Credit card to save loss of money in lieu of buying and selling AUD, in case travel card fails.


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

khatri said:


> I paid my fee via icici bank travel card..and it was issued without any hassle...I just showed them my invitation...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi khatri,

When did you pay your fee? I mean the exact date.

-Alex


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

any idea, what are the ways to pay from pakistan?



ratnesh.nagori said:


> It seems we are having mixed experience with Travel card. My personal opinion to pay with Credit card to save loss of money in lieu of buying and selling AUD, in case travel card fails.


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> dear all
> 
> i have friend whose credit card limit is 300,000 pak rupees(AUD 3000) and i have to pay DIAC visa fees 5280AUD.
> 
> i have no card with limit 5280 AUD. plz advise what to do. its urgent.


I paid through CC of Friend in UAE which in my opinion is easiest way for Pakistanis as many of us has friends in UAE.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

they have no issues if the transaction is made from someone else's card? 

background: airlines do not let you travel if the ticket is booked from someone else's card...



sikandarskhan said:


> I paid through CC of Friend in UAE which in my opinion is easiest way for Pakistanis as many of us has friends in UAE.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

Destination_Melbourne said:


> they have no issues if the transaction is made from someone else's card?
> 
> background: airlines do not let you travel if the ticket is booked from someone else's card...


No problems with paying with another card. Errm. Which airline does that? That makes no sense. The most that will happen is that the bank will call to verify that you made the transaction 

Background : I book all of my wife's flights with my credit card ... and my company pays for employees to fly all the time.


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

booking for family is ok as long as it is verifiable from their passport/ID but not for friends. 

if people have tried this with DIAC and it works than it should be alright. thanks! 




h3rdna said:


> No problems with paying with another card. Errm. Which airline does that? That makes no sense. The most that will happen is that the bank will call to verify that you made the transaction
> 
> Background : I book all of my wife's flights with my credit card ... and my company pays for employees to fly all the time.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

Destination_Melbourne said:


> booking for family is ok as long as it is verifiable from their passport/ID but not for friends.


That is not correct. Fact, not hear say.


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

adudecool said:


> Hi khatri,
> 
> When did you pay your fee? I mean the exact date.
> 
> -Alex


I paid on 10 Dec.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

I went to them on 21 dEC and they showed me some notification by RBI dated 16th that cards can no longer be issued unless travel is proven with air tickets and visa :Cry:

Luckily, i have a friend in AUs so managing via himray2:



khatri said:


> I paid on 10 Dec.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

excuse me?



h3rdna said:


> That is not correct. Fact, not hear say.


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

khatri said:


> I paid on 10 Dec.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I tried on 15 dec and it did not work..


----------



## bu_usa (Dec 17, 2013)

*same question*



jre05 said:


> I am exactly with same concern as you. Whether if we can use our Aussie Debit Card.
> 
> Have you got invitation?


Can I use my America debit card. My CC doesn't have such limit nor can I get it enhanced here. Any information provided would be helpful.

My American debit card is Visa.

Regards
BU


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Friends is the below link the reason for our problem???


Reserve Bank of India

didnt understand much since am a science student


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> Friends is the below link the reason for our problem???
> 
> 
> Reserve Bank of India
> ...


The RBI letter is dated Sept 17th, while our fellow members could pay with Travel card even this month, until 10th or so. 

Today, I approached ICICI bank and they said travel card can't be given without travel documents or visa stamping on our passport. Instead, he suggested me to pay via "outward remittances", which can be done through 'swift' transfer, i.e., they will pay online with AUD and charge us the respective forex conversion rates. He also told that there won't be any huge processing charges just like travel card.
Not sure whether this would work for us as no one seems to have tried this in our forum.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

lvonline said:


> The RBI letter is dated Sept 17th, while our fellow members could pay with Travel card even this month, until 10th or so.
> 
> Today, I approached ICICI bank and they said travel card can't be given without travel documents or visa stamping on our passport. Instead, he suggested me to pay via "outward remittances", which can be done through 'swift' transfer, i.e., they will pay online with AUD and charge us the respective forex conversion rates. He also told that there won't be any huge processing charges just like travel card.
> Not sure whether this would work for us as no one seems to have tried this in our forum.


Our VISA application is online process and to complete the application we need to pay there and then only...ie online....

Am not sure remittance will work in our online visa application process


----------



## rAussie (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

Checked with HDFC Bank (Hitech City Branch) in Hyderabad, they require a flight ticket to process the Forex card.

I am planning to take the help of my Friend based in AUS who will pay my Visa fee through his credit card. Hope that will work?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## n.sh (Jul 13, 2013)

Like I said in my previous posts too, Banks are not giving travel cards. i managed the payment via a friend too.. but would be keen to know the way out


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

If anyone needs travel card from chennai, let me know, i know couple of bank branches can give travel cards with passport copy.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> If anyone needs travel card from chennai, let me know, i know couple of bank branches can give travel cards with passport copy.
> 
> ...


Which bank is this? I hope they are still giving this out. However, will the card work later, is the question?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

what options are available for Pakistani out here......


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Which bank is this? I hope they are still giving this out. However, will the card work later, is the question?


Well that ill let you know once i use online buddy. But i am sure they will issue card with passport copy.

Santhosh


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

i have been researching this topic for a few days now. for pakistanis in pakistan, the only option seems to ask someone who has such credit limit (in pakistan or abraod)...

i plan to ask a friend in AU to pay this for me...



Waqarali20005 said:


> what options are available for Pakistani out here......


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

CBA said:


> Has anyone recently used a travel card for visa payment from India ?


Yes I have tried two types of travel cards from HDFC but both did not work, I lost almost Rs 18,000 in conversation. I strongly recommend you to use a credit card. I wasted lot of my money and time on travel cards.

-alex


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

CBA said:


> Has anyone recently used a travel card for visa payment from India ?


I used icici travel card. No issues.. it was a smooth process..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

adudecool said:


> Yes I have tried two types of travel cards from HDFC but both did not work, I lost almost Rs 18,000 in conversation. I strongly recommend you to use a credit card. I wasted lot of my money and time on travel cards.
> 
> -alex


Hi Alex

You mean to say that HDFC FOREX AUD is not working to make visa payment ??? I am planning to use one. Could you tell me what error you get while attempting please.

Santhosh


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> You mean to say that HDFC FOREX AUD is not working to make visa payment ??? I am planning to use one. Could you tell me what error you get while attempting please.
> 
> Santhosh


Pls do not use HDFC at all, I used below

1) HDFC multi currency card - AUD base currency
2) HDFC Forex card - AUD base currency

Both did not work, for multi currency msg is "Error invalid" and for Forex plus "Unspecified Error".

I followed up with bank for two weeks but no result came out. The prob they say is that merchant is trying to receive the payment manually (using MOTO transaction) and this is not allowed by RBI.

-Alex


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> I used icici travel card. No issues.. it was a smooth process..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi buddy

Is ICICI travel card working properly to VISA fees. Some say travel card is not working to pay visa fees.

Santhosh


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Is ICICI travel card working properly to VISA fees. Some say travel card is not working to pay visa fees.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi santhosh

Icici travel card worked for me without any issues. If you have an account walk into icici branch and request for the card with your original passport. You will need to fill up a form and tell them how much AUD you need to load in the card.you will get the card in your hand immediately. amount will be debited from your account and AUD will be loaded on to your travel card on the same day. You have net banking too check the details. 
This is possible even if you dont have an icici account. But im not aware of the time taken and process for the same.

Hope this helps you.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

It is not necessary that the account should be in the primary applicants name. In my case my wife had icici account so I got the card in her name and used it. Anyone with icici account would be able to get the card.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> It is not necessary that the account should be in the primary applicants name. In my case my wife had icici account so I got the card in her name and used it. Anyone with icici account would be able to get the card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate.

I just opened a joint account with my wife. I was wondering about HDFC card as cousin works there and we can get better rates. But as some say, hdfc card is not working properly.

I will go with ICICI card.

Santhosh


----------



## jack777 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would suggest the same. I did mine too with ICICI and it worked like a charm. Remember that for the ICICI card, you need to log on and manually enable online transactions.


----------



## CBA (Sep 23, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> I used icici travel card. No issues.. it was a smooth process..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks sai .I am applying for one today ..


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi santhosh
> 
> Icici travel card worked for me without any issues. If you have an account walk into icici branch and request for the card with your original passport. You will need to fill up a form and tell them how much AUD you need to load in the card.you will get the card in your hand immediately. amount will be debited from your account and AUD will be loaded on to your travel card on the same day. You have net banking too check the details.
> This is possible even if you dont have an icici account. But im not aware of the time taken and process for the same.
> ...



Hi Sai2Aus,

I checked with one of ICICI bank branches in Bangalore, and the person was saying 3% of currency conversion rate + 500 Rs + 12.36% of 500 rs would be charged it seems for every load . Is that correct ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> 
> I checked with one of ICICI bank branches in Bangalore, and the person was saying 3% of currency conversion rate + 500 Rs + 12.36% of 500 rs would be charged it seems for every load . Is that correct ?


Hi amit,
I wasn't told like that. I was charged 150 plus some charges which was totally within 200 Rs. That days AUD currency rate with Icici was 58. So 58 RS multiplied by 7040 Aud(I requested) was deducted from my account. No extra charges.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi amit,
> I wasn't told like that. I was charged 150 plus some charges which was totally within 200 Rs. That days AUD currency rate with Icici was 58. So 58 RS multiplied by 7040 Aud(I requested) was deducted from my account. No extra charges.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Ok, May i know which place are you from and which branch did you apply this card ?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Ok, May i know which place are you from and which branch did you apply this card ?


Im from Bangalore Amit..


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, then i dont know why that guy told me that way  Thanks mate anyways


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

People who have used ICICI's travel card, can you guys please clarify if you went for AUD card or multi-currency card? I plan to open an account soon just for this.


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hi*



Sai2Aus said:


> Im from Bangalore Amit..


Hi Sai,


I am currently in bangalore, if possible can u confirm the bank branch name along with the person(banker name & contact no) whom you contacted for card.

Thanking you in advance.

Rgds


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> People who have used ICICI's travel card, can you guys please clarify if you went for AUD card or multi-currency card? I plan to open an account soon just for this.


Hi Sunny,

I specifically mentioned to be AUD. So i got a card which can be used for AUD spending..


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> I specifically mentioned to be AUD. So i got a card which can be used for AUD spending..


Hi Sai,

Can you tell us which branch did you approach


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rits: said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> 
> I am currently in bangalore, if possible can u confirm the bank branch name along with the person(banker name & contact no) whom you contacted for card.
> ...


I think all ICICI branches in Bangalore would issue the card. Each branch would not have different rules.. So go ahead and enquire in your nearest branch.If you cannot get the card you can visit Malleswaram branch from where i took the card..


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, you are right, but i had called up yesterday to the customer care and enquired about the branch that i had visited earlier and informed them that they had given me an information and confirmed it that it was wrong. Because all branches have their targets but they are not supposed to charge it from the customers.


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am trying to make a payment via HDFC forex card, I am getting unspecified error. Does anyone know work around this or will I have to get a travel card from ICICI now?

Has anyone managed to use the HDFC Forex card successfully yet??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> I am trying to make a payment via HDFC forex card, I am getting unspecified error. Does anyone know work around this or will I have to get a travel card from ICICI now?
> 
> Has anyone managed to use the HDFC Forex card successfully yet??


HDFC forex card is not working these days. One of forum member had the same issue.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> I specifically mentioned to be AUD. So i got a card which can be used for AUD spending..


Thanks Sai2Aus. Someone had mentioned that they were able to get a card without having an account. Any idea on this?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> I am trying to make a payment via HDFC forex card, I am getting unspecified error. Does anyone know work around this or will I have to get a travel card from ICICI now?
> 
> Has anyone managed to use the HDFC Forex card successfully yet??


I'm wondering if this has to do anything with enabling e-com transaction. For the card to work online, it has to be enabled for online usage, which is valid for 24 hours. I don't have this card and haven't used it. Since Google didn't give me any result, I'm just wondering if this has to do anything with the error.

Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> I'm wondering if this has to do anything with enabling e-com transaction. For the card to work online, it has to be enabled for online usage, which is valid for 24 hours. I don't have this card and haven't used it. Since Google didn't give me any result, I'm just wondering if this has to do anything with the error.
> 
> Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


Hi

This could be true.

My brother works for hdfc bank, just got off phone with him, he said it should work, i am going to try with this card because i can get better rate. 

Ill just hope it works

Santhosh


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> I am trying to make a payment via HDFC forex card, I am getting unspecified error. Does anyone know work around this or will I have to get a travel card from ICICI now?
> 
> Has anyone managed to use the HDFC Forex card successfully yet??


Nicksta, I am surprised that you did not check the previous posts in this forum.. I have clearly mentioned the issues that I faced with HDFC in older posts .. There is no work around..pay with a credit card


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I paid using ICICI travel card, and yes in ICICI there was an option to enable the card for online usage.

so i enabled it for 24hrs and paid my visa fee...


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks guys! yes I failed to do my homework, should have read the thread thoroughly before going ahead with the HDFC card.

Enabling ecommmerce produces the same result, that is unspecified error. HDFC forex card is a no go!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

nicksta21 said:


> thanks guys! yes I failed to do my homework, should have read the thread thoroughly before going ahead with the HDFC card.
> 
> Enabling ecommmerce produces the same result, that is unspecified error. HDFC forex card is a no go!


nicksta21, did you manage to make the payment? How did you get the money to be transferred, if it was done?


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi sunnyboi

I made the payment via credit card of a friend. I had to incur a loss of some Rs 11000 from the HDFC Forex card, due to the conversion. 

As rest of the forum members suggested, go with the ICICI travel card...I didnt bother as I had already wasted time and money and wasnt gonna take any more risk. But it seem to have worked for everyone here. 

Hope this helps


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> nicksta21, did you manage to make the payment? How did you get the money to be transferred, if it was done?


Hi sunnyboi

I made the payment via credit card of a friend. I had to incur a loss of some Rs 11000 from the HDFC Forex card, due to the conversion. 

As rest of the forum members suggested, go with the ICICI travel card...I didnt bother as I had already wasted time and money and wasnt gonna take any more risk. But it seem to have worked for everyone here. 

Hope this helps


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Too bad about the loss of money. I'll be sticking to icici as suggested. HDFC IT is pretty useless. I had some debit card and net banking problem and they conveniently blamed me for their fault.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Folks, If anybody in India need help regarding visa fees payment I can assist you. I have HDFC credit card with 3L limit so can easily pay for Primary + 1 secondary application.


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

I too converted INR to AUD in HDFC ForexPlus card and facing the same 'Unspecified Failure' message. The last date for application for me is 31st Jan 2014. The question is, how do I re-convert the AUD 3520 in my card back to INR? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Im lost, please help me out guys 

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I too converted INR to AUD in HDFC ForexPlus card and facing the same 'Unspecified Failure' message. The last date for application for me is 31st Jan 2014. The question is, how do I re-convert the AUD 3520 in my card back to INR? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Im lost, please help me out guys
> 
> ...


You have to go back to HDFC and sell the card. But in this process you will loose 4 to 5 Rs per AUD.  .. thats the hard reality of Forex.

So, in total you might loose 10 to 15k in exchange again. Then you have to figure out a way to pay the fees.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, If anybody in India need help regarding visa fees payment I can assist you. I have HDFC credit card with 3L limit so can easily pay for Primary + 1 secondary application.



Hi ratnesh....

thanks for such a generous offer... but can you please tell me how it is going to work... i am in ahmedabad and need to pay 5280 aud for me and my wife.... probably around mid feb....


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hi ratnesh....
> 
> thanks for such a generous offer... but can you please tell me how it is going to work... i am in ahmedabad and need to pay 5280 aud for me and my wife.... probably around mid feb....


You can transfer equivalent amount to my account .i will do the transaction for you


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Guys, 

I have a good news to share. I purchased a HDFC ForexPlus Card on 17th Jan and it was activated on 23rd Jan. However, I was shocked to find out that I was unable to use it on the skill select website. Then I found out through this forum that people were able to use ICICI and not HDFC, which seemed unacceptable to me. I was not prepared to lose Rs.10000 to 15000 again. So, I went to the manager and demanded a solution. After a week of trolling and trudging, they raised my issue with VFS and yesterday VFS confirmed to HDFC that they have made changes at their end and the card would work now. I tried yesterday and indeed HDFC ForexPlus worked on SkillSelect website and was able to successfully lodge my visa application!!! That was a great relief to me.

I thought of sharing this information so that it could help someone in the future. All the very best to each and everyone of you in the pursuit of your goals.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. I purchased a HDFC ForexPlus Card on 17th Jan and it was activated on 23rd Jan. However, I was shocked to find out that I was unable to use it on the skill select website. Then I found out through this forum that people were able to use ICICI and not HDFC, which seemed unacceptable to me. I was not prepared to lose Rs.10000 to 15000 again. So, I went to the manager and demanded a solution. After a week of trolling and trudging, they raised my issue with VFS and yesterday VFS confirmed to HDFC that they have made changes at their end and the card would work now. I tried yesterday and indeed HDFC ForexPlus worked on SkillSelect website and was able to successfully lodge my visa application!!! That was a great relief to me.
> 
> ...


Rakesh.. great work man.. you have found a solution for everyone who want to use hdfc forex..

All the best for the grant..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. I purchased a HDFC ForexPlus Card on 17th Jan and it was activated on 23rd Jan. However, I was shocked to find out that I was unable to use it on the skill select website. Then I found out through this forum that people were able to use ICICI and not HDFC, which seemed unacceptable to me. I was not prepared to lose Rs.10000 to 15000 again. So, I went to the manager and demanded a solution. After a week of trolling and trudging, they raised my issue with VFS and yesterday VFS confirmed to HDFC that they have made changes at their end and the card would work now. I tried yesterday and indeed HDFC ForexPlus worked on SkillSelect website and was able to successfully lodge my visa application!!! That was a great relief to me.
> 
> ...


Great Work Rakesh, Indeed !!

Cheers.

Santhosh


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. I purchased a HDFC ForexPlus Card on 17th Jan and it was activated on 23rd Jan. However, I was shocked to find out that I was unable to use it on the skill select website. Then I found out through this forum that people were able to use ICICI and not HDFC, which seemed unacceptable to me. I was not prepared to lose Rs.10000 to 15000 again. So, I went to the manager and demanded a solution. After a week of trolling and trudging, they raised my issue with VFS and yesterday VFS confirmed to HDFC that they have made changes at their end and the card would work now. I tried yesterday and indeed HDFC ForexPlus worked on SkillSelect website and was able to successfully lodge my visa application!!! That was a great relief to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this update, Rakesh! Can you please let us know where this card was got from(place and branch)? Also, what is the full form of VFS? I guess it's Visa Fees. In case people who already have this card, can they just go to the manager and mention about taking it up directly with VFS? Are there any forms to be filled again for this?


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks a lot for this update, Rakesh! Can you please let us know where this card was got from(place and branch)? Also, what is the full form of VFS? I guess it's Visa Fees. In case people who already have this card, can they just go to the manager and mention about taking it up directly with VFS? Are there any forms to be filled again for this?


Im glad that I was of help! 

The card was brought from Nanganallur (Chennai) branch.

VFS according to Wiki:
"VFS Global is a global outsourcing and technology services specialist for diplomatic missions and governments worldwide."
Link: VFS Global

Now that the problem is fixed, Im sure the card would work seamlessly in the future for anybody unless RBI brings some new regulations.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Im glad that I was of help!
> 
> The card was brought from Nanganallur (Chennai) branch.
> 
> ...


That means, this was a system wide problem and they didn't bother to check on this all these days!?  I would like to stick with HDFC, since creating a separate account with ICICI just for this would not be viable. When the time comes, I'll cross-reference again with my bank and ensure that there is no problem and then go for the card. Thanks again, Rakesh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Im glad that I was of help!
> 
> The card was brought from Nanganallur (Chennai) branch.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh

Thanks man..Good luck with your application.

Santhosh


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear All

My agent does the transactions for my visa fee, what details should I give him regarding my icici travellers card to pay the fee.


----------



## getmeoutplz (Oct 2, 2013)

I have Thomas Cook Travel Card. It has daily withdraw limit of around $1000 , but there is no limit on Daily Purchases.

I think the DIAC will perform a (Purchase) and not a withdraw ? Am I right ? So is Thomas cook travel card the way to go ?


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> A country like India, the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards or increase the credit limit even though if you give the payslips & other documents to bank. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. But in India, if you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked. As per RBI rule, it will not allow because, they think that you are going to change black money to white. So please leave the credit card option.


I exactly did the same by topping up my credit card and it went perfectly. My card is still active and functioning. 

There should not be any problem of black money when transferring the money from a bank a/c. Black component comes when cash is involved.


----------



## balajianthia (Feb 23, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Dear All
> 
> My agent does the transactions for my visa fee, what details should I give him regarding my icici travellers card to pay the fee.


You provide your card number, expiry date, name and CSC/ CVV code

Regards,

Balaji


----------



## balajianthia (Feb 23, 2013)

I got the HDFC multicurrency card 2 days ago and provided its details to the consultant. However, the transaction did not go through. When I made a complaint to HDFC they said there is some problem with VISA g/w for HDFC and therefore it is declined. Then after several follow-ups with my Cust Rel. Mgr I got another card from HDFC this time, Forex Plus card which is single currency topped up with AUD 7040/--. It was activated this morning and I also enabled e-commerce on it by login into the prepaid portal. The transaction went through without any issues. My VISA application is lodged.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anybody used an Axis bank forex card??


----------



## adudecool (Oct 30, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Has anybody used an Axis bank forex card??


Please read previous messages from this thread property before thinking about Forex card, I had a very bad experience lost lot of money and time.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

adudecool said:


> Please read previous messages from this thread property before thinking about Forex card, I had a very bad experience lost lot of money and time.


Yea,I have been folowing this thread. There are positive nnnegative feedbacks.
Since I have an Axis bank forex card I wanted to check with other members.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Yenigalla said:


> Yea,I have been folowing this thread. There are positive nnnegative feedbacks.
> Since I have an Axis bank forex card I wanted to check with other members.


Please stay away from Axis bank stuff to avoid hassles.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Urgent help required.

I got my limit increased on ICICI bank debit card to 3.5 lakhs. However, the payment is still not going through. I spoke to the manager he said, the portal that DIAC is using is not authorised for using debit cards. I have read on this forum that 100s of people have used ICICI debit cards and made the payment successfully. So I was really surprised.

He suggested maybe I could use Travel card but again he was not sure if using ICICI travel card I can make an online payment of ~3.01 lakhs.

Can anybody help me here? I have to submit my application before 12 March.

Please advise if ICICI Travel card would be fine?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Urgent help required.
> 
> ...


People have successfully paid using ICICI travel cards. You can go ahead with it. 

But keep in mind that if that does not work (worst case) you will loose mean with Forex conversions.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

Hello friends, credit cards charge 3.5% as mark up charges on international transactions out to be big amount. Is there anyway to pay without paying these 3.5% charges.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Aussicanada said:


> Hello friends, credit cards charge 3.5% as mark up charges on international transactions out to be big amount. Is there anyway to pay without paying these 3.5% charges.


With ICICI travel cards  .. Read old posts on this thread.


----------



## Aussicanada (May 3, 2013)

what about the Mercury Travel Card, I have this card and I am not sure what I can do with this, as this was arranged by my company for me. What is your thought on this guys?


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

I used Citibank Visa Platinum Credit Card to pay Visa fees.

I had a limit of 2 lacs on my card. So I called up Citi cust support and told them I need to make a transaction of approx. 3.5 lacs. and I am willing to transfer excess money on to the card upfront. So i loaded my card with 1.5 lacs before paying the visa fees.

I also assured them that I would pay the rest of the money as soon as I see the transaction online under unbilled transaction statement. I paid this balance within a week following the transaction.

So for this one particular transaction they increased my card limit to 4 lacs and i went thru the transaction without any hassle.

The Citi cust support was extremely helpful in assisting this.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

divya.nayak said:


> I used Citibank Visa Platinum Credit Card to pay Visa fees.
> 
> I had a limit of 2 lacs on my card. So I called up Citi cust support and told them I need to make a transaction of approx. 3.5 lacs. and I am willing to transfer excess money on to the card upfront. So i loaded my card with 1.5 lacs before paying the visa fees.
> 
> ...


Hi Divya.nayak,

Do let us know what rate did citi charge you for this transaction as I also use Citi plat card but have seen them charging significantly high rates for all forex transactions....

Regards...


----------



## divya.nayak (Sep 4, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi Divya.nayak,
> 
> Do let us know what rate did citi charge you for this transaction as I also use Citi plat card but have seen them charging significantly high rates for all forex transactions....
> 
> Regards...


Hi as 1984, 

We had to pay AUD 6160 and citi charged us Rs. 373655.09 @ 60.66 per AUD
The exchange rate that day was 57.52

The exchange rate was not much of a concern as no other bank provided us this facility and we knew the process with citibank was easy.

Regards,
Divya Nayak


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Please stay away from Axis bank stuff to avoid hassles.


Hi, could you share your experience pls?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I used ICICI Forex Travel Card. I applied online and paid using ICICI Bank Netbanking and got Travel Card delivered at my home. It went like fluid.....

At present, ICICI Bank is not charging any joining fee (usually INR 150 approx.). And exchange rate I was charged was 57.39 (including service tax charges).

Thanks a lot to Manoj, who actually first showed the way........


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

divya.nayak said:


> I used Citibank Visa Platinum Credit Card to pay Visa fees.
> 
> I had a limit of 2 lacs on my card. So I called up Citi cust support and told them I need to make a transaction of approx. 3.5 lacs. and I am willing to transfer excess money on to the card upfront. So i loaded my card with 1.5 lacs before paying the visa fees.
> 
> ...




you are very lucky as generally credit card companies dont do this... i am having two credit cards, hsbc 1.8 L and stanchart 0.6 L, but none agreed to these terms.... finally i went with icici travel card option....


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

I was able to make the payment using ICICI Travel card. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Yea,I have been folowing this thread. There are positive nnnegative feedbacks.
> Since I have an Axis bank forex card I wanted to check with other members.


I had used axis bank's credit card for my transaction and it went off very smooth..


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> I had used axis bank's credit card for my transaction and it went off very smooth..


Tks for the info Chiku


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> I had used axis bank's credit card for my transaction and it went off very smooth..


Hii chiku

Wat is ur axis bank credit card limit n hw much was ur visa fees u paid through it???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hii chiku
> 
> Wat is ur axis bank credit card limit n hw much was ur visa fees u paid through it???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi,

I have sufficient limit to take care of the fees. I would not like to share my financial details. .

Chiku


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sufficient limit to take care of the fees. I would not like to share my financial details. .
> 
> Chiku


K no problem and thanx

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

I could secure icici travel card after quite some effort. As said by many, no branch was willing to issue travel card without flight tickets. I was charged 2k extra somehow. For 3520 AUD I was debited 1,99,233 rupees. Fine deal ?
Many thanks to all who suggested icici travel. However I am yet to pay my visa fees...


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it possible to pay using a bank draft at Australian High commission, New Delhi as mentioned in this link ?

Has anyone tried it ?

Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can i pay my visa fees using my friends credit card who is in australia??Will there be any problem??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Can i pay my visa fees using my friends credit card who is in australia??Will there be any problem??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


I don't see any problem in that but I would like to request you to check immi website for the information. I remember someone had posted sometime back that you need to get a form signed from the card holder. . So please double check on this. .


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Is it possible to pay using a bank draft at Australian High commission, New Delhi as mentioned in this link ?
> 
> Has anyone tried it ?
> 
> Method of Payment Accepted at Australian Missions




you can use bank draft at Australian High Commission, only if you have given paper application for visa at Australian High Commission.

If you are applying online, then you have no other mode than paying online using a card.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys , Can I use my ICICI *DEBIT* card for payment of Visa fees .
Anyone tried that ?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Guys , Can I use my ICICI DEBIT card for payment of Visa fees .
> Anyone tried that ?


Ur international transaction limit should be same as the amount u want to pay as visa fees
International transaction should be unblock

But my recommendation is icici travel card
It was hassle free experience for me .
Good luck with ur application.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Ur international transaction limit should be same as the amount u want to pay as visa fees
> International transaction should be unblock
> 
> But my recommendation is icici travel card
> ...


Thanks Ajay , I appreciate that .
Issue is I am based in Dubai so I don't know if ICICI travel card card can help me .

I have been on call with ICICI customer care since morning and after escalating the issue to Area Manager they finally agreed to increase my Debit Card transaction limit to 400,000 INR for 2 days .

Issue is they told me that they will increase the limit but I need to keep a backup option as they have seen lot of cases in which this particular site simply denied the Debit card transactions . 

Keeping my fingers crossed because if this option is not working , then I don't know what will I do as my CC in Dubai don't have that kind of limit.

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I just realized that u filed u r Visa today . Best of luck dude , I hope u get u r grant super fast .

Regards 
PD


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

prseeker said:


> I just realized that u filed u r Visa today . Best of luck dude , I hope u get u r grant super fast .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Yes dude i make payment today 
Thanks for wishes 
Good luck for ur application


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Its about how you talk to the ICICI guys I guess. They deferred but I spoke and was able to get the travel card by showing my US Visa. 

It's about how to convince them to give you one.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys can anyone please guide me to a branch of ICICI in mumbai that is issuing travel cards ???

Appreciate your help...


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks a lot for this update, Rakesh! Can you please let us know where this card was got from(place and branch)? Also, what is the full form of VFS? I guess it's Visa Fees. In case people who already have this card, can they just go to the manager and mention about taking it up directly with VFS? Are there any forms to be filled again for this?[/QUO
> 
> ANybody else used HDFC multi currency card onliine????? did it worked..I am going to try it on Monday through an agent??
> Please help.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Thought of sharing a small piece of information .

I have a *Debit* card from ICICI . It got sufficient limit to pay Visa fees for family of 4 . International transaction are also unlocked on it . 

I was banking on it thinking that its mentioned on the website that Credit/Debit cards are accepted .

I tried making payment using it and it was promptly declined . I tried 3-4 times with same results . At last I called ICICI and they told me that they have received same complaint number of times regarding same type of transactions from same site . 

Moral of the story is , I don't know why but Debit cards are not acceptable for paying visa fees , though it says Debit/Credit card. I tried 3 different cards , atlast I used a credit card to make the payment.

Regards


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Have anyone tried HDFC multicurrency forex card recently...according to HDFC it can be used for online transactions..


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

*ICICI travel card payment problem, seems worthless anymore*

Hi,

I am trying to pay the fee using the ICICI bank Multicurrency travel card but it is showing the "Declined message"

It is asking for details like:
Credit/Debit Card number:
Date of expiry:
Name on card:
Card security code:

Since this is a travel card, it does not have any name of the card holder. I can only provide the card number, date of expiry of card and security code (3-digit).
No travel card has its bearer name on it. Hence, aus imm site seems to have blocked the travel card and other prepaid card options further.

Can you tell me what did you enter in place of "Name on card" as this is showing up as mandatory field.

Please reply ASAP as I am holding my application due to fee payment only.

Thanks
Lalit


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

lmittal said:


> Hi, I am trying to pay the fee using the ICICI bank Multicurrency travel card but it is showing the "Declined message" It is asking for details like: Credit/Debit Card number: Date of expiry: Name on card: Card security code: Since this is a travel card, it does not have any name of the card holder. I can only provide the card number, date of expiry of card and security code (3-digit). No travel card has its bearer name on it. Hence, aus imm site seems to have blocked the travel card and other prepaid card options further. Can you tell me what did you enter in place of "Name on card" as this is showing up as mandatory field. Please reply ASAP as I am holding my application due to fee payment only. Thanks Lalit


i am facing the same problem but with HDFC forex multicurrency card..tried it today got declined..will try to get a credit card against FD lets see..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to pay the fee using the ICICI bank Multicurrency travel card but it is showing the "Declined message"
> 
> ...


You have to log in to the ICICI card account online and enable EComm option and for international usage. Details on how to log in to the online account are given in that kit. One more thing to remember is the card is not multi currency AFAIK. It's either AUD or INR or any other single currency. I'm not sure if HDFC gives a multi currency card.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

deven_123 said:


> i am facing the same problem but with HDFC forex multicurrency card..tried it today got declined..will try to get a credit card against FD lets see..


People are complaining that this card doesn't seem to work. Read the other posts on this thread re the same.


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> You have to log in to the ICICI card account online and enable EComm option and for international usage. Details on how to log in to the online account are given in that kit. One more thing to remember is the card is not multi currency AFAIK. It's either AUD or INR or any other single currency. I'm not sure if HDFC gives a multi currency card.




There are two types of travel cards provided by icici bank.
One is single currency card (like only AUD/ only USD/only GBP)
Another is multicurrency card.

I logged in on the card login on icici site but it did not give any e-comm activation option there. The forex agent and bank says that my card is active and already enabled for all types of online transactions, but still transactions are declining.


Also, there is a field for "Name on the card" (mandatory field), what to answer in that as no travel card hold the bearer's name on it.

Thanks

Lalit


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

The name doesn't matter at all. After you log in there is an option that says.. ECOM card details. Click submit. Choose ECOM status to Activated, enter amount limit per txn. Click Submit. Try now and also let me know if that helps. Use IE browser.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

lmittal said:


> There are two types of travel cards provided by icici bank.
> One is single currency card (like only AUD/ only USD/only GBP)
> Another is multicurrency card.
> 
> ...


Lalit
Your card is activated within 24 hrs. Pls use a single currency travel card-AUD.
Name on card would mean- name which you have submitted to the bank when you applied for the card.
Lot of members have faced an issue with a multi currency travel card. Senior members have encouraged usage of master/visa travel card-single currency.
Pls read through some of the earlier posts.
Yenigalla


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> The name doesn't matter at all. After you log in there is an option that says.. ECOM card details. Click submit. Choose ECOM status to Activated, enter amount limit per txn. Click Submit. Try now and also let me know if that helps. Use IE browser.


Still got two doubts:

1. I got a Multicurrency travel card from icici (via an agent), with 6160 AUDs added to it. Now if I go to the same travel agent to get a single-currency travel card (in AUD only) and then transfer the amount to this new card. Then will he do the transfer in a way that, he will first buy all the 6160 AUDs (considering the buy price at that time and the sell those again back to me at the latest sell price adding the amount to the new single-currency card). Thus causing double impact of exchange rate.

Or he will simply transfer the 6160AUDs directly without any conversion charges.

2. Since the name field is a mandatory field, what must I enter in that field, as leaving it blank is giving the error. I tried entering the name I gave to the bank, but that again is not working.

Eventually, as you sure multicurrency travel card will create issues and single-currency won't and things will be smooth with that ?


Pls reply asap.

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Y don't you try asking icici to convert your multi card to AUD card? I'm guessing it's not impossible and y do u need a travel agent?


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot everybody, I made the payment of 6160 AUD via the icici travel card (AUD only) today and my application has started now.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Thanks a lot everybody, I made the payment of 6160 AUD via the icici travel card (AUD only) today and my application has started now.


Can you also tell how did you get the issue resolved? It will benefit others.


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Can you also tell how did you get the issue resolved? It will benefit others.


Sure,
I had the multicurrency card and it was not letting me make the payment. Error message "Declined", nothing else.

I contacted the icici bank customer service and as usual they showed their excellent sense of knowledge, commitment and service. All rubbish.

Then I decided to make an approach to the travel agent, from whom i bought the card.

She started investigating the issue right in the morning itself as soon as I had reported the matter to her. We first tried to get a new AUD_only card issued and thought we could transfer the AUDs from multicurrency card to the new card easily.

Called the icici customer service to get this done, but as per the rules and procedures of icici bank, the transfer from multicurrency card to AUD_only card cannot be made at all in any case. Again a non-sense, no way possible to do it. Wasted some good morning hours in repeatedly requesting them to get things on track. Rather i received the stupid suggestion to visit the icici branch and they would issue me a new AUD_only card on my request, they will then buy my AUDs from old card, then would sell those same AUDs back to me. Thereby making me loose almost around 25K. I told them that it is their (bank's) card that is not letting me do the transaction and no fault of mine. Listening to this, they hung up.

I clearly declared to my travel agent, I won't do that. She devised a solution and transferred the AUDs to my new card via her own access. Believe me that was not a simple things to do, she must have made atleast 50 calls in her network to get that done, did some buy/sell at her own end to settle down the calculations and taxes involved. There were lot many problems in doing so. One more problem that we came across and she resolved that as well, was that, no bank in India can sell more than equivalent of 10K USD to one person in one year. She resolved that as well and by the end of all hassles, which went for entire day, I got the AUD_only card with all my AUDs from old card transferred to the new card.

I immediately made a reservation for the transaction after the card was activated and did the transaction. It went on fine and I could see the receipt immediately.

I received no charges for card purchase (for opening of both the cards), fund transfers and the AUD exchange rate was very near to the running rate.

But, in the entire process of using the icici bank cards, it is really disappointing to know that until and unless you are brutely escalating the matter in this bank, no one bothers how your transactions happen. One of the execs in bank even said that, we won't take care of any card if you are not buying it from the bank at bank's price, even if the card belongs to icici bank. Believe me it is impossible for the bank to resolve the problem that way, and they clearly denied helping, even on the fact that it is their card that didn't work.

Thanks

Lalit


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Sure,
> I had the multicurrency card and it was not letting me make the payment. Error message "Declined", nothing else.
> 
> I contacted the icici bank customer service and as usual they showed their excellent sense of knowledge, commitment and service. All rubbish.
> ...


This is pathetic indeed. I'm not sure these rules are made by banks or by RBI. Glad you could settle everything. All the best!


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Sure,
> I had the multicurrency card and it was not letting me make the payment. Error message "Declined", nothing else.
> 
> I contacted the icici bank customer service and as usual they showed their excellent sense of knowledge, commitment and service. All rubbish.
> ...


This is really valuable information. I think the exact details of card that works should be posted at a place where it's easily accessible by other people. Thanks for sharing your experience and congratulations for the successful transaction after such a long process.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...



thank you for the info


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

*Others AUS debit card*

Hello All,
Can we use others (Say cousin or Friend) Australian Debit card to pay visa fees?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> Can we use others (Say cousin or Friend) Australian Debit card to pay visa fees?


Yes you can do that. You can use any Worldwide Credit card or an Australian Debit Card to make the payment. It doesn't matter if you use your card or any other person's for the transaction.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> Can we use others (Say cousin or Friend) Australian Debit card to pay visa fees?


Sure. Why not? But what if they come to know? :bolt:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Sure. Why not? But what if they come to know? :bolt:


HI MY DEAR LOVETOSMACK, do you think they check background verification for them too? (LOL) nO, For sure. To them money is to be paid and it could be of any resources other than black money.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, my dear lovetosmack, do you think they check background verification for them too? (LOL) nO, For sure. To them money is to be paid and it could be of any resources other than black money.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Wanted to let you guys know, especially the HDFC account holders that the ForexPlus card works for the payment. Here's the procedure which I followed:

1. Went to bank with just the passport and mentioned that I wanted a travel card and exclusive *AUD single currency card* They might try to sell you the multi-currency card since that card actually makes sense if you are travelling a lot and these are the cards which they have in plenty to sell. So, be specific about this and also mention that you will be needing this card for *online transactions* and educate them that multicurrency cards *will not work and you are sure about it.* There's this lady in my branch who has no knowledge about operating anything related to cards; debit, credit, forex. She screwed up my debit card once and was left with no cards to withdraw! Thankfully, the manager confirmed that the multi-currency doesn't work online.

2. You are given a form to fill and in 15 minutes flat, I got my card. Topped it up for slightly more than the visa fees since this can be handy when travelling. It's good to have few hundred dollars on you, without having to worry about cash.

3. Went online and activated the card. Though the brochure tells that you can do this online, it doesn't mention exactly where. This can't be done through the regular NetBanking. Just type in HDFC ForexPlus prepaid card in Google and you should get the link. *Please ensure that you are using a secure browser with all the necessary security plugins to ensure that a fake link is not what you are getting.*

4. The card comes with an IPIN and an ATM number as part of the package. Use the IPIN(which is in alphanumeric format) to login. Before you can activate e-commerce transaction, you need to enable SMS alerts(which is on the left pane of the window, when I logged in). Next, enable e-commerce transaction. This is valid only for 24 hours. In case you want to use the card again online, you need to activate again.

5. Came back to Immi account, where I had my saved application. Clicked on Submit application. The next second, it threw an error that the server didn't give a response. This was even before I could go to the payment page. Scary 1 minute there. Re-logged in and went to the payment page and filled in all details. Clicked submit and crossed my fingers. There was hardly any delay and I got the successful payment page. Download the receipt and store it carefully. 

Hope this helps! I was not asked for visa or flight tickets. I don't know if this has to do with the branch, or they know me well. Also, not all branches might hold cards for different single currency card. So, it's best to go in the morning *personally* and ask if it's available since almost always, they will affirm they have everything on the phone. All the best folks!


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the information. very detailed and really helpful.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a good news to share. I purchased a HDFC ForexPlus Card on 17th Jan and it was activated on 23rd Jan. However, I was shocked to find out that I was unable to use it on the skill select website. Then I found out through this forum that people were able to use ICICI and not HDFC, which seemed unacceptable to me. I was not prepared to lose Rs.10000 to 15000 again. So, I went to the manager and demanded a solution. After a week of trolling and trudging, they raised my issue with VFS and yesterday VFS confirmed to HDFC that they have made changes at their end and the card would work now. I tried yesterday and indeed HDFC ForexPlus worked on SkillSelect website and was able to successfully lodge my visa application!!! That was a great relief to me.
> 
> ...


Rakesh,

Your effort inspired me to go ahead with this and made successful payment. Thank you!


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Great info.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone knows what are the ways to load money in to the ICICI AUD Travel Card ?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone knows what are the ways to load money in to the ICICI AUD Travel Card ?


Hi,
Load the amount in sb acc and transfer it to travel card.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Load the amount in sb acc and transfer it to travel card.


Hi

Are you saying that we should do a visa card transfer? In that case I guess it is not mandatory to transfer it from icici. We can do the Visa transfer from any account. Right?


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Today, my agent lodged my visa application using my HDFC credit card. Today's exchange rate seems to be Rs 55.39 based on the transaction SMS alert from HDFC bank. I will come to know about other charges like conversion charge etc in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Today, my agent lodged my visa application using my HDFC credit card. Today's exchange rate seems to be Rs 55.39 based on the transaction SMS alert from HDFC bank. I will come to know about other charges like conversion charge etc in 1-2 weeks.


All the best for your visa. Now it's time to start uploading the documents and get PCC and medicals done.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Friends, there is some offer going on for HDFC credit cards and you get 1% reduction in conversion charge, service tax etc on the international transaction. I was not aware of this when I made the payment using my HDFC card and was so surprised to see 1% fee got reversed in the unbilled transaction list  :cheer2: :flypig:

Check with the customer care for more details about the offer period.

04/04/2014	FCY - 1% REVERSAL PROMO	3406.66	Cr 
04/04/2014	EDU CESS REV - MARKUP FEE	12.26	Cr 
04/04/2014	SERVICE TAX REV - MARKUP FEE	408.79	Cr


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Friends, there is some offer going on for HDFC credit cards and you get 1% reduction in conversion charge, service tax etc on the international transaction. I was not aware of this when I made the payment using my HDFC card and was so surprised to see 1% fee got reversed in the unbilled transaction list  :cheer2: :flypig: Check with the customer care for more details about the offer period. 04/04/2014	FCY - 1% REVERSAL PROMO	3406.66	Cr 04/04/2014	EDU CESS REV - MARKUP FEE	12.26	Cr 04/04/2014	SERVICE TAX REV - MARKUP FEE	408.79	Cr


Wow, thats a treat. Congrats. I am jealous now.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Wow, thats a treat. Congrats. I am jealous now.


 It just minimised the loss nothing else  Wish i had money for the travel card..


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

I am a dilemma . Have to pay 7040$AUD for my Visa application (Me,partner and two kids) .I tried to get ICICI travel card but they are unwilling to issue the same without VISA and air tickets. Maximum I can raise my credit card limits to 3lakh ,but it is not enough as I need 4lakh+ . Do anyone know any of the credit cards where I can top-up money ? what are the other options?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

joe_MP said:


> I am a dilemma . Have to pay 7040$AUD for my Visa application (Me,partner and two kids) .I tried to get ICICI travel card but they are unwilling to issue the same without VISA and air tickets. Maximum I can raise my credit card limits to 3lakh ,but it is not enough as I need 4lakh+ . Do anyone know any of the credit cards where I can top-up money ? what are the other options?


Talk to bank that you want to front load money to your credit card. this way your card limit will go into -ve (means more limit) & then you can do transaction.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

joe_MP said:


> I am a dilemma . Have to pay 7040$AUD for my Visa application (Me,partner and two kids) .I tried to get ICICI travel card but they are unwilling to issue the same without VISA and air tickets. Maximum I can raise my credit card limits to 3lakh ,but it is not enough as I need 4lakh+ . Do anyone know any of the credit cards where I can top-up money ? what are the other options?


There is no way they will increase credit limit. Are you trying in different branches? Few pages back, someone mentioned that some branch in Chennai is offering without any hassle. Even if you end up credit card, it will make you a lot poorer for the amount you are already spending on the visa fees. So, try your best to arrange a travel card.


----------



## VIPIN_MATT (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear Members
When I tried to make the payment today using the HDFC travel forex multi-currency card, the transaction was declined.

My question:

1. I need to make a payment of AUD 5280. Is there any additional charges for this that the bank charges me?
2. On the payment site, it says that there will be a % charged on the card depending on the type of card but no further information about the percentage is given. Does anyone know what charges are applicable?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Vipin, did you activate the card first? The information brochure has the procedure about this. When you mean declined, did it say, payment unsuccessful or payment refused? I don't know if there is a percentage deducted since I've been deducted exactly the amount necessary for the visa and nothing more.


----------



## VIPIN_MATT (Apr 8, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Vipin, did you activate the card first? The information brochure has the procedure about this. When you mean declined, did it say, payment unsuccessful or payment refused? I don't know if there is a percentage deducted since I've been deducted exactly the amount necessary for the visa and nothing more.


Hi
When i spoke to the bank guys, they said its already active, even when i check online, it shows card is active, this is a forex multicurrency card itseems so its always active for ecommerce and not just for an hour.. thats what the bank executive said... and the error i got while making the payment is - 'Declined'. no reason stated there..  and even the SMS alert is already active it seems..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

VIPIN_MATT said:


> Hi
> When i spoke to the bank guys, they said its already active, even when i check online, it shows card is active, this is a forex multicurrency card itseems so its always active for ecommerce and not just for an hour.. thats what the bank executive said... and the error i got while making the payment is - 'Declined'. no reason stated there..  and even the SMS alert is already active it seems..


People complained that the multi currency card was giving trouble. Make sure it's an AUD card. Don't trust the guys at the bank branch. It looks like most of them don't know what they are saying. Log in to the website and activate e-commerce like sunnyboi suggested. At least that's how it is with icici.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

VIPIN_MATT said:


> Hi
> When i spoke to the bank guys, they said its already active, even when i check online, it shows card is active, this is a forex multicurrency card itseems so its always active for ecommerce and not just for an hour.. thats what the bank executive said... and the error i got while making the payment is - 'Declined'. no reason stated there..  and even the SMS alert is already active it seems..


Multi-currency cards DO NOT work!!  Did you mention to the bank guys that you will be making a payment online? Check this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pay-australlian-visa-fees-21.html#post3542226


----------



## VIPIN_MATT (Apr 8, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Multi-currency cards DO NOT work!!  Did you mention to the bank guys that you will be making a payment online? Check this : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pay-australlian-visa-fees-21.html#post3542226


OH NO!!! damn.. yes man i did tell the bank exactly what i would be doing, for the australian immigration etc etc!!!they said u can use this. they r soo really so disgusting!! ok now i guess i will have to go get the a travel card and exclusive AUD single currency card. hopefully i get it soon enuf!!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

VIPIN_MATT said:


> OH NO!!! damn.. yes man i did tell the bank exactly what i would be doing, for the australian immigration etc etc!!!they said u can use this. they r soo really so disgusting!! ok now i guess i will have to go get the a travel card and exclusive AUD single currency card. hopefully i get it soon enuf!!


You will lose money again on cancelling the card and for currency exchange  hope it's not too much though. BTW, ask the manager to work with VFS to work exclusively on your card to make it active for online payment. They might feign ignorance or probably don't want to take a risk. Tell them to work with their IT and ensure that this gets done. If they deny, give them a link of their own website which says online transactions are possible http://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/multicurrency-card This might take at least a week, as per rakesh_r5 who had to go through this ordeal.


----------



## VIPIN_MATT (Apr 8, 2014)

As per the updates online, the multi-currency card can be used for e-commerce transactions. As per the information available online, the e-commerce needs to be enable through netbanking and it stays enabled for 1 hour to make any transaction online. How ever, when i logged into netbanking, I do not find an option to activate e-commerce. 

What is frustrating is that the phone bankers say that the option should be there. Now they have taken a complain and they need 7 WD to fix it... I have only 7 more days to make the payment 

Need to speak to the branch guys tomorrow. Hope they can give me the card and transfer the money to single AUD card within 2 or 3 days !!!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Isn't it possible for you to get the existing Card converted to AUD? The same discussion had been raving on this thread for a long time now.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


Use a screen share application like Teamviewer(free). You can open the e-visa application at your end and share your desktop using Teamviewer with your friend. He can take access and on the payment page enter the required details.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


Fill up all your details and ensure that you save it on each page(just for safety) or fill in all details and at the end of the page, save and ensure that you have rechecked all the details and logout. Share your login with your friend and this should directly take him to the last page of the details. When your friend clicks on submit, he will be taken to the payment page where he can enter the details and finish the payment. If you are really not comfortable with this, you can go with kulpreets idea.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> A quick question for people who have already applied for Visa. A friend of mine is in Australia and he can pay my Visa fee using his debit card. However, he won't be able to share his card details. Do we get a separate link for Visa fee payment which I can share with him? Or will he have to go through my entire e-Visa application and make the payment on the last page? My concern is the details entered in the e-Visa application should not inadvertently get changed. Please help.


Strictly speaking you can hit submit which locks down your application. Don't make the payment. Leave it out, log out. Set some common password, share it with your friend. At this point the application is locked. Then he can make the payment.once done set back the password you want. Done!


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi guys. What are the different options for paying sub-class 189 online application Visa fee?


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I have submitted online application from India, can someone pay the Visa fee on my behalf in person at one of the immigration offices in Australia?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> Hi guys. What are the different options for paying sub-class 189 online application Visa fee?


What do you mean 189?? It's the same for any visa.


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

Come on Gurudev. I got it from ICICI bank Chennai yesterday. I just showed the invite email. It took some half hour for the guy to fill all forms and some 400 rs as tax. Went in at 5pm yesterday and got @ 545. They said it will be activated the next working day. On the way from bank to my home I got a text saying the card is activated....

Try only with ICICI and HDFC.

Tell you are leaving within one month.

Cheers.....


----------



## rahulk.4 (May 31, 2013)

Hi I have to pay VISA fees of 5280 AUD. In India, no bank provide option for such huge limit in credit or debit cards. How i can pay the fees.. is this forex card discussed in this group chat works out. How i can get and from which bank. I know they are VISA or mastercards bt they are called Travellers Card by bank. Are they acceptable to pay such huge fees? 

Please advise


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rahulk.4 said:


> Hi I have to pay VISA fees of 5280 AUD. In India, no bank provide option for such huge limit in credit or debit cards. How i can pay the fees.. is this forex card discussed in this group chat works out. How i can get and from which bank. I know they are VISA or mastercards bt they are called Travellers Card by bank. Are they acceptable to pay such huge fees?
> 
> Please advise


Yes. I paid a lot more than that.


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

joe_MP said:


> I am a dilemma . Have to pay 7040$AUD for my Visa application (Me,partner and two kids) .I tried to get ICICI travel card but they are unwilling to issue the same without VISA and air tickets. Maximum I can raise my credit card limits to 3lakh ,but it is not enough as I need 4lakh+ . Do anyone know any of the credit cards where I can top-up money ? what are the other options?



fINALLY I got solution . I paid 7040AUD with SBI international travel card (Viswaysthra card)


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

joe_MP said:


> fINALLY I got solution . I paid 7040AUD with SBI international travel card (Viswaysthra card)


Hello Joe,

Even i managed to get the HDFC forex plus travel card but m unable to use it while making the payment.

it says your transaction is declined.

M not sure about the reason but i have done whatever i could fro making the card active to calling HDFC call centre.

Please somebody who used HDFC Forex plus can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Ragan said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Even i managed to get the HDFC forex plus travel card but m unable to use it while making the payment.
> 
> ...


Is it a HDFC multi-currency forex card? If yes, ray: I suggest you read this thread from the beginning and Ctrl+F 'HDFC' to read the problems with this card.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ragan said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Even i managed to get the HDFC forex plus travel card but m unable to use it while making the payment.
> 
> ...


Hi

I used HDFC AUD card, it did job for me and i think if you have multi currency card, it should work fine as well.

First, you need to activate the card and generate password which is valid only for 24 hours.

If you have done this and yet have trouble, do not hesitate to contact thier phone banking with your issues.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Is it a HDFC multi-currency forex card? If yes, ray: I suggest you read this thread from the beginning and Ctrl+F 'HDFC' to read the problems with this card.


Hello Lovetosmack,

Yes....i did that and finally i am trying to transfer the AUD to single currency card.

Thanks


----------



## Ragan (Jan 24, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used HDFC AUD card, it did job for me and i think if you have multi currency card, it should work fine as well.
> 
> ...




Hello Santosh,

i have applied for single currency card and trying to transfer the balance to it.

Hope this card works fine for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ragan said:


> Hello Santosh,
> 
> i have applied for single currency card and trying to transfer the balance to it.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy

It should. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

joe_MP said:


> fINALLY I got solution . I paid 7040AUD with SBI international travel card (Viswaysthra card)


That's great! 

Do you have an account with them? What all documents did they ask for and how much time did they take to activate it?


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

hi all,
I have a HDFC forex card multi currency and a VISAcredit card with the desired limit, what option is better for me,, where I can save some money...


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

one more question to those who have used HDFC card.... how many USD i should have in the card if I want to pay a fee of 6160 AUD, I have a multicurrency card.
thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

HDFC Multicurrency is reported not working. You would need a HDFC AUD card. Read few of the previous pages of this thread to get an idea what should you do.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

mine is a HDFC corporate card.. does that makes a difference, it is a USD EMV card...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ind2 said:


> mine is a HDFC corporate card.. does that makes a difference, it is a USD EMV card...


Yes. As per people using it so far, it doesn't work if it is anything other than a *HDFC AUD Card*.

Check with the bank. They sure will understand what you are talking about.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

ind2 said:


> one more question to those who have used HDFC card.... how many USD i should have in the card if I want to pay a fee of 6160 AUD, I have a multicurrency card.
> thanks


Multi currency card won't work. You need AUD Forex card to make the payment. Last time when I checked they charge 1.08% fees on credit card payment so top up your card accordingly. I got mine for $6300 just to be on a safer side.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

ok. I will call the bank and Check.. if I get the AUD card, will they xfer the fund or I have to pay some fees..


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Anybody used Axis bank AUD travel card for payment? I confirmed from customer care, they said card can't be used from India to make an online payment. Is this correct?


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

alaram said:


> I applied for an icici bank AUD travel card and made the payment. I have a savings account with ICICI. They charged me 58 inr per aud, when the market value was 56.6 inr vs aud.


I got the Axis card from Forex agent at Rs. 57.20 per $ whereas Axis was giving the same card at Rs. 58.10 per $


----------



## alaram (Mar 28, 2014)

kulpreets said:


> I got the Axis card from Forex agent at Rs. 57.20 per $ whereas Axis was giving the same card at Rs. 58.10 per $


Shoot man, I wasted some thousands . Anyways my work got done.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Anybody used Axis bank AUD travel card for payment? I confirmed from customer care, they said card can't be used from India to make an online payment. Is this correct?


Talking about Bank CC reps, they know nothing about Forex cards as they rarely talk to someone using them. You need to ask them to put you to the Forex team to understand how it works. If the card is visa/master/maestro, it doesn't matter if it's used online or at ATMs as the cards rely on the providers (VISA/Master) network.

But the bank can have an option to enable/disable online (EComm) transactions on a given card. You can try to use it and update us if it worked.

ICICI AUD has an option of enabling it for online transactions after we log in to the Traveller's Card online account. Mine went through even though I haven't enabled it.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello all, just got SS today, was wondering how can we pay visa fee and saw this thread. My question is how much can we save if somebody pay fees from australia by using his card. Thx


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Hello all, just got SS today, was wondering how can we pay visa fee and saw this thread. My question is how much can we save if somebody pay fees from australia by using his card. Thx


If you pay in AUD then you will save close to INR 30,000. If someone on your behalf will make the payment in Australia and you intend to transfer the money to his account then be ready for conversion fees, etc...

Instead I would suggest you to get yourself a Forex Card(Axis, ICICI, HDFC) and pay the fees.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Please don't call it a forex card. Call it a AUD CARD for the benefit of newbies. That way they'll avoid some confusion in this front.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Please don't call it a forex card. Call it a AUD CARD for the benefit of newbies. That way they'll avoid some confusion in this front.


AUD travel card to be more precise.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> AUD travel card to be more precise.


;-)


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> If you pay in AUD then you will save close to INR 30,000. If someone on your behalf will make the payment in Australia and you intend to transfer the money to his account then be ready for conversion fees, etc...
> 
> Instead I would suggest you to get yourself a Forex Card(Axis, ICICI, HDFC) and pay the fees.


Thanks for the reply.How can we pay in AUD. Is that by applying for AUD travel card through any bank in India.

Also what if somebody pays in Australia through his card and we pay him in rupees. Do you think, he will also have to bear in charge or fee like conversion etc. thx


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Thanks for the reply.How can we pay in AUD. Is that by applying for AUD travel card through any bank in India.
> 
> Also what if somebody pays in Australia through his card and we pay him in rupees. Do you think, he will also have to bear in charge or fee like conversion etc. thx


Yes, you will need an AUD travel card to pay the fees in AUD instead of INR. Banks ask for a copy of passport, visa(any country) and ticket to issue a travel card but this totally depends from bank to bank. Some people on this forum got it by just showing the invite letter along with a passport copy. I got my card from a Forex dealer by submitting passport and US visa copy. Forex dealers give you better rates than banks. 

I don't think so he will bear a fee. You will have to pay the conversion charge.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Yes, you will need an AUD travel card to pay the fees in AUD instead of INR. Banks ask for a copy of passport, visa(any country) and ticket to issue a travel card but this totally depends from bank to bank. Some people on this forum got it by just showing the invite letter along with a passport copy. I got my card from a Forex dealer by submitting passport and US visa copy. Forex dealers give you better rates than banks.
> 
> I don't think so he will bear a fee. You will have to pay the conversion charge.


Thanks kulpreets. This is helpful info.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi guys

A lot of valuable information I have read on this forum. Great job guys.

OK. I have this Thomas Cook Borderless Prepaid Multicurrency Corporate Card. My company got this issued for me while I was going on an official trip. I have just spoken with a representative from Thomas Cook. I dialed the number given on the back of this card. The call surprisingly went to UK. I was dumbstruck for a few seconds .....................................................!..........................!.....................!.........yeah that's how! Anyway, was told I need to visit any Thomas Cook branch and get it filled with any of the available currency I want and pay filling charges of INR 100 per fill. Also, they told me it can be used for online transactions with international websites without any surchatge or service charge provided the transaction currency is the same as the currecy loaded into the Borderless Prepaid Card.

For more info you can check online Multicurrency MasterCard® Thomas Cook Borderless Prepaid Cardâ„¢ | Multicurrency MasterCard® Thomas Cook Borderless Prepaid Cardâ„¢

Good luck.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

And to add, Its gateway is MasterCard, it has a 'Valid Thru' date and it also has a CVV number. It has MasterCard logo on the face of the card, but no name of the card holder imprinted on it, but I guess that is not a problem. The representative checked the account and confirmed it is in my name. They ask all the verification details when you make the call to their customer care.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A lot of valuable information I have read on this forum. Great job guys.
> 
> ...


There have been instances where multi currency card have been rejected at the time of payment. Check this thread.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

checked with the Thomas Cook India, Cannought Place Branch and it turns out they won't load the card without any air tickets just like every other Forex or whatever card.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Max.. Which city are you from? If Hyd, I can help you get an icici AUD card. Anyone for that matter.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> checked with the Thomas Cook India, Cannought Place Branch and it turns out they won't load the card without any air tickets just like every other Forex or whatever card.


I got an Axis AUD travel card from a Forex dealer at C.P. by giving a passport and US visa photo copy. Also got a better price compared to what banks were offering. PM me if you need that guys contact details.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

lovetosmack, I am from New Delhi. But really appreciate your offer of help. I have a classic account with HDFC but I am still not clear if HDFC AUD card (i.e. single currency) has really started serving our purpose or not. The response still seems mixed. As for non ICICI account holders, how do they manage to load the ICICI AUD cards? They carry 2lacs INR to the ICICI branch? aren't visa and air tickets pre-requisites anymore to buy these cards?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> lovetosmack, I am from New Delhi. But really appreciate your offer of help. I have a classic account with HDFC but I am still not clear if HDFC AUD card (i.e. single currency) has really started serving our purpose or not. The response still seems mixed. As for non ICICI account holders, how do they manage to load the ICICI AUD cards? They carry 2lacs INR to the ICICI branch? aren't visa and air tickets pre-requisites anymore to buy these cards?


Hi

I paid thru hdfc aud card. It worked fine for me and appeated to be seamless.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> lovetosmack, I am from New Delhi. But really appreciate your offer of help. I have a classic account with HDFC but I am still not clear if HDFC AUD card (i.e. single currency) has really started serving our purpose or not. The response still seems mixed. As for non ICICI account holders, how do they manage to load the ICICI AUD cards? They carry 2lacs INR to the ICICI branch? aren't visa and air tickets pre-requisites anymore to buy these cards?


Like Santosh said hdfc aud card works just fine, but make sure it's an AUD card and not a multi currency card.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> I got an Axis AUD travel card from a Forex dealer at C.P. by giving a passport and US visa photo copy. Also got a better price compared to what banks were offering. PM me if you need that guys contact details.


Kulpreets just sent you a PM


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> I got an Axis AUD travel card from a Forex dealer at C.P. by giving a passport and US visa photo copy. Also got a better price compared to what banks were offering. PM me if you need that guys contact details.


Kulpreet, I am also from New Delhi, can you plz pm the contact details of forex dealer.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

I see ICICI Travel Card can be bought online.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandy J said:


> Kulpreet, I am also from New Delhi, can you plz pm the contact details of forex dealer.


Check your PM.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Check your PM.


Thx bravo


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I see ICICI Travel Card can be bought online.



yes i bought one online and it was delivered at my home address in two working days.

only photocopy of passport was given.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> yes i bought one online and it was delivered at my home address in two working days.
> 
> only photocopy of passport was given.


Thanks Dhawal. But I have just learnt that it is only for customers who have icici savings account.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

So since hdfc single currency is working fine i amgoing to check for all three, hdfc and icici and axis, as to whichever is more convenient to buy. icici single currency seems to have 100% success rate as per the reviews on here.


----------



## AusExpat217 (Apr 10, 2014)

LoveToSmack,

I am from hyderabad and i am looking for ICICI AUD Card..I can really use your help buddy..

can you tell me what i must do ?

Thanks a million in advance !!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

AusExpat217 said:


> LoveToSmack,
> 
> I am from hyderabad and i am looking for ICICI AUD Card..I can really use your help buddy..
> 
> ...


Do you have an ICICI account ? Also, I can't PM you yet, may be, since you are new in here. PM me your phone or email and I can suggest you how to proceed further.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dear Guys,

Since I expect an invite in next round, I just inquired ICICI bank in Chandigarh for travel card. At first, they were reluctant but with constant followups, the branch manager inquired the same issue with her Boss. It seems that ICICI bank has now started to issue the travel card with just the copy of passport and invitation mail. I also took a printout of a post of one of fellow members on 18th March. So she was forced to call her Boss. 

This is a very good thread in terms of options on how to pay Australian VISA fees. Now I just completed reading all 29 pages of this thread and over the period people have same questions.  Ill take the liberty to summarize the complete content:

1. Option 1 and the easiest is to get an FD in ICICI Bank and get Insta Credit Card issued which gives you 80%/ 90% of the limit in your FD. The limit variation might vary on track record/ branch and the representative dealing with you.
*pros*: It is easy and since we have arrangement of VISA fees, arranging funds will not be of any problem.
*cons*: This might attract the currency conversion charges varying from 15k-18k based upon, fees, bank and charges levied.

2. Option 2 is the single AUD currency Forex Travel Card, now both HDFC and ICICI card work well. Better probability is of ICICI card. I also read a post where one of our fellow members paid through SBI International Travel Card.
*Pros*: only you need to top up with required AUD and a fixed amount will be charged at the rate on which AUD is sold to you. For example, yesterday's conversion price was 57.6 Rs. per AUD. + 150 Rs. + taxes.
*Cons: *Always top up only the exact required amount. Never get Multi currency card issues, this will lead you in unnecessary hassle and added cost. You need an ICICI bank savings account to have this card from ICICI.

3. Option 3 is to pay it through friends in India or Australia who have australian debit cards, They pay it using there cards and in turn you may chose to transfer them or any way you mutually agree upon. 
*Pros:* I find this the best way.
*Cons: *Not everyone might find such a medium.
4. *Just to iterate, Debit Cards and Multicurrency Travel cards cannot be used for payments. Getting wrong travel cards may attract double conversion charges*. one for loading then unloading and again loading to right cards. So be very cautious after all, it is your hard earned money we are talking about here.

I did a small analysis before my payment, hope it is useful to all. There are ways to pay using normal credit cards as well, But since VISA fees has increased, not everyone has that kind of limit. 

P.S.- Glad if I can be of any help. This is to the best of my knowledge.  Sorry for such a long post but I have summarized the complete 29 page thread. 

Regards


----------



## AusExpat217 (Apr 10, 2014)

LoveToSmack,

I don't have an ICICI bank account., but my friend has one. can i use his account details and take one ?

Looks like i cannot PM you too. Here is my phone number, i will remove it out once you confirm you have noted it down

*REMOVED BY MODERATOR*

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

AusExpat217 said:


> LoveToSmack,
> 
> I don't have an ICICI bank account., but my friend has one. can i use his account details and take one ?
> 
> ...


Got it. Will give send you an SMS.


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I made the payment through ICICI AUD Travel card today. I did not face any issues, just enabled the card for eComm for 24 hours at the site and made the payment. One thing to remember though. The surcharge that has recently been levied on cc payment is applicable to Travel card as well. So my advice would be to load the extra amount including surcharge as well.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Kulpreets

You rock man! I bought the card from the forex dealer you referred. He gave me Axis Bank AUD Card. Worked fine. Visa Lodged!


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

sandysehta said:


> I made the payment through ICICI AUD Travel card today. I did not face any issues, just enabled the card for eComm for 24 hours at the site and made the payment. One thing to remember though. The surcharge that has recently been levied on cc payment is applicable to Travel card as well. So my advice would be to load the extra amount including surcharge as well.


Please let me know what is total amount to top the card with. I think the visa fees is 215200. What would be the surcharge amount for travel card?

Thanks,


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

*HDFC AUD Card*

hi,

I went to the bank to find out abt the HDFC AUD card. They will give it to u only if u have the bank account i ended up not gettin one as i dint have the account.But if u have one they will give you the card immediately.

now my query is my Father in law had a HDFC account but he is in a different state.
So im gona ask him to get the AUD account.? If i have the Card no can i reload the card from any place.?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You need to have the bank account so that you can deposit money into it and then transfer it to your AUD visa card. So, it doesn't matter who has the account. The card is always tied to their account and fema regulations/limits are applicable. So if you use someone else's card for your use make sure they know that and that they can't transfer any more money outside the country being their limit. 

That apart, don't you have a icici or sbi or axis back account? All of them provide the mentioned AUD card. And I guess almost all banks have it, but call it by diff names.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You need to have the bank account so that you can deposit money into it and then transfer it to your AUD visa card. So, it doesn't matter who has the account. The card is always tied to their account and fema regulations/limits are applicable. So if you use someone else's card for your use make sure they know that and that they can't transfer any more money outside the country being their limit.
> 
> That apart, don't you have a icici or sbi or axis back account? All of them provide the mentioned AUD card. And I guess almost all banks have it, but call it by diff names.


i have a SBI, Kotak and Citi Bank Account.

so evn if my father law gets the card i cannot load the money by giving a cheque of different bank rite.?

does the SBI AUD card without any problem.?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You can. Just deposit the cheque to his account. Once cheque is encashed, you request the bank to transfer the inr from account to aud card as AUD. 

I don't think there will be a problem with sbi aud card. Someone in this thread said it worked for them. You might want to use the search this thread option for sbi and read it yourself.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Check here: Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results

I guess it's called SBI Viswayatra card. Check with @kulpreets to know more about it.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Check here: Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results
> 
> I guess it's called SBI Viswayatra card. Check with @kulpreets to know more about it.


ohh yes !! thanks alot for the help.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

joe_MP said:


> fINALLY I got solution . I paid 7040AUD with SBI international travel card (Viswaysthra card)


how much time did they take to issue this card.?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> hi,
> 
> I went to the bank to find out abt the HDFC AUD card. They will give it to u only if u have the bank account i ended up not gettin one as i dint have the account.But if u have one they will give you the card immediately.
> 
> ...


Oh What the hassle with all these banks.

Go to different RBI registered forex dealers in your city. They will give you this card as almost ALL of them have this of different banks. Ask for single currency AUD card. No multi currency cards please. More often than not the banks will require a VISA and AIR TICKETS. or even travel agencies like Thomas Cook for that matter. They just can't understand that we require this card for the payment of visa itself. These forex dealers will only require a copy of your invitation letter, PAN, Passport and payment by cheque of any bank. But I believe you'll have to try different forex dealers as not all will be so lenient, but some will be.

If you are in New Delhi just let me know, I can help you. Just send me a PM. I am leaving for some work at the moment and will answer as soon I get back.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh What the hassle with all these banks.
> 
> Go to different RBI registered forex dealers in your city. They will give you this card as almost ALL of them have this of different banks. Ask for single currency AUD card. No multi currency cards please. More often than not the banks will require a VISA and AIR TICKETS. or even travel agencies like Thomas Cook for that matter. They just can't understand that we require this card for the payment of visa itself. These forex dealers will only require a copy of your invitation letter, PAN, Passport and payment by cheque of any bank. But I believe you'll have to try different forex dealers as not all will be so lenient, but some will be.
> 
> If you are in New Delhi just let me know, I can help you. Just send me a PM. I am leaving for some work at the moment and will answer as soon I get back.


I am from pune. Can you name a few RBI registered forex dealers so that i can search for dem here?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> I am from pune. Can you name a few RBI registered forex dealers so that i can search for dem here?


Where? Who are in Pune? I believe they do not have branches. They are local.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> hi,
> 
> I went to the bank to find out abt the HDFC AUD card. They will give it to u only if u have the bank account i ended up not gettin one as i dint have the account.But if u have one they will give you the card immediately.
> 
> ...


Yes. He can get the card and you xan use the card for Visa Payment.

It is very seamless. All you need is Card number and CVV.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Yes. He can get the card and you xan use the card for Visa Payment.
> 
> It is very seamless. All you need is Card number and CVV.
> 
> ...


Shld I load the exact amount to be payed for d visa or a bit more.? I have to pay for my slef n my husband.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Shld I load the exact amount to be payed for d visa or a bit more.? I have to pay for my slef n my husband.


You will be loading equivalent money of:

AUD 5280 - Visa Fees

Surcharge - As mentioned below


*How Much is the Surcharge?*

This fee will be taken at the time we lodge your application with the Department of Immigration and is on top of your visa application charges, the surcharges are
1.08%: Visa & MasterCard 1.08%
1.99%: American Express and JCB
2.91%: Diners Club

*How Much will My Fees Increase?*

It depends on the type of visa you are applying for and the visa application charge. For an employer applying for an initial visa application for *a primary 457 visa with a partner* the visa application charge is currently $2,070.

The surcharge will vary depending on the type of card used:
$22.36: Visa or Mastercard
$41.20 Amercian Express
$60.25 Diners Club 

Source: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...harges-introduced-department-immigration.html


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You will be loading equivalent money of:
> 
> AUD 5280 - Visa Fees
> 
> ...


Its 189 visa type and payin through hdfc aud card


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Its 189 visa type and payin through hdfc aud card


Is it Visa or Master ?


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Kulpreets
> 
> You rock man! I bought the card from the forex dealer you referred. He gave me Axis Bank AUD Card. Worked fine. Visa Lodged!


Hello Max, Kulpreets

I am also from delhi, could you please refer me to some for ICICI or Axis card ?

I cannot PM you guys but I hope you can PM me with some pointers.

Thanks for your help in advance & I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Hello Max, Kulpreets
> 
> I am also from delhi, could you please refer me to some for ICICI or Axis card ?
> 
> ...


yes sure Sumy

check your inbox in a few minutes.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> yes sure Sumy
> 
> check your inbox in a few minutes.


Sumy

check your inbox.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Is it Visa or Master ?


Its a visa card.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Its a visa card.


Comes to around AUD 5337.024 (including surcharges). So, try loading it with 5350 AUD equivalent in INR.

If you do it today it comes to around, 31438 INR (HDFC sells AUD today @57.16). Don't quote me on this, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Comes to around AUD 5337.024 (including surcharges). So, try loading it with 5350 AUD equivalent in INR.
> 
> If you do it today it comes to around, 31438 INR. Don't quote me on this, but that's what it looks like.


Thanks for the help  to be on d safe side 5400 shld be gud enough as we can transfer it back. 
Ok one more query can u tel me can we reload the amt in the card by givin cheques of different bank other den hdfc .?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Why go the Cheque way ? Can't you tranfer it to this HDFC account via NEFT or RTGS ? The latter happens instantly. 

To answer your question, Yes. The cheque depositing part is nothing different. Once there is cash in your HDFC account, you can ask the bank guys to load the cash into your AUD card.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Why go the Cheque way ? Can't you tranfer it to this HDFC account via NEFT or RTGS ? The latter happens instantly.
> 
> To answer your question, Yes. The cheque depositing part is nothing different. Once there is cash in your HDFC account, you can ask the bank guys to load the cash into your AUD card.


As I dont hav a hdfc account I hav asked my father in law to get it so hes got the card I jst hav to reload it. So I wnted to knw if I can reload the card directly by givin cheque.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sumy
> 
> check your inbox.


Hi Max,

Thanks a lot buddy, Appreciate your help !!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> As I dont hav a hdfc account I hav asked my father in law to get it so hes got the card I jst hav to reload it. So I wnted to knw if I can reload the card directly by givin cheque.


I don't think that works directly like you are thinking. Until the cheque is cleared they CANNOT load the card. Which bank is the cheque from ? Is it in the same city ?

Don't you have your father-in-law added to your account via Internet Banking ? That way you can transfer it via RTGS instantly.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I don't think that works directly like you are thinking. Until the cheque is cleared they CANNOT load the card. Which bank is the cheque from ? Is it in the same city ?
> 
> Don't you have your father-in-law added to your account ? That way you can transfer it via RTGS instantly.


Ya I will b doin dat only. Hes in a different state actually.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Ya I will b doin dat only. Hes in a different state actually.


Hi,

have got the HDFC AUD Card but on the card it is ritten forexplus multicurrency?Is it right.?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> have got the HDFC AUD Card but on the card it is ritten forexplus multicurrency?Is it right.?


I kept insisting and trying hard to make sure you get a HDFC AUD Card and you get a Multi Currency card. I didn't see a single case where it worked.

I don't know what to say.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I kept insisting and trying hard to make sure you get a HDFC AUD Card and you get a Multi Currency card. I didn't see a single case where it worked.
> 
> I don't know what to say.


its my father in law who got it and i myself spoke to the bank guy explicitly telling him to give me a AUD Card :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> have got the HDFC AUD Card but on the card it is ritten forexplus multicurrency?Is it right.?


Ooppss....Which city you are from ?? My wife works for HDFC chennai. Ill check with her what can be done.

Santhosh

Santhosh


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Ooppss....Which city you are from ?? My wife works for HDFC chennai. Ill check with her what can be done.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Santhosh


I am from pune but my Father in law has got that card from Gwalior MP.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

Any who can tel me how a aud card luks like .?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Any who can tel me how a aud card luks like .?


What do you mean by AUD Card? Are you asking about Travel Card which ICICI offers for the currency you look for? Or the Forex HDFC Card? Or Debit/Credit card of Australia?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> What do you mean by AUD Card? Are you asking about Travel Card which ICICI offers for the currency you look for? Or the Forex HDFC Card? Or Debit/Credit card of Australia?


Good to see you back. When are you planning to fly? 

There are two kinds of cards the banks are giving out - the multi currency card that doesn't work on DIBP WEBSITE and he single currency AUD card that works flawlessly. Almost all banks have both kinds of cards.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Good to see you back. When are you planning to fly?
> 
> There are two kinds of cards the banks are giving out - the multi currency card that doesn't work on DIBP WEBSITE and he single currency AUD card that works flawlessly. Almost all banks have both kinds of cards.


I wnt to send a snap to that hdfc guy. How dat card is which im talkin as he claims dat hdfc gives only the multi currency card but as I told him I wnt single currency he has activated only single currency on that card.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> I wnt to send a snap to that hdfc guy. How dat card is which im talkin as he claims dat hdfc gives only the multi currency card but as I told him I wnt single currency he has activated only single currency on that card.


Activating 'only AUD' on a multicurrency card will still not work on DIBP. For a single currency AUD card the online banking account of this card will show a/c currency as AUD. Just as our savings acc show INR in account statements or internet banking profiles.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Activating AUD on a multicurrency card will still not work on DIBP. For a single currency AUD card the online banking account of this card will show a/c currency as AUD. Just as our savings acc show INR in account statements or internet banking profiles.


Dats wht I told dat guy he not ready to listen n he says we giv only these cards.dats y I wnted to show him the type of card needed(single currency)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Good to see you back. When are you planning to fly?
> 
> There are two kinds of cards the banks are giving out - the multi currency card that doesn't work on DIBP WEBSITE and he single currency AUD card that works flawlessly. Almost all banks have both kinds of cards.


Booked my tickets for August  Good to see you too, yes I had time to pop over here for a day, but really getting busy at personal and professional end, but I wish to help people always as and when I get time.

Thanks for your words again, all the best to you, wish you speedy grant 

Cheers,
JR


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Also, a single multicurrency card can be activated to contain multiple currencies. Self explanatory. My Thomas Cook Borderless Prepaid MultiCurrency Card has a few USD and a few EURO.

And there is no way a bank will sell this card without mentioning 'Multicurrency' on the face of the card. An AUD card can not contain any currency but AUD.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Dats wht I told dat guy he not ready to listen n he says we giv only these cards.dats y I wnted to show him the type of card needed(single currency)


Tell him to give that in writing and see how magically AUD cards will appear or he'll agree that they won't have that card. Single currency cards are not stocked by all bank branches since it simply might not work out for them as many people would go for multi-currency. If he gives in writing, take the letter to the manager and ensure that he does all the work and gives you a proper AUD card by procuring from another branch. Be ready to face lose a bit of money to have the amount transferred to the new card.


----------



## Thinuli (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all 
In my immi account .. Visa application paid on 8 march, i got a receipt from dibp also, but they have not deducted from my credit card, confirmed with my bank.. What can be the reason? Is it normal? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Tell him to give that in writing and see how magically AUD cards will appear or he'll agree that they won't have that card. Single currency cards are not stocked by all bank branches since it simply might not work out for them as many people would go for multi-currency. If he gives in writing, take the letter to the manager and ensure that he does all the work and gives you a proper AUD card by procuring from another branch. Be ready to face lose a bit of money to have the amount transferred to the new card.


Only 200 aud r der in it so not a problem. I have not transferred d entire amount as I jst wnted to check before adding amount into that


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thinuli said:


> Hi all
> In my immi account .. Visa application paid on 8 march, i got a receipt from dibp also, but they have not deducted from my credit card, confirmed with my bank.. What can be the reason? Is it normal?
> Thanks in advance


You mean to say, the payment was made using your CC but there doesn't seem to be any deduction at all? Probably it might show up in the next billing cycle is my assumption.


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Why don't you try other banks. HDFC was ready to give without a ticket though they wanted a visa.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

Phew. Finally paid the visa fees by my credit card(Citi Platinum Visa Card)

Ok this is one of the way I used to pay my fees. I had a limit of 1.90 on my card I requested d bank to increase my limit for a day but dey refused to do so. So I told dem dat I hav the amt wid my but I hav to pay via credit card only so giv me an option.

Den dey told me dat I tranfer funds to my credit card and den I wil get an instant increase in d limit so I trnsferd 1.5 more in my credit card(the account dept of the bank )did dat for me over the ph and I got the limit increased but it was only availed for a single one tym transaction. 

Hope this information helps sumone.

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Great!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Phew. Finally paid the visa fees by my credit card(Citi Platinum Visa Card)
> 
> Ok this is one of the way I used to pay my fees. I had a limit of 1.90 on my card I requested d bank to increase my limit for a day but dey refused to do so. So I told dem dat I hav the amt wid my but I hav to pay via credit card only so giv me an option.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Good luck.

Santhoah


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Phew. Finally paid the visa fees by my credit card(Citi Platinum Visa Card)
> 
> Ok this is one of the way I used to pay my fees. I had a limit of 1.90 on my card I requested d bank to increase my limit for a day but dey refused to do so. So I told dem dat I hav the amt wid my but I hav to pay via credit card only so giv me an option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Pooja. This will surely help me!

I am looking at various options ICICI forex and HDFC Forex cards. They save a lot of money but heard the transactions fail some times. So don't want to take a risk and hence probably going by CC only.

Can you please tell me how much extra conversion charges you had to pay over your visa fees?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I suggest that you try applying for the ICICI AUD Card online as dhawalswamy suggested. The conversion charges are not negligible to ignore. Banks charge a good amount of conversion charges on CC. Check before you pay via CC.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I suggest that you try applying for the ICICI AUD Card online as dhawalswamy suggested. The conversion charges are not negligible to ignore. Banks charge a good amount of conversion charges on CC. Check before you pay via CC.


Thanks mate. Yes I realized they are good 17-18K. The problem is getting ICICI AUD Card as I dont have an account there. Will probably have to open and account and insist on ICICI AUD card. (Read your post on earlier pages stressing people to get AUD card specifically, so Thanks for that  )


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks mate. Yes I realized they are good 17-18K. The problem is getting ICICI AUD Card as I dont have an account there. Will probably have to open and account and insist on ICICI AUD card. (Read your post on earlier pages stressing people to get AUD card specifically, so Thanks for that  )


I noticed that almost every bank has it. Try HDFC, AXIS, SBI too in case you have an account with them.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I was gonna go for HDFC however heard that the transaction fails sometimes paying with HDFC AUD?


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

Ragan said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Even i managed to get the HDFC forex plus travel card but m unable to use it while making the payment.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Initially I too got Declined message.
Because there was a limit of 5000AUD in single transaction.
I contacted the bank (SBI) and somehow they succeeded in raising my single transaction limit for a single day .

5000AUD limit is set by by RBI norms.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Joe. Yes, My AUD limit will also go over 5000.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello all, 

Just read about a Service Tax of about 0.0618% on Forex Transactions above INR 100000 for ICICI Travel Card. So for me the Service Tax come upto INR 19K?!
Did any of you get this service charge levied while using Forex Cards??


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Phew. Finally paid the visa fees by my credit card(Citi Platinum Visa Card)
> 
> Ok this is one of the way I used to pay my fees. I had a limit of 1.90 on my card I requested d bank to increase my limit for a day but dey refused to do so. So I told dem dat I hav the amt wid my but I hav to pay via credit card only so giv me an option.
> 
> ...


Did you checked with bank abt conversion charges, if yes how much is it ?


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just read about a Service Tax of about 0.0618% on Forex Transactions above INR 100000 for ICICI Travel Card. So for me the Service Tax come upto INR 19K?!
> Did any of you get this service charge levied while using Forex Cards??


I paid nominal charge of Rs. 500 for Axis Forex Card. No other conversion charge was levied when I topped up my card. Its just that you are buying AUD currency but instead of taking cash you are adding it to your Forex card. If you pay using your Credit Card then banks will charge conversion charge which you can save if you get yourself a Forex card.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

hi all,

I have recently got married and want to add my spouse in my application...I tried my level best in order to find a link to pay the additional applicant charge of 1760$ but could not find any on my immi account...

can someone guide me that where I can find the option or link to pay the additional applicant charge...?

thanking you in anticipation,

kind regards
Naveed


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Naveed539 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have recently got married and want to add my spouse in my application...I tried my level best in order to find a link to pay the additional applicant charge of 1760$ but could not find any on my immi account...
> 
> ...


To answer your question, you don't pay the fees, the CO will ask you your credit card details after he/she has been allocated. You just have to add her details to your existing application via Form1022. For more details read here: SkillSelect â€“ Including family members

Going forward please refrain from hijacking a thread with non-relevant questions.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

hello seniors,

i am planning to pay visa fees next week for a single applicant. I do have a credit card which has credit limit.. But i have a question.. The fees in australian dollars is 3520 dollars and when i see in INR it says 2,15 lakhs in the immi website.. But when i check the exchange rate it is around 1,97 Lakhs.. So the immigration accounts for a credit card service charge or for india it is 2,15 and then we have a service charge on top of 2,15 Lakhs?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You can ignore the conversion rate it shows in the immi website.

Current AUD Rate in INR + Exchange Conversion or Forex Rate + Credit Card Surcharge as below.

1.08%: Visa & MasterCard 1.08%
1.99%: American Express and JCB
2.91%: Diners Club

There will be a good amount charged for Forex if you are using a Credit Card, depending on the bank. Choose wise before you pay using a Credit Card.


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

lovetosmack said:


> You can ignore the conversion rate it shows in the immi website.
> 
> Current AUD Rate in INR + Exchange Conversion or Forex Rate + Credit Card Surcharge as below.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.. I have a diner clubs credit card. I called my bank up and they informed me that the forex rate they would charge would be 3.53% of the total amount. 

So i calculated that amount for a single applicant. 

Current AUD Rate in INR + Exchange Conversion or Forex Rate + Credit Card Surcharge would be close to 2.16 lakhs.

That is a cool 18k more than the market exchange rate. Is there anyway we can reduce this.. The forex card(which i can buy from the bank) has the same conversion rate?? If its lesser i ll go for that


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

anish13 said:


> Thanks a lot.. I have a diner clubs credit card. I called my bank up and they informed me that the forex rate they would charge would be 3.53% of the total amount.
> 
> So i calculated that amount for a single applicant.
> 
> ...



I just went back a few pages and checked that even the ICICI forex card charges the same.. the total cost is about 17 to 18k more.. Is that correct?? then i might as well use my credit card.. please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> I paid nominal charge of Rs. 500 for Axis Forex Card. No other conversion charge was levied when I topped up my card. Its just that you are buying AUD currency but instead of taking cash you are adding it to your Forex card. If you pay using your Credit Card then banks will charge conversion charge which you can save if you get yourself a Forex card.


I am planning to buy Axis Bank forex card. Does it work ?

Just called the bank and they said that it can be used for online transaction.

Has anyone used it ?

Regards
Su


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I am planning to buy Axis Bank forex card. Does it work ?
> 
> Just called the bank and they said that it can be used for online transaction.
> 
> ...


Hi Sudarshan,

Yes, it works fine. I myself have used to pay my fees. Just make sure you get AUD Forex card and not a multi currency one.

Best of luck.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Sudarshan,
> 
> Yes, it works fine. I myself have used to pay my fees. Just make sure you get AUD Forex card and not a multi currency one.
> 
> Best of luck.


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> Ok. Thank you.


I really question people claiming to have used a forex card on this site as the two major Bank's (ICICI and HDFC) have both denied me because I can't present a valid travel ticket or a valid Visa stamped on the passport before the purchase.

See HDFC FAQ link also confirming the same so someone who claim to have used this route for payment confirm how they managed to get a forex card made without providing a visa/ticket copy ?

HDFC Bank | FAQ section


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I really question people claiming to have used a forex card on this site as the two major Bank's (ICICI and HDFC) have both denied me because I can't present a valid travel ticket or a valid Visa stamped on the passport before the purchase.
> 
> See HDFC FAQ link also confirming the same so someone who claim to have used this route for payment confirm how they managed to get a forex card made without providing a visa/ticket copy ?
> 
> HDFC Bank | FAQ section


It depends frm branch to branch I got it jst by showing the invite.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I really question people claiming to have used a forex card on this site as the two major Bank's (ICICI and HDFC) have both denied me because I can't present a valid travel ticket or a valid Visa stamped on the passport before the purchase.
> 
> See HDFC FAQ link also confirming the same so someone who claim to have used this route for payment confirm how they managed to get a forex card made without providing a visa/ticket copy ?
> 
> HDFC Bank | FAQ section


Which city you are from my friend ??? We have people in the forum from almost every city in India. Just read thru threads, you can find someone can assist you with contacs.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> I really question people claiming to have used a forex card on this site as the two major Bank's (ICICI and HDFC) have both denied me because I can't present a valid travel ticket or a valid Visa stamped on the passport before the purchase.
> 
> See HDFC FAQ link also confirming the same so someone who claim to have used this route for payment confirm how they managed to get a forex card made without providing a visa/ticket copy ?
> 
> HDFC Bank | FAQ section


May be because you are still '*aspiring* singh' and not 'aspired singh'??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just kidding... Where are you from ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Well reading your post im rather 'inspired' to smash you 'hatetosmack' ..
Lol I was kidding too...

Location info is in the header of each post...


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Well reading your post im rather 'inspired' to smash you 'hatetosmack' ..
> Lol I was kidding too...
> 
> Location info is in the header of each post...


It took me 5 minutes today to get the card and load it !!!


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

may be its proving unlucky to me then as I went to HDFC and they refused... ICICI wanted me to open an account with them... Axis response is awaited... So what rate you converted the currency today sudarshan as I might be today ?


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Seniors,
I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT.
My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
Cheers....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT.
> My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
> Cheers....


How can you pay via NEFT ? Or you in Australia ?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT.
> My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
> Cheers....


NEFT ??? Dude, i am afraid not even Debit card is not possible. Got to pay thru Credit Card or Travel card like most of us here.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am not sure if it's wise decision but HDFC CC is offering 2.5% Foreign currency markup fee on international transactions on HDFC Bank Credit Card.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT.
> My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
> Cheers....


I just paid 3520 with my Axis Bank AUD travel card. The extra charge was AUD 38.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Basically its charging the 1.08% surcharge that is applicable to CC transactions... despite its a prepaid card of local currency..


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Seniors,
Do anyone willing to share there ICICI Travel card in Bangalore for VISA Payment, will make the AUD payment to your Travel card and use it.

Anyone please help.

Regards
Koleth


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Do anyone willing to share there ICICI Travel card in Bangalore for VISA Payment, will make the AUD payment to your Travel card and use it.
> 
> Anyone please help.
> ...


Koleth.. I guess it's a waste of time trying to wait. That's because for bank transactions there is a limit on how much you can transfer to foreign currency. I guess its 10000 USD. If some one shares their card then they will either have used up all their limit for this year or exceed it. I wanted to share mine for someone like you but then I read it in the banks terms and thought it won't work. If you are 'aspiring_singh' are in Delhi, then send a PM to our forum member kulpreets. He can try to help you get Axis AUD Card.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

lovetosmack said:


> Koleth.. I guess it's a waste of time trying to wait. That's because for bank transactions there is a limit on how much you can transfer to foreign currency. I guess its 10000 USD. If some one shares their card then they will either have used up all their limit for this year or exceed it. I wanted to share mine for someone like you but then I read it in the banks terms and thought it won't work. If you are 'aspiring_singh' are in Delhi, then send a PM to our forum member kulpreets. He can try to help you get Axis AUD Card.


Thanks for the information. I need AUD6160 for my visa application.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

koleth said:


> Thanks for the information. I need AUD6160 for my visa application.


Just out of curiodity, Dont you have salary account in any bank ?? Did you try for a Travel card ??


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Just out of curiodity, Dont you have salary account in any bank ?? Did you try for a Travel card ??


Anybody tried with citibank prepaid forex card ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Citibank dont have such a product


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Citibank dont have such a product


It does have dear, card named as Citibank World Money Card


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> It does have dear, card named as Citibank World Money Card


Hi

I went to ICICI bank today, and I was told that for buying a travel card I need air tickets and visa. Instead they told me to get a prepaid card by getting a FD. 85 % of the FD amount will be loaded to the prepaid card. Then I researched more and found a PNB world Card (Master or Maestro), will a master or maestro card work if I am able to getone?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Just out of curiodity, Dont you have salary account in any bank ?? Did you try for a Travel card ??


I do have a salary account, its in HDFC they have this facility but in this forum lot of people has mentioned the HDFC forex card is not working. So i don't want to risk


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

koleth said:


> I do have a salary account, its in HDFC they have this facility but in this forum lot of people has mentioned the HDFC forex card is not working. So i don't want to risk


You should read it properly. The HDFC forex card isn't working but the *HDFC AUD Card* is.


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

aspiring_singh said:


> Citibank dont have such a product


CITI bank do have this service but per day transaction is limited to AUD 5000, and i need 6K change for my application.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

koleth said:


> CITI bank do have this service but per day transaction is limited to AUD 5000, and i need 6K change for my application.


My friend

HDFC AUD card works perfectly fine. I paid fees thru this card and so are many i am aware of here. Pls get one tomo.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

koleth said:


> CITI bank do have this service but per day transaction is limited to AUD 5000, and i need 6K change for my application.


Are you sure citibank works bcoz I would try to get one for myself after checking with Bank


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Are you sure citibank works bcoz I would try to get one for myself after checking with Bank


I am not aware of anyone here atleast mentioning about citibank card. Most of us have used HDfC ICICI or Axis.

Let us know if you are able to make payment thru citibank card, information will be beneficial to many.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You should read it properly. The HDFC forex card isn't working but the *HDFC AUD Card* is.


I used an HDFC Forex Plus card and yes, it has to be single currency AUD card and not multi-currency.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

sumy08 said:


> Anybody tried with citibank prepaid forex card ?



It doesn't matter which bank card you use as all the cards are either Visa or Master card. Its just that the bank gets their name printed on these cards. 

But make sure its an AUD card and not a multi currency one!!!!


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

*ICICI Card locked*

Bought a ICICI travel card .I entered wrong web password and now not able to login into my account. Tried calling the number given in the kit but not one picking the call. Any of you please suggest if been in similar situation.
Also when I try to pay the visa fee it says insufficient funds !! I had loaded the card with exactly 3558 and the visa amount along with credit card charges shows as 3558.02 . Is it because of this 0.02 difference the payment is getting rejected as insufficient funds ? Please throw some light on this .(Note: I have enabled the ecomm transaction and set the limit to 3558 to0 )


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

arunan said:


> Bought a ICICI travel card .I entered wrong web password and now not able to login into my account. Tried calling the number given in the kit but not one picking the call. Any of you please suggest if been in similar situation.
> Also when I try to pay the visa fee it says insufficient funds !! I had loaded the card with exactly 3558 and the visa amount along with credit card charges shows as 3558.02 . Is it because of this 0.02 difference the payment is getting rejected as insufficient funds ? Please throw some light on this .(Note: I have enabled the ecomm transaction and set the limit to 3558 to0 )


Not sure about the login, but the amount mentioning as insufficient is true. It's better to load slightly more than the required amount. Try to reload the card for $50 AUD more and see if it works.


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

arunan said:


> Bought a ICICI travel card .I entered wrong web password and now not able to login into my account. Tried calling the number given in the kit but not one picking the call. Any of you please suggest if been in similar situation.
> Also when I try to pay the visa fee it says insufficient funds !! I had loaded the card with exactly 3558 and the visa amount along with credit card charges shows as 3558.02 . Is it because of this 0.02 difference the payment is getting rejected as insufficient funds ? Please throw some light on this .(Note: I have enabled the ecomm transaction and set the limit to 3558 to0 )


Boss there is a transaction charge involved.. For me and my dependent it was around 60$. It cost me 3 more days to get this extra dollars loaded... caught between a weekend... When you calculate the visa fee in DIBP , I mean the payment page, it will show the transaction charges.. Best  Greenie


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> It doesn't matter which bank card you use as all the cards are either Visa or Master card. Its just that the bank gets their name printed on these cards.
> 
> But make sure its an AUD card and not a multi currency one!!!!


All, yes. That's the only thing you need to make sure.. It should be AUD card not a multi currency and more over try ICICI or HDFC... Less bureaucracy. Will be activated in less than a day... Excellent customer service.. Most of the customer care numbers that are printed on the pamphlet you receive is obsolete... Search google and get the right ones... I swear.. ICICI customer care for these travel card should be the best in the world.. Even if you call them evening 9 for some questions they'll call the branch manager where you applied for the card and get your answers straight away....

And one more time - it's Australia travel card. AND IT INVOLVES SOME TRANSACTION FEE... DON'T LOAD IT TO THE EXACT AMT. see the payment page for the charges involved...

Happy sunday !!!


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> Boss there is a transaction charge involved.. For me and my dependent it was around 60$. It cost me 3 more days to get this extra dollars loaded... caught between a weekend... When you calculate the visa fee in DIBP , I mean the payment page, it will show the transaction charges.. Best  Greenie


Thanks for your response
Yeah there are some minimal charges to top the card,but today is Sunday and ICICI bank is not working !! I had calculated the transaction charge roughly but missed out the 0.02 
Is there a minimal amount that we need to top the card with when we recharge ?


----------



## arunan (Dec 24, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Not sure about the login, but the amount mentioning as insufficient is true. It's better to load slightly more than the required amount. Try to reload the card for $50 AUD more and see if it works.


Thanks


----------



## sidswami (Oct 31, 2013)

*HDFC Forex Plus AUD Card.*

Hi,

Thanks for all the guidance. Today I logged my VISA and paid my Visa fee of AUD 6226.53 (AUD 6160 + AUD 66.53 [1.08% surcharge]) using my *HDFC Forex Plus AUD CARD*. The transaction went smoothly. 

For those who had asked how the card looks, here is how:









Hope this helps people to stay away from buying incorrect Multi-currency cards.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Sid

Did you get an invite in 12th may cycle? And if you dont mind could you pls tell me how much the card cost u in inr?

Thanks.


----------



## sidswami (Oct 31, 2013)

trying_aussie said:


> Hi Sid
> 
> Did you get an invite in 12th may cycle? And if you dont mind could you pls tell me how much the card cost u in inr?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope. My invite was on 23rd of March. Bought the card yesterday (20/05) and loaded with AUD. 6300 - approx. INR. 350,000. Did not have time to wait for Rupee to appreciate.

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks - atb for further steps!!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sidswami said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance. Today I logged my VISA and paid my Visa fee of AUD 6226.53 (AUD 6160 + AUD 66.53 [1.08% surcharge]) using my *HDFC Forex Plus AUD CARD*. The transaction went smoothly.
> 
> ...


In a day or two I will also be buying the same card. However can you shed some light on the process of procuring the said card and did you pay in cash or hadan account with HDFC?

Thanks
Dev


----------



## sidswami (Oct 31, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> In a day or two I will also be buying the same card. However can you shed some light on the process of procuring the said card and did you pay in cash or hadan account with HDFC?
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


Hi Dev,

I had an account with them and the process was simple. Had to show them the passport and the invitation letter. Not sure about the process for non-account holders.

Good luck with your application.

Thanks
Sid


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sidswami said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> I had an account with them and the process was simple. Had to show them the passport and the invitation letter. Not sure about the process for non-account holders.
> 
> ...


Hey Sid

Thanx for the info mate. I hv an account with HDFC bank but its inactive for quite some time but they do send me statements. Anyways a frnd of mine is manager with HDFC had a word with him, he told me of taking care of thing lets hope for the best. Thanks again.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello All,

Finally I lodged my Visa Application Today via Citibank Corporate Credit Card (used official card, no conversion charges I hope)

Transaction went smoothly. Total fee for 2 applicants 5337.02 (including surcharge).


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Cost of 2 people was 2,95,000 INR, just got my txn updated on citibank card


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

I used ICICI AUD Card and the transaction went smoothly. Filed on May 21. Total Cost for 2 people including Credit Card surcharges AUD 5337.


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> I used ICICI AUD Card and the transaction went smoothly. Filed on May 21. Total Cost for 2 people including Credit Card surcharges AUD 5337.


Hi,
How much did you pay to get the card loaded in INR ?


----------



## ambyg (May 26, 2014)

Can anyone advice me a HDFC branch in Bangalore that issues Forex Plus Card?


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Hi,
> How much did you pay to get the card loaded in INR ?


Hi Sumy,

I got 5380 AUD loaded and the total cost was INR 309000 with Rate of 57.5 INR per AUD.
I guess you got a great deal with CITI!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Hi, How much did you pay to get the card loaded in INR ?


They will charge you the current AUD rate and a small fee.remember to charge about AUD 100 extra over the visa fee for card transaction charges whilst paying online.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

ambyg said:


> Can anyone advice me a HDFC branch in Bangalore that issues Forex Plus Card?


Do you hold HdFc account ?. .. if yes there is option in net banking to apply it online.


----------



## ambyg (May 26, 2014)

dex_shar said:


> Do you hold HdFc account ?. .. if yes there is option in net banking to apply it online.


Thanks a lot for your timely response!! I tried doing it but it asks me for a valid visa or a valid travel ticket..What am I supposed to fill in there?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ambyg said:


> Thanks a lot for your timely response!! I tried doing it but it asks me for a valid visa or a valid travel ticket..What am I supposed to fill in there?


Hey All

Opened a new account with HDFC will get the AUD card day after tomorrow. Card loading fes Rs. 75.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## joyshibu (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi 

I need to Pay my VISA fees. I have the below queries.

1) My Bro-in law is in Sydney and Can he pay using his AUZ Debit card Or only Credit cards are accepted?.

2) Is the transaction charges are applicable to CC issued in AUZ ?

Anyone can plz reply ?
Regards
SJ


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you all for this wonderful thread. 
I have understood that for paying Visa fee from India ICICI AUD Traveler Card is the best option.

I have a query regarding it.

The card will not come with my name on it.
*While paying the fee, what details should be entered in the text field for Cardholder's Name ??
*


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi, Thank you all for this wonderful thread. I have understood that for paying Visa fee from India ICICI AUD Traveler Card is the best option. I have a query regarding it. The card will not come with my name on it. While paying the fee, what details should be entered in the text field for Cardholder's Name ??


It will be your full name or whatever name you gave whilst loading the card

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

joyshibu said:


> Hi
> 
> I need to Pay my VISA fees. I have the below queries.
> 
> ...


1. yes, infact payimg through friends/ relatives in Australia is the best way by far.

2. I dont think so. But I not sure on this part.

Regards


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful thread.
> I have understood that for paying Visa fee from India ICICI AUD Traveler Card is the best option.
> ...


When you login online into your card for activating ECOM transactions, you will see Customer Name field. Use the name that is populated in that field.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Opened a new account with HDFC will get the AUD card day after tomorrow. Card loading fes Rs. 75.
> 
> ...


Tip -Ask them to waive off card loading and card issuance fees. They did so for me. I told then I am buying a huge amount of dollars (more than 5 grand), and they waived off all charges.


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

Ragan said:


> Hello Joe,
> 
> Even i managed to get the HDFC forex plus travel card but m unable to use it while making the payment.
> 
> ...



I think there is a limiti set by reserve bank on online transaction 5000$ .
I asked the bank to raise the transaction limit for one day. Needed some higher levels of approval in bank side to do that.

Anyway, they increase the limit .
Before that I too get declined message


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Optimus prime,
Did you inform your bank to increase the transaction limit since it is above 5000 Aud as someone in the blog has mentioned....Even my visa fee is 5337 Aud for 2 persons....I asked ICICI bank while applying for the Travel card....They said transaction limit is 10000 USd...


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Sumy,
> 
> I got 5380 AUD loaded and the total cost was INR 309000 with Rate of 57.5 INR per AUD.
> I guess you got a great deal with CITI!


Hi Optimus.. Really you got a very high rate buddy.

Anyways mine was my official corporate card issued by my company only for business expenses, so it doesn't have any txn charges n rates are competitive.

I got a real deal I guess.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Optimus prime,
> Did you inform your bank to increase the transaction limit since it is above 5000 Aud as someone in the blog has mentioned....Even my visa fee is 5337 Aud for 2 persons....I asked ICICI bank while applying for the Travel card....They said transaction limit is 10000 USd...


Hi Melvic,

Nope, there is no need to inform the bank. 
However, you need to activate the card online for ECOM transactions (for 24 hours only) where you also need to mention the maximum amount per transaction. I suggest you mention the full amount loaded in the card as a maximum transaction amount.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Feb 7, 2014)

sumy08 said:


> Hi Optimus.. Really you got a very high rate buddy.
> 
> Anyways mine was my official corporate card issued by my company only for business expenses, so it doesn't have any txn charges n rates are competitive.
> 
> I got a real deal I guess.


I just realized that I told you the total for 5380 AUD.
For 5337, it works out to be 306000. So even considering that, yes you got a fantastic deal!! 

Guess I should get myself a Citi Corporate Card


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Melvic,
> 
> Nope, there is no need to inform the bank.
> However, you need to activate the card online for ECOM transactions (for 24 hours only) where you also need to mention the maximum amount per transaction. I suggest you mention the full amount loaded in the card as a maximum transaction amount.



Hi Optimus Prime,
Many thanks for that advice. Appreciate your time & response.
Cheers........


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...


Hello,

Setting the background.

I had gone through various posts on options for paying visa fees.

I had decided on going for ICICI Bank Travel Card, AUD.
On approaching the bank, I was given a couple of forms for the card application.

One of the forms clearly stated that I need declare that "I am having an Australian visa and tickets, travel dates, etc"

Per some posts, many people opted ICICI Travel Card option and paid the fees.

I think it's not right to get the card by providing false information to govt.

Hence the following query.

*I have few friends in Australia, can I lodge the 189 visa application by paying through an Australian Debit Card(Citi Bank Australia).*

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Setting the background.
> 
> ...


Of course you can. Please go ahead.

Btw the bank also knows it & we are not declaring anything to the government here. The rules on the declaration are laid by the bank & if they are okay with it, I don't see anything wrong in going ahead with it.


----------



## ambyg (May 26, 2014)

Expat2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Setting the background.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what ICICI bank is doing....I personally visited them on Saturday and spoke to them and they told that if you can give us an Invitation letter as well as the fee related document we can still give you the forex card....Just a food for thought before we can say that we are misleading and falsifying the docs we probably need to ask bank authorities whether our perception is correct....I am also personally worried on this....as far as I am aware it may be tough to make the transaction through debit card....You may probably ask your friend to check with his/her bank. They will certainly let him know if at all its possible...If its a yes from them you may not need to be worried about someone having done it before you because the rules are same for all the branches and bank holders un Australia, no two ways about it.....so best suggestion is to ask your friend to speak to the respective bank.

Please post if you find any solution to this.

Thanks


----------



## melvic90210 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi All,
I will be paying my visa fee tomorrow using ICICI bank AUD travel card. My question is, while making the payment what option should i select, Debit card or Credit card.

Would highly appreciate a response.....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> I will be paying my visa fee tomorrow using ICICI bank AUD travel card. My question is, while making the payment what option should i select, Debit card or Credit card.
> 
> Would highly appreciate a response.....


@melvic90210: It should be credit card. But why bother, try one & if it doesn't work try the other. There is nothing to worry.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi All

Made the payment using HDFC Forex AUD CARD. Dollar bought for Rs. 56.23. 

No issues at all, got the following msg from bank:


Prepaid Card no xxxxxxxxxxxx0000 used for purchase of 6226.53 AUD. Post txn Balance is 86.47 AUD

This was for me, my wife and my son.

Thanks all for your valuable inputs.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Made the payment using HDFC Forex AUD CARD. Dollar bought for Rs. 56.23.
> 
> No issues at all, got the following msg from bank:
> 
> ...


Hi Dev, 

Congratulations. I have few questions on the above. 

1) Is it legal to use this card for such cases? 

2) Was card name : *HDFC ForexPlus Card* ? I found this by searching on google.

3) How much it would have cost extra you if you would have used a normal credit card considering you have that much credit limit.

4) Did you buy this card from bank or local foreign exchange merchants in market ?

5) Many people are suggesting ICICI card, what advantages you find in HDFC card over it? 

6) Last but not the least, do we pay this fees just after getting EOI? because I see you took a long time to pay this fees after getting invite on 12 May, 2014(as per your signature). I'm little confused about the process after submitting EOI.

Sorry for so many questions


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Congratulations. I have few questions on the above.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate

1) What do you mean legal ? Of course, it is legal.

2) It's called HDFC AUD Card. Not sure if its called HDFC ForexPlus.

3) There are transaction charges. Not sure how much but even if it is 1% it will amount to a considerable amount in INR. If you have a corporate credit card, I heard there are no conversion charges. It is the best option.

4) HDFC or ICICI Bank.

5) Both are same. *HDFC AUD Card & ICICI AUD Card*.

6) After you get EOI invitation, you will fill the 17-page application & pay the fees.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Congratulations. I have few questions on the above.
> 
> ...


 Regards
Dev


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Regards
> Dev


Thank you Dev for response.

I'll keep this is as an option. 

However, I'm still not sure, which is the method to get the best exchange method, even Rupee 1 difference per dollar can save me Rs. 5000(5000$ approx would be visa fee for me).

Citibank credit card would be quite expensive I Think.
---
_
Just got another question, isn't it a prepaid/debit card.... someone told me only credit card is accepted... so how did this work, did you select credit card during payment and it worked ?_


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Thank you Dev for response.
> 
> I'll keep this is as an option.
> 
> ...


Mate when I applied for the card AUD was 55.45 and I ended up buying it for 56.23 so wish u luck mate.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Thank you Dev for response.
> 
> I'll keep this is as an option.
> 
> ...


From what I read, if you have corporate card its the best way. Call customer service of the bank and check with the exchange rate before transacting & compare with the AUD Card rate. Send a PM to kulpreets if you are from Delhi. He helped others get a good rate from some forex dealer.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Made the payment using HDFC Forex AUD CARD. Dollar bought for Rs. 56.23.
> 
> ...


Looking at your post... when I see rate at XE, you paid around Rs. 1.23 above the rate above XE on that date. 

I was checking same way for my Citibank Indian Oil credit card, I made a payment for my ACS in february, I paid Rs. 1.5 above XE rate for that particular day. 

If my calculations are right, than I believe my credit card is good 

Citibank says, they charge, 3.5% on the forex rate+ 12.36% S.C. on that 3.5%

Ideally, that should come at max Rs. 2 per dollar extra which is fairly decent... compared to horror stories of people paying almost 5 Rupee extra.

Also, Citibank credit card rewards in form of 1 Turbo point(equal to Re 1 petrol) , so that is another 50 paisa return per dollar. 

I hope my mathematics are right... i must be sounding too cheesy with such calculations.... if someone is interested and would like to share any views on the above ?


----------



## dsangeethaa (Jun 10, 2014)

*mrs*

hi friends


i need urgent help from you

i brought multicurrency card icici 
now i need to get single travel aud card 

please provide a solution to get without much transaction loss


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

dsangeethaa said:


> hi friends
> 
> 
> i need urgent help from you
> ...


If you have an account with HDFC you can get Aud Card from. If you want it from ICICI you will have to contact them. I used HDFC Aud Card and had no issues with the payment.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## dsangeethaa (Jun 10, 2014)

i already brought icici mutlicurrency card with amount amount loaded on it and faced decline payment
.After reading this thread ,decided to get icici aud card.
when i contacted the bank they said they don't have option to transfer money from multicurrency to single currency card .

anyone provide me solution,who have resolved the same issue .


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

dsangeethaa said:


> i already brought icici mutlicurrency card with amount amount loaded on it and faced decline payment
> .After reading this thread ,decided to get icici aud card.
> when i contacted the bank they said they don't have option to transfer money from multicurrency to single currency card .
> 
> anyone provide me solution,who have resolved the same issue .


You ask them to give you the money back. Because they have the option to transfer unused fund back to your account. once they do it you can get the Aud Card.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sumy08 (Jul 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> From what I read, if you have corporate card its the best way. Call customer service of the bank and check with the exchange rate before transacting & compare with the AUD Card rate. Send a PM to kulpreets if you are from Delhi. He helped others get a good rate from some forex dealer.


Yes Dear,

If you have a corporate card it is best, but the thing is it depends upon employers if they provide any cards to their employees & since they are taken in bulk therefore no txn or conversion charges & best rate.


----------



## dsangeethaa (Jun 10, 2014)

lmittal said:


> Sure,
> I had the multicurrency card and it was not letting me make the payment. Error message "Declined", nothing else.
> 
> I contacted the icici bank customer service and as usual they showed their excellent sense of knowledge, commitment and service. All rubbish.
> ...


hi 

i am also struggling with same icici multicurrency travel card to single currency card issue,really bank people are not helping .

can you tell me how did you manage to solve it as i could n't understand what you agent actually did

how you tell me in detail,it would be really helpful


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Coversion charge for both HDFC and ICICI travel card is nearly 4Rs per dollar. That means if i buy 3600AUD their charge would be more than 13000Rs.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

I will submit my 190 application tomorrow. I am single applicant so my fee turn out to be 3520AUD. Is there any surcharge. will loading my ICICI AUD travel card with 3600AUD be enough?


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

gsingh said:


> I will submit my 190 application tomorrow. I am single applicant so my fee turn out to be 3520AUD. Is there any surcharge. will loading my ICICI AUD travel card with 3600AUD be enough?


I used Axis Bank AUD travel card and loaded it with 3600 AUD. I still have around 50 AUD balance after making payment


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

gsingh said:


> Coversion charge for both HDFC and ICICI travel card is nearly 4Rs per dollar. That means if i buy 3600AUD their charge would be more than 13000Rs.


What!! ? I don't think so.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

gsingh said:


> I will submit my 190 application tomorrow. I am single applicant so my fee turn out to be 3520AUD. Is there any surcharge. will loading my ICICI AUD travel card with 3600AUD be enough?


Your total expense for lodging your visa will be 3520 AUD + 38 AUD = 3558 AUD.

This 38 AUD is surcharge for all Visa or MasterCard networked cards.

Max


----------



## SHIC (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just paid for my visa using my debit card. It worked. It's worth a try for those of you who might want to explore that option.


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have icici nternational visa debit card and just confirmed feom the bank that my limit for international online payment is 5 lacs. Will I be able to make the payment through this debit card. I have to pay 6200 aud only...pl confirm


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

harshdhawan3 said:


> I have icici nternational visa debit card and just confirmed feom the bank that my limit for international online payment is 5 lacs. Will I be able to make the payment through this debit card. I have to pay 6200 aud only...pl confirm


Hi,
Get conform....debit card won't help to make the payment...i think travel card and credit card is possible but anyhow check some previous post....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

harshdhawan3 said:


> I have icici nternational visa debit card and just confirmed feom the bank that my limit for international online payment is 5 lacs. Will I be able to make the payment through this debit card. I have to pay 6200 aud only...pl confirm


do the math and check if 6200 AUD is greater than or less than 5 lacs ...... How difficult is it???


----------



## harshdhawan3 (Nov 10, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> do the math and check if 6200 AUD is greater than or less than 5 lacs ...... How difficult is it???


Question was whether international debit card with sufficient limit can be used for transaction. .


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

harshdhawan3 said:


> Question was whether international debit card with sufficient limit can be used for transaction. .


It won't work.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Today's rate for icici bank exchange rate to get a forex card is 1AUD=Rs. 58.25

Has anyone got a better deal in past few days(assuming dollar rate wont change so much within few days)

Also, i was having a fabulous deal from local shop in koramangala of Rs. 57 who issue hdfc forex card, unfortunatley he denied without visa/air tickets.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> Today's rate for icici bank exchange rate to get a forex card is 1AUD=Rs. 58.25
> 
> Has anyone got a better deal in past few days(assuming dollar rate wont change so much within few days)
> 
> Also, i was having a fabulous deal from local shop in koramangala of Rs. 57 who issue hdfc forex card, unfortunatley he denied without visa/air tickets.


All banks worldwide charge 1 to 4% for foreign currency transaction fees.

Your rate is higher than the official rate (56.51) by only 1.74 INR which is 3%


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

Try https://www.bookmyforex.com/


delhi_ankur said:


> Today's rate for icici bank exchange rate to get a forex card is 1AUD=Rs. 58.25
> 
> Has anyone got a better deal in past few days(assuming dollar rate wont change so much within few days)
> 
> Also, i was having a fabulous deal from local shop in koramangala of Rs. 57 who issue hdfc forex card, unfortunatley he denied without visa/air tickets.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Try https://www.bookmyforex.com/



rates look good.
Have you tried it?
is it trustworthy ?


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

sandysehta said:


> Try https://www.bookmyforex.com/


this option is not possible.. as they need tickets and visa

icici is only option


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I got to know about this after I had already paid my Visa fee or else I would have tried it. They only provide Axis bank Travel card I think, so if I were you, I would ask them whether they can recharge my ICICI Travel card with the required amount and if they can, I would buy an ICICI Travel card and get it loaded using bookmyforex.


delhi_ankur said:


> rates look good.
> Have you tried it?
> is it trustworthy ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Is there any Pakistani? I need to talk about my visa fee.
> Today i submitted my visa fee of 6250 AUS$ which would be 643,750 Rs after coverting in Pakistani currency. By this proportion i have been charged by 103rs per aus $, which is actually 93.5 rupees today. I was really shocked with the hidden charges. Can any one plz share his experience here, just for the second opinion and confirmation.


How did you pay your fees ? Credit Card ? Travel Card ?


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

via credit card


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Depending on the kind of card, there is currency conversion fees on the credit card for international transactions. People have been cribbing about it in the previous 46 pages in this thread. Please read it to understand why you have been charged more.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks dear. i'll check it.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sure. I understand its a lot of money for us. Try checking with the bank & see if they can negotiate something on the conversion fees. Tell them its a huge amount and help you out.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ya that's alot of money for us . Hopefully things would be better for us in near future


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ya that's alot of money for us . Hopefully things would be better for us in near future


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Is there any Pakistani? I need to talk about my visa fee.
> Today i submitted my visa fee of 6250 AUS$ which would be 643,750 Rs after coverting in Pakistani currency. By this proportion i have been charged by 103rs per aus $, which is actually 93.5 rupees today. I was really shocked with the hidden charges. Can any one plz share his experience here, just for the second opinion and confirmation.



103rs per aus $ . That is super expensive! People from Developing nations are always victim of forex exchange rates


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

The best way to pay as I alreasy mentioned around page 28 is via Australian friends.  Through their card offcourse.  I paid on 22-June a VISA fees of 6226.53 AUD at an exchange rate of 56.5 So approx. 3.52 Lacs. (This fees includes 1% surcharge only which you are charged on Australian cards).


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> 103rs per aus $ . That is super expensive! People from Developing nations are always victim of forex exchange rates


No, It is not super expensive. You are charged twice here. one time for currency conversion and once again for surcharge, hence twice. 

This is what this thread is all about, you might have spent some time to save some bucks.  Anyhow, all is well that ends well. Let's hope for the best bhai jaan.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

I paid my visa fee of 5337 approx .
I got a visa icici prepaid travel card single currency aud card.

Rate was 57.90 after 20 paisa discount....discount yes you have to ask for it. Could have been more if i would have asked the branch manager but i was tired to do all that today.

A local forex dealer was offering whopping 1 Re. Less for axis card but axis wants tickrt and visa. Icici was content with visa invitation letter and passport. Maybe they wont ask for it. I had so i provided.

Transaction was super quick.

Also 5280 was base visa fee....rest was service charge.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

My dear Indian friends many thanks for sharing your experiences. I have just noticed that Aus$ rate in india is roughly 56rs while Pakistan has 93rs. This is hell difference. Further it might be possible that our govt has imposed many other charges on foreign transaction which surpass dollar rate to more than 100rs.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> My dear Indian friends many thanks for sharing your experiences. I have just noticed that Aus$ rate in india is roughly 56rs while Pakistan has 93rs. This is hell difference. Further it might be possible that our govt has imposed many other charges on foreign transaction which surpass dollar rate to more than 100rs.


If you have already made the payment than let it be... That can't be reversed

However, for future reference visit bank to ask what rate they will issue you a travel card single currency including all charges so you can compare.

At the same time also check with 4-5 local forex dealers in a tourist area with many shops. Ask them what rate they would sell at. They sell even cheaper than banks.


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

But in Pakistan only way to pay visa fee is by credit card.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@delhi _ankur: Can you explain it a bit more ? Lets say I have an ICICI AUD Card. I thought only the bank can load the card and not any forex dealer. So, we are forced to buy the AUDs from the bank no matter what.

How can I load my ICICI AUD card with AUD bought from a local forex dealer ?


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

My brother Pakistanis are bound top pay via credit card only, There is no other way like debit visa or travel card etc. Only way for you is to search for a guy who has credit limit of nearly 1 million (Pakistani Currency). India is bigger country with more options of foreign transactions.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> @delhi _ankur: Can you explain it a bit more ? Lets say I have an ICICI AUD Card. I thought only the bank can load the card and not any forex dealer. So, we are forced to buy the AUDs from the bank no matter what.
> 
> How can I load my ICICI AUD card with AUD bought from a local forex dealer ?


Yes buddy, It is true. . . 

I don't know how they are able to give such high margins but they do. 

You need to provide the same documents that you provide to bank(VISA, air tickets, passport). On that basis, they will issue you Axis Bank/HDFC prepaid card or whatever they have. 

Although you will feel that your money is going in wrong hands but they give you a receipt. For all transactions above INR Rs. 50,000 you cannot deal in cash, it should be via bank transfer/cheque.(i guess in their bank account) 

My friend got a USD prepaid HDFC card 5 months ago and it worked fine. 

The above is for Bangalore, I believe it should be same all over India.

Also, you get a fantastic margin compared to bank directly.

Check *https://www.bookmyforex.com/ * , they are the same people, just little more sophisticated with an online website and wider reach to customers all over India. Their rates are even better than the one I visited in Bangalore(local). 

So, save your money and deal with the local forex dealers. :ranger:

Feel free to reach me if any more questions.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Yes buddy, It is true. . .
> 
> I don't know how they are able to give such high margins but they do.
> 
> ...


I think my question was unclear. Suppose I already have a ICICI AUD Card now. I want to reload it with say, around Rs.1 lakh, can I transfer that money to them & give them my visa card number for them to load it ?

I ask because ICICI told that no one else can load their AUD card except them.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I think my question was unclear. Suppose I already have a ICICI AUD Card now. I want to reload it with say, around Rs.1 lakh, can I transfer that money to them & give them my visa card number for them to load it ?
> 
> I ask because ICICI told that no one else can load their AUD card except them.



ICICI is saying that right. 

Although, you can visit a local forex dealer to ask same question. 

But, in my opinion, you can discard your existing card and get a new issued from the local dealer. Even if you don't want to discard it if it has already lot of money on it, than keep it with you and get one more from local dealer.

THere is no limitation on how many cards you can keep


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I think my question was unclear. Suppose I already have a ICICI AUD Card now. I want to reload it with say, around Rs.1 lakh, can I transfer that money to them & give them my visa card number for them to load it ?
> 
> I ask because ICICI told that no one else can load their AUD card except them.


I paid my fees with the Axis AUD Travel Card that i bought form a Forex dealer. So, if i want to load money later i can either go to the bank or the forex dealer. The only difference being forex dealer will give a better price. Just to be on a safer side you can confirm this from a Forex dealer who issues travel cards.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys!

This must have been asked before so you may direct me to the he particular post or answer once again by replying to this post.

Can I use my friends credit card to pay the fees? Or the main applicant has to be the card owner!?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This must have been asked before so you may direct me to the he particular post or answer once again by replying to this post.
> 
> Can I use my friends credit card to pay the fees? Or the main applicant has to be the card owner!?


You can use your friends card, absolutely fine 

Good luck.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This must have been asked before so you may direct me to the he particular post or answer once again by replying to this post.
> 
> Can I use my friends credit card to pay the fees? Or the main applicant has to be the card owner!?


Credit card has steep charges. I don't think you would like to go with that option.

go thru this forum and you will get good ideas.


----------



## skygold16 (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone done the VISA fees Payment using HDFC Forex Plus Card for AUD?

I am planning to do it soon. Can anyone from mumbai recommend me the dealer, who can provide me forex card for good AUD rates?

Thanks,


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

skygold16 said:


> Has anyone done the VISA fees Payment using HDFC Forex Plus Card for AUD?
> 
> I am planning to do it soon. Can anyone from mumbai recommend me the dealer, who can provide me forex card for good AUD rates?
> 
> Thanks,


Please use the 'Search this thread' option in the top right corner. You are supposed to get a *HDFC AUD Card*. Not a FOREX CARD. :yell: :yell: :yell: :yell:


----------



## ambyg (May 26, 2014)

skygold16 said:


> Has anyone done the VISA fees Payment using HDFC Forex Plus Card for AUD?
> 
> I am planning to do it soon. Can anyone from mumbai recommend me the dealer, who can provide me forex card for good AUD rates?
> 
> Thanks,


I guess HDFC does not give AUD card anymore....They just give multi currency cards these days which may not work...Go for ICICI Aud card else you may end up paying a higher forex since you would not be able to load any other forex card with your HDFC multi currency card. Be cautious.

Thanks.


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have a query regarding the surcharge of 1.08% levied by DIBP on credit/debit card. Will it be applicable on Travel cards also?

Regards,


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding the surcharge of 1.08% levied by DIBP on credit/debit card. Will it be applicable on Travel cards also?
> 
> Regards,


Yes it will be. Please load accordingly


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

how will the www.bookmyforex.com help ? What reason should be selected for INR to AUD conversion.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> how will the www.bookmyforex.com help ? What reason should be selected for INR to AUD conversion.


They wont give you a card without valid visa and tickets

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Exactly 
Then what is a work around to credit card cross currency charges and high limit requirements?

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used HDFC AUD card, it did job for me and i think if you have multi currency card, it should work fine as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

By "HDFC AUD Card" did you mean "HDFC AUD Travel Card" ? Does this work the same as the ICIC AUD Travel Card?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I think the HDFC AUD /FOREX CARD won't be issued unless you show air tickets as a supporting documents

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

skygold16 said:


> Has anyone done the VISA fees Payment using HDFC Forex Plus Card for AUD?
> 
> I am planning to do it soon. Can anyone from mumbai recommend me the dealer, who can provide me forex card for good AUD rates?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

I used the HDFC AUD card. Got it directly from the bank.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> I think the HDFC AUD /FOREX CARD won't be issued unless you show air tickets as a supporting documents
> 
> Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points
> 
> EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


Hi

I was able to procure the HDFC AUD card without air tickets or visa.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was able to procure the HDFC AUD card without air tickets or visa.
> 
> ...


What did you mention as a PURPOSE for getting the AUD card? (on form A2)
What supporting documents were asked from you ?

As far as I know there is no FEMA code for visa fees. And is not issued without air tickets as supporting documents. Please correct me if I am wrong.


http://www.hdfcbank.com/assets/pdf/Form_A2.pdf

What "Purpose code" did you select ?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> What did you mention as a PURPOSE for getting the AUD card? (on form A2)
> What supporting documents were asked from you ?
> 
> As far as I know there is no FEMA code for visa fees. And is not issued without air tickets as supporting documents. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Mate

I walked into an HDFC branch had to open a new account since I had none. Knew a person in branch so was only asked for pan card nd passport

Cheers
Dev


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> I walked into an HDFC branch had to open a new account since I had none. Knew a person in branch so was only asked for pan card nd passport
> 
> ...


Mate , 
I was asked to fill a A2 form for the Forex card and purpose code was mandatory in it

What was the purpose code selected by you?

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> Mate ,
> I was asked to fill a A2 form for the Forex card and purpose code was mandatory in it
> 
> What was the purpose code selected by you?
> ...


I dont rember of any such form. They asked me about the need for AUD. I told them that I need to make payment to an Australian vendor towards visa fee. I paid my fee with the said card on 7th June 14.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> I dont rember of any such form. They asked me about the need for AUD. I told them that I need to make payment to an Australian vendor towards visa fee. I paid my fee with the said card on 7th June 14.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Guys,
Is there any other way to purchase the AUD travel card? I checked with both ICICI and HDFC and boh are asking for visa and airtickets. Any pointers will be helpful.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

Same thing happened to me as well

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> Same thing happened to me as well
> 
> Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points
> 
> EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


Oh ok...So what did you end up doing? How did you pay the fee?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

I am still searching for answers while I wait for my visa invitation

Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points 

EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

WannaOz said:


> I am still searching for answers while I wait for my visa invitation
> 
> Jobcode – 261111 ; Subclass 190 ; IELTS – 7+ (all) ; ACS +ve ; Total Points with Vic SS - 65 points
> 
> EOI – 8-May-2014 ; Victoria SS Applied - 10-May-2014 ; Initial Ack – 14-May-2014 ; Final Ack - Pending


Hmm.. So we are in the same boat. Pls let me know if you are able to come up with a solution. Thanks?


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tell them that you have visa invitation with you and they will agree to it


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

amit27 said:


> Tell them that you have visa invitation with you and they will agree to it


I told them that but they insist on visa and air tickets!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is there any other way to purchase the AUD travel card? I checked with both ICICI and HDFC and boh are asking for visa and airtickets. Any pointers will be helpful.


Icici issued me a aud travel card single currency just on basis of visa invite. This happened 2 weeks ago.

Hdfc wont issue without visa and air tickets.

Try different icici bank ... Probably you went to a branch which is doing good business so they are not willing to compromise...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> I told them that but they insist on visa and air tickets!


Hi Nishbhar,

Ask ICICI branch guys to talk to their Manager or incharge because other branches are issuing the travel/ forex cards on the basis of visa invitation only. 

I did the same thing. went to them thrice and also took a printout of blog page where people posted that ICICI bank issued him on the basis of visa invitatiin.

So they agreed but in the meantime i had also discussed with an Australian friend so finally paid through him as that is the most economical option per my analysis.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> Ask ICICI branch guys to talk to their Manager or incharge because other branches are issuing the travel/ forex cards on the basis of visa invitation only.
> 
> ...


If any of your friend has air ticket/visa.... Try bookmyforex.com... Super cheap of all i tried

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

guys. any suggestion on which bank is india gives the best quotes for AUD.
I checked with ICICI (57.xx) and AXIS ( 58.xx).this was on friday...
any suggestions on any other banks?


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

*Payment for assessment need help with method*

sry wrong post. delete plz.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

Any applicants in Bangalore who are able to source the aud card without visa/air tickets pls let us know the bank branch name and details so that we can approach the same branch. Thanks!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Any applicants in Bangalore who are able to source the aud card without visa/air tickets pls let us know the bank branch name and details so that we can approach the same branch. Thanks!


Check my post little above this ...

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys.. before you approach banks, I heard that it is possible to get the same AUD cards via Forex agents in your city. Give it a try as they have a couple of advantages:

* Good forex rate which the bank cannot give
* Easy documentation

Google for Forex agents in your city or use justdial.com.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would strongly suggest ICICI AUD Travel Card.Also don't forget to haggle for a better rate.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> I would strongly suggest ICICI AUD Travel Card.Also don't forget to haggle for a better rate.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


How did you manage to get it without visa copy and air tickets? did they (ICICI) not ask you for if you used the AUD travel card?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> How did you manage to get it without visa copy and air tickets? did they (ICICI) not ask you for if you used the AUD travel card?


Was not asked to produce any Docs.Have had an account with them for over 10 years.😃

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Was not asked to produce any Docs.Have had an account with them for over 10 years.😃
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


Oh man you're real lucky. No one here in Bangalore is ready to give the AUD card without the so called "mandatory" docs i.e. visa and air tickets. I've checked with forex agents , banks etc. Now wondering who else to contact...


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> Oh man you're real lucky. No one here in Bangalore is ready to give the AUD card without the so called "mandatory" docs i.e. visa and air tickets. I've checked with forex agents , banks etc. Now wondering who else to contact...


Try this Site. https://www.bookmyforex.com/

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nishbhar said:


> Oh man you're real lucky. No one here in Bangalore is ready to give the AUD card without the so called "mandatory" docs i.e. visa and air tickets. I've checked with forex agents , banks etc. Now wondering who else to contact...


Nishbhar,

I dont know why you are saying like this. I argued with the lady, and finally after 2 unsuccessful attempts, she caled her manager and then agreed to give me the card on the basis of visa invitation only.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Nishbhar,
> 
> I dont know why you are saying like this. I argued with the lady, and finally after 2 unsuccessful attempts, she caled her manager and then agreed to give me the card on the basis of visa invitation only.


Well.. You still had to argue , right? I'm just stating facts. Its a regulation which these banks have about providing visa and air tickets and its difficult to get around it at least in Bangalore.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

So the options available are 
1. Icici traveller /forex card
2. Bookmyforex

Please let me know if this right..or if we have another possible option


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

For bookmyforex you need visa copy so not applicable. Hence you have to go with icici cards.


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to suggest there are some credit cards on which conversion charges are 2% only. Try those cards.
I had paid my visa fees on 4th july, on that day HDFC was issuing Forex card at 57.20 and ICICI at 57 but i paid through my HDFC credit card and it was at 56.99 including markup and service tax.Moreover I had made a FD of that amount for 45 days and earned additional intrest of 3000 and Points worth Rs 2000. I would suggest to check it.

Regards
Vivek


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> So the options available are
> 1. Icici traveller /forex card
> 2. Bookmyforex
> 
> Please let me know if this right..or if we have another possible option


The best possible option is to find a friend with australian debit/ credit card. If not available, you can also try 
1. HDFC aud card
2. SBI aud card.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> I would like to suggest there are some credit cards on which conversion charges are 2% only. Try those cards.
> I had paid my visa fees on 4th july, on that day HDFC was issuing Forex card at 57.20 and ICICI at 57 but i paid through my HDFC credit card and it was at 56.99 including markup and service tax.Moreover I had made a FD of that amount for 45 days and earned additional intrest of 3000 and Points worth Rs 2000. I would suggest to check it.
> 
> Regards
> Vivek


Vivek,

the surcharge is somewhere around 3.5% right. so adding may result in 5 - 5.5% so forn amount of 4L. the additional amount will be 20k. I think we should find more cheaper options.


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

ashish1137 said:


> Vivek,
> 
> the surcharge is somewhere around 3.5% right. so adding may result in 5 - 5.5% so forn amount of 4L. the additional amount will be 20k. I think we should find more cheaper options.


Hi Ashish,

I will try to explain you. I had paid fees of 5280 AUD and surcharge of 1.08 % applicable on every debit/credit/Forex Cards comes to 57.02. total is 5337.02.

Transaction value in AUD	5337.02
AUD converted into USD	4989.94 
Rate 0.9349675 
USD Converted into INR 297528.91 
USD to INR rate 59.625749 

Conversion charges 2 % on Regalia Card

Total comes to around 3,04,150 including every charge @ 56.99. On that very day ICICI and HDFC were issuing forex cards at 57.2/57. If i will calculate with my FD intrest of rs 3000 and Points worth rs 2000 then amount will be 3,04150 - 5000 = Rs 299150 @56.05.

Hope this calculation will help you to understand.

Regards


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Checked for aud travel card with icici. I'm guessing the one everyone's going for is for the purpose of leisure, right? Now they said this is like a debit card where money is topped up from bank account & can be used online to make payments.

My question is if the DIBP site accepts debit cards, can I not just use my international debit card for this purpose? Is it only for cost reasons that everyone isn't using theirs?


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> Checked for aud travel card with icici. I'm guessing the one everyone's going for is for the purpose of leisure, right? Now they said this is like a debit card where money is topped up from bank account & can be used online to make payments.
> 
> My question is if the DIBP site accepts debit cards, can I not just use my international debit card for this purpose? Is it only for cost reasons that everyone isn't using theirs?


All debit cards have a daily limit even for online transactions. If your limit covers the fee, you can very well use it. 
We tried to increase the credit limit in credit card and the bank people wouldn't allow it. We did not have enough limit in our debit cards. Then we tried to get travel cards. None of the banks we approached were ready to give travel card without seeing the visa first. Finally we borrowed a US credit card from one of our friends and used it.
There is one other option of you're in India. If you open an FD account in icici you'll get a credit card with 85% of the amount deposited. You can pay using it and close the fd soon after paying your cc bill. But try this as a last option because you need a lot of amount in hand to do this and also there are multiple fee involved.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've read on some posts that the site only accepts cc & not debit cards. Also, some have claimed that the aud travel card also doesn't work! Confused what to do. My cc limit doesn't cover the fee 



Saradha_J said:


> All debit cards have a daily limit even for online transactions. If your limit covers the fee, you can very well use it.
> We tried to increase the credit limit in credit card and the bank people wouldn't allow it. We did not have enough limit in our debit cards. Then we tried to get travel cards. None of the banks we approached were ready to give travel card without seeing the visa first. Finally we borrowed a US credit card from one of our friends and used it.
> There is one other option of you're in India. If you open an FD account in icici you'll get a credit card with 85% of the amount deposited. You can pay using it and close the fd soon after paying your cc bill. But try this as a last option because you need a lot of amount in hand to do this and also there are multiple fee involved.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy11 said:


> I've read on some posts that the site only accepts cc & not debit cards. Also, some have claimed that the aud travel card also doesn't work! Confused what to do. My cc limit doesn't cover the fee



I was in same boat as you. What I did is approached Centrum forex. They offered me 57.00 INR rate for 1 AUD. I took a centrum AUD travel card which is issued by Axis bank and loaded it with 6230 AUD. Before paying I got assurance from Axis bank and Centrum that it will work for online transactions as well and daily limit is 11000 AUD.

Now the rollercoster ride starts. The Centrum and Axis bank co-branded card did not work on the site. I got transaction declined error. I has to make some panic calls to centrum and Axis bank. The centrum guys escalated to Axis bank and at the end they had to replace the Centrum card with just Axis bank AUD Travel card. Once the new card was issued they transferred AUD from previous account to new account.

Once I had Axis bank AUD card, it worked for visa payment. I can confirm that Axis bank AUD travel card just works fine.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey thanks tejas! So your axis card is a normal visa/MasterCard debit card?



Tejas_LCA said:


> I was in same boat as you. What I did is approached Centrum forex. They offered me 57.00 INR rate for 1 AUD. I took a centrum AUD travel card which is issued by Axis bank and loaded it with 6230 AUD. Before paying I got assurance from Axis bank and Centrum that it will work for online transactions as well and daily limit is 11000 AUD.
> 
> Now the rollercoster ride starts. The Centrum and Axis bank co-branded card did not work on the site. I got transaction declined error. I has to make some panic calls to centrum and Axis bank. The centrum guys escalated to Axis bank and at the end they had to replace the Centrum card with just Axis bank AUD Travel card. Once the new card was issued they transferred AUD from previous account to new account.
> 
> Once I had Axis bank AUD card, it worked for visa payment. I can confirm that Axis bank AUD travel card just works fine.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tejas_LCA said:


> I was in same boat as you. What I did is approached Centrum forex. They offered me 57.00 INR rate for 1 AUD. I took a centrum AUD travel card which is issued by Axis bank and loaded it with 6230 AUD. Before paying I got assurance from Axis bank and Centrum that it will work for online transactions as well and daily limit is 11000 AUD.
> 
> Now the rollercoster ride starts. The Centrum and Axis bank co-branded card did not work on the site. I got transaction declined error. I has to make some panic calls to centrum and Axis bank. The centrum guys escalated to Axis bank and at the end they had to replace the Centrum card with just Axis bank AUD Travel card. Once the new card was issued they transferred AUD from previous account to new account.
> 
> Once I had Axis bank AUD card, it worked for visa payment. I can confirm that Axis bank AUD travel card just works fine.


I completely agree with you, Centrum Forex Travel Card which is Visa is ONLY for POS and ATM withdrawal, I just have loaded money for the travel. It CAN NOT be used for Internet transactions unlike other travel cards such as ICICI etc.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi, could you please specify the branch from where you got the card? The branch I went to is refusing to give me card unless I show them visa & air tickets 



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi dhawal,
> 
> please read my other post below that as well where i mentioned that i paid visa fees through icici bank's travel card.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

has anyone used the insta card, which is issued by banks in lieu of the FD? does the card work and is it a good/safe way? the person at the icici call center told me that is a better option compared to increasing limit on cc or frontloading a cc. seniors please help


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

Addy11 said:


> has anyone used the insta card, which is issued by banks in lieu of the FD? does the card work and is it a good/safe way? the person at the icici call center told me that is a better option compared to increasing limit on cc or frontloading a cc. seniors please help



if you have cash to make FD, go and buy AUD travel card from Axis bank. It worked for me.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Banks in Mumbai ask for air tickets & visa to give an aud card. This is plan b!



Tejas_LCA said:


> if you have cash to make FD, go and buy AUD travel card from Axis bank. It worked for me.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Addy11 said:


> Banks in Mumbai ask for air tickets & visa to give an aud card. This is plan b!


try approaching ICICI bank... and meet manager directly...

I got it from icici bank in June just provided the invite letter... no air tickets/visa...

some branch may deny though but give example of so many previous people within this thread


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

question regarding fee

i have to pay from my account or use my family member account also?

Regards


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

bob_1982 said:


> question regarding fee
> 
> i have to pay from my account or use my family member account also?
> 
> Regards



It does not matter from whose account fees is paid. You can use any account.


----------



## IndAussie (Jul 16, 2014)

I did not know about the travel card option so I had asked ICICI what options I have. They did not advise me about the travel card. I asked them to increase my credit limit for the debit card. It was done, but it did not work. I spent the whole day on the phone with the bank trying to complete the transaction, but failed. I was so angry that I terminated my relationship with the bank of 9 years.

I then contacted HDFC and told them the situation. They agreed to increase the credit limit against an advance payment of the entire amount. They activated it on my account and I set the credit limit myself. I was then able to make the payment on the following day. Later I changed the credit limit back to the original.

Hope my experience helps someone.


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wanted to know if using an AUD card is a legal and proper way to do it? If so, why are some branches saying no?

Also, the single currency AUD card that was shown to me by the bank had the word Corporate on it. Is it the right one?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

They don't give it because of their profit motives & also expecting illegal usage. The travel card is primarily given to people who travel out of country. So, they need proof from you that you would be traveling and making use of the card for what it is primarily designed for.

All of us who got it have heard NOs from the bank at the first attempt. It depends on how you are dealing with them. If you are polite and request them you could get it. You CANNOT demand them as you don't meet the requisites of the card in the first place. I gave them a copy of my existing US visa and requested they offer an AUD card instead of a USD card, and they were totally fine with it. If you are in Hyderabad, let me know. I can help you.


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

sudarshan1987 said:


> I used Axis Bank AUD travel card and loaded it with 3600 AUD. I still have around 50 AUD balance after making payment


Hi Sudarshan,
How could you get the AUD travel card from Axis Bank, Chennai. I have been trying but they denied issuing the card without confirmed air ticket and visa. Your information will be so much useful for me please.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

anyone from bangalore ? please suggest how you got the card? which branch/bank?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

or any contacts for the same woud be much appreciated.please help
tried with 4 banks, everyone was asking for a travel document


----------



## IndAussie (Jul 16, 2014)

*In Bangalore*



kingcantona7 said:


> or any contacts for the same woud be much appreciated.please help
> tried with 4 banks, everyone was asking for a travel document


Hi Kingcantona7,

I was able to do this through HDFC Bank. You will have to get in touch with someone who handles Corporate accounts for HDFC eg. MNCs who pay employee salaries through HDFC accounts. You can assure him to pay at least 70% of the amount upfront onto the card and then you can increase the international usage limit online yourselves and make the payment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Folks who have got AUD card issued by ICICI Bank Bangalore, can you please post the branch addresses from which you got the card ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bins2013 (Mar 21, 2014)

Credit card is the easiest way if you can get enough credit limit. The bank will be happy to increase the credit limit, if you have good payment history. 

In my case, I requested the bank to increase my credit limit. Within few days, I got a higher credit limit, with which I paid the visa fee.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Folks who have got AUD card issued by ICICI Bank Bangalore, can you please post the branch addresses from which you got the card ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I got it from HSR Layout branch on 27th main road.

Guy name Kishore is helpful.

Just need Visa invitation letter and money


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

bins2013 said:


> Credit card is the easiest way if you can get enough credit limit. The bank will be happy to increase the credit limit, if you have good payment history.
> 
> In my case, I requested the bank to increase my credit limit. Within few days, I got a higher credit limit, with which I paid the visa fee.


Hi Bins,

How were you charged on the credit card , means at what rate they gave you the conversion? What was the extra charges taken from you?

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

jaya73 said:


> Hi Sudarshan,
> How could you get the AUD travel card from Axis Bank, Chennai. I have been trying but they denied issuing the card without confirmed air ticket and visa. Your information will be so much useful for me please.


Hi
You can approach ICICI Bank for AUD card. They issue the card in 10 min. Mak ensure you go to a branch with forex division.,If you are in south chennai-approach besant nagar branch. They are very helpful


----------



## jaya73 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> You can approach ICICI Bank for AUD card. They issue the card in 10 min. Mak ensure you go to a branch with forex division.,If you are in south chennai-approach besant nagar branch. They are very helpful


Hi,
Thanks for your response. Do we need to have an account with ICICI for AUD card?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

jaya73 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your response. Do we need to have an account with ICICI for AUD card?


having an account helps, I had when I got AUD travel card issued from ICICI. But I don't think its mandatory

Best,
Ritz


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi In ICICI AUD card form, these options exist.. Which one did you guys select as purpose for AUD card

S0306 Other travel (including holiday trips and payments for settling international credit cards transactions).

S0305 Travel for education (including fees, hostel expenses.

S0301 Business travel.



Also, for folks with ICICI account would they ask for cheque leaf ?
Any other documents we need to carry along with us for tha card ? 

I am planning to go tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks

Regards,
Nagababu K


----------



## amit27 (Mar 24, 2013)

You need to carry only your passport and visa invitation copy if you have icici account.. need not carry cheque leaf. M not sure what document is required if you do not have icici account


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> They don't give it because of their profit motives & also expecting illegal usage. The travel card is primarily given to people who travel out of country. So, they need proof from you that you would be traveling and making use of the card for what it is primarily designed for.
> 
> All of us who got it have heard NOs from the bank at the first attempt. It depends on how you are dealing with them. If you are polite and request them you could get it. You CANNOT demand them as you don't meet the requisites of the card in the first place. I gave them a copy of my existing US visa and requested they offer an AUD card instead of a USD card, and they were totally fine with it. If you are in Hyderabad, let me know. I can help you.


Hi,

I am in hyderabad and got invite to SA. Currently looking to get the card for making Visa payment. Can you help me with the contact? My id is manu0417[at]gmail.com


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Better compare rates if hdfc and icici
I felt hdfc offers cheaper conversion


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

prodigy+ said:


> Better compare rates if hdfc and icici
> I felt hdfc offers cheaper conversion


Sorry to say but beggars cant be chosers.  People are hardly getting cards and you are asking to compare.


----------



## rashe_12 (Sep 3, 2013)

ashish1137 said:


> Sorry to say but beggars cant be chosers.  People are hardly getting cards and you are asking to compare.


Disagree with you. You should shop around and even bargain on the exchange rates. 

Compare Hdfc - Icici - Citibank and take which ever gives you competitive exchange rates.


----------



## sushagg (Aug 4, 2014)

*Travel card in Bangalore*

Hi,

If anybody is living in Bangalore and looking for a travel card to pay visa fees, below are few banks which are providing it.

1. *ICICI Bank Fraser Town Branch *- Just asked for passport copy, not even invitation copy. Gave discount on exchange rate as well because amount being loaded was big. If you manage to go before 12, then you can get the card activated in 2-3 hours and same day you can pay the fees. Just for information, meet Abhishek. He sits at counter 7 and is really helpful.

2. *ICICI Bank, Hulimavu Branch (Bannerghatta Road)* - Will ask for passport copy +original passport + Invitation copy. No discount was offered but you can get the card activated on same day.

3. *HDFC Bank, Marathalli (Next to Marathalli PSK Sai Arcade)* - Will ask for passport copy +original passport + Invitation copy. No discount was offered. In addition, the person was saying that it will take atleast 2 working days for the card to get activated.

P.S - I had accounts in both these banks. Not sure what would be the procedure if you don't have account with them.

Hope this helps somebody 

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

manu0417 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in hyderabad and got invite to SA. Currently looking to get the card for making Visa payment. Can you help me with the contact? My id is manu0417[at]gmail.com


Check your email please.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

rashe_12 said:


> Disagree with you. You should shop around and even bargain on the exchange rates.
> 
> Compare Hdfc - Icici - Citibank and take which ever gives you competitive exchange rates.


Hey Rashe,

Everyone compares. even I did so let me tell you. Liase with an Australian relative/ friend/ foe to get real benefitial deal. 

I did that. Even if I pay fee for my Mom, which CO is still to give a NOD, I have already agreed on a mutual deal with two friends. That is just 1% extra unlike Indian cards where you end up paying 6 - 7% extra for both conversion and surcharge.

But you can compare only if you get an option and the way I see posts, I see people struggling just to get a travel card. You can check my post on page 28/ 29 (cant recall easily) where I have given all analysis on each type of card. 

 Cheers


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

sushagg said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anybody is living in Bangalore and looking for a travel card to pay visa fees, below are few banks which are providing it.
> 
> ...



what was the reason code filled on Form A2?


----------



## jumpingkangaroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Paid my visa fees today using the ICICI travel forex AUD card.

For peeps from mumbai suburbs, can visit the ICICI powai branch. All you need is a passport copy. loading the card will be easy if you are an existing ICICI customer.

Total payment was 6226.53 for me, my wife and a minor.

Hope this helps


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

^^: How much did the entire transaction come to in INR ?


----------



## jumpingkangaroo (Jul 31, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> ^^: How much did the entire transaction come to in INR ?


Had loaded the card with 6300 AUD at an exchange of 57.3


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all,

This forum has helped me a lot. Paid visa fee for 2 ppl through ICICI travel card and saved 6-7% transaction fee . One reminder, dont forget to add 1.08% surcharge to your visa fee in your travel card. Also enable ECOM (online transaction) on ICICI travel card before transaction. Took the travel card from HSR, Bangalore branch. They need passport and invitation letter. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Which Travel card is best among HDFC Forex and ICICI?

I have used HDFC Forex card (issued by my company through Centrum) when I was in Canada recently. You need to activate for E-Commerce transaction for 24 hrs and sometime, it wont go through.

Kindly advice... I'm planning to go to the banks on Monday (08-Sep-14).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

zappy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot. Paid visa fee for 2 ppl through ICICI travel card and saved 6-7% transaction fee . One reminder, dont forget to add 1.08% surcharge to your visa fee in your travel card. Also enable ECOM (online transaction) on ICICI travel card before transaction. Took the travel card from HSR, Bangalore branch. They need passport and invitation letter. Thanks for all your support.


So basically, if you are just paying the fees for just yourself then you should get the card loaded for the standard 3520$ + 1.08% (38$) = 3560$ (Rounded off)

Is that correct? Also, if you go with ICICI travel card do u just pay that days dollar rate and nothing more than that right.

So, 3560*57.5 = 204700 INR + the card fee which I guess is 150 INR correct??


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

hgan_16 said:


> So basically, if you are just paying the fees for just yourself then you should get the card loaded for the standard 3520$ + 1.08% (38$) = 3560$ (Rounded off)
> 
> Is that correct? Also, if you go with ICICI travel card do u just pay that days dollar rate and nothing more than that right.
> 
> So, 3560*57.5 = 204700 INR + the card fee which I guess is 150 INR correct??


I got aud card from ICICI 
JUST to be on safer side got it loaded for $5500 @ 58.05 INR per AUD

myself plus 1 dependant

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## IndAussie (Jul 16, 2014)

I did not get any forex card. I just asked the bank (HDFC) to increase my credit limit temporarily after making an advance payment of 3 lacs. Then increased the international usage limit online myself and made the payment.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

hgan_16 said:


> So basically, if you are just paying the fees for just yourself then you should get the card loaded for the standard 3520$ + 1.08% (38$) = 3560$ (Rounded off)
> 
> Is that correct? Also, if you go with ICICI travel card do u just pay that days dollar rate and nothing more than that right.
> 
> So, 3560*57.5 = 204700 INR + the card fee which I guess is 150 INR correct??


Yes.... You can save further 1 Rs. per dollar by asking a friend in Australia to pay and paying him in equivalent INR.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

husain081 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Which Travel card is best among HDFC Forex and ICICI?
> 
> ...



Guys, Please advice... I need to go to bank today....


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Guys, Please advice... I need to go to bank today....


HDFC creates lots of hassles while issuing a Multi currency card... Most branches dont carry just AUD card ( single currency)

Better go to ICICI bank... If you have account with them things will be smoother with minimum documentation ( passport, PAN card and Invitation letter)
If you dont have account with ICICI , they'll open and activate a savings account first which will take 2 hrs max.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

WannaOz said:


> HDFC creates lots of hassles while issuing a Multi currency card... Most branches dont carry just AUD card ( single currency)
> 
> Better go to ICICI bank... If you have account with them things will be smoother with minimum documentation ( passport, PAN card and Invitation letter)
> If you dont have account with ICICI , they'll open and activate a savings account first which will take 2 hrs max.



Thanks buddy... I have ICICI bank salary account. I'll go to ICICI bank and opt for travel card.


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Wouldnt it be easier to top up your credit card balance with cash deposit or transfer from your account and then pay by Credit Card.
Say you have a credit allowed of 500 
Top it up with cash deposit of account transfer + 15000
Credit allowed now : 500 + 15000 = 20000
Pay visa fee lets say 18000
Credit card allowance left : 20,000 - 18000 = 2000
I spoke with my bank and they have no objection to this.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Quick question to seniors. Can I pay the fees using a friend's Australian CommonWealth Bank Debit MaterCard? He's currently in India.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Quick question to seniors. Can I pay the fees using a friend's Australian CommonWealth Bank Debit MaterCard? He's currently in India.


no restriction on who the cardholder is ...... so the answer is yes


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> no restriction on who the cardholder is ...... so the answer is yes


Thanks , also hoping site will accept a debit card as opposed to a credit card. Am I right in assuming this?


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Thanks , also hoping site will accept a debit card as opposed to a credit card. Am I right in assuming this?


Debit cards are not accepted 
Period.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Thanks , also hoping site will accept a debit card as opposed to a credit card. Am I right in assuming this?


such restriction would be in place by the issuing bank not DIBP website. If your bank accepts Internet Transactions on a debit card, it will go through


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Thanks , also hoping site will accept a debit card as opposed to a credit card. Am I right in assuming this?


The problem might be from your bank, as on debit cards such huge transactions are not allowed at a one go

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

padmakarrao said:


> The problem might be from your bank, as on debit cards such huge transactions are not allowed at a one go Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks you are right about the limit.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Got a quote from centrium guy for rs. 56.80 /AUD. He will give me axis bank prepaid Visa card. Anyone else tried same? 
My total fees including spouse and child is aud 6160 with surcharge it will be around 6230. Should I recharge for same amount or keep a buffer?


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Got a quote from centrium guy for rs. 56.80 /AUD. He will give me axis bank prepaid Visa card. Anyone else tried same?
> My total fees including spouse and child is aud 6160 with surcharge it will be around 6230. Should I recharge for same amount or keep a buffer?


Always keep a buffer, you never know, if some extra amount needed, you will not be able to complete the transaction. You can check with the banker, i am sure they will redeem back the remaining amount.

Not heard from many about Axis bank usage, most people seem to be using ICICI. Check from your agent, if they have seen someone else using this card for Aus visa payment.


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Using travel card*

hi,
Can we use State bank travel card for dibp payment.I have to make 3520 dollars.If i deposit 3600 is it enough

Regards
M


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

M2014 said:


> hi,
> Can we use State bank travel card for dibp payment.I have to make 3520 dollars.If i deposit 3600 is it enough
> 
> Regards
> M


Can you be sure that, SBI travel card can be used for online transaction? Because, when I've checked with SBI bank, Bangalore they said it can't be used for online transaction.

Then, I went to ICICI Bank in HSR Layout, Bangalore to get AUD travel card and it has been activated within 4-6hrs...


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Please refer*

Please refer

https://www.sbi.co.in/portal/web/customer-care/faq-state-bank-vishwa-yatra


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

Q.13. Can I use the Card for on-line transactions?
Answer- yes, you can use this Card for on-line transactions (e-Commerce).


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

M2014 said:


> Q.13. Can I use the Card for on-line transactions?
> Answer- yes, you can use this Card for on-line transactions (e-Commerce).


Then, please go ahead... If you go - through few pages down, somebody mentioned that 1.08% service/transaction fee (cant remember the right fee). So, little more than 1.08% is good to have.


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

What would be the best browser advised by dibp for the payment..Is it Mozilla or IE


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

M2014 said:


> What would be the best browser advised by dibp for the payment..Is it Mozilla or IE


Use IE, it keeps all the tabs open and active. Chrome also works well.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...



Hi Manoj,

Thanks a lot for sharing the details.

I have one query , if I am paying 3Lac as visa free using ICICI travel card, how much amount will be deducted in total. Is there any sur charge or extra conversion rate , if so could you please give an idea about the extra amount..

also for loading the travel card, is there any conversion rate and charges applicable.

Thank you in advance.
Remya


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

The best option is to deposit the required money in your savings account

Apply for the travel card and the forex team will tell you the current Australian dollar rate.

Give them a cheque for debiting the money from you account. i.e the amount you require multiplied by the dollar rate.

Ensure you check with them that the card has e-commerce enabled

Also make sure you have extra dollars for service tax

Banks offering Travel cards

HDFC
ICICI
SBI
AXIS


No Conversion charges as you are depositing in dollars

Banks usually charge for the card and service tax sums up to 400rs -500 rs


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I got my credit card limit temporarily enhanced with ICICI giving the reason. They gave it without docs, bt may ask for income docs from some ppl.

Btw, my agent says the application is lodged, but my card may get charged in a day or two, after which the acknowledgement comes!

I thought the card gets charged instantly! How long does it normally take for the card to get charged?


----------



## M2014 (Aug 19, 2014)

Please login in to credit card account and check..

Usually it gets billed immediately

But the conversion charges takes approximately 2-3 days to should up

This is how it happened when i made the Sponsorship application fees


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

M2014 said:


> The best option is to deposit the required money in your savings account
> 
> Apply for the travel card and the forex team will tell you the current Australian dollar rate.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the details
I will try to get it form ICICI since I already have an account there.

Thank you..


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> I got my credit card limit temporarily enhanced with ICICI giving the reason. They gave it without docs, bt may ask for income docs from some ppl. Btw, my agent says the application is lodged, but my card may get charged in a day or two, after which the acknowledgement comes! I thought the card gets charged instantly! How long does it normally take for the card to get charged?


Is it an INR credit card? If that is the case there will be extra conversion charges.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Hi 

I visited the icici bank branch where my account is.. requested my preferred banking RM for the travel card issuance.. filled up a basic travel quota declaration form..requested for loading my card with AUD 6226.53 which was required for visa fees... the card was issued in next 15 minutes.. the amount was loaded on my travel card in another 1 hours time post they got the approval from their senior for the forex rate which i negotiated being a preferred banking customer.. INR equivalent was then debited in my savings account and equivalent AUD were credited in my travel card.. got instant message on my mobile number.. immediately after that got mesasge that account has been activated and then i logged on to check the card balance.. it was ready to be used... fee was paid in next 15 minutes...

total time taken 2 hours.

Before that i wasted 5 hours previous day with icici customer care on why transaction not going through my debit card and why they cant instantly increase my credit limit and why they cant allow me to prepay my credit card expenses before using.. all of that failed and they simply had no answer.. then of course expat forums rescused :fingerscrossed:

thanks
Gups



remya2013 said:


> Hi Manoj,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the details.
> 
> ...


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi
> 
> I visited the icici bank branch where my account is.. requested my preferred banking RM for the travel card issuance.. filled up a basic travel quota declaration form..requested for loading my card with AUD 6226.53 which was required for visa fees... the card was issued in next 15 minutes.. the amount was loaded on my travel card in another 1 hours time post they got the approval from their senior for the forex rate which i negotiated being a preferred banking customer.. INR equivalent was then debited in my savings account and equivalent AUD were credited in my travel card.. got instant message on my mobile number.. immediately after that got mesasge that account has been activated and then i logged on to check the card balance.. it was ready to be used... fee was paid in next 15 minutes...
> 
> ...


I did the same... took me less half an hour


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi
> 
> I visited the icici bank branch where my account is.. requested my preferred banking RM for the travel card issuance.. filled up a basic travel quota declaration form..requested for loading my card with AUD 6226.53 which was required for visa fees... the card was issued in next 15 minutes.. the amount was loaded on my travel card in another 1 hours time post they got the approval from their senior for the forex rate which i negotiated being a preferred banking customer.. INR equivalent was then debited in my savings account and equivalent AUD were credited in my travel card.. got instant message on my mobile number.. immediately after that got mesasge that account has been activated and then i logged on to check the card balance.. it was ready to be used... fee was paid in next 15 minutes...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the details.

I also got it from ICICI today.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> 
> I also got it from ICICI today.


I am also in process of getting ICICI travel card, I have a question though, are there any other charges levied during the transcation ? Can someone please clarify ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

jhp said:


> I am also in process of getting ICICI travel card, I have a question though, are there any other charges levied during the transcation ? Can someone please clarify ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Don't load the exact amount. Load around 50-100$ extra

anyways you would need the card later when you will got to autralia


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> Don't load the exact amount. Load around 50-100$ extra
> 
> anyways you would need the card later when you will got to autralia


Thanks Ankur


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

I used axis bank travel currency aud visa card , and I am getting denied error message while paying the fees. Bank people are saying card is fine and active. Any one else has seen such errors?


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys,

Has anyone recently paid the fees using HDFC Multi Currency Card without any issues? 

I got the card today and loaded it with 3600 AUD. Was wondering if its going to work or not?

Do I need to get the HDFC AUD Card? If yes, then can I get the existing Multi Currency Card converted to the HDFC AUD Card without loosing any money?

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

hgan_16 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone recently paid the fees using HDFC Multi Currency Card without any issues?
> 
> ...


The Multi currency card wont work. You have to use the AUD card. They issue a separate AUD card so I don't think you can get the MC card converted.


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nishbhar said:


> The Multi currency card wont work. You have to use the AUD card. They issue a separate AUD card so I don't think you can get the MC card converted.



Guys, the HDFC Multi Currency Card worked for me just fine. It was a seamless process for me, where I got the card in mere 30 minutes. The card got activated in 3 hours and I registered it for netbanking and this morning my agent lodged the visa and I was scared that the card won't work as per the comments in this thread, but to my surprise I got the Deduction message and Confirmation call from HDFC and the payment went through. 

Finally, the visa is lodged.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Kindly confirm will I am able to make visa fee through HDFC ForexPlus card.

Or give me the exact name of the travel card from HDFC.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Kindly confirm will I am able to make visa fee through HDFC ForexPlus card.
> 
> ...


Top left hand side Forex Plus would be written and just beneath the card number towards the right AUD Card would be written. The card I used had these things written on it.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Top left hand side Forex Plus would be written and just beneath the card number towards the right AUD Card would be written. The card I used had these things written on it.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks Dev


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys,,,

anybody from delhi who got Travel card from ICICI? Do they need visa or travel ticket? Its mentioned on their website.

I tried Thomas Cook and as per them their travel card cannot be used for online transaction.

BR//
Amar


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

sevnik0202 said:


> Top left hand side Forex Plus would be written and just beneath the card number towards the right AUD Card would be written. The card I used had these things written on it.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


if "AUD" is mentioned on the card then its not a Multicurrency Card. Its Single AUD currency Card.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amar_gahir said:


> if "AUD" is mentioned on the card then its not a Multicurrency Card. Its Single AUD currency Card.


Absolutely we need AUD to make the payment. There are people on this forum who faced issues making payment with multi currency cards.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Also ensure your card is allowed for Online Payment as against Online Purchase. I had unknowingly taken Axis Bank AUD travel card which did not work in the site, because it did not allow online payment.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi seniors
1. Can i pay the visa fees from my australian friend's ctrdit card.
2. I have 2 dependents with me so approx. Fees is 6000+ but my friend's credit card limit is 5000 aud dollars. So can i use multiple credit cards. Like for main applicnt i will pay fees from one credit card andd for two dependents i will pay fees from other bank credit card. Pls relpy guys


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

gig said:


> Hi seniors
> 1. Can i pay the visa fees from my australian friend's ctrdit card.
> 2. I have 2 dependents with me so approx. Fees is 6000+ but my friend's credit card limit is 5000 aud dollars. So can i use multiple credit cards. Like for main applicnt i will pay fees from one credit card andd for two dependents i will pay fees from other bank credit card. Pls relpy guys


1. Yes.
2. Not sure


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

gig said:


> Hi seniors
> 1. Can i pay the visa fees from my australian friend's ctrdit card.
> 2. I have 2 dependents with me so approx. Fees is 6000+ but my friend's credit card limit is 5000 aud dollars. So can i use multiple credit cards. Like for main applicnt i will pay fees from one credit card and two dependents i will pay fees from other bank credit card. Pls relpy


1. Yes.
2. Not sure


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

gig said:


> Hi seniors
> 1. Can i pay the visa fees from my australian friend's ctrdit card.
> 2. I have 2 dependents with me so approx. Fees is 6000+ but my friend's credit card limit is 5000 aud dollars. So can i use multiple credit cards. Like for main applicnt i will pay fees from one credit card andd for two dependents i will pay fees from other bank credit card. Pls relpy guys


1.Yes
2.No


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

OkK thanks guys
So can i pay from australian friends debit card.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gig said:


> Hi seniors
> 1. Can i pay the visa fees from my australian friend's ctrdit card.
> 2. I have 2 dependents with me so approx. Fees is 6000+ but my friend's credit card limit is 5000 aud dollars. So can i use multiple credit cards. Like for main applicnt i will pay fees from one credit card andd for two dependents i will pay fees from other bank credit card. Pls relpy guys


1- Yes (I did that for a friend already)

2- No


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Can i pay fees from australian friend's debit card


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

gig said:


> Can i pay fees from australian friend's debit card


if the website accepts Debit Cards, then the answer is yes


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gig said:


> Can i pay fees from australian friend's debit card


Only if it is a Visa or Mastercard branded debit card.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Only if it is a Visa or Mastercard branded debit card.


and if the bank allows internet transactions on them. Some banks block the debit cards online for your security (technically, a credit card is the bank's money that you spend and pay back later, but a debit card is a direct access to your own money)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> and if the bank allows internet transactions on them. Some banks block the debit cards online for your security (technically, a credit card is the bank's money that you spend and pay back later, but a debit card is a direct access to your own money)


 This might be true with banks overseas but have never seen this with Australian bank issued debit cards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> This might be true with banks overseas but have never seen this with Australian bank issued debit cards


To be honest I would not be happy if my debit card is compromised. A friend of mine in Canada got her card compromised once, and discovered in a really bad way that banks do not give you much protection for debit card fraud as much as they do for credit card fraud. 

Or, keep your money in an account inaccessible by card, and keep some cash in the account linked to the card.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> To be honest I would not be happy if my debit card is compromised. A friend of mine in Canada got her card compromised once, and discovered in a really bad way that banks do not give you much protection for debit card fraud as much as they do for credit card fraud.
> 
> Or, keep your money in an account inaccessible by card, and keep some cash in the account linked to the card.


Not sure what your friend went through (maybe it's a Canadian thing) but a similar thing happened to me and I was able to get my funds back through the bank. This happened in the US. I had purchased something online with my VISA debit card on a somewhat dodgy website (in hindsight). I guess they sold my card number to someone because several charges were racked up in various overseas countries. I didn't actually know at the time, the bank actually called to confirm the charges since they were suspicious. They reversed the charges and I was issued a new card soon after.

In any case, you're right, it's generally safer to use a credit card for online purchases and these days, I only use my debit card for withdrawing money from an ATM. I purchase everything on credit cards now.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Does ICICI multi currency platinum card work for paying visa fees?
I found two cases of these card usage in this thread. One successful and one unsuccessful. Pls shed some light on this.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just now I paid through ICICI travel card , its single currency card - AUD Card.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Does ICICI multi currency platinum card work for paying visa fees? I found two cases of these card usage in this thread. One successful and one unsuccessful. Pls shed some light on this.


A friend of ours successfully paid through hdfc multi currency card.


----------



## ashish1137 (Aug 4, 2013)

gig said:


> Can i pay fees from australian friend's debit card


Hello Gig,

Some australian debit cards can be used as credit cards as well. like commonwealth bank cards or anzb.

Yes, youcan pay thru them. I did the same twice.


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*paying through ICICI taravel card*

Any one paid with ICICI travel card. 
What option should i select on immigration site. I mean should i use credit card option ?
Will the surcharge apply, like mentioned in the website

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sun99 said:


> Any one paid with ICICI travel card.
> What option should i select on immigration site. I mean should i use credit card option ?
> Will the surcharge apply, like mentioned in the website
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Just enter your name as per the details when you filled the application of travel card.

CVV number , that's it.


----------



## sudhindrags (Dec 15, 2013)

sun99 said:


> Any one paid with ICICI travel card.
> What option should i select on immigration site. I mean should i use credit card option ?
> Will the surcharge apply, like mentioned in the website
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


I did pay through ICICI AUD card. It works well and good. Also, credit cards have higher conversion rate than that of forex cards. But, just make sure that, you buy AUD card only.


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

I am applying for visa 189 application along with dependent with total 5280$ (3520 + 1760). I have heard 2 separate versions regarding the Australian currency rate that will be used for conversion. One, a fixed currency rate from last 6 months and another the latest currency rate.

Those who have already paid, please let me know this info. I need to go ahead with the application with few days remaining.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

pavzie said:


> I am applying for visa 189 application along with dependent with total 5280$ (3520 + 1760). I have heard 2 separate versions regarding the Australian currency rate that will be used for conversion. One, a fixed currency rate from last 6 months and another the latest currency rate.
> 
> Those who have already paid, please let me know this info. I need to go ahead with the application with few days remaining.


latest ....


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Has anyone purchased a ICICI / HDFC Travel card (AUD) from *Pune*? If so can you please provide details of the Bank and Branch.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Umm i`ll not pay using the visa its difficult for me cause mine is capped at ~ 1k USD transactions, i knew that i can pay here in the Embassy in Cairo with cash.

But my inquiry is, how it will be updated on the e-visa system?


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> latest ....


Thanks mate


----------



## amolpathak (Apr 30, 2014)

*How much to load*

I am preparing for ICICI travel card, my visa fees is (3520+1760+880 = 6160 AUD), should I load exact amount or some extra in case rate fluctuation while paying fees? How much should load to remain safe?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amolpathak said:


> I am preparing for ICICI travel card, my visa fees is (3520+1760+880 = 6160 AUD), should I load exact amount or some extra in case rate fluctuation while paying fees? How much should load to remain safe?


Add 1.08% surcharge to this amount. I paid fees same as your and loaded 200 dollars includibg surcharge extra.


----------



## amolpathak (Apr 30, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Add 1.08% surcharge to this amount. I paid fees same as your and loaded 200 dollars includibg surcharge extra.


Thanks for help. SO its 200 AUD extra to be safer. Now, thinking if I go with Travel card or do it direct by Credit card, need to check what changes apply for credit card transaction.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

amolpathak said:


> Thanks for help. SO its 200 AUD extra to be safer. Now, thinking if I go with Travel card or do it direct by Credit card, need to check what changes apply for credit card transaction.


Asper my knowledge travel card is cheaper than credit card.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,
the best way to pay the fees is through a FOREX Card or you may call it Travel Card. 
You can get it through any bank.

I have paid VISA Fees twice (once for me and the second time to add my spouse.)
Both the times, I paid it through the travel card. It hardly charges any extra amount.

You have to load the required amount in INR (equivalent amount as per the AUD charges required for the VISA). Only thing is that you need to pay a transactions charge for the preload to the respective bank whose Travel card you will be using.
Approx you will be charged 100 Rs per 1L Rs. (Approx.*)

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

kgd87 said:


> Hi Friends,
> the best way to pay the fees is through a FOREX Card or you may call it Travel Card.
> You can get it through any bank.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between paying thru forex card and credit card


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> What is the difference between paying thru forex card and credit card


Hi ,
Basically, you will be paying around 12% extra if you use the credit card so its around 12K INR per Lac....Also, you need to have a credit limit of the amount you need to pay.

Thats the only differene.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey need urgent help..ICICI bank denying me travel card saying it can only given to those who already have australian visa, inquired from some of the noida branches. CAn somebody from delhi or noida can tell me any branch name which provide them travel card..

Please reply ASAP.

Thnx in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

I am going to try through HDFC. ICICI have several restrictions...


https://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/forexplus-card


----------



## rajeshsoni82 (Feb 5, 2013)

I paid my VISA fee two days back Axis Bank AUD Travel card.

I also got v good rate from FRR FOREX who gave me Axis Bank AUD Travel card.

It saved my valuable 3500 RS and transaction was smooooth


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

div1220 said:


> hey need urgent help..ICICI bank denying me travel card saying it can only given to those who already have australian visa, inquired from some of the noida branches. CAn somebody from delhi or noida can tell me any branch name which provide them travel card..
> 
> Please reply ASAP.
> 
> Thnx in advance



Hi div1220,
Thatis not tyrue for sure. Since,I have opted for a Forex card through ICICI on my spouse name and I hold a HDFC Forex card.
Since, the Forex card is gonna be used for paying the VISA fees, there the bank will issue the card. You can also look to opt for the FOREX card in some other branch of ICICI. CArd will be issues from any of the bank and not necessarily from you home branch.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hii

Can i pay my visa fees through my friends credit card living in australia??
If yes, is there any formalities for that??

Thanks
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hii
> 
> Can i pay my visa fees through my friends credit card living in australia??
> If yes, is there any formalities for that??
> ...


You absolutely can! No issues with that at all. Provided your friend's credit card has a limit which covers the total amount, of crse.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

What are the documents required to apply for AUD Travel Card in bank

1. Passport copy
2. Cheque leaf or cash or direct transfer(same bank)
3.?????


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

cooluno said:


> You absolutely can! No issues with that at all. Provided your friend's credit card has a limit which covers the total amount, of crse.


Thanks cooluno

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## amolpathak (Apr 30, 2014)

Just an update. Got ICICI AUD travel card within half an hr from nearest branch, on basis of invitation letter copy & passport copy. Loaded amount of visa fees considering 1.08% surcharge. Card got activated within few hrs. Lodged visa now & paid fees with no hassle. 

Travel card is indeed the best & economical option than credit card.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

amolpathak said:


> Just an update. Got ICICI AUD travel card within half an hr from nearest branch, on basis of invitation letter copy & passport copy. Loaded amount of visa fees considering 1.08% surcharge. Card got activated within few hrs. Lodged visa now & paid fees with no hassle.
> 
> Travel card is indeed the best & economical option than credit card.


You r right 
Travel card is Ideal option.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> What are the documents required to apply for AUD Travel Card in bank
> 
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. Cheque leaf or cash or direct transfer(same bank)
> 3.?????


Hi,
I had submitted the following documents to the BANK : 
1. Cheque of the related amount in INR.
2. Pan card copy
3. Passport copy
4. VISA invitation letter
thats it and within a few mins i had my AUD card in my hand.

Regards,
kgd87


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kgd87 said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted the following documents to the BANK :
> 1. Cheque of the related amount in INR.
> 2. Pan card copy
> ...


Thanks Kgd87,
Nice to see travel card in few mins.

In addition, I just got a confirmation from my home branch in HDFC.
They asked me only passport copy only. 
However I go along with VISA invitation as well.

Regards
SIVa


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

amolpathak said:


> Just an update. Got ICICI AUD travel card within half an hr from nearest branch, on basis of invitation letter copy & passport copy. Loaded amount of visa fees considering 1.08% surcharge. Card got activated within few hrs. Lodged visa now & paid fees with no hassle.
> 
> Travel card is indeed the best & economical option than credit card.


What was the rate


----------



## amolpathak (Apr 30, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> What was the rate


I got 55.15. They reduced 30 praise as punt loaded was high.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Friends, I need your help in paying my visa fee.

I have a NRI account with axis bank and am communicating with my axis bank to provide me AUD travel card. I need to pay for 189 visa for myself and my wife which is 5280 AUD and plus surcharges etc, it should be 5350 on safer side.

I have two options to pay.

1.****** Either opt for axis bank AUD travel card (which I assume will work smoothly). They are asking me to pay 5340 X 54.3025 = 289975 + 1000 service charge and service tax etc and I think it comes to around 293000 INR approx.

2.****** My friend in Sydney who is having account with Commonwealth bank of Australia and has a debit card (he says it can act also as a credit card) is ready to pay for me provided I need to send the 5340 AUD amount prior to him as wire transfer. For this axis bank is saying it’ll be the same amount more or less like option 1.

I have heard people telling in this thread that, friend paying in OZ is better deal than opting for a travel card. Where am I wrong here????? What option should I choose ?? Am I missing something here ???

I am okay with both the options, just trying to narrow down to the option which would cost less to me.

Please help me with your opinions.

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> how did you get 5340? isnt it 3520?


Its for 2 applicants. Myself and wife


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> that comes to 3520*2=7040 mate, still confused
> btw opt for forex card. proven to be the best and most economical method


No boss, its 1760 for additional 18 plus applicant. So its 5280 plus other charges


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> got it. did they ask you for the invitation letter?


Didn't ask as of now. Waiting for their confirmation. They said they will get back to me shortly


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

I used HDFC Multicurrency Forex card. Very convenient to make the payment.

I saved some money (3.5% extra) by ignoring through credit card.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Friends, I need your help in paying my visa fee.
> 
> I have a NRI account with axis bank and am communicating with my axis bank to provide me AUD travel card. I need to pay for 189 visa for myself and my wife which is 5280 AUD and plus surcharges etc, it should be 5350 on safer side.
> 
> ...


Mate, go either way. Does not matter at all. Only thing is, with a CBA card of your friend in Sydney, I'm pretty sure he cannot pay more than 3 or 5k per day, especially because it is a debit card, not a cc. Ask him to recheck, and then put the money in fast, so that u get the grant before the holiday season hits.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

cooluno said:


> Mate, go either way. Does not matter at all. Only thing is, with a CBA card of your friend in Sydney, I'm pretty sure he cannot pay more than 3 or 5k per day, especially because it is a debit card, not a cc. Ask him to recheck, and then put the money in fast, so that u get the grant before the holiday season hits.


Thanks mate, am opting for firex aud card. I'm expecting invite by this Friday, with pcc n medicals i don't think ill get grant in less than 3 weeks before holiday season begins


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Thanks mate, am opting for firex aud card. I'm expecting invite by this Friday, with pcc n medicals i don't think ill get grant in less than 3 weeks before holiday season begins


Hurry up with all the documents and fill the form 80 for yourself and spouse(if any)

keep it every thing ready including money.

My agent took two weeks for auditing and i took one more week delay for money. So be ready before the invite come.


all the best


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Thanks mate, am opting for firex aud card. I'm expecting invite by this Friday, with pcc n medicals i don't think ill get grant in less than 3 weeks before holiday season begins


If you are getting the Forex/ Travel card from the bank try to bargain for a better exchange rate. I got mine from ICICI, they had initially quoted 54.25 as the exchange but I got it down to 54.00 (I did have a savings account with the bank for the last 10 years).


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Expecting189 said:


> If you are getting the Forex/ Travel card from the bank try to bargain for a better exchange rate. I got mine from ICICI, they had initially quoted 54.25 as the exchange but I got it down to 54.00 (I did have a savings account with the bank for the last 10 years).


Thanks. I don't have any icici account and so i suppose they wouldn't be ready to bargain. They are providing me icici aud travel card without having any account with them, that itself is a bit of help i assume


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> If anyone needs travel card from chennai, let me know, i know couple of bank branches can give travel cards with passport copy.
> 
> ...


HI santosh

i am from chennai and need travel card to pay my fees for 189.i have contacted so many bank branches and travelling agency but they said you should have visa and airticket.

Please PM your no.
Thanks


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> HI santosh
> 
> i am from chennai and need travel card to pay my fees for 189.i have contacted so many bank branches and travelling agency but they said you should have visa and airticket.
> 
> ...


Goto Nungambakkam icici bank branch with your visa invite and they'll give you


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> HI santosh
> 
> i am from chennai and need travel card to pay my fees for 189.i have contacted so many bank branches and travelling agency but they said you should have visa and airticket.
> 
> ...


From money exchanger u need visa and travel ticket

For icici and hdfc u need to submit passport and copy of visa invite


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Goto Nungambakkam icici bank branch with your visa invite and they'll give you


Thanks bro. There is only one branch of icici bank in nughambakam?


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Thanks bro. There is only one branch of icici bank in nughambakam?


Yes i think so. I got it from Nungambakkam icici bank branch located near sangeetha.. Near to iob bank.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Thanks bro. There is only one branch of icici bank in nughambakam?


My suggestion : Visit near by HDFC bank also. Check with both ICICI and HDFC and ALSO AXIS.

You can bargain to them.. atleast you can save 50/25 paise per AU$

Now AUD/INR => 52 rs


These banks will charge more may be 53 or 54 rupees.

Also, To get travel card your PASSPORT original and xerox copy in enough.

I got it from HDFC TEYnampet branch without any hassle.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> My suggestion : Visit near by HDFC bank also. Check with both ICICI and HDFC and ALSO AXIS.
> 
> You can bargain to them.. atleast you can save 50/25 paise per AU$
> 
> ...


I transferred funds to my Australian account on 8th december HDFC charged me 54.34. The same day bought some $'s from a forex dealer for Rs. 52.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> I transferred funds to my Australian account on 8th december HDFC charged me 54.34. The same day bought some $'s from a forex dealer for Rs. 52.


Big difference...


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??

Reply

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
> My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
> Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??
> 
> ...


Dear deep, request you to post your query in one proper thread. Somebody wil surely reply you. Not posting in all the threads you are subscribed with.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Dear deep, request you to post your query in one proper thread. Somebody wil surely reply you. Not posting in all the threads you are subscribed with.


Hi krishna,


hope u know the proper thread for DEEP's request.

Pls share it here........


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
> My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
> Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??
> 
> ...




In my personal opinion, No formality.... 

*Double check your application and click submit button 

Then logout from your end. Ask your friend in Aus to login with your credentials and ask him to pay..... (In payment section, he need to give his name as in the card and also number and other.....)*


Head set Go.....lane:


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> In my personal opinion, No formality.... Double check your application and click submit button Then logout from your end. Ask your friend in Aus to login with your credentials and ask him to pay..... (In payment section, he need to give his name as in the card and also number and other.....) Head set Go.....lane:


Exactly as I did.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

*I seem to be in a fix*

Could someone please clarify this aspect for me? Is it necessary to buy the travel card from the same ICICI branch where I have a savings account? The funds needed to load the card are present in this account, but the branch manager was trying to imply that the ICICI Travel card is for travelers only, and it is against the bank policies to use it for paying Visa fees. I guess I was too foolish because I revealed the actual reason when he asked me the purpose of buying the card, but how was I to know that he would say this?

Anyway, since so many people are actually doing it, I don't think it is illegal or against bank policies. So is it possible for me to buy this travel card from a different ICICI branch, without revealing that I want to use it to pay Visa fees?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are in Bangalore, try CMH Road, Indiranagar branch. I got my card from there and they just asked me to show my passport. Though I purchased it for my travel, they were not keen on the purpose and asked me the tentative date of travel.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Could someone please clarify this aspect for me? Is it necessary to buy the travel card from the same ICICI branch where I have a savings account? The funds needed to load the card are present in this account, but the branch manager was trying to imply that the ICICI Travel card is for travelers only, and it is against the bank policies to use it for paying Visa fees. I guess I was too foolish because I revealed the actual reason when he asked me the purpose of buying the card, but how was I to know that he would say this?
> 
> Anyway, since so many people are actually doing it, I don't think it is illegal or against bank policies. So is it possible for me to buy this travel card from a different ICICI branch, without revealing that I want to use it to pay Visa fees?


I got it from Icici and paid the fee.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> If you are in Bangalore, try CMH Road, Indiranagar branch. I got my card from there and they just asked me to show my passport. Though I purchased it for my travel, they were not keen on the purpose and asked me the tentative date of travel.


Thank you. So can I simply visit this branch and buy the card? And is it possible for me to load it with AUD from my ICICI savings account which is based in a different branch?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, you can load it from account based in any ICICI branch. Mine was not even in Karnataka. I just walked in with my passport, filled the form, gave the account number and got the card. Because it was holiday season, it took me 2 days to get the card activated. Again it depends upon the officer. When I went there to get AUD in cash, they asked me lot of question. Finally, I went to the MG road branch 
There are so many branches there in Blore..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

louisam said:


> Yes, you can load it from account based in any ICICI branch. Mine was not even in Karnataka. I just walked in with my passport, filled the form, gave the account number and got the card. Because it was holiday season, it took me 2 days to get the card activated. Again it depends upon the officer. When I went there to get AUD in cash, they asked me lot of question. Finally, I went to the MG road branch
> There are so many branches there in Blore..


Thanks for your response! Unfortunately, as a working professional I don't really have the time to hop from one branch to another just because different managers make up different rules of their own. So I'd better heed your advice and directly visit the Indiranagar branch. 

So once I purchase the card, can I load it with AUD on the spot?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

It will be loaded on the spot and you can know it when your account is deducted. But it is not activated instantly. In my case it took more than 2 days for the card to get activated because the card needs to be activated from the mumbai office an they were having some holiday over there.

I used to visit the branches on the way to office, taking different routes to office and utilising work from home . 
So in a span of 2 -3 days i visited 3-4 branches and finally got it.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for your response! Unfortunately, as a working professional I don't really have the time to hop from one branch to another just because different managers make up different rules of their own. So I'd better heed your advice and directly visit the Indiranagar branch.
> 
> So once I purchase the card, can I load it with AUD on the spot?


The whole thing can be done online mate. (If you have internet banking)

Just go to this link

Buy Forex | Forex Trading | Forex Rates | Forex Currency Trading in India - ICICI Bank Forex

Click on BUY NOW and then on the window that appears select the purpose of travel as immigration.
No need to visit any branch.
Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> The whole thing can be done online mate. (If you have internet banking)
> 
> Just go to this link
> 
> ...


Really Good work dear.....

Will be helpful to everyone..... :clap2:

Let me check these facilities available in my HDFC bank too... At least I can reload my card easily if so....


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

*Do we get a receipt once we pay the fees*

Folks,

Help me know, do we get a receipt once we pay the fees online, my agent is submitting the file on my behalf using my card details, what document do I ask him once he submits the Visa application/fees,

Regards,
Vishu


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

vishuluvs said:


> Folks,
> 
> Help me know, do we get a receipt once we pay the fees online, my agent is submitting the file on my behalf using my card details, what document do I ask him once he submits the Visa application/fees,
> 
> ...


Auto invoice will be generated once your payment is done. Also you can see payment details in your account


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Singh,

How do I track the status further, like mentioned earlier the access to my file is ONLy with my agent do we have an alternative ?


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for your response! Unfortunately, as a working professional I don't really have the time to hop from one branch to another just because different managers make up different rules of their own. So I'd better heed your advice and directly visit the Indiranagar branch.
> 
> So once I purchase the card, can I load it with AUD on the spot?



Hi, you can also try in HSR Layout branch if your office/home is near by. My account is with MG Road branch but I visited HSR Layout branch and told about the Visa fees. They just asked me the passport copy and gave the AUD on the spot itself. The card got activated in 4 hrs time for online transaction. Hope it helps for you...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

vishuluvs said:


> Thanks Singh,
> 
> How do I track the status further, like mentioned earlier the access to my file is ONLy with my agent do we have an alternative ?


As xingsingh said, auto invoice will be generated...

1. you can check the payment details in your immi account (If you dont have ask it from your agent)

2. Email will be sent to the Email address provided(hope u had given your email id instead of agent) from [email protected] providing details of applicant...


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

sivakumar s s said:


> As xingsingh said, auto invoice will be generated...
> 
> 1. you can check the payment details in your immi account (If you dont have ask it from your agent)
> 
> 2. Email will be sent to the Email address provided(hope u had given your email id instead of agent) from [email protected] providing details of applicant...


Hi Vishu, in addition to what Siva said... If your file is managed by an agent, you can request him/her to send the "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" after payment. In that, there will be an "Transaction Reference Number (TRN)". If your agent is not sharing the immi account details, you can create one and import the application using the Transaction Reference Number. This will be for you to view your application and the agent won't know until if you upload any documents. There is no harm in creating this.

In the immi account page, there will an header for "Preferences" where you can give your email address to get any notification regarding your file. But the official communication will be sent to your agent email address only but you can get to know whats going on...


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Hi Vishu, in addition to what Siva said... If your file is managed by an agent, you can request him/her to send the "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" after payment. In that, there will be an "Transaction Reference Number (TRN)". If your agent is not sharing the immi account details, you can create one and import the application using the Transaction Reference Number. This will be for you to view your application and the agent won't know until if you upload any documents. There is no harm in creating this.
> 
> In the immi account page, there will an header for "Preferences" where you can give your email address to get any notification regarding your file. But the official communication will be sent to your agent email address only but you can get to know whats going on...


Thanks Hussain, let me check with him, I am skeptical and unlucky that he would not share, he just submitted and shared the payment receipt which contains a Reference No: are you referring to that or the transaction reference is something different? The one which I currently see on receipt is 10 characters with alphanumeric, is that the one?


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

vishuluvs said:


> Thanks Hussain, let me check with him, I am skeptical and unlucky that he would not share, he just submitted and shared the payment receipt which contains a Reference No: are you referring to that or the transaction reference is something different? The one which I currently see on receipt is 10 characters with alphanumeric, is that the one?


Yes, it is...


----------



## vishuluvs (Jan 14, 2015)

husain081 said:


> Yes, it is...


Thank you Hussain, hope you are sure that my file would not get deleted from my agents account if I do an import?


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

vishuluvs said:


> Thank you Hussain, hope you are sure that my file would not get deleted from my agents account if I do an import?


No, it won't get deleted... Normally, the agent won't share the login details since they have the same account to manage multiple clients like you.

I did the same thing like everybody else to import my application. I used to check regularly to know whats going on with my file and what are the documents my agent have uploaded. If CO contacts, I'll get a notification...same applies to grant....

Don't worry, just import and keep track of your application...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

husain081 said:


> No, it won't get deleted... Normally, the agent won't share the login details since they have the same account to manage multiple clients like you.
> 
> I did the same thing like everybody else to import my application. I used to check regularly to know whats going on with my file and what are the documents my agent have uploaded. If CO contacts, I'll get a notification...same applies to grant....
> 
> Don't worry, just import and keep track of your application...


If you import an application to another account and if CO contacts you will not get any notification your agent will.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> If you import an application to another account and if CO contacts you will not get any notification your agent will.


Yes, the actual content of the correspondence will be sent the agent's email address. But, if you give your email address in My Preferences -> Manage my alerts, you will be notified that "Correspondence related to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent" on that day when CO contacts your agent either for additional documents requested or visa grant. I'm pretty sure in this because, I got it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> The whole thing can be done online mate. (If you have internet banking)
> 
> Just go to this link
> 
> ...


Idiots don't even know how to build their website. That link never works, it gives a null parameter error (see the attached screenshot). Tried on several browsers and severs PCs. What a bunch of incompetent jokers. Maybe they have included the 'Buy Forex' link just to 'show off' a supposedly non-existent feature.

I appreciate you providing the link, in any case.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Idiots don't even know how to build their website. That link never works, it gives a null parameter error (see the attached screenshot). Tried on several browsers and severs PCs. What a bunch of incompetent jokers. Maybe they have included the 'Buy Forex' link just to 'show off' a supposedly non-existent feature.
> 
> I appreciate you providing the link, in any case.


Buddy forex market is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. So, you will not get rates thats why error is there. Check on monday after 10 am link will be active. One thing more rates for online buying is bit cheaper than walking into icici bank branch and buying card from there


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Buddy forex market is closed on Saturdays and Sundays. So, you will not get rates thats why error is there. Check on monday after 10 am link will be active. One thing more rates for online buying is bit cheaper than walking into icici bank branch and buying card from there


In that case, can't they even mention that, instead of simply displaying an internal error stack trace which no one except developers can understand?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> In that case, can't they even mention that, instead of simply displaying an internal error stack trace which no one except developers can understand?


Ha ha Ha......

This is not a problem of developer. It shows budget cross cutting strategy and finally losing the reputation lol :juggle:. 


In fact, This is how Indian business goes.........
This Billion dollar worth Bank, Cant give the software development to reputed CMMI level companies Where they have PROCESS and QA team to figure out.

They simply give the contract to a small company with a team less than 20 members and where developer is the tester and tester is the developer....

Really funny to see this page in Bank site. Why cant they handle error landing page.....


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Ha ha Ha......
> 
> This is not a problem of developer. It shows budget cross cutting strategy and finally losing the reputation lol :juggle:.
> 
> ...


You echoed my thoughts exactly! In fact, even a development team of 10 should be able to handle a simple error such as this and present users with the actual error message about Forex market being closed. Hardly takes around 5 minutes of coding effort, and perhaps a bit more if they want to go for something more sophisticated than simply displaying an error.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> You echoed my thoughts exactly! In fact, even a development team of 10 should be able to handle a simple error such as this and present users with the actual error message about Forex market being closed. Hardly takes around 5 minutes of coding effort, and perhaps a bit more if they want to go for something more sophisticated than simply displaying an error.


Yeah, Absolutely what you said is true. Coding effort is less and simply doing it in config file will solve.

But the matter here is knowledge and expertise.... thats where this vendor and client were sinking with cross cutting..............


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

Today i visited two banks.
1. Axis bank wanted visa, tickets for travel card (sarjapur branch)

2. HDFC bank needs visa and tickets (sarjapur branch). HDFC guys told me that they have stopped issuing single currency AUD travel card they only have multicurrency. 

i will try ICICI bank CMH road indiranagar on monday - i don't have an ICICI account lets see what they say...

Can anyone list the banks and their branches in Bangalore which gives forex card on basis of a visa invite? Also, is it necessary that one needs to have an account with bank to get a travel card?


thanks, 

Rahul


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i visited two banks.
> 1. Axis bank wanted visa, tickets for travel card (sarjapur branch)
> ...


Go for icici buddy they only need a form to be filled


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

rahulsp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i visited two banks.
> 1. Axis bank wanted visa, tickets for travel card (sarjapur branch)
> ...



Hi Rahul,


As far as I know, ICICI at HSR Layout Branch and Frazer Town branch will issue Forex Card with only Passport as proof. I guess, most of the ICICI bank branches will give Forex travel card on the basis of passport and visa invite. Both the branches will also give discount (20 paisa, I guess so..., not sure).


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi folks,

I don't have savings account in ICICI/Axis/HDFC.

Has anyone tried using Kodak bank travel card? (not sure whether they do have one @ the 1st place)

Got the funds, how do I get AUD single currency travel card in Bangalore, any pointers please.

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I don't have savings account in ICICI/Axis/HDFC.
> 
> ...


If ICICI agrees to issue you a forex card you can always open an account. I did the same I opened an account with HDFC and then they issued me an AUD Forex Card. Which I used to make my Visa Payment.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I guess there will be some kind of minimum balance (5K or 10K) to be maintained right to open the bank (saving) account.



sevnik0202 said:


> If ICICI agrees to issue you a forex card you can always open an account. I did the same I opened an account with HDFC and then they issued me an AUD Forex Card. Which I used to make my Visa Payment.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> I guess there will be some kind of minimum balance (5K or 10K) to be maintained right to open the bank (saving) account.


Yes in private banks if its an Urban Branch it would be Rs 10000. and if it is a rural branch it would be Rs. 5000.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for your prompt responses.

Just one more clarification please.

What-if I opened the account just for the sake of getting a travel card and close the account say, 2/3 months later. Will they(bank) create some scene.

In-general what is the procedure for closing the account, will we lose our minimum balance if we proceed for a quick closure.

Sorry, I am little naive in bank's procedural knowledge.



sevnik0202 said:


> Yes in private banks if its an Urban Branch it would be Rs 10000. and if it is a rural branch it would be Rs. 5000.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks for your prompt responses.
> 
> Just one more clarification please.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to keep the Forex Card then I think you can close the account and you just need to go to the branch and tell them that you wish to close your account. They will guide you though the process. The minimum balance will be given back to you but I don't know if they will pay in cash or cheque.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks for your prompt responses.
> 
> Just one more clarification please.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, without opening savings account also you can get TRAVEL card from ICICI, HDFC or AXIS but again conditions apply from branch to branch 

Somebody did like in this thread, if have time check with backlog in this........

I still remain, docs for this:

1. Original passport (Verification purpose)
2. Copy of the above (Biopages alone)
3. A Cheque leaf from any of your bank account like sbi, pnb and so.... 
or Demand draft (I guess cash is not allowed)
4.Pan Card with copy
5. Photograph (Not mandatory)


All the best

Also try bookmyforex.com but not sure they will provide you without air ticket


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> To my knowledge, without opening savings account also you can get TRAVEL card from ICICI, HDFC or AXIS but again conditions apply from branch to branch
> 
> Somebody did like in this thread, if have time check with backlog in this........
> 
> ...


Getting a card depends on the staff of a particular branch where you go to get one. I had a salary account with ICICI and they refused to issue me a card. Then talked to a close friend who was working with HDFC, he helped me to get the card. Since as per RBI guidelines you can not get a card without a VISA and AIR TICKETS. Opened an account with HDFC, and with the help of my friend got the card and was able to make my visa payment on time.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sevnik0202 said:


> Getting a card depends on the staff of a particular branch where you go to get one. I had a salaryaccount with ICICI and they refused to issue me a card. Then talked to a close friend who was working with HDFC, he helped me to get the card. Since as per RBI guidelines you can not get a card without a VISA and AIR TICKETS.Opened an account with HDFC, and with the help of my friend got the card and was able to make my visa payment on time.


Yes dear same thing happened to me some branches in HDFC they especially ask for VISA copy or at least visa invitation.

Ultimately, I took a visa invite copy and passport copy and passport along with the print statement of the following link

*Eligibility and Documentation of Multicurrency card*

HDFC Bank || Multicurreny Card

so one branch. Without even asking my visa invite, they processed mine with Passport copy alone.

These bank guys are bit scared about forex activities and what ever we ask, they say as per RBI instructions like that....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate.... 



sevnik0202 said:


> If you don't want to keep the Forex Card then I think you can close the account and you just need to go to the branch and tell them that you wish to close your account. They will guide you though the process. The minimum balance will be given back to you but I don't know if they will pay in cash or cheque.


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Siva, 

I heard lot of people saying that HDFC multi currency card has issues with online transactions? Did you face any of those? I am in the process of getting an HDFC card..

thanks
Rahul


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

rahulsp said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I heard lot of people saying that HDFC multi currency card has issues with online transactions? Did you face any of those? I am in the process of getting an HDFC card..
> 
> ...


Yes multi currency cards have issues at times. You should opt for AUD card from HDFC if you can get one I used that card without any issues whatsoever.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Siva for your updates 



sivakumar s s said:


> To my knowledge, without opening savings account also you can get TRAVEL card from ICICI, HDFC or AXIS but again conditions apply from branch to branch
> 
> Somebody did like in this thread, if have time check with backlog in this........
> 
> ...


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

How much is the visa fee for prime applicant and 1 dependant......!


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

spikersandhu said:


> How much is the visa fee for prime applicant and 1 dependant......!


Primary applicant = $3520	
Additional applicant charge 18 and over = $1760
Additional applicant charge under 18 = $880


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

*HDFC Card Info*

Hi,

The documents I had to produce to get the HDFC Bank Multicurrency card was my Passport Copy, Visa Copy. Luckily I had a US Visa issued earlier and I showed them the US Visa to get the card.

I did not experience any issue using the HDFC Forex Card while paying the visa fees. It was a clean transaction. But yes I did face an issue to load the money on to the card. Had to go to the bank 2-3 times to check on why the money wasn't reflecting in the account. The bank informed me that there was a server issue and that is what caused the delay.

Make sure that you activate the card by going to the HDFC Bank Website or call Customer Care and get it activated.

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

Can you pls let me know if it was in Bangalore or any other city in India.

If its in Bangalore, May I know which branch, please.





ozziemate said:


> Hi,
> 
> The documents I had to produce to get the HDFC Bank Multicurrency card was my Passport Copy, Visa Copy. Luckily I had a US Visa issued earlier and I showed them the US Visa to get the card.
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I heard lot of people saying that HDFC multi currency card has issues with online transactions? Did you face any of those? I am in the process of getting an HDFC card..
> 
> ...


Dear,

In fact, many HDFC branches issuing multi currency card mostly. It has many features at par from single currency card.

I never faced the issue with the card. In fact I loaded some USD, SingaporeD and AUD.

My transactions were hassle free.


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can you pls let me know if it was in Bangalore or any other city in India.
> 
> If its in Bangalore, May I know which branch, please.



Hi,

Yes in Bangalore, Jayanagar Branch.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Oh ok thanks for info mate...

I being stone walled, they are asking for VISA copy and air tickets in Axis and HDFC branches in electronic city 



ozziemate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes in Bangalore, Jayanagar Branch.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

Do you have a HDFC account? I have account in Sarjapur road Bangalore and got it done without VISA/ticket copy. I have just provided them with my Passport xerox.

All the Best!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No mate, I dont have an HDFC account.

In-case I agree to open the account wont they feel suspicious that I am opening the account just for the sake of travel card?



shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a HDFC account? I have account in Sarjapur road Bangalore and got it done without VISA/ticket copy. I have just provided them with my Passport xerox.
> 
> All the Best!


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Oh ok thanks for info mate...
> 
> I being stone walled, they are asking for VISA copy and air tickets in Axis and HDFC branches in electronic city


Hey,

It shouldnt really be so much trouble. Just had a look at the HDFC Forex Card Docuemntation on the HDFC Bank Website and here is what it says..

"Get details on eligibility criteria & documents required for HDFC Bank ForexPlus Card

Just visit a branch with the following documentation:

Completed ForexPlus Application Form
Form A2
A photocopy of your Passport
"
In my case I also had an account with HDFC Bank and I had to show the Visa Copy as well.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Oh ok thanks for info mate...
> 
> I being stone walled, they are asking for VISA copy and air tickets in Axis and HDFC branches in electronic city


Icici only need passport copy in lieu of Visa share invite copy


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Icici only need passport copy in lieu of Visa share invite copy


Dear xingsingh,

Seeing you here after longtime. 

What happened, Most of the time with WhatsAPP only.....


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear xingsingh,
> 
> Seeing you here after longtime.
> 
> What happened, Most of the time with (moderated) only.....


No buddy was occupied with passport reissuance of my spouse was issued but old passport details were wrong on it so had to got that fixed plus for my PCC have to get police verification done


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Oh ok thanks for info mate...
> 
> I being stone walled, they are asking for VISA copy and air tickets in Axis and HDFC branches in electronic city


I have Priority account with Axis Bank, and they didn't ask for anything....however i dont need it but just out of curiosity contacted for travel card. They asked what purpose do i have and i told them for paying fees. They said we only need copy of passport....thats it.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> I have Priority account with Axis Bank, and they didn't ask for anything....however i dont need it but just out of curiosity contacted for travel card. They asked what purpose do i have and i told them for paying fees. They said we only need copy of passport....thats it.


Actually every branch has made therr own set of rules for travel card issuance


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Very true...



XINGSINGH said:


> Actually every branch has made therr own set of rules for travel card issuance


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

If you have a citi bank credit card, you had add the extra ammount to your credit card, which will increase your credit limit and can use it for transaction


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> If you have a citi bank credit card, you had add the extra ammount to your credit card, which will increase your credit limit and can use it for transaction


*It is against RBI guidelines........
*
Not sure about Citibank. But most of the bank denies it.
Personally I tried earlier with HDFC and Standard chartered and both denied this.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, I can do that but will end up losing something b/w 10K-15K INR, yes will get some reward points worth 3-4K INR 

This will be my last option. Now, exploring few more options. Will keep you posted folks 

Thanks a lot for your support.



lakshmim_84 said:


> If you have a citi bank credit card, you had add the extra ammount to your credit card, which will increase your credit limit and can use it for transaction


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Yes, I can do that but will end up losing something b/w 10K-15K INR, yes will get some reward points worth 3-4K INR
> 
> This will be my last option. Now, exploring few more options. Will keep you posted folks
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.


Buddy go to Icici bank


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Buddy go to Icici bank


yeah ICICI travel card is good than HDFC travel card.


Also process is much quicker


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Certainly, I will.

Need to travel into the city and Bangalore traffic in the morning, no comments.

One day leave might be needed with all the documents and cheque to complete this task. 

Probably early next week, if not, this Saturday. 



XINGSINGH said:


> Buddy go to Icici bank


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure, will check with them soon.



sivakumar s s said:


> yeah ICICI travel card is good than HDFC travel card.
> 
> 
> Also process is much quicker


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

May I know what are the benefits of ICICI travel card compared to HDFC, please



sivakumar s s said:


> yeah ICICI travel card is good than HDFC travel card.
> 
> 
> Also process is much quicker


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> May I know what are the benefits of ICICI travel card compared to HDFC, please


Back log the thread, as many suggested to go ahead with ICICI instead of HDFC.

But I unfortunately I took it through HDFC as I already have an account in this.


people even had got ICICI card without opening the SB account.

In ICICI, ATM withdrawal charge is less, quick loading time, hassle free online transactions.

However, HDFC multi currency is good for online transactions other single currency hdfc cards we need to activate it before doing any online transactions

More details


Travel Card | International Travel Card | Travel Cards India - ICICI Bank


Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks again Siva. 



sivakumar s s said:


> Back log the thread, as many suggested to go ahead with ICICI instead of HDFC.
> 
> But I unfortunately I took it through HDFC as I already have an account in this.
> 
> ...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Back log the thread, as many suggested to go ahead with ICICI instead of HDFC.
> 
> But I unfortunately I took it through HDFC as I already have an account in this.
> 
> ...


With icici or hdfc one currency card, can we also transfer funds to another aud account ? 
Or that is valid for only online transaction ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> With icici or hdfc one currency card, can we also transfer funds to another aud account ?
> Or that is valid for only online transaction ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Only for online and swipe transactions


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Only for online and swipe transactions


Ohhh....thanks for reply !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> With icici or hdfc one currency card, can we also transfer funds to another aud account ?
> Or that is valid for only online transaction ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Dear

It is just CARd which is similar to Credit card but difference is that it is a prepaid one.

Can do online shopping, Mercantile shopping (Swipe) and atm withdrawal(some charges applicable around 2 AUD )


To do online transfer to another AUD account, a Bank Account is needed. This card is not helpful for that purpose


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need a Forex card with approx 9000 AUD for Visa fees. 

HDFC rates are 1/AUD higher then bookmyforex.. 
Has anybody paid fees with bookmyforex AUD card ?? 
Moreover bookmyforex needs Visa copy+Tickets fos issuing card.. Can i show U.S visa and tics to take the card and pay fees here ?? 
Seniors help..


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a Forex card with approx 9000 AUD for Visa fees.
> 
> ...


Dear 

Your idea is really amazing. Bookmyforex AUD card(HDFC or INGVYSAYA or AXIS) is much cheaper than getting it directly from Bank where Bank provides higher rates of around 1.30 tp 1.50 INR per AU$.

Please make call to them +91 9212219191 and confirm whether you can get Aud forex card with your US VISA and tickets(AUS or US ?).


All the best.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Siva.


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have a HDFC account? I have account in Sarjapur road Bangalore and got it done without VISA/ticket copy. I have just provided them with my Passport xerox.
> 
> All the Best!


Me too have an account in HDFC, when i went to sarjapur branch they asked for Visa copy and even tickets


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Icici only need passport copy in lieu of Visa share invite copy




Which ICICI branch in bangalore is this ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rahulsp said:


> Me too have an account in HDFC, when i went to sarjapur branch they asked for Visa copy and even tickets



Why are you not creating an account in ICICI? They provide free travel card. Loading of the money as AUD cost you only around 150 or 180 Rs. Using that you can pay visa fee online. You need to, however, activate that card for online transaction, which once activated would be active for 24 hours or so. 

Can you go through the entire thread here? @ All who aren't having ICICI Account.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Which ICICI branch in bangalore is this ?


Gurgaon


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rahul,

if you walk to Koramangala Branch ICICI Bank, near HDFC Bank in 80 feet road down from forum mall, you will get the card easily. They will not ask for your visa or ticket details. You need to take your passport. You need to have an account also (I think).


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Rahul,
> 
> if you walk to Koramangala Branch ICICI Bank, near HDFC Bank in 80 feet road down from forum mall, you will get the card easily. They will not ask for your visa or ticket details. You need to take your passport. You need to have an account also (I think).



Thank you. I will try the ones you mentioned. Gone through the entire thread, i was focussing mainly only on HDFC as i have an account there.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rahulsp said:


> Thank you. I will try the ones you mentioned.


It will 101% work, because I have had my card there only. There is a section of 2 or 3 people sitting, and you just say that you need to have a travel card and load it with so and so AUD. Do not talk anything about visa or tickets. If they ask anything, say you are going to fly soon and you are gona make visa fee online. 

I had all proofs of my EOI submitted, invitation received etc, however, they didn't asked me a single cross question as to why I want a travel card. They need business, and as long as we are genuine why would one need to worry? 

Well you also carry every EOI submitted and or invitation if you already have one. That should work. But DO NOT SHOW THESE OR DISCUSS. Just say you need a travel card with AUD loaded and what is the charge for that etc!

As I had account with ICICI for around 8 years by then, they didn't tell me anything, but they didn't check my account also; but when I filled application and gave, I have asked them to debit INR from my account for loading AUD. That is when they noted my account details in the application form. 

CARRY PASSPORT and any other PHOTO and Address ID Proof. Passport though is sufficient. 
Yes, this branch, I am sure you will get it. You should treat me


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like a Plan  I was trying to keep a straight face while being serious and couldn't help smiling. This could be the reason i did not get the card at the Sarjapur branch while someone else in this forum got it from the same branch. Give me shout if you are anywhere near Sarjapur i will give you treat  

Cheers

Rahul


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rahulsp said:


> Sounds like a Plan  I was trying to keep a straight face while being serious and couldn't help smiling. This could be the reason i did not get the card at the Sarjapur branch while someone else in this forum got it from the same branch. Give me shout if you are anywhere near Sarjapur i will give you treat
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rahul


Oh I see. Cool! Yes, no need to say anything to them unless they ask us. 

Oh I wish I was in Koramangala, I was staying in Jothinivas college road, near that bank only. Near Forum mall  Beautiful days in Bangalore, can't forget, although my living was so expensive, had beautiful time. Now I am far away, in Sydney. 

I hope you know the address I am talking about. Its like diagonally opposite (Left side) from starbucks in that road. Once you pass that Raheja Arcade, in the same side and road, just few steps, you will find the bank in that right side itself, well before the HDFC Bank in the jothinivas college road junction.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Any suggestions how to load 14000 AUD in the FOREX card for paying Visa fees (1st+2nd installments). Govt regulation allows only upto 12000 AUD (euivalent to 10000 US$) for tourist purpose..
Help seniors


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any suggestions how to load 14000 AUD in the FOREX card for paying Visa fees (1st+2nd installments). Govt regulation allows only upto 12000 AUD (euivalent to 10000 US$) for tourist purpose..
> Help seniors


How come your visa fee is 14000 in first place? Have they increased visa changes by 50%? lol Even then you won't touch this figure.

And if you say installment, yes load few thousand and pay and then load again. Where is the problem?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any suggestions how to load 14000 AUD in the FOREX card for paying Visa fees (1st+2nd installments). Govt regulation allows only upto 12000 AUD (euivalent to 10000 US$) for tourist purpose..
> Help seniors


If 2nd installment is for dependent functional english them you can load that amount later. As you will have to pay the 2nd one only after CO asks for it.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> It is just CARd which is similar to Credit card but difference is that it is a prepaid one.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, 

I do understand, i tried contacting bookmyforex but they denied to help me transferring amount in anz bank.

Dint get even good response from thomascook, private organisations..not able to rely on them...

Don know should i trust them, its matter of afterall 2-3 lak :-(

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I do understand, i tried contacting bookmyforex but they denied to help me transferring amount in anz bank.
> 
> ...


If you have HDFC or ICICI they can transfer the amount to ANZ.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Sounds like a Plan  I was trying to keep a straight face while being serious and couldn't help smiling. This could be the reason i did not get the card at the Sarjapur branch while someone else in this forum got it from the same branch. Give me shout if you are anywhere near Sarjapur i will give you treat
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rahul


Dear Rahul,

Bang that HDFC sarjapur branch executive who asked for VISA copy with the proof.

Take a print out of below and show him and tell VISA copy is not needed.

*Eligibility and Documentation of Multicurrency card*
HDFC Bank || Multicurreny Card

or 
Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


I personally faced same situation at chennai, and The manager have no words to deny and finally agreed to give the Forex card.


These guys simply say as per RBI guidelines, But you Say I confirmed it with Customer care.

Hope you will get it from the same branch

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I do understand, i tried contacting bookmyforex but they denied to help me transferring amount in anz bank.
> 
> ...


Through bookmyforex you can do wiretransfer to Oz bank. Charges are very less than other bank.

Or you can transfer from you indian bank to Oz bank,


If you get forex card (hdfc or axis or ingvysa) from bookmyforex then they will load money in that and later landing in Oz you can withdraw money from any ATM (No extra charges)
and deposit in your OZ bank (Long process - Just an Idea only)

Please find details and possiblities throught bookmyforex here : https://www.bookmyforex.com/all-frequently-asked-questions.do


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Through bookmyforex you can do wiretransfer to Oz bank. Charges are very less than other bank.
> 
> Or you can transfer from you indian bank to Oz bank,
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, bookmyforex people are asking for visa copy....and i need it to pay my visa fee....so, nt helping they r.

Bt, i had wrd with icici...and got to know that i can trnsfer online...i will try that as my wife holds icici bank (i am nt allowed to trnsfer from my icici to my anz bank account)

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> If you have HDFC or ICICI they can transfer the amount to ANZ.


Thanks buddy....just spoke with them, they confirmed that.

I will initiate money trnsfer that soon

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

1) A form to be filed in with details of recipient bank /address/purpose of amount transfer etc 
2) One check leaf 
3) Passport xerox copy 

With those 3, I have transferred AUD 6000+ in HDFC Bank, Chennai. Initially when I called the Cust.Care, they sid that we can not transfer more than AUD 5000 per day, but when I reached the bank they informed that there is no such restriction for right reasons and they have transferred the entire amount in one shot.


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Rahul,
> 
> Bang that HDFC sarjapur branch executive who asked for VISA copy with the proof.
> 
> ...



Thanks Siva. It was a brilliant idea to take the print out along with you. I shall try once again, otherwise there are plenty of ICICI branches around suggested by forum members where i can get the card.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Thanks Siva. It was a brilliant idea to take the print out along with you. I shall try once again, otherwise there are plenty of ICICI branches around suggested by forum members where i can get the card.


Dear 

Visit any near by branch which is convenient to you, keep print out if needed or use mobile to show this online proof.....

*Passport copy
Cheque leaf is enough. *

They will fill a form or ask us to fill a form regarding forex card, currency and amount.


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

*Visa fees transfer using ICICI savings account*



piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks buddy....just spoke with them, they confirmed that.
> 
> I will initiate money trnsfer that soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Hi Piyush,

Can you please let me know the process as to how we can transfer the said amount from ICICI account to the Immigration account number(do u have any account details for the same?).


thanks,
Vinay


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

yanivsinha said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> Can you please let me know the process as to how we can transfer the said amount from ICICI account to the Immigration account number(do u have any account details for the same?).
> 
> ...


No Mate, 

I don wish to transfer to immi account number, instead wan to transfer to my anz bank (already had this bank account since long time)
Ultimately, my agent will pay visa fee.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> No Mate,
> 
> I don wish to transfer to immi account number, instead wan to transfer to my anz bank (already had this bank account since long time)
> Ultimately, my agent will pay visa fee.
> ...



My bad.. i didn't read read whole context of the thread.

thanks though for a prompt response!!


regards


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

yanivsinha said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> Can you please let me know the process as to how we can transfer the said amount from ICICI account to the Immigration account number(do u have any account details for the same?).
> 
> ...



Do you want pay your visa fees?

or 

transfer money to Oz bank account?


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

*Forex card for Visa fees payment*



sivakumar s s said:


> Do you want pay your visa fees?
> 
> or
> 
> transfer money to Oz bank account?



Hi Siva,

I needed to pay for visa fees. Today, somehow I managed to get ICICI forex travel card(AUD currency card).I went with the passport xerox copy along with EOI invitation letter(the one available in the skillselect) and filled few forms and got the card instantly. As I have an account with ICICI,they debited the fees amount from my account and loaded the card with the desired amount in next 2 to 3 hours.

Thank you members for sharing the details about forex card payment on this thread.

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

yanivsinha said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I needed to pay for visa fees. Today, somehow I managed to get ICICI forex travel card(AUD currency card).I went with the passport xerox copy along with EOI invitation letter(the one available in the skillselect) and filled few forms and got the card instantly. As I have an account with ICICI,they debited the fees amount from my account and loaded the card with the desired amount in next 2 to 3 hours.
> 
> ...


All the best vinay,

Hope you had loaded some extra 100 AUD in the travel card apart money from your visa fees.

all the best for you oz aspirations


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best vinay,
> 
> Hope you had loaded some extra 100 AUD in the travel card apart money from your visa fees.
> 
> all the best for you oz aspirations


Thank you Siva and good luck to you as well.. 

I loaded desired visa fee amount of 3520 AUD in the card as for now.If required I will further get it reloaded again.

Cheers!!


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

yanivsinha said:


> Thank you Siva and good luck to you as well..
> 
> I loaded desired visa fee amount of 3520 AUD in the card as for now.If required I will further get it reloaded again.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi dude, there is a surcharge of 1.08% which will be charged for online transactions. So, better load some more money.


How to pay for an application

How to pay for an application
If you pay for your visa application, sponsorship, nomination or visa evidencing charge by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
*The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

yanivsinha said:


> Thank you Siva and good luck to you as well..
> 
> I loaded desired visa fee amount of 3520 AUD in the card as for now.If required I will further get it reloaded again.
> 
> Cheers!!


Definitely you need to reload it again......

See comments by hussain....


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Yaniv sinha,

Im also planning to load my forex card. can you let me the equivalent INR money that you paid so that I dont end up paying more exchange rate?

Was there any other loading charges from ICICI also?

THanks


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Hi Yaniv sinha,
> 
> Im also planning to load my forex card. can you let me the equivalent INR money that you paid so that I dont end up paying more exchange rate?
> 
> ...


hey,

The forex card as such cost me Rs 168/-(150 + service charge). As for the exchange rate offered from ICICI on 03-Feb-15 was Rs 48.31 for each AUD. In total, Rs 170219/- has been debited for AUD 3520.

Please load more forex (may be about AUD 3650) as there is an additional surcharge of 1.08 % of visa application fees is also charged. 

Regard,
Vinay


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

yanivsinha said:


> hey,
> 
> The forex card as such cost me Rs 168/-(150 + service charge). As for the exchange rate offered from ICICI on 03-Feb-15 was Rs 48.31 for each AUD. In total, Rs 170219/- has been debited for AUD 3520.
> 
> ...



IcIcI has much better exchange rate then, less than 40 paise than HDFC........

Good.......


----------



## jyothi318 (Feb 2, 2015)

Can I use the MasterCard Credit card of my cousin living in Australia? Are there any additional charges involved in using the Australian card for transaction outside Australia?

Please clarify. I am from India.
Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jyothi318 said:


> Can I use the MasterCard Credit card of my cousin living in Australia? Are there any additional charges involved in using the Australian card for transaction outside Australia?
> 
> Please clarify. I am from India.
> Thanks.


Yes you can with 1.08% surcharge if the credit card is a VISA or Mastercard.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

Do you have any update on todays exchange rate at ICICI bank? HDFC will load the FOREX card today at INR 49.48, yesterday it was 49.46 and day before yesterday it was 48.76. I'm not sure if this is the right time to load the FOREX card or can I wait further?
Even a 1 rupee drop, infact 0.50 INR drops help me save 3k INR as I need to load with 6000 + AUD.


Bookmyforex.com offers at much cheaper price 48.38 today, but they need VISA copy and travel ticket to provide card.

Any advice is much appreciated....Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any update on todays exchange rate at ICICI bank? HDFC will load the FOREX card today at INR 49.48, yesterday it was 49.46 and day before yesterday it was 48.76. I'm not sure if this is the right time to load the FOREX card or can I wait further?
> Even a 1 rupee drop, infact 0.50 INR drops help me save 3k INR as I need to load with 6000 + AUD.
> ...


Just tyoe icici forec card rate in google

And since its 6000 you can ask bank for discount. You can get discount upto 60 paisa also ask them to waive of card loading fees


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

jyothi318 said:


> Can I use the MasterCard Credit card of my cousin living in Australia? Are there any additional charges involved in using the Australian card for transaction outside Australia?
> 
> Please clarify. I am from India.
> Thanks.


Of course and believe its the best mean of payment without any delay. It confirms u within few seconds.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any update on todays exchange rate at ICICI bank? HDFC will load the FOREX card today at INR 49.48, yesterday it was 49.46 and day before yesterday it was 48.76. I'm not sure if this is the right time to load the FOREX card or can I wait further?
> Even a 1 rupee drop, infact 0.50 INR drops help me save 3k INR as I need to load with 6000 + AUD.
> ...


Good home work dear shorefisher

Today rate for forex card

HDFC - 49.48
ICICI - * 49.15*
bookmyforex -48.51 _present rate 4:20Pm IST_
http://www.hdfcbank.com/assets/pdf/forex_rates/rates.pdf

https://itreasury.icicibank.com/forexatclick/forms/SellingRate.aspx
https://www.bookmyforex.com/


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

it looks a great time to pay aus fee with the depreciated dollar...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> it looks a great time to pay aus fee with the depreciated dollar...


Ha ha ha ha.... we are not that lucky to pay in this depreciated dollar dear...

But it is good for forex exchange for new migrants....

When I paid, it was HDFC forex card- 54.98,

Hope you could have paid more than that.... say 56 or 57


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your inputs, I loaded today in my HDFC multi currency card by a exchange rate of 49.50. Yes as everyone mentioned, though there is a online chart on forex rates published everyday by banks, still bank guy mentioned when he books the payment in his machine whatever price its showing is the price. It may be more or less and not in his control.
I would suggest people use this opportunity to load as many AUDs needed for various purposes in their forex card.
Also forgot to mention about bookmyforex, I did a online chat with them and they clearly mentioned without a valid visa and a travel ticket, they cannot provide a forex card though their price is very tempting.....All the Best for everyone and thanks again for your timely reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Haven't visited this thread for quite some time. From earlier experiences shared on this thread, I learnt that multi-currency card would not work to pay the visa fees. Does it work now?


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes it should work as I made my ACS fee using the same HDFC multi currency card, and also as per other people most recent inputs I think it should work for DIAC visa payment as well.....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Haven't visited this thread for quite some time. From earlier experiences shared on this thread, I learnt that multi-currency card would not work to pay the visa fees. Does it work now?


That was absolutely wrong information dear Toytowner.....

May be someone might have faced issue with multi-currency card HDFC,

I personally used the same in my visa application and I feel it is hassle free than single currency card.


It is working very well always, In fact nowdays HDFC bank prefers to give this multi...card only because it is double the rate of single card....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs, I loaded today in my HDFC multi currency card by a exchange rate of 49.50. Yes as everyone mentioned, though there is a online chart on forex rates published everyday by banks, still bank guy mentioned when he books the payment in his machine whatever price its showing is the price. It may be more or less and not in his control.
> I would suggest people use this opportunity to load as many AUDs needed for various purposes in their forex card.
> Also forgot to mention about bookmyforex, I did a online chat with them and they clearly mentioned without a valid visa and a travel ticket, they cannot provide a forex card though their price is very tempting.....All the Best for everyone and thanks again for your timely reply


Good job shorefisher...

I have a plan to buy one forex card from bookmyforex, though I already have multi-currency card with HDFC...

Really rates very less....


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

hey guys

Have been through this thread
I understand ICICI AUD card and HDFC Forexplus AUD card are the best bets for paying VISA fee compared to Credit Cards

Recently as the INR has appreciated and AUD has depreciated to sub 47 levels (lowest in the past 1 year) , isn't this a good time to block the cards for future issue?

I envisage use of the card in future months.. So is this the right time to get a Travel Card ( with the current currency rate 48 to 49 , but def sub 50) blocked.. for future use?


What is the validity of such cards?

Can local Forex dealers also offer HDFC Forex plus cards albeit with a lower rate as compared to the bank itself?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Normally forex card comes with 5 years validity...



Analyst23 said:


> hey guys
> 
> Have been through this thread
> I understand ICICI AUD card and HDFC Forexplus AUD card are the best bets for paying VISA fee compared to Credit Cards
> ...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> hey guys
> 
> Have been through this thread
> I understand ICICI AUD card and HDFC Forexplus AUD card are the best bets for paying VISA fee compared to Credit Cards
> ...


I have an ICICI AUD card which is valid for 3 years.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Paid my fees using HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and it was a breeze.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> Paid my fees using HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and it was a breeze.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Great that's a good news. At the time I was supposed to visa fees there was news that multi currency cards don't work.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Paid my fees using HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and it was a breeze.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Getting ready for big sensational days...... pleasant in fact

All the best

dear

Wish you a speedy grant.....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Finally after roaming around for forex travel card, done with it.

Got it from BLR MG road branch. ICICI Single currency forex travel card and paid the fee.

In-case, if anyone is facing issues in getting a travel card. Here are some of the tips:

1) Don't hesitate to open an account with ICICI/HDFC/Axis bank.
2) Then get internet banking enabled.
3) Add new account to your payee list preferably NEFT/RGTS, it takes 24 hours cooling period to get activated.
4) For NEFT the upper limit is 15L per day
5) Do a trail transfer using IMPS to the new account and then transfer the remaining fee amount to the new account. *Or* you could drop in a cheque while opening the account the bank guys will help you. It is not necessary to inform them that you are going to use the card for online VISA payment. Say them that you will travel in few weeks from now. 
6) Fill-in all application for forex card and ask them to book a deal. Select personal or leisure travel purpose. Just passport is enough xerox of it and originals, along with address proof if possible. Bargain for some reduction in exchange rate.
7) Once the money is loaded to forex card, you will get message regarding the same.
8) Post which check the forex welcome kit and enable ECOM option
9) I am not sure of HDFC/Axis, but most likely it might be the same like ICICI. Use the link provided in *Online/e-Commerce Transaction* section and login.
10) After logging in, click on *E-COM* section link from right hand side.
11) Then click on *Activate for 24 hours online transaction* (radio button) Then from drop down menu select *activate* and enter entire amount loaded in the card in limit section (text bar)
12) After doing this your card will be enabled for online transaction.
13) Login to your IMMI account, check all your application details and click submit. Your application will be locked. (No further changes can be made)
14) Enter the card details. Name will not be there in the card, (don't panic) enter your name if you had applied for the forex card, if not the name of the person who had applied for the card. Follow basic steps like any other online payment.
15) You are through.

I hope it helps.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks FunnkyZoom for telephonic and chat support


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Finally after roaming around for forex travel card, done with it.
> 
> Got it from BLR MG road branch. ICICI Single currency forex travel card and paid the fee.
> 
> ...


*Good for newbie's.......................... Much information useful one.....*



But just wonder why single card.......

*Multicurrency is hassle free one * and once activated and amount is loaded, it can be readily used in online transactions with out any hassles like going into ecom section and blah blah .........


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thank You thank you

Most people have used HDFC multi currency.

But I went through ICICI, I couldn't get confirmation from any of our fellow members that recently ICICI mutil currency worked out. Thats why... 



sivakumar s s said:


> *Good for newbie's.......................... Much information useful one.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

sivakumar s s said:


> Getting ready for big sensational days...... pleasant in fact
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


Thanks Siva for your wishes.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello All
My credit card has a limit to accommodate the Visa fee in full, does anyone suggests using it for the payment, can avoid running here and there for the travel card.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Hello All
> My credit card has a limit to accommodate the Visa fee in full, does anyone suggests using it for the payment, can avoid running here and there for the travel card.
> 
> Thanks
> Ramesh


Best mode of payment and the easiest way....i paid the same way.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Best mode of payment and the easiest way....i paid the same way.


But then don't you have to pay extra Forex conversion charges ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Hello All
> My credit card has a limit to accommodate the Visa fee in full, does anyone suggests using it for the payment, can avoid running here and there for the travel card.
> 
> Thanks
> Ramesh


Go for forex card u will save 3.5 percent transaction fees.


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

is bookmyforex good? Have read mixed reviews online.
Moving to aus and want to carry funds in form of DD or TC ( along with some cash) 

BookMyForex guys are asking me to go for DemandDraft instead of TravellersCheque? Want to know pros and cons of each.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> But then don't you have to pay extra Forex conversion charges ?


I have anAustralian Credit Card...so not in my case....


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> is bookmyforex good? Have read mixed reviews online.
> Moving to aus and want to carry funds in form of DD or TC ( along with some cash)
> 
> BookMyForex guys are asking me to go for DemandDraft instead of TravellersCheque? Want to know pros and cons of each.


Its really a awesome service dear....

Earlier I bought some cash and yesterday got Forex card from them

Very good service. Genuine......

Shortly I am going apply for TC.....

Rates are very cheap, when compare to any other parties/banks


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

What is TC?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> What is TC?


TC = Traveler's Cheque


----------



## WannaOz (May 29, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Its really a awesome service dear....
> 
> Earlier I bought some cash and yesterday got Forex card from them
> 
> ...


i m going for DD


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

WannaOz said:


> i m going for DD


I am waiting for right time to reload some amount in the card and some in TC


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Anybody can help for good Forex Dealer in Pune?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> I have anAustralian Credit Card...so not in my case....


I have a bank account with an Aus bank that I retained active since my last trip. Is it possible to pay 189 visa fees using net banking? 
If that is not possible, is it OK to make payment using bank's debit card. 

The DIAC website lists following modes:
Paying for online applications
All online applications and services are charged in Australian dollars.

Acceptable payment methods are:

MasterCard
VISA
American Express
Diners Club
JCB
pre-paid credit cards
BPAY using your Australian telephone or Internet banking service for some applications.

I do not know if BPAY is permitted for 189 visa. Pls advise


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Bookmyforex is asking for travel ticket & visa. Has anyone tried ING, HDFC provides a card without visa only for account holders.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, these guys Bookmyforex; HDFC' Axis; ICICI, they make you run in circles.

It depends on your luck to get the travel card without VISA/Air ticket.

My suggestion would be: (To avoid wasting time roaming around and requesting these bank fellows, unless you know someone in the bank.)

If you have account in one of the above banks then check for online option for applying travel card.

In-case, you dont have an account. Go to ICICI MG road branch (BLR), open a account and get the travel card.

Few pages back I have written my experience.



rameshkd said:


> Bookmyforex is asking for travel ticket & visa. Has anyone tried ING, HDFC provides a card without visa only for account holders.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Forex multi currency travel card is provided by HDFC for Rs.500 eventhough you dont have a visa


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

Can a debit card be used for this ?


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have an account with Axis bank. Can I use the debit card in order to pay the fees? I requested for International transactions to be activated yesterday.

If we have any account with Axis bank can we get a forex multicurrency card to pay visa fees ?

Thank you
XWQ


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an account with Axis bank. Can I use the debit card in order to pay the fees? I requested for International transactions to be activated yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yes can be done but will be expensive 3.5 percent charge for transaction and conversion charge also. 

Go for forex card of icici or hdfc and save that 3.5 percent


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I checked with HDFC in Bangalore, they too want a valid Visa. I've finally decided to go ahead with my credit card, will end up paying about 8K extra but can avoid running around banks. The rewards points earned for the ?2.5L transaction would redeem some amount from the additional 3.5%


----------



## Pradeep Reddy (Sep 18, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> I checked with HDFC in Bangalore, they too want a valid Visa. I've finally decided to go ahead with my credit card, will end up paying about 8K extra but can avoid running around banks. The rewards points earned for the ?2.5L transaction would redeem some amount from the additional 3.5%


I used hdfc bank forex card, they didnt ask anything


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes can be done but will be expensive 3.5 percent charge for transaction and conversion charge also.
> 
> Go for forex card of icici or hdfc and save that 3.5 percent



Hi XINGSINGH,

Thank you for the reply. 

I checked with Axis bank. They asked for a ticket. Can I just block a ticket and give it to them without actually purchasing the ticket. 

Also, some say HDFC does not ask for Visa and ticket. Others say they do. Any idea which branch gives this without those documents ? Do we need to have a hdfc account for this ?

Thank you


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

XWQ said:


> Hi XINGSINGH,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


I went to MG Rd branch in Bangalore, the lady said account holders need to show valid visa.
Other must have visa & ticket, plus you should visit them by 3pm Mon-Fri, they don't issues for ex card once market closes.You can check Koramangala branch.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

May be off-topic, but anyone looking to get a NRI account before the landing. If yes, which is the prefered bank, an account which can be easily operated from India and Melbourne.

Also, any one here who have applied for an Aussie Bank Account as it has been suggested in couple of different threads?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Try ANZ, they allow an account to be opened, you'll have to update your details once you land. They used to allow this a few years back, unless the rules have changed now due to AML laws


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Try ANZ, they allow an account to be opened, you'll have to update your details once you land. They used to allow this a few years back, unless the rules have changed now due to AML laws


Thanks.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> I checked with HDFC in Bangalore, they too want a valid Visa. I've finally decided to go ahead with my credit card, will end up paying about 8K extra but can avoid running around banks. The rewards points earned for the ?2.5L transaction would redeem some amount from the additional 3.5%


Check with icici for forex card and for visa you can give eoi invite copy


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Guys I am back with a bang.... 

Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
:cheer2:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

We need your priceless suggestions and comments from Oz.

So, how was your landing, incident free ? 



sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang....
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> We need your priceless suggestions and comments from Oz.
> 
> So, how was your landing, incident free ?


Very nice experience Mathan,


Infact, When my plane lands Adelaide, my mind & heart says its future place.

Yeah it is true, very clean and green city. 

With help of our forum friends got shared accommodation, Free pick up from airport and bought Metro card........

Bank work is done.........(Very helpful bankers, personal banking, spend almost 20 mins with for the process)

Here its mixed population, very cool guys, highly helpful, feel very easy....

Transportation is very expensive, so either hv to buy a monthly metro card or to have CAR.....

Job hunt started.......

I can spend only few time in forum.... Lot of work here to do........
But always be in touch with the forum


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure thing.

Looking forward to hear back from you with the great good news.... *"I got it !!!"*



sivakumar s s said:


> Very nice experience Mathan,
> 
> 
> Infact, When my plane lands Adelaide, my mind & heart says its future place.
> ...


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang....
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


Welcome back Siva...

Hopefully your liking the place already...


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally I managed to get ICICI AUD Travel Card today..
Loaded 3600 AUD @ 49Rs


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Very nice experience Mathan,
> 
> Infact, When my plane lands Adelaide, my mind & heart says its future place.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva 

Thanks for your valuable and positive comments. which flight u booked and how much it costed you and moreover how did you mange to get your accommodation while sitting in india ?
How much you are paying for your shared accommodation ?

Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> Finally I managed to get ICICI AUD Travel Card today..
> Loaded 3600 AUD @ 49Rs


Great go ahead buddy and lodge your application


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Thanks for your valuable and positive comments. which flight u booked and how much it costed you and moreover how did you mange to get your accommodation while sitting in india ?
> How much you are paying for your shared accommodation ?
> ...


Inshah Allah.....

With Lord Venkateswara's grace, airport pick and shared accommodation by a new friend from our Whats App gang.......

Our house is like a unit with 2 bhk which is in the prime posh area of Adelaide, but luckily rent is cheap 265 $ per week. Other house 350 -400 per week


Normally can get in 250 per week in other suburbs..


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Great go ahead buddy and lodge your application


Lodged my application.. Payment through ICICI AUD travel card was a breeze. 
Paid 3558 AUD in total


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> Lodged my application.. Payment through ICICI AUD travel card was a breeze.
> Paid 3558 AUD in total


Great good luck you will get visa in 2 months


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Great good luck you will get visa in 2 months


Usually, CO gets assigned after two months, 
Do we get any kind of intimation or mail that CO gets assigned? ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Usually, CO gets assigned after two months,
> Do we get any kind of intimation or mail that CO gets assigned? ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


No email intimation you status in immi account will change to processing and you will be given direct grant if all documents are uploaded before CO asks for else he will send mail to you asking for documents


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> No email intimation you status in immi account will change to processing and you will be given direct grant if all documents are uploaded before CO asks for else he will send mail to you asking for documents


Grt...thanks

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Indojin (Mar 11, 2015)

Nicemathan -- thank you for the step by step process.
Its a great help.
In my case, when I went to the ICICI bank, they are asking me to show the Visa ....
what to do..?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If you have an account it will quite easy.

In-case you dont have ICICI account, walk-in the head office in your city and open a account with 10K balance and simultaneously apply for travel card also. You should okay. 



Indojin said:


> Nicemathan -- thank you for the step by step process.
> Its a great help.
> In my case, when I went to the ICICI bank, they are asking me to show the Visa ....
> what to do..?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys!

Regarding visa fees payment, i have a query. I do not have enough credit limit to make debit/credit card payment. i read in the forum about payment using travel cards. I tried to get ICICI travel card (AUD). But that was out of stock now as they have only ICICI multi currency card? Has anyone successfully tried paying using that ? Or should i check with some other bank ( but i don't have account with other banks).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

HarishNair2015 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Regarding visa fees payment, i have a query. I do not have enough credit limit to make debit/credit card payment. i read in the forum about payment using travel cards. I tried to get ICICI travel card (AUD). But that was out of stock now as they have only ICICI multi currency card? Has anyone successfully tried paying using that ? Or should i check with some other bank ( but i don't have account with other banks).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any travel card either single currency card or multi currency card.....

But one thing remind always add 50 to 100 AUD extra apart from visa fees....

All the best


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Multi currency card - ticket requested*

Hi Guys,

Axis bank requested for a ticket for the multi currency card. Is it ok if I give a ticket that has been confirmed but not yet paid - I choose "Pay at the branch" option for payment and got a ticket. WIll this be ok?

Thank you


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys, Axis bank requested for a ticket for the multi currency card. Is it ok if I give a ticket that has been confirmed but not yet paid - I choose "Pay at the branch" option for payment and got a ticket. WIll this be ok? Thank you


Check with them if this card can be used to make a payment online, eg linking it with paypal. I had a Axis banks AUD card but it did not allow online payments. Finally had to ship card to Aus to a pal, who withdrew cash and paid on my behalf.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My Axis bank debit card (mastercard - chip and pin) got declined while making the application.

I had a few days ago activated the International transaction - it activated and showed a limit of 400000 INR

When it declined today, I changed the Type II limit to 250000 (I think this is different than the 400000 I gave above)

Still it declined

Not sure - anyone has any idea about this ?

Thank you


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

*help required*

hi all
please help me clear one of my doubt. while filing eoi there is section which asks if any family members are going in future application.

does this mean that when I get invitation for 189 and I file for visa , I have to pay visa cost of myself + all people who are supposed to join in future.

In my case, im planning that I will first travel alone and once I settle, my wife will visit after 1-2 years but that too for few months.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> hi all
> please help me clear one of my doubt. while filing eoi there is section which asks if any family members are going in future application.
> 
> does this mean that when I get invitation for 189 and I file for visa , I have to pay visa cost of myself + all people who are supposed to join in future.
> ...


But you still would be putting in her application too with your 189 processing, right?


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> But you still would be putting in her application too with your 189 processing, right?


hi keeda, can you please elaborate "putting her in application". well what I had in mind is that I will file for my visa only for now. let it first get approved....why I say so is that there have been some unlucky cases of visa rejections....once I go there and get job I will call my wife...she however is not planning for relocation... so I was thinking of getting her on visitor visa for few months....I don't have any knowledge on the same...please guide


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> hi keeda, can you please elaborate "putting her in application". well what I had in mind is that I will file for my visa only for now. let it first get approved....why I say so is that there have been some unlucky cases of visa rejections....once I go there and get job I will call my wife...she however is not planning for relocation... so I was thinking of getting her on visitor visa for few months....I don't have any knowledge on the same...please guide


I haven't heard of any rejections due to "luck" factor. Believe me, there isn't any such thing. It isn't a lucky draw (as opposed to US H1B visa?).

Rejections happen if the applicant wasn't eligible for the PR in the first place (claimed to have more or wrong points - possibly due to misinterpretation of skills assessment), or in very rare cases - for health reasons.

Getting a spouse visa later would be expensive as well as time consuming. I suggest you apply for your spouses' visa at this time itself. Let her just visit once to validate the visa and then she can join you later whenever you have a stable job.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> hi keeda, can you please elaborate "putting her in application". well what I had in mind is that I will file for my visa only for now. let it first get approved....why I say so is that there have been some unlucky cases of visa rejections....once I go there and get job I will call my wife...she however is not planning for relocation... so I was thinking of getting her on visitor visa for few months....I don't have any knowledge on the same...please guide


Dear mate,

you are going in a wrong direction and i dont know who in this world have guided you for this . Dude you are applying for a PR and its not a piece of cake to get the PR first for urself and then later u enroll ur wife for the same. Though she can always come as a visitor to u but then in that case visit would be short (3-6 months). 

Now its all upto you if u are fine with that short visit and comfortable to live all alone in a foreign country (without ur wife and kids). Also after u get urself settled ther's an other option for ur wife that she can apply for a spouse visa but then that too costs more than what it costs today if u enroll ur wife with ur 189 or 190 application.

I would suggest you to add her in ur application and after a grant you go first and get urself settled and later u can call ur wife there.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks a ton keeda and sameer. I think its wise to add now...one last thing....is there any constraint on no of applicants I can add


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Please provide ur opinions on below
1)Can I add only those dependents I mentioned in eoi or I can add more during visa.
2)does my kid who is 3 year hold need to have passport.if that's case I will have to rush tomorrow for passport application .
3) does adding spouse and dependents during visa application provide them access to aus for lifetime as its PR visa


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> Please provide ur opinions on below
> 1)Can I add only those dependents I mentioned in eoi or I can add more during visa.
> 2)does my kid who is 3 year hold need to have passport.if that's case I will have to rush tomorrow for passport application .
> 3) does adding spouse and dependents during visa application provide them access to aus for lifetime as its PR visa


0) There are no constraints on the number of dependents that you can include in your application. But, they should be your dependents. Mainly spouse and kids. Both parents are not considered as dependents. If only one parent, then you can add if you can prove that the parent is financially dependent on you.
1) Not sure about the number of dependents declared in the EOI vs. the number applied for in the actual visa application. Maybe someone with knowledge on this can comment.
2) Yes, please get a tatkal passport issued for your kid. Should take a week or two at max.
3) Again, I am not too sure about this- but from what I know, once they have validated their visas by visiting AUS in the given timeframe, they are free to come to AUS and settle there until 5 years. Now, if they are in AUS when 5 years are up, most probably, they have stayed in AUS for 4 years and thus eligible for citizenship. If not, but are continuing to stay in AUS, I guess they get an easy extension. But, if they are not in AUS and stayed overseas, then returning to AUS (after 5 years) on the same PR visa is still possible but they need something called as a Returning Resident Visa (RRV). Please research on this topic by searching these forums. I am sure you would get more accurate information about this. It is not really a lifetime PR visa, but as they call it- a "pathway" to AU citizenship. They don't just grant you a lifetime visa and give you the freedom to stay/ work as you desire for lifetime. They need skilled immigrants who can live and work here and make AUS their permanent home, and hence the 5 years/ RRV obligation.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 0) There are no constraints on the number of dependents that you can include in your application. But, they should be your dependents. Mainly spouse and kids. Both parents are not considered as dependents. If only one parent, then you can add if you can prove that the parent is financially dependent on you.
> 1) Not sure about the number of dependents declared in the EOI vs. the number applied for in the actual visa application. Maybe someone with knowledge on this can comment.
> 2) Yes, please get a tatkal passport issued for your kid. Should take a week or two at max.
> 3) Again, I am not too sure about this- but from what I know, once they have validated their visas by visiting AUS in the given timeframe, they are free to come to AUS and settle there until 5 years. Now, if they are in AUS when 5 years are up, most probably, they have stayed in AUS for 4 years and thus eligible for citizenship. If not, but are continuing to stay in AUS, I guess they get an easy extension. But, if they are not in AUS and stayed overseas, then returning to AUS (after 5 years) on the same PR visa is still possible but they need something called as a Returning Resident Visa (RRV). Please research on this topic by searching these forums. I am sure you would get more accurate information about this. It is not really a lifetime PR visa, but as they call it- a "pathway" to AU citizenship. They don't just grant you a lifetime visa and give you the freedom to stay/ work as you desire for lifetime. They need skilled immigrants who can live and work here and make AUS their permanent home, and hence the 5 years/ RRV obligation.


thanks keeda for the information...keep up the good work...


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*ICICI Multicurrency Forex card question*

Hi Guys,

Could you tell me the below details on ICICI Multicurrency travel card:

1} If we do not have an ICICI Bank account, do we need a visa / ticket to get the travel card ?

2} If we do not have an ICICI bank account, how do we - transfer the fee amount/ load the fee amount - to the Travel card ? Is it through cheque or is it possible to do it online ?

If it is through cheque, how long does it take to get loaded and activated to use ?

3} What credentials are required to pay the fees using the travel card ? For example for debit card I need my Password. If I forget password it asks for ATM pin to reset password

If the ICICI travel card is used what are the credentials ? And how do we receive these credentials ? Are these given immediately with the card or does it take time to receive them via courier?

4} If we need to open the account at ICICI, how long does it take to open and activate the e-banking and then load the travel card ? 

5} When opening the account, how to we make initial deposit? Is it through cheque ?or is online possible ?

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you tell me the below details on ICICI Multicurrency travel card:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Any update on the above ?

Thank you


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

pls find answer in bolded form


XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you tell me the below details on ICICI Multicurrency travel card:
> 
> ...


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have bank account in ICICI bank. I just pop in bank with my passport copy and they issue me the card within five minutes and they transferred money from my bank to my card same day. very easy and hassle free transaction


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

Could you please throw light on the advantages of using a travel card-ICICI??


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rajurokz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please throw light on the advantages of using a travel card-ICICI??


The advantage with any travel card is that there is not markup fee of 3% on the transactions amount which banks levy if you use a CreditCard.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Answers inline.


XWQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you tell me the below details on ICICI Multicurrency travel card:
> 
> ...


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

Call the banks and ask for details. This is the fastest way. Only banks can give u best answers. Free advice is the most expensive advice


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just want to add to this thread, Travel card is the best and the easiest option as long one has the account in the same bank. Thank you everyone for this thread. 

I have an account in ICICI and walked to the Connaught place, Delhi branch and it was a piece of cake to get the multi currency travel card. I got the good exchange rate as well (49.09) and in addition to this I was charged only 227 (service tax of Rs 124.5 for every lac).
They only asked to provide the Passport copy and fill 2 forms. 

My card was activated within 3 hours and I was successful in lodging my visa application today


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Just want to add to this thread, Travel card is the best and the easiest option as long one has the account in the same bank. Thank you everyone for this thread.
> 
> I have an account in ICICI and walked to the Connaught place, Delhi branch and it was a piece of cake to get the multi currency travel card. I got the good exchange rate as well (49.09) and in addition to this I was charged only 227 (service tax of Rs 124.5 for every lac).
> They only asked to provide the Passport copy and fill 2 forms.
> ...


Did you try to negotiate on the rate, or compare it with HDFC? The market rate today is around 47.5. Somewhere between 48.00 to 48.50 would have been a good rate to buy AUD today.

Anyways, congrats on reaching this milestone!


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks KeeDa.. 
Yes, I did tried HDFC, infact they were offering 50.2 and asking for the flight ticket, without that they were not issuing the card at all.

There is a page online for ICICI forex rates and I was expecting the rate to be somewhere 51.01, and I was happy with 49.09 at the ICICI branch. 

In the morning, XE.com was showing the rate as 48.9 and now by the end of the day its showing as 47.5, so really can't do much with the rates fluctuations. 

At the end of the day, the visa is lodged, so I am cool with it


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> Thanks KeeDa..
> Yes, I did tried HDFC, infact they were offering 50.2 and asking for the flight ticket, without that they were not issuing the card at all.
> 
> There is a page online for ICICI forex rates and I was expecting the rate to be somewhere 51.01, and I was happy with 49.09 at the ICICI branch.
> ...


Hi Sam , 

Is there any card fees as well ,apart from Service charges? I'm thinking to get one soon.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> Hi Sam ,
> 
> Is there any card fees as well ,apart from Service charges? I'm thinking to get one soon.
> 
> ...


Card fee could be around 250 or 500


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Card fees was Rs 150 for ICICI, but i was lucky, the CP branch waived it off for me because I have my salary account with them.


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

well guys,
from the posts it seems icici travel cards is the solution.

has any one in Mumbai got a travel card from icici.

please let me know the branch.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Expats , 

How to check the discounted rates from ICICI bank. The phone banking - doesn't have any option to choose Travel Cards.

Thanks in advance.
Dee


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

*Amount in Travel Card*

Hi All,
I am expecting invitation in next round and thought I'd get travel card ready to make the payment.
Fortunately, wife has an account in ICICI and i'm planning to apply for it online.
Visa fee for the two of us comes to AUD 5280.

*Do I need to have some extra cash in the travel card for transaction charges or will AUD 5280 be enough?*

Thanks in advance.
Awin


----------



## pavzie (Sep 15, 2014)

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> I am expecting invitation in next round and thought I'd get travel card ready to make the payment.
> Fortunately, wife has an account in ICICI and i'm planning to apply for it online.
> Visa fee for the two of us comes to AUD 5280.
> ...


Yes there will be additional charges which the bank may charge you. I can give you hdfc bank charge rate but its irrevelant. i had increased the limit on my Hdfc bank credit card and did the payment. Later the extra charges were billed to me.


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> I am expecting invitation in next round and thought I'd get travel card ready to make the payment.
> Fortunately, wife has an account in ICICI and i'm planning to apply for it online.
> Visa fee for the two of us comes to AUD 5280.
> ...


Yes, there will be an additional 1 % surcharge. For me the total for a couple was AUD 5337.02


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Yes, there will be an additional 1 % surcharge. For me the total for a couple was AUD 5337.02


Thanks for the reply. I'm aware that credit cards have a surcharge. I was asking specifically for travel cards as I'm planning to get one from ICICI. Was your payment using travel card?


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I paid using the icici travel card on 31st March... It doesn't matter you use credit card or travel card , the surcharge is for Mastercard or visa... so you will have to pay around 5337 or 5338... I loaded my card with 5400 as round figure.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus (Oct 21, 2014)

sam24112003 said:


> Yes I paid using the icici travel card on 31st March... It doesn't matter you use credit card or travel card , the surcharge is for Mastercard or visa... so you will have to pay around 5337 or 5338... I loaded my card with 5400 as round figure.


My credit card limit is nowhere near that amount. So travel card is only option! Thanks for the info. Now I can proceed with arranging the card. Good luck with your visa application


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi All, went to ICICI MG road branch today and they informed me that Visa is reqd to get a forex card... any one facing this?

What are the other options apart from Credit cards?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

arvind1017 said:


> Hi All, went to ICICI MG road branch today and they informed me that Visa is reqd to get a forex card... any one facing this?
> 
> What are the other options apart from Credit cards?


Yes, I had checked with ICICI, HDFC, Axis, ING all of them went through the same blabbering. Finally used my own cc.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I got it from MG road ICICI bank, but they asked me to open an account.

If possible go and open an account while filling the account application, tell you also need a travel card. You should be fine.



arvind1017 said:


> Hi All, went to ICICI MG road branch today and they informed me that Visa is reqd to get a forex card... any one facing this?
> 
> What are the other options apart from Credit cards?


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Hi All, went to ICICI MG road branch today and they informed me that Visa is reqd to get a forex card... any one facing this?
> 
> What are the other options apart from Credit cards?


Try axis. I got one from axis bank. They asked for the Invitation letter that i received.

or Try with ICICI if the invitation letter to apply for VISA may help you.

Regards
Amrinder


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Yes, I had checked with ICICI, HDFC, Axis, ING all of them went through the same blabbering. Finally used my own cc.


I took from HDFC Bangalore mentioning that I need FOREX card to apply for Aus Visa, then how come you can expect me to produce a VISA. After that, he asked me to fill a form and then provided HDFC multi currency card immediately by paying Rs.500. 
It took a day for the card to get activated, then I loaded with AUD currency by paying a extra charge of Rs.75.

Insist in the bank that while other branches provide, why dont they?

Note: I have my salary account with HDFC, not sure about your case.

All the Best!


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

amrinder23 said:


> Try axis. I got one from axis bank. They asked for the Invitation letter that i received. or Try with ICICI if the invitation letter to apply for VISA may help you. Regards Amrinder


Please avoid axis. It would fail when used to make online payments like visa payments. 

Always suggest ICICI or HDFC.


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all,

So, after reading through most of the pages here, I think the two suitable options for me to pay the visa fees are as below:

1) ICICI multi-currency card - also I'm inclined towards this as I have my salary a/c with them.

2) I have a Citibank credit card as well with a limit of >3.5l - so should I try this or my understanding is correct that 6-7% transaction fee will apply - correct me if I am wrong?

- People who have already paid the visa fees/ or currently planning to :- Are there any other better options (to save charges) or should I go ahead with one of the above options?

- Also, read that primary applicant + dependent comes out ~5400 AUD - so should this be the amount that I need to load or will it vary? Planning to lodge visa on 25th april ( hopefully once I get an invite).


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So, after reading through most of the pages here, I think the two suitable options for me to pay the visa fees are as below:
> 
> ...


After rejections from 3 banks I went ahead with my Citibank CC. The total comes upto 5337 AUD, which was paid through CC. I was charged a total of ~266,767 INR. you would end paying about 6-7K extra. I did not mind that, given I was already tired running around banks.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes Ramesh, its better not to waste time roaming around these bankers.

They act as if they are doing some favor for us.

I lost 5-6 weeks because of this travel card fundaa.... Looking back now if anyone ask's me, I will clearly say for a quick lodging better go for CC; even though we spend some extra Ks...



rameshkd said:


> After rejections from 3 banks I went ahead with my Citibank CC. The total comes upto 5337 AUD, which was paid through CC. I was charged a total of ~266,767 INR. you would end paying about 6-7K extra. I did not mind that, given I was already tired running around banks.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sry for updating the info on travel card, did give a call to ICICI customer care and took the numbers of all the branches which give travel cards, then contacted those branches on phone, and went to ICICI Money branch, and no one questioned about visa and other stuffs. Just gave me a travel card.


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

Go with the Citi Card. For those who are worrying about the transaction limit being less, just popup the citi credit limit with balance amount for example 
say your citi limit for card is 3 lakhs and your visa fees is 3.5 lakhs 
add the 50k to your citi from your savings you will see the limit automatically move to 3.5 lakhs
and then you can pay. I have done this and it works. You cant skip the transaction fees, i have tried to run across multiple banks and tried almost all possible means but the mentioned method worked for me.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Agree. Citi is the best. Just pay in advance the credit u need then call the bank that u will do an online transaction for australian visa


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Dear friends,

It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!

A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.

Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.

I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, how much did you pay through Citi Credit card (Just for you or You+1 )

If the current Aus rate is 49.85/ Dollar in INR how much extra do we have to pay ?

What was the transaction charges ?

For example I have a credit limit of just 1.7 Lakhs Can I top up with another 1.2L to reach the limit of around 2.5 to 2.7 L ?


Thanks
Afdal





BngToPerth said:


> Go with the Citi Card. For those who are worrying about the transaction limit being less, just popup the citi credit limit with balance amount for example
> say your citi limit for card is 3 lakhs and your visa fees is 3.5 lakhs
> add the 50k to your citi from your savings you will see the limit automatically move to 3.5 lakhs
> and then you can pay. I have done this and it works. You cant skip the transaction fees, i have tried to run across multiple banks and tried almost all possible means but the mentioned method worked for me.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

I got very competitive rate on ICICI travel card in Pune. Refused by Kalyani Nagar branch, I went to Viman nagar branch. No issues there.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Different Cities, Different Rules?*

It seems that it is difficult to get a Travel card in some cities. Generally have found people from Mumbai and Bangalore going through a lot of pain trying to get one, whereas its not so difficult from Pune. This seems quite strange, same bank but different operating procedures in different cities!
I got mine from ICICI Pune (Magarpatta Branch), took me little more than an hour I recall.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

arvind1017 said:


> Sry for updating the info on travel card, did give a call to ICICI customer care and took the numbers of all the branches which give travel cards, then contacted those branches on phone, and went to ICICI Money branch, and no one questioned about visa and other stuffs. Just gave me a travel card.


Hi Arvind1017,

in Which city you have taken the travel card. I am currently in Bangalore. tried with HDFC they were asking for travel details & visa. I am not sure on which ICICI bank I have to check here.

If you know any branches please let me know.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Arvind1017, in Which city you have taken the travel card. I am currently in Bangalore. tried with HDFC they were asking for travel details & visa. I am not sure on which ICICI bank I have to check here. If you know any branches please let me know.


From this thread I read HSR layout branch has been a good choice for ICICI Cards.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Got myself the ICICI Travel card. Just a copy of my passport was enough.

I have a question- I understand (from the booklet) that it won't be activated until they load it up with the requested amount. The question is- after they load it up, is there any wait period? Like 24 hours or so? Or can I make the visa payment immediately?


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Got myself the ICICI Travel card. Just a copy of my passport was enough.
> 
> I have a question- I understand (from the booklet) that it won't be activated until they load it up with the requested amount. The question is- after they load it up, is there any wait period? Like 24 hours or so? Or can I make the visa payment immediately?


ICICI is quick ...max they will take 1-2 hours....


----------



## omar khaled (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Amount debited from ICICI INR account at 16:30 but even now after about 4 hours, the travel card login (that takes the card number and web-login-password) fails saying _Invalid card number/ password_.

No sms and/ or email received yet regarding the travel card activation. Do we get that?

Any specific customer care number to call for this? The regular one (also given in the booklet) gives an automated message saying "you should call from your registered mobile number"

Any other suggestions? Like try to visit an ATM and try and change the ATM PIN and see if gives any useful info- like card really not activated yet. Booklet does say that one can change the PIN here in India.

Or am I getting worried unnecessarily and should just wait until tomorrow and visit the branch?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Amount debited from ICICI INR account at 16:30 but even now after about 4 hours, the travel card login (that takes the card number and web-login-password) fails saying Invalid card number/ password.
> 
> No sms and/ or email received yet regarding the travel card activation. Do we get that?
> 
> ...


Just use your card no and expiry date for transaction.. It doesn't require any authentication at all..


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Amount debited from ICICI INR account at 16:30 but even now after about 4 hours, the travel card login (that takes the card number and web-login-password) fails saying _Invalid card number/ password_.
> 
> No sms and/ or email received yet regarding the travel card activation. Do we get that?
> 
> ...


Hi Keeda,

dont worry, just give them a call on their regular number and ask them to connect you to travel card dept.

Just tell them the error hat you are not able to make a payment or login to your web portal and they will definitely help you out.

I also paid from ICICI card and the same got activated within 2 hours and i got the message as well. 

Have you bought a multi currency card or an AUD currency card?? As for AUD currency card you have to activate your card for the online payment which will be done through your travel cards's web portal.


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Amount debited from ICICI INR account at 16:30 but even now after about 4 hours, the travel card login (that takes the card number and web-login-password) fails saying Invalid card number/ password.
> 
> No sms and/ or email received yet regarding the travel card activation. Do we get that?
> 
> ...


Hi KeeDa,

It takes 24 hours to activate and reload that card. I hope by now you must have made the visa fee payment using it. 

Thanks..


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> It takes 24 hours to activate and reload that card. I hope by now you must have made the visa fee payment using it.
> 
> Thanks..


Dear Experts/Seniors,
Please advise me...is the visa international debit accepted for making payment or do we have to make the payment using credit card only..please advise me


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have HDFC multi currency card which I bought it today. I was just going through the forum and noticed that people are facing issues with HDFC multi currency card. Has anyone able to get through wit this card?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

milapss2003 said:


> I have HDFC multi currency card which I bought it today. I was just going through the forum and noticed that people are facing issues with HDFC multi currency card. Has anyone able to get through wit this card?



No issues with card.... Infact its the best deal to use.

I used it as many others never faced any problem in this.


All the best.

Some get the issues but they are not clear about the insight.....May be some technical wrong update or currency conversion and so on......


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Got myself the ICICI Travel card. Just a copy of my passport was enough.
> 
> I have a question- I understand (from the booklet) that it won't be activated until they load it up with the requested amount. The question is- after they load it up, is there any wait period? Like 24 hours or so? Or can I make the visa payment immediately?


Hi Keeda,

I see that you have got a ICICI Travel card and so did I. Have you paid the fee with the same card.

I have loaded my card with AUD 6300 and this is the total fee that I need to pay for myself,wife and kid.

Now, do I have to incur any other charges apart from the above fees like a surcharge or something? Or, do I just pay $6300.

The problem is, I have loaded the exact amount without having any buffer. If you could please throw some light on this, I would be able to reload the card with some extra amount since am planning to lodge the application the day after tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I see that you have got a ICICI Travel card and so did I. Have you paid the fee with the same card.
> 
> ...


Load at least some 100 AUD extra. Last FY, my fees were 6160 + 66.53 surcharge.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

cooldude555 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I see that you have got a ICICI Travel card and so did I. Have you paid the fee with the same card.
> 
> ...


Hi CoolDude,

Even i am in the process of getting an ICICI travel card. My visa charges are same as yours too.

There are additional charges over and above the 6300 Aud. The DIAC site charges a surcharge in case you use a card to make the payment, the charges are mentioned below.

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%

Also ICICI has some service charge too, i am not sure of how much it was. It was not more than 0.1%.

So loading your card with exactly 6300 Aud will not work.

Hope this helps!!

Regards, Ga.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> It takes 24 hours to activate and reload that card. I hope by now you must have made the visa fee payment using it.
> 
> Thanks..


I somehow missed your message. Thanks for the same. Yes, I paid the fees using the card just in time before my invite was about to expire. Let this be a reminder to others about not to wait until the last moment for the card as the bank might take some time to load it up. They took about 2 days for me- said something about having to purchase or put an order for the foreign currency themselves from some other party (RBI I suppose).


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

I got my ICICI Travel card yesterday loaded with 6400 AUD. got it in 4 Hrs.

Thanks Keeda for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> I got my ICICI Travel card yesterday loaded with 6400 AUD. got it in 4 Hrs.
> 
> Thanks Keeda for clarifying my doubts.


Good. Yeah, the card you get immediately. Its the money that can be delayed. Login and check online if the amount is in there.


----------



## pradip79408 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Any Issues with HDFC card?*



shorefisher said:


> I took from HDFC Bangalore mentioning that I need FOREX card to apply for Aus Visa, then how come you can expect me to produce a VISA. After that, he asked me to fill a form and then provided HDFC multi currency card immediately by paying Rs.500.
> It took a day for the card to get activated, then I loaded with AUD currency by paying a extra charge of Rs.75.
> 
> Insist in the bank that while other branches provide, why dont they?
> ...


Did you pay visa fees with HDFC forex card? I read in this thread that some are facing issues with HDFC forex card and had to convert the money back and lost 14-15k in the process.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Load at least some 100 AUD extra. Last FY, my fees were 6160 + 66.53 surcharge.


Thanks buddy. I went to the bank today and they have loaded the extra $100 in about 30mins time. Checked the balance and found everything is in place.

Thanks again.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Gaut said:


> Hi CoolDude,
> 
> Even i am in the process of getting an ICICI travel card. My visa charges are same as yours too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed mail my friend. I did go to the bank today to get $100 re loaded to the card. They have done it immediately and the same reflected on my travel card too.

I now have $6400 and I hope this would suffice the extra charges that we were talking about?

Thanks.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> It takes 24 hours to activate and reload that card. I hope by now you must have made the visa fee payment using it.
> 
> Thanks..


My travel card was activated and the required amount has been loaded within a span of about 4 hrs.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> My travel card was activated and the required amount has been loaded within a span of about 4 hrs.


ICICI has promised me similar turn around times. Hope they would live up to their claim later this week when I will procure the travel card.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Dear Experts/Seniors,
> Please advise me...is the visa international debit accepted for making payment or do we have to make the payment using credit card only..please advise me


Are you talking about the ICICI Visa/Master Travel Card? If yes, it did work on DIAC website to pay the visa fee for most of the forum members. Even am planning to use the same card.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

basilmabraham said:


> ICICI has promised me similar turn around times. Hope they would live up to their claim later this week when I will procure the travel card.


I advise you to keep a tab on the exchange rates for the next few days. Have your amount ready in your savings account and the day you feel the rate is good, call your bank executive and let them know to load the amount. 

Also, bargain for a better rate over the rate published over the web. ICICI usually gives you a discount of Rs 0.20 over the prevailing rate if you are loading anything more than $3000 and this was confirmed to me by my branch. So try negotiating over and above the discount you are already given.

ICICI Forex exchange rates are always more by about Rs 0.30 to Rs 0.70 over the existing market rates.

Cheers


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

cooldude555 said:


> I advise you to keep a tab on the exchange rates for the next few days. Have your amount ready in your savings account and the day you feel the rate is good, call your bank executive and let them know to load the amount.
> 
> Also, bargain for a better rate over the rate published over the web. ICICI usually gives you a discount of Rs 0.20 over the prevailing rate if you are loading anything more than $3000 and this was confirmed to me by my branch. So try negotiating over and above the discount you are already given.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mate. I will keep this in mind when converting to AUD.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Good. Yeah, the card you get immediately. Its the money that can be delayed. Login and check online if the amount is in there.


in fact i got my card in 15mins, got money into my account in max 4 hrs.


----------



## rkbplg (Jul 5, 2015)

*How to pay VISA fee from UK*

Just documenting for the benefit of people who are trying to pay VISA fee for Australia from UK.

I just lodged my VISA application. After doing lot of R&D and tense moment of not being in India to avail the travel card, I ended up having a last laugh.

Yesterday night downloaded Revolut application on my mobile, set up the account (for free). It gave me a virtual card instantly. Also selected to send the physical card which takes 4-6 days to come but you dont have to wait for that as you do get virtual card instantly on app itself. Then verified my identity by scanning UK license (you could also scan your passport) and my picture through the app only. Then topped up 3600 GBP and paid the VISA fee.

Revolut offers the best exchange rates and no additional charges for international fee.

Unfortunately, this can not be used this cheaply from Indian accounts as Indian banks would charge you money to transfer money to Revolut app.

But in UK, it was a cakewalk. I am very happy as it din't take any time and I didnt have to go anywhere and guess what saved anywhere between 160-225 GBP (2 adults and 2 kids).

Best of luck guys.

=====================================================
ACS +ve: 16th May 2015
IELTS: 12th June 2015 (R8 L9 S8 W7)
EOI submitted: 15th June 2015
Invitation: 6th July 2015
VISA Lodged: 5th August 2015


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Load ICICI travel card online*

Has any one loaded there travel card through ICICI website

Travel Card | International Travel Card | Travel Cards India - ICICI Bank.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sun99 said:


> Has any one loaded there travel card through ICICI website
> 
> Travel Card | International Travel Card | Travel Cards India - ICICI Bank.


I tried doing it but the website was not allowing me to re load since the card was issued by Centrum. I had to go to the bank for re loading it.

If you are loading the card for the first time, theres no way you can do it through the website. You have to visit a branch.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Surcharge on ICICI Forex*

Hi friends,

I wanted to pay my visa fees of 7200$ and wanted to know how much over and above the visa fees should I load my forex card with.

1. What is the surcharge on 7200$ visa fees (2 adults + 2 kids) using ICICI Forex card (Visa/MasterCard)? 

2.Is there any other charge over and above the visa fees?

Thanks for your advise!

regards,
Guru


----------



## afdalky (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Guru,

As far as I know there will be a charge of 1.2 Rs etc per Australian dollar .

For eg. Today's rate is 47 Rs per AUD ICICI rate will be around 48.20 RS and if you are buying more than 3000 AUD then you can ask for a better deal, I was offered around 50 paisa

Apart from that there is a small surcharge of 230 Rs and card charge of 150 Rs

Regards
Afdal





gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I wanted to pay my visa fees of 7200$ and wanted to know how much over and above the visa fees should I load my forex card with.
> 
> ...


----------



## sun99 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guru,

There is transaction fees charged while paying the fees using credit card.





gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I wanted to pay my visa fees of 7200$ and wanted to know how much over and above the visa fees should I load my forex card with.
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sun99 said:


> Guru,
> 
> There is transaction fees charged while paying the fees using credit card.


No transaction fee is applied to him as he gonna use Forex card not credit card.


@ Guru Visa fees + 200 Aud load.

Any how after coming here you gonna use that money....

All the best


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

gurudev said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I wanted to pay my visa fees of 7200$ and wanted to know how much over and above the visa fees should I load my forex card with.
> 
> ...



Guru,

I have paid $6300 which is the visa fees and a surcharge of $62. Based on this you can load an extra amount of approximately $150 AUD on top of the visa fees.

FYI, I have paid the fees with ICICI Travel card.

All the best.


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone used Travel card. The currency exchange rate looks quiet high for ICICI.
Today AUD is 47.50 INR but on ICICI page its showing 48.80 . https://itreasury.icicibank.com/forexatclick/forms/MicroCardRateView.aspx

Can someone please confirm if exchange rate at ICICI travel card is 1.20$ higher than actual dollar price

please shed some light on it.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sumit1286 said:


> Has anyone used Travel card. The currency exchange rate looks quiet high for ICICI.
> Today AUD is 47.50 INR but on ICICI page its showing 48.80 . https://itreasury.icicibank.com/forexatclick/forms/MicroCardRateView.aspx
> 
> Can someone please confirm if exchange rate at ICICI travel card is 1.20$ higher than actual dollar price
> ...


These guys generally quote about 80 paisa to a rupee more than the prevailing rate for that day. You have to negotiate with these guys and they will generally offer you a discount of 30 to 50 paisa if you are loading anything more than AUD 3000.

I did use ICICI travel card and the rate I got was 48.01. If a particular branch is not willing to give you discount, try another one.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

I got my card today at 48.3 from ICICI. You have to bargain to get better rate.


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All,

One of my friend has account in Australia and when i talked to forex guy he agreed to transfer 6000 dollar to my frnds australian account and that too at 47.30 rs ( Google shows 
47.20)

Basically, Agents team member will go to bank and submit 6000 AUD in cash to my frnds bank account.

They said when money is received in Australin account then u can pay cash to us in India.

My friend will use his credit card to pay for our fees (me and my wife)

Hope there is no gray side of using this approach and its legal too.


thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend has account in Australia and when i talked to forex guy he agreed to transfer 6000 dollar to my frnds australian account and that too at 47.30 rs ( Google shows
> 47.20)
> ...


There is nothing wrong in depositing cash into someones account (as long as the account holder does not have any issues).
Your friend can pay the visa fees from his card on your behalf.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

You are lucky.....mate



sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend has account in Australia and when i talked to forex guy he agreed to transfer 6000 dollar to my frnds australian account and that too at 47.30 rs ( Google shows
> 47.20)
> ...


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friend has account in Australia and when i talked to forex guy he agreed to transfer 6000 dollar to my frnds australian account and that too at 47.30 rs ( Google shows
> 47.20)
> ...


It is legal and there's no problem in this.
If I recall correctly, I even saw this option on immigration website itself that we can pay fee through our friends and relatives in Australia.


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to pay fees without submitting application. 

Can you please tell me where is payment option in IMMI account.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to pay fees without submitting application.
> 
> ...


You cannot pay the fees without submitting the application. The option to pay fees comes post submission of the completed application.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to pay fees without submitting application.
> 
> ...


You can choose to upload your documents later on but you need to submit you application in order to pay the Visa fees.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

sumit1286 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to pay fees without submitting application.
> 
> ...


You can't pay fees without submitting the application.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Members,

I am from India, New Delhi. Recently I got my 189 EOI acceptance letter and would like to arrange a payment for the same. I tried all contacts but none had credit limit of 1.83 Lkh INR. As advised on this forum I went to 3 different bank but they are not willing to provide Travel card with out Visa and Ticket.

Did any one of you tried getting a Travel card hassle free in any of the bank at New Delhi. If yes would you kindly share the details so that I can try that as well. 

If there are any other means of paying the Visa fee like via any Travel agent or some other way do kindly share so that I can check with them.

Also, did any one know if partial payment is still a option to pay the fee via credit card. 

Looking forward for your expert advise as always.

Cheers!!!


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I am from India, New Delhi. Recently I got my 189 EOI acceptance letter and would like to arrange a payment for the same. I tried all contacts but none had credit limit of 1.83 Lkh INR. As advised on this forum I went to 3 different bank but they are not willing to provide Travel card with out Visa and Ticket.
> 
> ...



Go to ICICI or Axis bank, they should provide.
Second, check if you have any friend in Australia and then with his card you can pay, this will save conversion charges as well. (I did this way only)


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Go to ICICI or Axis bank, they should provide.
> Second, check if you have any friend in Australia and then with his card you can pay, this will save conversion charges as well. (I did this way only)



Hello Gaurav,

The first bank that I visited was Icici as in the forum most of people were advising the same. They said that Visa and Travel ticket is required. 

I am now kind of stuck about how to make payment, unluckily I dont have any friend or relative in AUS.


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Gaurav,
> 
> The first bank that I visited was Icici as in the forum most of people were advising the same. They said that Visa and Travel ticket is required.
> 
> I am now kind of stuck about how to make payment, unluckily I dont have any friend or relative in AUS.



There is one more way. You can go to AXIS bank and do a Fixed Deposit of 5 lakh in the bank (6 month FD) . You can pledge this FD and get a credit card worth 80% amount of this FD. Which will be equal to 4 lakh.

This credit card will have a limit of 4 lakh. Once you pay fees you can pay to Bank and close this credit card. After that you can break your FD too. You will just loose interest on FD.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

You can contact visa agents in your city. They will charge extra and will help you to pay.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

sumit1286 said:


> There is one more way. You can go to AXIS bank and do a Fixed Deposit of 5 lakh in the bank (6 month FD) . You can pledge this FD and get a credit card worth 80% amount of this FD. Which will be equal to 4 lakh.
> 
> This credit card will have a limit of 4 lakh. Once you pay fees you can pay to Bank and close this credit card. After that you can break your FD too. You will just loose interest on FD.
> 
> ...


Thank you sumit, I was not aware of this option. Let me check with Axis bank tomorrow about this scheme and will update you all. 

Any idea how long the whole process would take i.e. getting FD and then apply for credit card?


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Thank you sumit, I was not aware of this option. Let me check with Axis bank tomorrow about this scheme and will update you all.
> 
> Any idea how long the whole process would take i.e. getting FD and then apply for credit card?


Credit Card you can get in one day but all this process will take minimum 2-3 days.


----------



## sumit1286 (Jun 19, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Thank you sumit, I was not aware of this option. Let me check with Axis bank tomorrow about this scheme and will update you all.
> 
> Any idea how long the whole process would take i.e. getting FD and then apply for credit card?


 3-4 days . Check with bank guys.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Gaurav,
> 
> The first bank that I visited was Icici as in the forum most of people were advising the same. They said that Visa and Travel ticket is required.
> 
> I am now kind of stuck about how to make payment, unluckily I dont have any friend or relative in AUS.


This is weird, I have seen people getting travel cards without visa receipts and all.
Anyways, maybe instead of going to ICICI bank, please try calling their customer center and see if this is a prerequisite for all of their branches or the branch which you're going to is just being exceptional.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

I suggest you walk into another branch of ICICI. All they ask for is passport in original & your signature .


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I am from India, New Delhi. Recently I got my 189 EOI acceptance letter and would like to arrange a payment for the same. I tried all contacts but none had credit limit of 1.83 Lkh INR. As advised on this forum I went to 3 different bank but they are not willing to provide Travel card with out Visa and Ticket.
> 
> ...


Did you try HDFC Bank? I bought HDFC Multicurrency Forex card for Rs. 500. Got activated in a day. Logged into forex card netbanking to check the amount and then paid visa fees. The transaction went off smoothly. I would suggest you to try this option.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sumit1286 said:


> There is one more way. You can go to AXIS bank and do a Fixed Deposit of 5 lakh in the bank (6 month FD) . You can pledge this FD and get a credit card worth 80% amount of this FD. Which will be equal to 4 lakh.
> 
> This credit card will have a limit of 4 lakh. Once you pay fees you can pay to Bank and close this credit card. After that you can break your FD too. You will just loose interest on FD.
> 
> ...


Not advisable........

So much complicating.....

More over paying through credit card will cost around 3.5% of VISA cost.....

Imagine if visa fees around 2 lakhs paying 7000 extra when compare to Travelcard.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Thank you sumit, I was not aware of this option. Let me check with Axis bank tomorrow about this scheme and will update you all.
> 
> Any idea how long the whole process would take i.e. getting FD and then apply for credit card?


Dont waste time.

Best and proven option is TRAVEL CARD,

Either through AXIS/ICICI/HDFC


----------



## FlyToAustralia (Sep 21, 2015)

milapss2003 said:


> Did you try HDFC Bank? I bought HDFC Multicurrency Forex card for Rs. 500. Got activated in a day. Logged into forex card netbanking to check the amount and then paid visa fees. The transaction went off smoothly. I would suggest you to try this option.


Hi ,

I am planning to opt for the same card. Can you elaborate more on the amount you paid? I have to pay around 7200. Is there any limit applied for this card? I have seen people faced some issues with it.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

milapss2003 said:


> Did you try HDFC Bank? I bought HDFC Multicurrency Forex card for Rs. 500. Got activated in a day. Logged into forex card netbanking to check the amount and then paid visa fees. The transaction went off smoothly. I would suggest you to try this option.


Hi milapss,

I was checking HDFC website for forex card. ForesxPlus card is cheaper (Rs. 125), why u didn't choose that over multi currency forex card? Just trying to find out which forex card I should buy?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

topmahajan said:


> Hi milapss,
> 
> I was checking HDFC website for forex card. ForesxPlus card is cheaper (Rs. 125), why u didn't choose that over multi currency forex card? Just trying to find out which forex card I should buy?



Go for multicurrency, though its 500, they give two cards one is activated and other is back up.....

Also apart from Aud, u can load USD or SD or some currency that u can use in the layover airports......


----------



## milapss2003 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, Siva is right. It has many benefits over normal AUD forex card. Also, to add over what Siva has written, while transferring money in case of normal AUD forex card, you need to activate transfer which lasts 24 hrs, whereas in case of multicurrency card, there is no such thing.. just activate forex card netbanking and transaction would be smooth.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

milapss2003 said:


> Yes, Siva is right. It has many benefits over normal AUD forex card. Also, to add over what Siva has written, while transferring money in case of normal AUD forex card, you need to activate transfer which lasts 24 hrs, whereas in case of multicurrency card, there is no such thing.. just activate forex card netbanking and transaction would be smooth.


Yes perfect.....

Keep the spirit


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Finally got my HDFC multi currency card today. 

Ordeal I had to go through- 

Yesterday, I checked with 6 banks, found ICICI offering the best rates online. The lady in ICICI Bank said she doesnt know the rates and would call me after getting info from the concerned department. 
In HDFC's lower parel branch, the lady behind the counter was rude and said she cant offer any discount on the prevailing rates. HDFC rates were higher than ICICI.

Today, I went to ICICI and HDFC albeit different branch (Andheri, Mumbai). ICICI bank personnel asked for Visa and travel tickets, I argued with them that they are not needed. He checked with someone on the phone and said it is a mandatory requirement. I laughed and said how come different branches of the same banks for different rules for issuing forex card. He didnt had an answer. I left the premises and headed for HDFC which was across the road.

In HDFC, teller asked for visa and tickets. Same argument I had with him but to no avail. Then I spoke with Branch Manager. Surprisingly, he too said that documents are required. I opened the webpage of the HDFC on my mobile phone and showed a section which mentions that for account holder just passport copy is enough. This guy called his product team and thankfully the concerned team explained to him that 'rules' have changed and passport copy would be sufficient.

Branch Manager thanked me for it and instructed his Teller to follow the new 'process'. Then, it was my time to bargain, the branch manager reduced 20 paise. Rates charged was INR 47.88 while 48.08 was displayed on their board. I loaded 6400 AUD.

There are two cards, primary and secondary. In case primary card is stolen/misplaced, secondary card can be activated, it is like a back up card. Both card are online-ready and have 5 years validity.

It was quite an experience going from one Bank to another. Some banks are unaware about Forex card products while some just do not know that visa and travel tickets are not mandatory now. 

I could have argued with ICICI bank's also but, ICICI website had not mentioned clearly that passport is the only requirement. So I did not pushed for it. 

Rates wise I think ICICI offers the best rates among banks.

By the way, both ICICI and HDFC banks said that single currency cards are outdated, they now issue multi-currency cards only.

Happy that I have my cards with me, will lodge visa tomorrow 

Cheers.


----------



## topmahajan (Jul 14, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes perfect.....
> 
> Keep the spirit


Thanks guys, it is helpful. As I am an existing HDFC a/c holder, I can see the online option to order this card? Will there be any difference in exchange rate if I do it online or go to bank branch?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

topmahajan said:


> Thanks guys, it is helpful. As I am an existing HDFC a/c holder, I can see the online option to order this card? Will there be any difference in exchange rate if I do it online or go to bank branch?


I think online you would get the rate which is displayed on their site. In branch, you can negotiate with them.

Another way can be ordering card online and for loading the currency visit the branch. I dont know if you can just order the card without loading the currency online.

Cheers.


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

Its better to walk in to the branch with a copy of your passport & negotiate face to face. My deal with ICICI was a cake walk as the staff was very helpful & knew the right stuff


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Lodge my visa today. The payment with HDFC multi currency card was easy. Just entered the details mentioned on the card and done.

Got the confirmation SMS and email from HDFC and acknowledgement from IMMI.

Next step would be to upload relevant documents.

Cheers.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rock2007 said:


> Its better to walk in to the branch with a copy of your passport & negotiate face to face. My deal with ICICI was a cake walk as the staff was very helpful & knew the right stuff


Wish the ICICI branch I visited were as informed. Anyway, I second your thought, better to visit the branch and negotiate unless you are millionaire and doesnt care about few dollars.

Cheers


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

*Query regarding visa fees payment*



milapss2003 said:


> Did you try HDFC Bank? I bought HDFC Multicurrency Forex card for Rs. 500. Got activated in a day. Logged into forex card netbanking to check the amount and then paid visa fees. The transaction went off smoothly. I would suggest you to try this option.


Hi,
Can you please tell using this card your transaction went off smoothly but which option did you selected on the visa site ?
Like : Name, Code, creditCard/ debit card or what all options we need to choose ? CVV etc.[do we need to fill all] Please clarify this statment it will really help to millions 
mutliforex card by hdfc may not have the name on it, etc. people are also facing issues doing payment through this card so please reply urgently.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

Please tell me if is it is ok to take multiforex card from hdfc and pay using the same ?
Option of credit card or debit card to be selected and how to fill details if name is not on card ?
Please help.


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

I've been following this thread closely, and the high level the answer which I got is that you should blindly go for travel/forex card as that the cheapest option available as compared to credit cards.

What I understand is that both options are more or less costing the same amount to us. For travel cards -- they charge you the buy rate which is ~ Rs. 1.8/AUD higher than the market price and that credit cards charge you ~ Rs. 1 higher/AUD + FCY charges (2% for HDFC regalia) + service tax.

In credit card the benefit is that you get the points in your account which you can redeem as well.

The way I calculated this is:

Credit Card (HDFC Regalia, FCY 2% lowest amongst other cards):

Net Payment to Make INR: 342288 (1 AUD == INR 47.4)
FCY	INR 6845.76
Services Tax INR 924.1776
Surcharge	INR 3696.7104

TOTAL: INR 11466.648

HDFC Forexplus Card:

Net Payment to Make INR: 347184 (1 AUD == INR 48.2, HDFC RATES)
Differential amount you're paying the bank to top up the card with AUD 7200 == 1.68 * 7200 == INR 12096

So, forex card is actually slighly expensive that credit card (INR 630).

The only assumption which might be wrong here is the AUD conversion which the credit card company applies, for ACS I had used by credit card and observed that they had charged ~ 1 INR extra from market rate hence think that this is right, but if someone can refute this that would be good for all of us.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

aussieplan said:


> I've been following this thread closely, and the high level the answer which I got is that you should blindly go for travel/forex card as that the cheapest option available as compared to credit cards.
> 
> What I understand is that both options are more or less costing the same amount to us. For travel cards -- they charge you the buy rate which is ~ Rs. 1.8/AUD higher than the market price and that credit cards charge you ~ Rs. 1 higher/AUD + FCY charges (2% for HDFC regalia) + service tax.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot AussiePlan for the entire calculation but I guess its true only for Regalia card and not for other cards like Amex and other credit cards as its 3.5% and not 2%.
Did you tried paying using both the cards ? If yes then please tell which option to take on the portal of visa site debit or credit card for forex card.


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

189Applicant said:


> Thanks a lot AussiePlan for the entire calculation but I guess its true only for Regalia card and not for other cards like Amex and other credit cards as its 3.5% and not 2%.
> Did you tried paying using both the cards ? If yes then please tell which option to take on the portal of visa site debit or credit card for forex card.


That's correct, this would be true only for Regalia CC. I haven't made the payments yet, but it's clear from this forum discussion that both Visa/Master are accepted and you can choose them for making the payment via. forex card as well.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

So, how do you people manage the amount of money to load in the multi currency card. Let's say I take a HDFC multi currency card and in total I need 6300 AUD to pay the Visa fee. The conversion factor fluctuates, so how much actually to load. How much INR ? In case something extra remains on the card hope I can use that in future. Let me know please


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> So, how do you people manage the amount of money to load in the multi currency card. Let's say I take a HDFC multi currency card and in total I need 6300 AUD to pay the Visa fee. The conversion factor fluctuates, so how much actually to load. How much INR ? In case something extra remains on the card hope I can use that in future. Let me know please


Yes, multi currency card is valid for generally 3 years, you can use that later as well. Your banker like HDFC will upload currency in AUD only in travel card.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

aussieplan said:


> That's correct, this would be true only for Regalia CC. I haven't made the payments yet, but it's clear from this forum discussion that both Visa/Master are accepted and you can choose them for making the payment via. forex card as well.


Thanks a lot AussiePlan for clarifying everything but I will confirm this calculation of yours from the HDFC Bank Manager and will see which card to take as I am getting both with the defined limit.
But better is to go with credit card as I can use it within India as well and there is no risk involved like if money is loaded and card may not work online then, money gets stuck if I didnt travelled and many more other issues.
Your explanation is the best one which I could find on this entire portal which made me assume that you used both the cards or you are an agent


----------



## aussieplan (Jul 12, 2015)

189Applicant said:


> Thanks a lot AussiePlan for clarifying everything but I will confirm this calculation of yours from the HDFC Bank Manager and will see which card to take as I am getting both with the defined limit.
> But better is to go with credit card as I can use it within India as well and there is no risk involved like if money is loaded and card may not work online then, money gets stuck if I didnt travelled and many more other issues.
> Your explanation is the best one which I could find on this entire portal which made me assume that you used both the cards or you are an agent


I'm a simple man like you dreaming of making it big in Australia, no agent dear 

Do let us know the outcome of your discussion with HDFC bank, as I too will need to pay my fees very shortly as my agent is preparing my case docs


----------



## sathyajith77 (Nov 9, 2015)

Can anyone please help with the below information?
which option to choose on the payment screen credit / debit if am using an HDFC MultiCurrency ForexPlus card for visa fees payment.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

I have friends and relatives in Australia who can pay the fees on my behalf. Is there a real advantage in doing so? How much can i save compared with paying by CC or Forex card?? 

Thanks,
Sam.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Could someone please help me to understand the Forex rates on both HDFC and ICICI . as per HDFC shall I get a rate of 48.10 on Forex card load/reload and on ICICI I will get a rate of 48.44. Please comment


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I enquired in ICICI regarding visa fee payment. The information that I got was that they issue travel card only for foreign travels and they need copy of passport and visa to issue it.
They have suggested that I can directly pay by my debit card. Is this a viable option? can we pay visa fees using debit ( VISA) card?

ALternatively I have account in HDFC as well so can I get a card issued from them to pay the visa fees.


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

Having hard time getting a Forex card from ICICI or HDFC at Pune, Those people need a ticket copy or a Visa copy. The reason they told, people are doing some kind of forex trading instead of real use. Can I use
1. Visa Debit card 
2. Master Card Credit card 

please suggest any alternative


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

wolfskin said:


> Having hard time getting a Forex card from ICICI or HDFC at Pune, Those people need a ticket copy or a Visa copy. The reason they told, people are doing some kind of forex trading instead of real use. Can I use
> 1. Visa Debit card
> 2. Master Card Credit card
> 
> please suggest any alternative


Yes, you can use either of the two options you listed. You can also use:
1. Visa Credit card
2. MasterCard Debit card
3. American Express
4. Diners Club
5. JCB
6. BPAY

It's best to use either Visa or MasterCard (doesn't matter debit or credit) because they have the lowest surcharge of 1.08%. American Express and JCB's surcharge is 1.99%, and Diners Club International's surcharge is 2.91%. To use BPAY you must have an Australian bank account and you must be registered with the bank's telephone or internet banking service. (source).


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,

My partner has NAB bank debit Visa card ... and she says visa fee can be paid using BPAY. However, billers code is required to pay from BPAY. Did any one pay using BPAY?

How to get BPAY billers code?

Please advice.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

wolfskin said:


> Having hard time getting a Forex card from ICICI or HDFC at Pune, Those people need a ticket copy or a Visa copy.


Do you have any ongoing relation with HDFC or ICICI?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

George2014 said:


> Do you have any ongoing relation with HDFC or ICICI?


HDFC - 9 years old preferred banking account , Platinum card holder 
ICICI - Spouse salary account, decent amount of FD


----------



## George2014 (Jul 20, 2014)

@Wolfskin, have you tried applying online? 

An off topic discussion, how to get PCC from Pune RPO? Address is same as in current passport but spouse's passport was issued in Tatkal and mine is normal.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi WolfSkin,

I think HDFC official at the branch may not have clear idea on the documents required for account holder and non-account holder. As per their website Visa Copy or Ticket Copy is required only for non customer. 

-------As per HDFC website -----
Get details on eligibility criteria & documents required for HDFC Bank ForexPlus Chip Card
*Just visit a branch with the following documentation:
Completed ForexPlus Application Form
Form A2
A photocopy of your Passport*


*Additional document for non customer
- Visa Copy or Ticket Copy*
A look at the eligibility towards carrying Forex under FEMA as per the purpose of your travel:

------- -------------------------------------------
Check this link - http://www.hdfcbank.com/personal/products/cards/prepaid-cards/forexplus-chip-card

Not sure whether you have already discussed this with them.

thanks,
Umas



wolfskin said:


> HDFC - 9 years old preferred banking account , Platinum card holder
> ICICI - Spouse salary account, decent amount of FD


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Is it possible to pay the visa fees from VISA debit card? I am confused as to why do we need to get a TRAVEL/FOREX card issued.
I enquired in ICICI and they told me that TRAVEL card can be issued only after showing that visa has been granted and I can pay from my VISA debit card.
Is there any issue in paying from debit or credit cards?


----------



## sanjay776 (Apr 23, 2013)

*DIAC fees*

Hello Guys,

I too faced the same issue from HDFC and ICICI bank but eventually, i took the axis bank card at economical currency rate as compared to above 2 banks. So if anybody interested then please PM me. I will be happy to help you out. And, moreover no visa or air ticket require except PP copy, PAN and invitation.

One more thing i came across today while paying the DIAC fees. While doing the transaction it got failed due to insufficient funds. Later, I came to know that Australian official website charge surcharge depending upon the amount. I transferred AUD 7250 in my forex card without knowing the surcharge. In my case, i was supposed to pay 7200 AUD but it was asking to pay 7278 inclusive surcharge. Unfortunately, this happen today i.e. on Sunday so can't do anything...only to wait for Monday and will reload some more AUD in my forex card. So delay of one more day in paying the DIAC fees.

Hope this will help others..


Regds,


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Is it possible to pay the visa fees from VISA debit card? I am confused as to why do we need to get a TRAVEL/FOREX card issued.
> I enquired in ICICI and they told me that TRAVEL card can be issued only after showing that visa has been granted and I can pay from my VISA debit card.
> Is there any issue in paying from debit or credit cards?


For two reasons people prefer forex cards:

1. You save on currency conversion charges (dont remember the exact percentage)
2. You could bargain for better forex rates with Bank when you load your forex card. If you use debit card, forex rates displayed on bank site would be applicable. For me visa charges were 6400, I got 50 paise discount on per dollar, thats saving of INR 3200.

I am a HDFC Bak account holder, hence they didnt asked for Grant or travel tickets. Somebody above has posted similar thing for Axis Bank.

Cheers.


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

re-posting .. 

I submitted the application today and planning to pay through BPAY.

However, I have daily transaction limit of 2500$ (I have to pay 6300$) and unfortunately I can't change it also.

Is it ok to pay 2500$+2500$+1300$ .. in three different transaction?

Please suggest.

thanks,
Umas


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

I also want to know that, can we do it in multiple transaction or pay fees for spouse and kids in seperate transaction or any other way which might be useful to know


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

kmukul said:


> I also want to know that, can we do it in multiple transaction or pay fees for spouse and kids in seperate transaction or any other way which might be useful to know


I did multiple transaction to pay 6300$ and I paid 2500+2500+1300$ in three transaction..And it worked for me. I did this because I had daily transaction limit. 

I did the transaction using Australian bank (NAB). However, I am not sure whether the will work credit card also.

Thanks,
Umas


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Anyone can please reply to this?



faroutsam said:


> I have friends and relatives in Australia who can pay the fees on my behalf. Is there a real advantage in doing so? How much can i save compared with paying by CC or Forex card??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

faroutsam said:


> Anyone can please reply to this?


If you pay by forex card, the card issuance charges is only additional money you will pay vis-a-vis your aussie friend paying for you.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Anyone got forex card from Bangalore?*

Has anyone got HDFC (I have an account there) or any other forex card from Banglore??
I have visited 4 hdfc branches including main offices and talked to so many ppl including the branch managers, obviously and I'm asked for visa & tickets. On top, I was told by many (there were 2 knowledgeable women but unfortunately couldn't help much as they don't handle forex, talk about irony) that online transactions aren't possible, we don't issue for immigration blah blah blah...

I left with disgust after telling these guys to know about their products since there is an option to select "Immigration" if one applies for the same multi currency forex card through netbanking (don't have the the luxury of waiting time PLUS this forum has well guided us to go in person and negotiate for the huge money we are laying out).

Rants apart - People who have successfully (and fortunate enough) managed to get their MCforex card in B'lore, can you please share which branch you had obtained and what exact docs they wanted?


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks. I have decided to go with ICICI forex card. 



rajrajinin said:


> If you pay by forex card, the card issuance charges is only additional money you will pay vis-a-vis your aussie friend paying for you.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

dm2 said:


> Has anyone got HDFC (I have an account there) or any other forex card from Banglore??
> I have visited 4 hdfc branches including main offices and talked to so many ppl including the branch managers, obviously and I'm asked for visa & tickets. On top, I was told by many (there were 2 knowledgeable women but unfortunately couldn't help much as they don't handle forex, talk about irony) that online transactions aren't possible, we don't issue for immigration blah blah blah...
> 
> I left with disgust after telling these guys to know about their products since there is an option to select "Immigration" if one applies for the same multi currency forex card through netbanking (don't have the the luxury of waiting time PLUS this forum has well guided us to go in person and negotiate for the huge money we are laying out).
> ...


As far as I know, ICICI gives a forex card if you hold an account with them. I suggest if you have a credit card with a higher limit just go ahead and pay using the card, it's much easier than go around these banks.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> As far as I know, ICICI gives a forex card if you hold an account with them. I suggest if you have a credit card with a higher limit just go ahead and pay using the card, it's much easier than go around these banks.


Thanks. Yea, I was pretty much prepared to use my CC after these experiences and I read someone here had used Axis so just as a last resort, I tried that and the manager seemed nice and just said he can get an AUD forex card (meaning, he said multi currency will require lots of authorisations and more time and since I would only need for one currency, getting AUD card will be much faster). I'm going to give this a thought or probably just stick to using my CC.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

dm2 said:


> Has anyone got HDFC (I have an account there) or any other forex card from Banglore??
> I have visited 4 hdfc branches including main offices and talked to so many ppl including the branch managers, obviously and I'm asked for visa & tickets. On top, I was told by many (there were 2 knowledgeable women but unfortunately couldn't help much as they don't handle forex, talk about irony) that online transactions aren't possible, we don't issue for immigration blah blah blah...
> 
> I left with disgust after telling these guys to know about their products since there is an option to select "Immigration" if one applies for the same multi currency forex card through netbanking (don't have the the luxury of waiting time PLUS this forum has well guided us to go in person and negotiate for the huge money we are laying out).
> ...


Hi, 

I too had faced similar problem with Icici and Hdfc. After going to 2 to 3 branches, finally I decided to put my foot down at hdfc bank in mumbai and spoke with bank manager. Infact, that discussion turned into argument and i asked him to check their website which mentions that account holders are not required to produce any document apart from passport. 

He checked with his product team and confirmed that indeed 'rules' have change and passport is the only requirement. 

I would suggest to do the same.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too had faced similar problem with Icici and Hdfc. After going to 2 to 3 branches, finally I decided to put my foot down at hdfc bank in mumbai and spoke with bank manager. Infact, that discussion turned into argument and i asked him to check their website which mentions that account holders are not required to produce any document apart from passport.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm glad they atleast finally agreed to listen to you. I had a similar argument and their final suggestion was "please apply online" as we don't have that option in branch. I'm pretty much sure there's no point heading to hdfc anymore (enough with the 4 branches, gives me a sample I'd say) for me, atleast. 

With regard to the Axis manager I spoke to and who said can try getting an exception for me - he was pretty stubborn on the rate saying there's nothing he can do about it and what is published on the website is what they follow. The rate (49.75 AUD>INR) still seemed better than that of hdfc or icici.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

aussieplan said:


> That's correct, this would be true only for Regalia CC. I haven't made the payments yet, but it's clear from this forum discussion that both Visa/Master are accepted and you can choose them for making the payment via. forex card as well.


I liked your computation, my 2cents to your computation:
If someone is paying by Credit card, they can park the money in a FD for 30 days (or whatever max days their cards entitle them to, and then pay the credit card - this will further bring down the net impact)


Anyway, could you tell which one you finally used to make the payment and what actually was the impact in absolute terms in your case.


----------



## akittu432 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi,

I need to pay a Visa fee of 5400 AUD (For myself and my spouse) and I have taken a VISA ICICI travel card and got it loaded with exactly 5400 AUD. Now, when I try paying for the fees with the travel card , will it be a problem as I have the exact amount to be paid loaded in the card. I have seen on the Immigration site that a surcharge of 1.08% is applicable for credit cards. Will that be applicable on travel cards too ?

If so I guess I need to top up my travel card accordingly in order to avoid failure in payment.

Can someone please pour some thoughts on this. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

akittu432 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to pay a Visa fee of 5400 AUD (For myself and my spouse) and I have taken a VISA ICICI travel card and got it loaded with exactly 5400 AUD. Now, when I try paying for the fees with the travel card , will it be a problem as I have the exact amount to be paid loaded in the card. I have seen on the Immigration site that a surcharge of 1.08% is applicable for credit cards. Will that be applicable on travel cards too ?
> 
> ...


Here from horse's mouth

Fees and charges for visas

​​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online.

So check your travel card. Should be visa or mc, if yes, then you have to pay surcharge.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

dm2 said:


> I liked your computation, my 2cents to your computation:
> If someone is paying by Credit card, they can park the money in a FD for 30 days (or whatever max days their cards entitle them to, and then pay the credit card - this will further bring down the net impact)
> 
> 
> Anyway, could you tell which one you finally used to make the payment and what actually was the impact in absolute terms in your case.


Remember that, paying through credit card would attract atleast 3.5% of conversion fee + service tax against your card.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

DIBP surcharges ALL online VAC Card payments 

Credit debit travel, all get surcharged


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Update:

Well, I finally got Axis SINGLE currency card (branch mgr said multi currency would take long time and my purpose was just for this transaction anyway so I didn't really bother much) and the transaction was smooth.

The card activation was done in like 4-5 hrs, and verification by Visa (VBV) took like 2-3 mins (this needs to be done so online transactions are made possible).

My 2cents: If you are not in urgency to submit your application (we all want to submit the same day or next from getting the invite, I understand that), keep looking at the forex fluctation and load the card when rates are favorable. In my 3 days of watching, Axis forex rates were 49.60; 50.15; 49.85 respectively (deduct roughly about 1.5 rupees and that's the actual rate you will see in google)

Summary time:
Forex card - you will pay approx. 3% more than the actual Fx rate you see in google on THAT day you load the card

Credit card - you will pay approx. 5-6% more than the actual Fx rate you see in google (roughly around 1% Forex rate at settlement date (roughly 48 hrs from day of transaction) + 3.5% Fx conversion charges + 14.5% service tax & swachh bharat cess ON conversion charge)

In absolute terms - Forex card will make your wallet heavier by atleast 4-5K, quite easily.


----------



## 189Applicant (Nov 8, 2015)

Paid my VISA 189 fees using the HDFC multiforex card but make sure there is 1.08% surcharge so whatever you need to pay make sure you add extra 100 AUD in you card before transaction.
If your card is newly activated then, for my case I did not see any enable for Ecom transaction on HDFC prepaid forex card site but it worked perfectly.
And the calculations are correct that whatever is the rate even regalia card transactions are on higher side this is the best option guys and it's really quick.Card got issues, loaded and activated within 24-hours but you need to have an account with HDFC.
HDFC Management who gave me this were strictly against this that I will not able to pay the fees but they were incorrect as their site also mentioned you can use it online for foreign vendors using credit card option so I stick to my plan and paid fees today 
Any queries related to payment I will be happy to help.
And I wasted a lot of time waiting for HDFC regalia credit card as it has been one of the victims of the chennai flood.
HDFC and many major banks have their credit card main department in chennai and we all know chennai is going thru catastrophic flood


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your response Umas,
Is it simple to do that? Is it possible to describe how to do that? My agent is saying its not possible.

Thanks for your help



Umas said:


> I did multiple transaction to pay 6300$ and I paid 2500+2500+1300$ in three transaction..And it worked for me. I did this because I had daily transaction limit.
> 
> I did the transaction using Australian bank (NAB). However, I am not sure whether the will work credit card also.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone from New Delhi or Noida have got AUD travel card by visiting a branch without tickets and visa. So far, none of the branches (ICICI, SBI, HDFC) that I visited are ready to issue a travel card without tickets and visa. 
I am seriously thinking of getting dummy tickets from a travel agent so that I can get the travel card. Anyone used this approach??


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

can any one confirm if we can pay the VISA fee using Debit Card? I am an ICICI bank account holder and i do not have a credit card. I am thinking to upgrade my existing Debit Card so that new card will have a 2 lakhs online transaction limit. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

karthikr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can any one confirm if we can pay the VISA fee using Debit Card? I am an ICICI bank account holder and i do not have a credit card. I am thinking to upgrade my existing Debit Card so that new card will have a 2 lakhs online transaction limit.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi All:

I am also trying to find out if a visa debit card can be used to pay the fee. Kindly let me know if someone has tried paying using a debit card.

Thanks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I am also trying to find out if a visa debit card can be used to pay the fee. Kindly let me know if someone has tried paying using a debit card.
> 
> Thanks



mate,

Its better to use a forex card.. its best to use...

U can buy AUD when price is less and pay fee accordingly.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> mate,
> 
> Its better to use a forex card.. its best to use...
> 
> U can buy AUD when price is less and pay fee accordingly.


Hi Singh85,

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, forex card is cheap way of paying, however, for only one applicant, we would be paying an extra amount of close to 4k - 5k which i believe is not much.

So the question for me still holds good. If i can pay using debit card? which actually allows me to be a bit relaxed and pay the fee immediately without investing more time on the forex card.


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

HI All,

I am really struggling to find out how do I pay the visa fees. Can I use a debit card or we can only pay bu CC.
Please please let me know the options. I am waiting to pay the fees.

Thanks !!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Following are few options (cheapest is listed first):

* Asking a know person in Australia to pay your VISA fees and then settling it with him in India

* ICICI Bank Travel Card/Any other bank travel card

* Topping up your existing credit limit by paying the VISA fees amount into your credit card like paying Credit card fees. This will enhance your Credit limit.


Regarding debit card I have no clue.






vaibhavmad said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am really struggling to find out how do I pay the visa fees. Can I use a debit card or we can only pay bu CC.
> Please please let me know the options. I am waiting to pay the fees.
> ...


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

AOA

I am searching for the same as i have all the amount in my bank with a debit card in it 

i have seen the line on the immi account --> How to pay --> 

"The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."

that means we can use it but need experts who might have tried it to confirm it for sure.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I am searching for the same as i have all the amount in my bank with a debit card in it
> 
> ...



Hi, bro most banks in Pakistan allow only a limited amount to be credited on Debit Card. To pay 190/189 fee, there is no option currently available from Pakistani Debit Visa Card, because the visa fee exceeds the allowed limit.


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

FrozenAh said:


> Hi, bro most banks in Pakistan allow only a limited amount to be credited on Debit Card. To pay 190/189 fee, there is no option currently available from Pakistani Debit Visa Card, because the visa fee exceeds the allowed limit.


AOA

Thanks for the update then what should i do any suggestions ?
are you at the same phase of immigration ? 

Regards
Furqan


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> I am searching for the same as i have all the amount in my bank with a debit card in it
> 
> ...


we have got ICICI Bank travel card, while making the payment had to pay surcharge of 1.08%.


----------



## vaibhavmad (Jul 22, 2015)

189Applicant said:


> Paid my VISA 189 fees using the HDFC multiforex card but make sure there is 1.08% surcharge so whatever you need to pay make sure you add extra 100 AUD in you card before transaction.
> If your card is newly activated then, for my case I did not see any enable for Ecom transaction on HDFC prepaid forex card site but it worked perfectly.
> And the calculations are correct that whatever is the rate even regalia card transactions are on higher side this is the best option guys and it's really quick.Card got issues, loaded and activated within 24-hours but you need to have an account with HDFC.
> HDFC Management who gave me this were strictly against this that I will not able to pay the fees but they were incorrect as their site also mentioned you can use it online for foreign vendors using credit card option so I stick to my plan and paid fees today
> ...




Hi , thanks for explaining it so well.
So if i understand, I can go to any big bank and can buy a forex card from them and get it top up with the amount to be paid. and use that card directly for paying 189 visa fees? Is it better than using credit card. please suggest


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Thanks for the update then what should i do any suggestions ?
> are you at the same phase of immigration ?
> ...


WS, no not at that stage yet. Solutions are, either to find someone in Pakistan who has the Credit Card with the limit sufficient to pay Visa Fee, or ask any friend/relative living abroad and use his debit/credit card.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Interesting Info*

Thanks a lot for sharing this info guys..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

vaibhavmad said:


> Hi , thanks for explaining it so well.
> So if i understand, I can go to any big bank and can buy a forex card from them and get it top up with the amount to be paid. and use that card directly for paying 189 visa fees? Is it better than using credit card. please suggest


Remember that major difference b/w using credit card and forex card is CC Mark up fee which is around 3.5 - 4% (in India).

Through Credit card, you need to bear this surcharge + Service tax of 14%(on Markup fee charge) and .5% Swaj bharat fee. 

On the other hand, if you are paying with Forex card, you need not worry about these charges..


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Remember that major difference b/w using credit card and forex card is CC Mark up fee which is around 3.5 - 4% (in India).
> 
> Through Credit card, you need to bear this surcharge + Service tax of 14%(on Markup fee charge) and .5% Swaj bharat fee.
> 
> On the other hand, if you are paying with Forex card, you need not worry about these charges..


Hi Guys,

Just got confirmation from my kotak bank, new delhi, east patel nagar branch that they will issue travel card by using passport photocopy only.


Cheers


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got confirmation from my kotak bank, new delhi, east patel nagar branch that they will issue travel card by using passport photocopy only.
> 
> ...


Did they agreed to do any negotiation on forex load charges? I thought of applying Kotak, but their currency rates are on higher side compared to HDFC.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Did they agreed to do any negotiation on forex load charges? I thought of applying Kotak, but their currency rates are on higher side compared to HDFC.


I have worked with kotak earlier,, they dont negotiate on charges even for there employees. 

However speaking about thr charges
Rs 250/- will be the fees for card issuance
Rs. 200 approx will be the conversion charges
And conversion rates of kotak mahindra bank are competitive..


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

ankit_smart said:


> I have worked with kotak earlier,, they dont negotiate on charges even for there employees.
> 
> However speaking about thr charges
> Rs 250/- will be the fees for card issuance
> ...


Has anyone checked payment of visa fee through merchant traveller card. I have heared they provide the best fx rates


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Got icici bank travel card issued from sayya niketan at a discount of 20 paisa. Kotak Mahindra rates was higher than icici bank rate by .50 paisa.

For bargaining refer to icici bank website and ask the bank for the same rate which are there on website.


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> American Express cards has no predefined credit limits, atleast for corporate customers. I called the AMEX customer care and asked if I can do a transaction of 3+ Lac on my card. They told me, "Sir, you are a corporate customer ( I have AMEX card from company too), your card does not have predefined limit, before doing the transaction please call customer care to confirm for a hassle free transaction. Their commitment will be verified once I do the transaction .


Hi Ratnesh,


Did this work for you? Or what other options did you choose??
I have a Amex GOld Card (non corporate)

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i paid with travel card - lots of them available in market.

But a few demand flight tickets for travel card, i didnt have flight ticket so i went to ICICI and they gave me within 2 hrs.

If you have a flight ticket for AUS( technically impossible) then go for bookmyforex card, they give at cheapest rate


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

*Payment Declined(3rd Time)*

I have added my family in my application but when i pay through CC my spouse payment was made but my kids payment declined, I checked the funds were available, CC expiry was of the same month.

2nd time i reactivate the CC and send them again, which was again declined, i checked from bank every thing was ok.

3rd time i changed the CC and used previous CC from which they deduct my spouse fee, that again declined today.

I really dont understand where it is messed up, process is too much delayed, feeling depressed.

Any expert suggestions, what to do now.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just paid my visa fee without any hassles with Travel card..!

Even though I have a credit card with surplus balance, I didnt want to use as it would incur high conversion charge and forex rate. 

I went to HDFC bank asking for Multicurrency Forex card and they had lots of formalities.. Asked my Visa, ticket, cheque leaf and no concession in forex rates.. So, I applied through online with my netbanking and paid the amount upfront.(This way you can book when the rates are lower) . This is the best option and when you book through online you get 0.15/AUD lesser than the rate given to customer at bank. 

Received a call from bank executive next day and scheduled an appointment for card delivery. I signed the application and just gave passport copy. Card was activated very next day and done with the payment..!!

If you have account with HDFC, I would recommend to go this way(They also provide very competitive rates compared to other banks).. You can just monitor the forex rate for a week and learn its trend from their website.. You will have an option to apply for Forex in Netbanking and the rate( with 0.15 lesser) will be applied on that day you book your card..!

Hope this helps..


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Just paid my visa fee without any hassles with Travel card..!
> 
> Even though I have a credit card with surplus balance, I didnt want to use as it would incur high conversion charge and forex rate.
> 
> ...


Did the same, only difference was went to icici bank showed them there website and told them to give me this rate as there rate was 22 paise more than this.

The card was handed over in 15 minutes with just passport and visa invitation mail.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

So how much should we load in the travel card that we have? I do not have any card as of now, but if i do opt for one (which will be ICICI bank travel ccard), how much should we load? (3600 + additional taxes)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my case - I loaded the travel card with AUD 6400/- for 3 applicants (2 Adult and 1 child).

The visa fees was AUD 6300/- (3600+1800+900) | Plus budgeted AUD 100/- towards surcharge.

However I was charged a Surcharge of AUD 68.04.

The balance can be used is Australia when we travel their. We can also keep on adding more AUD to this card as and when possible.


In your case load the travel card with AUD 3650 at-least.





karthikr said:


> So how much should we load in the travel card that we have? I do not have any card as of now, but if i do opt for one (which will be ICICI bank travel ccard), how much should we load? (3600 + additional taxes)


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

karthikr said:


> So how much should we load in the travel card that we have? I do not have any card as of now, but if i do opt for one (which will be ICICI bank travel ccard), how much should we load? (3600 + additional taxes)


If you are single applicant, it would be $3638.88(3600 + 1.08%)


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Jeeten and Bharathi


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

Also i have another query on how to manage funds from INR to AUD (conversion) effectively and efficiently with minimal loss..

for ex : if i have a travel card and if i use it in AU, then there is a 1.50AUD i believe deducted per every transaction.

So, i would like to know what is the best way to manage finance. Any inputs guys?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

karthikr said:


> Also i have another query on how to manage funds from INR to AUD (conversion) effectively and efficiently with minimal loss..
> 
> for ex : if i have a travel card and if i use it in AU, then there is a 1.50AUD i believe deducted per every transaction.
> 
> So, i would like to know what is the best way to manage finance. Any inputs guys?


Best way would be to open a local bank account in Australia for AUD.


----------



## karthikr (Oct 29, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Best way would be to open a local bank account in Australia for AUD.


Hey Ankit,

thanks for your reply. Yeah - may b i am too novice in this. Could you help me as to how better i can transfer funds to AU account?

I have some amount in ICICI Bank, what is the best suggested way to transfer funds from here to AU Bank account?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthikr said:


> So how much should we load in the travel card that we have? I do not have any card as of now, but if i do opt for one (which will be ICICI bank travel ccard), how much should we load? (3600 + additional taxes)


it shall be something 3600 + 30~40(surcharge) for one person.

load 100 AUD extra, it is anyhow going to help you when you reach there


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Guys

I was just going through the ICICI Bank forex card FAQs and it says that they charge 3.5% markup in case of forex transactions. See image below. In that case, how is it better than a Credit card transaction?










Regards,


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I was just going through the ICICI Bank forex card FAQs and it says that they charge 3.5% markup in case of forex transactions. See image below. In that case, how is it better than a Credit card transaction?
> 
> ...


I dont really think they would charge for all transactions. Again, it is clearly mentioned it will be charged only for Cross-currency transactions(ex: you have USD in your card and make a transaction in AUD). This is common for all banks. 

With the help of forex card, you don't need to load USD, not even think about USD. You will directly load AUD and transact in AUD. So, you can rule out cross currency charges in this case..


----------



## birju_aussie (Apr 26, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> I dont really think they would charge for all transactions. Again, it is clearly mentioned it will be charged only for Cross-currency transactions(ex: you have USD in your card and make a transaction in AUD). This is common for all banks.
> 
> With the help of forex card, you don't need to load USD, not even think about USD. You will directly load AUD and transact in AUD. So, you can rule out cross currency charges in this case..


Thanks mate!


----------



## Chaudhry (Nov 23, 2015)

sfahmed said:


> AOA
> 
> Thanks for the update then what should i do any suggestions ?
> are you at the same phase of immigration ?
> ...




Hi Mates

I m in similar situation and my debit card has limit for online transaction. Not able to find a way to Pay 7200 AUD.

Is there any way we can do that payment via demand draft or anybody have used Western Union from Pakistan. If yes then how we can do this payment.

Your provided steps will be appreciated

Regards


----------



## paritosh.aic (Feb 9, 2016)

*Please guide*



bharathi039 said:


> Just paid my visa fee without any hassles with Travel card..!
> 
> Even though I have a credit card with surplus balance, I didnt want to use as it would incur high conversion charge and forex rate.
> 
> ...


Is it compulsory to have your name on the card? I have account with HDFC bank. When I inquired about the multicurrency forex chip card, I was told that my name would not be printed on the card, unlike it is there on credit card. So if your name is not printed on the card, does it impact the payment anyway?? 
My immigration consultant has asked for some credit card details which include 'name on the card'. Now i am not understanding what to write in this space if my travel card does not have my name printed on it and how important is it to have name on the card??
Please guide if you have any idea.


----------



## DrWho (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi.

I followed the suggestions I found here and I made a Travellers Debit Card for myself from Mastercard.

It worked!

Thank you,


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

paritosh.aic said:


> Is it compulsory to have your name on the card? I have account with HDFC bank. When I inquired about the multicurrency forex chip card, I was told that my name would not be printed on the card, unlike it is there on credit card. So if your name is not printed on the card, does it impact the payment anyway??
> My immigration consultant has asked for some credit card details which include 'name on the card'. Now i am not understanding what to write in this space if my travel card does not have my name printed on it and how important is it to have name on the card??
> Please guide if you have any idea.


You don't need to have name on your card. Normally, most of Forex card given at short duration doesn't have your name printed.

It won't impact your payment anyway and you can still make your payment without any hassles with Hdfc forex.Just mention your name in the space provided that prompts for name..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

paritosh.aic said:


> Is it compulsory to have your name on the card? I have account with HDFC bank. When I inquired about the multicurrency forex chip card, I was told that my name would not be printed on the card, unlike it is there on credit card. So if your name is not printed on the card, does it impact the payment anyway??
> My immigration consultant has asked for some credit card details which include 'name on the card'. Now i am not understanding what to write in this space if my travel card does not have my name printed on it and how important is it to have name on the card??
> Please guide if you have any idea.


i bought travel card from ICICI, it wasnt having my name on it , my agent did payment and there was no problem for them.

i think while paying we are supposed to provide below mentioned

Type of card - visa/master card etc
card no - 16 digit no
cvv-
expiry date

person name is required when we pay through credit card, you can think of it this way


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

I am in UK and submitting my application today. While I would be paying the amount in GBP using a debit card. Do I need to inform the bank of the upcoming transaction and how will the conversion be applied. I mean the transaction that gets authorised will be in GBP , how do I know whats the conversion rate applied for that day equating to AUD amount.


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Inderk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in UK and submitting my application today. While I would be paying the amount in GBP using a debit card. Do I need to inform the bank of the upcoming transaction and how will the conversion be applied. I mean the transaction that gets authorised will be in GBP , how do I know whats the conversion rate applied for that day equating to AUD amount.


You do not have to inform bank for any of ur transactions.

You need to have enough funds in your account at the time of transaction and also your card/account should be eligible to make that single transaction .

Abt the charges. Website will deduct as per AUD , however your bank statement will actually tell you as how much was charged and you can calculate as per that


----------



## Inderk (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Kawal.


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

*buyforex card*

Hi Forum members,

My friend who had recently traveled to Australia has a travel card from buyforex.com. I can reload it with the required amount for visa fee payment. He has used it for online transactions before. Is it good idea to go with this option? has anyone tried it before?

could you please clarify?

thanks..


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got the card from my friend.. it is Centrum Visa card issued by Axis bank.. multicurrency card. will it be fine to use this card to make the payment?

please advise!



manmuru said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> My friend who had recently traveled to Australia has a travel card from buyforex.com. I can reload it with the required amount for visa fee payment. He has used it for online transactions before. Is it good idea to go with this option? has anyone tried it before?
> 
> ...


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

manmuru said:


> I just got the card from my friend.. it is Centrum Visa card issued by Axis bank.. multicurrency card. will it be fine to use this card to make the payment?
> 
> please advise!


I don't think there will be any issue. Any number of transactions can be made from a single card


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks funnybond4u 



funnybond4u said:


> I don't think there will be any issue. Any number of transactions can be made from a single card


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

very informative thread!


----------



## ranjoo (Feb 3, 2016)

*Debit card payment info*

Hi guys...searched a few pages for debit card payment procedures and surcharges was not able to find any.

I WANT TO PAY $ 5200 BY DEBIT CARD (SBI OR STATE BANK OF MYSORE)... 

I WOULD BE CHARGED 1.08% SURCHARGE IS ALL I KNOW...

MY QUESTION IS 

1.* WILL I HAVE TO ALSO PAY A 3.5% OR SO CONVERSION CHARGE FOR $5200*

I MEAN A TOTAL OF 3.5% + 1.08% FOR *DEBIT CARD* PAYMENT METHOD


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

ranjoo said:


> Hi guys...searched a few pages for debit card payment procedures and surcharges was not able to find any.
> 
> I WANT TO PAY $ 5200 BY DEBIT CARD (SBI OR STATE BANK OF MYSORE)...
> 
> ...



Hello Ranjoo,

1. There are contradicting comments on whether Debit card is allowed to make Visa payment or not.. But, I would suggest you to give a try.. Given the fact, SBI issues Maestro card(different from Visa/Matercard), I would doubt if it will work. 

2. Currency Conversion charge is for sure.. You need to incur 3.5%(check this percent in bank website) of markup when you make the payment for AUD from INR. 

If you want to get rid of markup fee, the easiest way is to get a Forex/Travel card and make the payment.


----------



## ranjoo (Feb 3, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> Hello Ranjoo,
> 
> 1. There are contradicting comments on whether Debit card is allowed to make Visa payment or not.. But, I would suggest you to give a try.. Given the fact, SBI issues Maestro card(different from Visa/Matercard), I would doubt if it will work.
> 
> ...


I have a friend with forex card planning to use it....can i use it or do i need to get one for myself with my name on it


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

ranjoo said:


> I have a friend with forex card planning to use it....can i use it or do i need to get one for myself with my name on it


It's fine to use others card. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Anyone recently paid their visa fee using Indian credit card? If yes what was the extra amount that u have incurred on ur card? Based on that I can plan my payment. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## manmuru (Jun 19, 2015)

Indian credit cards charge 3.5% markup on the transaction amount. In addition DIBP charges 1.08% surcharge also. I checked this with Citi and ICICI. Now I am looking for other alternatives like travel card to pay this fee. 



jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Anyone recently paid their visa fee using Indian credit card? If yes what was the extra amount that u have incurred on ur card? Based on that I can plan my payment.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Manmuru! Please do update the forum once u have finalised a card. I was assuming the same amount but just wanted to sure on the changes. Thank you. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Thanks Manmuru! Please do update the forum once u have finalised a card. I was assuming the same amount but just wanted to sure on the changes. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Also, you would have to bear 14%(Service Tax) + .5%(Swach bharat) on your markup fee..


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone in Singapore paid visa fees? I'm going to use a credit card issued in Singapore and ask the bank to increase the limit before paying. However, there are some bank charges when paying foreign currencies and conversion rate is not so good. Any better alternative?


----------



## au2016 (Nov 18, 2015)

*bookmyforex*

hi Sultan, is there any withdrawal limit on the bookmyforex card ? I understand that first 3 transactions are free. Thanks.



sultan_azam said:


> i paid with travel card - lots of them available in market.
> 
> But a few demand flight tickets for travel card, i didnt have flight ticket so i went to ICICI and they gave me within 2 hrs.
> 
> If you have a flight ticket for AUS( technically impossible) then go for bookmyforex card, they give at cheapest rate


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

au2016 said:


> hi Sultan, is there any withdrawal limit on the bookmyforex card ? I understand that first 3 transactions are free. Thanks.


It depends on the bank card / offer.
it may be free for forex card
But 3 to 4 aud will be charged by Atm from Australia bank side


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

*information*



DrWho said:


> Hi.
> 
> I followed the suggestions I found here and I made a Travellers Debit Card for myself from Mastercard.
> 
> ...



Hi DrWho,

I'm also from Brazil and would like to know where did you buy you card from. What institution did you use? And did you buy a debit or credit card?

Many thanks.
Valeu


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

I dont know if missed it...

I got my AUD Travel card for making the payment... It may sound idotic... but can someone provide me a link to make payment online using the Travel Card ...

I cant find it after I logged into the ImmiAccount.

Thanks a lot for your help in advance...


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know if missed it...
> 
> ...


Ok I got the answer... Once you fill the entire form and click submit... it will lead you to payment page....


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

I am using ICICI travel card to pay my visa fees. 
I have activated the e-comm facility for online transaction. 
But the site returns with error "payment failed: declined" 
Please guide me in what am i doing wrong and what are the other ways of paying the fees?


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> I am using ICICI travel card to pay my visa fees.
> I have activated the e-comm facility for online transaction.
> But the site returns with error "payment failed: declined"
> Please guide me in what am i doing wrong and what are the other ways of paying the fees?


Hi,

I am facing same issue... I have to make a payment of AUD$ 5400 + AUS$ 100 (for charges) and I loaded the ICICI Travel Card with AUD$ 6000 but still it says Payment Failed: declined"

Somebody please help....


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing same issue... I have to make a payment of AUD$ 5400 + AUS$ 100 (for charges) and I loaded the ICICI Travel Card with AUD$ 6000 but still it says Payment Failed: declined"
> 
> Somebody please help....


Please check if you have activated ECOM facility. It is mentioned in the booklet in the starter kit.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing same issue... I have to make a payment of AUD$ 5400 + AUS$ 100 (for charges) and I loaded the ICICI Travel Card with AUD$ 6000 but still it says Payment Failed: declined"
> 
> Somebody please help....


I made all the efforts, in these efforts i even came to know that ICICI hires smart but dumbass employees.. Who themselves are not aware of the facilities which the bank offers, nevertheless.... I paid my fees using debit card.... Didn't want to waste time any further on a travel card that's good for nothing.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

I wanted to know the tarvel card option discussed here is it working for everyone ? Any alternatives if the ICICI travel card doesn't work? , Anybody here paid from SBI bank ? .

I have asked bank to increase my credit limit, I am not sure if they would increase to limit that I want. 

Need suggestion guys

Thanks,


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I wanted to know the tarvel card option discussed here is it working for everyone ? Any alternatives if the ICICI travel card doesn't work? , Anybody here paid from SBI bank ? .
> 
> ...


If ur cc limit is much lower than what is required, then very very less chances infact they will never increase.

Travel card works and works fine for all, I guess.

Icici travel card is smooth in getting .

I'm.not sure abt other travel cards.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

kawal_547 said:


> If ur cc limit is much lower than what is required, then very very less chances infact they will never increase.
> 
> Travel card works and works fine for all, I guess.
> 
> ...


I used to get a call from banks to increase my limit , however then i didn't want to increase as it was not required then .

I will definitely get this travel card for me .


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> I used to get a call from banks to increase my limit , however then i didn't want to increase as it was not required then .
> 
> I will definitely get this travel card for me .


You can check with cox and kings. One of my friend suggested them and he happen to buy one and use it already.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Which ever card you want to opt for make sure you check with them on the charges they would put on card when you used them in oversees atm's. Terms and conditions in these are very critical so please do double check with imp information you would want to know on any forex cards.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

At least you people have option to pay your fees. In Pakistan there is no such option available. Banks do not increase your limit on debit cards here. Seriously mad about this.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Getting a travel card from ICICI is not a easy task. I tried different branches with no success.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*HDFC Platinum Multicurrency Card*

Hi,
Anyone paid DIBP fees successfully with HDFC 'Multicurrency Platinum ForexPlus Chip Card' ?

Kindly help!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Lodged visa and made the payment using ICICI single currency card without any hassles. Cleared in first attempt itself


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> At least you people have option to pay your fees. In Pakistan there is no such option available. Banks do not increase your limit on debit cards here. Seriously mad about this.


thats bad. so how u plan to pay ur fee? debit card?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> Getting a travel card from ICICI is not a easy task. I tried different branches with no success.


U had an account with ICICI when you applied for the the travel card?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

jakurati said:


> U had an account with ICICI when you applied for the the travel card?


I opened a new account only for this purpose but still it wasn't helpful.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> I opened a new account only for this purpose but still it wasn't helpful.


 It wasnt helpful? :O Why what happened?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

jakurati said:


> It wasnt helpful? :O Why what happened?


To issue travel card, they insist on visa copy and Air tickets (if we mention the purpose is leisure travel), otherwise for immigration fee payment they simply say they don't issue travel card for that purpose.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

kawal_547 said:


> If ur cc limit is much lower than what is required, then very very less chances infact they will never increase.
> 
> Travel card works and works fine for all, I guess.
> 
> ...


What I did is i bank in cash into my credit card to increase the credit card limit. Let's say your credit limit is AUD2500 and the visa fee is AUD3600. I would bank in about AUD1300 so that my available credit card limit is AUD3900.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Those who have paid with ICICI BANK travel card, Did you guys opened bank account ? When I enquired I was told to open bank account and passport and visa copy as mandatory documents.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Those who have paid with ICICI BANK travel card, Did you guys opened bank account ? When I enquired I was told to open bank account and passport and visa copy as mandatory documents.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Yes a bank account is required along with Visa copy and ur passport copy.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have just submitted my ACS and was planning to arrange funds for future payments.
As I already have a savings A/C with ICICI Bank, I would be opting for ICICI AUD Travel Card.
Would I be able to apply for the same at this phase i.e. without a visa copy?
If not, then whats the best time to apply for it?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just submitted my ACS and was planning to arrange funds for future payments.
> As I already have a savings A/C with ICICI Bank, I would be opting for ICICI AUD Travel Card.
> ...


By default they will ask you for visa copy. Tell them you need it to pay the visa fee. They will agree to give it without visa. Just carry your original passport and insist on a single currency AUD card.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I have account with HDFC and they have multicurrency forex card, is the ICICI travel card cheaper compared to HDFC forex card or any additional benefits ?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I have account with HDFC and they have multicurrency forex card, is the ICICI travel card cheaper compared to HDFC forex card or any additional benefits ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I think rates are more or less the same. I have account in HDFC and ICICI. I went to HDFC first, but they were not ready to give without visa copy. So I went to ICICI.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Sahiledge said:


> I made all the efforts, in these efforts i even came to know that ICICI hires smart but dumbass employees.. Who themselves are not aware of the facilities which the bank offers, nevertheless.... I paid my fees using debit card.... Didn't want to waste time any further on a travel card that's good for nothing.


It appears that you used an ICICI debit card in the end. Was it ICICI? Did it create any problems when paying the money for such a large sum?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> It appears that you used an ICICI debit card in the end. Was it ICICI? Did it create any problems when paying the money for such a large sum?


Yes, it was ICICI and It was smooth.... Just the 3.5% conversion charge that i had to pay extra... Another option is to opt for BPAY if you have someone having an account in Australia. Thats the full proof way of payment. It just takes couple of working days to get the money transferred that too with no surcharge.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Sahiledge said:


> Yes, it was ICICI and It was smooth.... Just the 3.5% conversion charge that i had to pay extra... Another option is to opt for BPAY if you have someone having an account in Australia. Thats the full proof way of payment. It just takes couple of working days to get the money transferred that too with no surcharge.


At what conversion rate you paid? I mean how much INR/AUD


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

Sansu83 said:


> I have account with HDFC and they have multicurrency forex card, is the ICICI travel card cheaper compared to HDFC forex card or any additional benefits ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Both would be fine, just choose your currency as AUD for loading. Also I some offer yesterday in HDFC for load/reload of currency. They are giving something free. Check their website for forex card.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Mithung
So, I need an ICICI single currency AUD card with E-Comm enabled ( for online transactions).
How much is the total processing fee charged for this by ICICI?
And will I be able to load this new travel card online through my ICICI savings bank a/c or any other bank a/c?

Thanks,


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

htgaus said:


> Thanks Mithung
> So, I need an ICICI single currency AUD card with E-Comm enabled ( for online transactions).
> How much is the total processing fee charged for this by ICICI?
> And will I be able to load this new travel card online through my ICICI savings bank a/c or any other bank a/c?
> ...



E-comm will not be active by default, You need to enable it and set the limit for transaction. ICICI charges around Rs.125 for the card and the exchange rate is Rupee 1 over the actual. I think you can reload it online, however I did at the bank itself. You just have to sign a form. They do all the paper work. Money will be deducted from your savings account.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

funnybond4u said:


> At what conversion rate you paid? I mean how much INR/AUD


Somewhere around 51. 
In addition to your previously asked questions, one of my friends used ICICI debit card but he had limit of Rs. 100000 on it, to which he requested to increase it. It took the bank 24 hours to increase the limit.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Guys anyone has an idea whether Citi bank provides Forex card?
I dont have account in ICICI or HDFC and dont want to waste time opening a new account, activating it, etc.


----------



## sankar.palanivelu (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi, I would need to pay my visa application fee of 7200 aud. I have a Australia credit card with 6000 aud as limit. Can I make payment with this card and another India credit card for 1200 aud? Is that paying visa application fee with multiple credit card feasible?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just came from my HDFC Branch office, they would need Visa copy along with passport, anybody here HDFC customer received a travel card without Visa copy ? I have opened ICICI bank account and it should be active by now, I am activating Netbanking now, What if ICICI asks for visa copy, any alternatives they can accept like invitation email, all those have paid from ICICI and HDFC bank would you mind sharing the branch details ? 
Appreciate your help


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just came from my HDFC Branch office, they would need Visa copy along with passport, anybody here HDFC customer received a travel card without Visa copy ? I have opened ICICI bank account and it should be active by now, I am activating Netbanking now, What if ICICI asks for visa copy, any alternatives they can accept like invitation email, all those have paid from ICICI and HDFC bank would you mind sharing the branch details ?
> Appreciate your help


ICICI doesn't ask for any document except your passport. Make sure you ask for a single currency travel card if you plan to have an ICICI travel card.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Sahiledge said:


> ICICI doesn't ask for any document except your passport. Make sure you ask for a single currency travel card if you plan to have an ICICI travel card.


ICICI bank do ask for visa copy. Please mention the branch details where one get get it with just passport?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

I have myself got it from ahmedabad branch and on my word a friend of mine who stays in mumbai also got one without any visa or invitation letter.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Please provide us specific area branch details for reference, we can ask bank to refer. I think this information is not updated at every branch of HDFC and ICICI so no one is on the same page.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

I got my ICICI multi currency travel card activated just today, Bangalore Jayanagar branch.
It took me 4 days to open an account + activate card.
Day 1 - Applied to open account.
Day 2- Account got activated. Activated RTGS payee from other bank, Need to wait 1 more day to transfer money, RBI guidelines.
Day 3- Transferred money to ICICI account. Went to bank, filled a form mentioning exchange rate, etc. It was beyond 4 PM so couldn't load the card.
Day 4- Money transferred to the card and activated. I need 5400 AUD, loaded 5500 AUD. Exchange rate is around 50.6.

I am yet to make payment, still contemplating whether to make payment first or to go for medicals.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

I submitted the visa invitation letter. They were asking for air tickets, but I clearly told from the beginning that this is only for visa application. Even after account opening when I went to load the card, the official insisted for tickets. I told again that I don't have any, and that I have read that ICICI regularly issues the card for visa application. She told she will check and get it activated, which she eventually did.

Bottom line - You need little convincing to do, as they might not be aware and see this as a risk. Reiterate that this is a common thing, and you know about ICICI issuing cards all the time for this specific purpose.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Please provide us specific area branch details for reference, we can ask bank to refer. I think this information is not updated at every branch of HDFC and ICICI so no one is on the same page.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


In Ahmedabad, ambavadi branch, in vadodara, racecourse branch. I am not aware of the area of the branch for mumbai. But please be aware that ICICI officials seldom have full information and they keep on forcing what they know as the rules of the bank, so you ought to show them that you know more than them. 
All the best.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> I got my ICICI multi currency travel card activated just today, Bangalore Jayanagar branch.
> It took me 4 days to open an account + activate card.
> Day 1 - Applied to open account.
> Day 2- Account got activated. Activated RTGS payee from other bank, Need to wait 1 more day to transfer money, RBI guidelines.
> ...


Hi suhas, 

If you have referred to earlier posts in the forum, the multi currency travel card does not seem to work for paying fees. I have myself experienced it and while I came to know about single currency card which works, the ICICI official simply refused any existence of a single currency card. So, i wasted 5 days in sorting things out, paid the fees with my debit card and ended up paying 3.5% extra rate. 
So please check if you can pay the visa fees with that card and probably get a single currency card and even if ICICI refuse, tell them that you know it's there. 
A friend of mine who had got a single currency card from my experience has succeeded in doing payment.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Sahiledge said:


> Hi suhas,
> 
> If you have referred to earlier posts in the forum, the multi currency travel card does not seem to work for paying fees. I have myself experienced it and while I came to know about single currency card which works, the ICICI official simply refused any existence of a single currency card. So, i wasted 5 days in sorting things out, paid the fees with my debit card and ended up paying 3.5% extra rate.
> So please check if you can pay the visa fees with that card and probably get a single currency card and even if ICICI refuse, tell them that you know it's there.
> A friend of mine who had got a single currency card from my experience has succeeded in doing payment.


Ok, thanks for the info..I will find it out later since I am not paying the fees immediately, may be 8-10 days later. I dont understand the reason, it should work since it is a VISA card, pre enabled for online transactions, as they claim. Anyways there could be weird reasons which we are unaware of.
I actually asked them that if it works for a single currency, but they said it is a multi currency card. Even I was not too aware of this, I had gone thru your post but hadnt paid much attention to the single/multi currency thing.
Anyways, I will have to find out only when i submit, may be it will cost me a few days more..


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> In Ahmedabad, ambavadi branch, in vadodara, racecourse branch. I am not aware of the area of the branch for mumbai. But please be aware that ICICI officials seldom have full information and they keep on forcing what they know as the rules of the bank, so you ought to show them that you know more than them.
> All the best.


Thanks a TON Sahil, this would help me ma lot .


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> I got my ICICI multi currency travel card activated just today, Bangalore Jayanagar branch.
> It took me 4 days to open an account + activate card.
> Day 1 - Applied to open account.
> Day 2- Account got activated. Activated RTGS payee from other bank, Need to wait 1 more day to transfer money, RBI guidelines.
> ...


Hi hssuhas, 

Any reason why you want to appear medical first and then making payment. I am thinking on the same, however, I found here in DIBP website, It wont be good option to do health check once Visa is lodged and would create unnecessary delay.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> Any reason why you want to appear medical first and then making payment. I am thinking on the same, however, I found here in DIBP website, It wont be good option to do health check once Visa is lodged and would create unnecessary delay.



Hi Sansu,
I am planning to upload all documents once I make visa payment. I am hoping for a direct grant (long shot, but hoping), I thought of preventing CO contact as much as possible by uploading everything at one shot, since communication with CO is a pain and they take a lot of time.
I actually completed my medical 2 days back. I had checked in the DIBP site, they dont recommend it only in case where you are planning to lodge visa after a long time as the medical report will be valid only for 6 months.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

In the meanwhile, I am working on cancelling the ICICI multi currency card. I hve contacted Cocks and Kings to get a card. Even they will get me a HDFC/ Axis bank card.
Is there any known problem with HDFC / Axis cards?
And the problem with multicurrency cards - Is it limited to ICICI or other bank cards too?
I was informed that there has been a recent RBI guideline to issue only multi currency cards.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> In the meanwhile, I am working on cancelling the ICICI multi currency card. I hve contacted Cocks and Kings to get a card. Even they will get me a HDFC/ Axis bank card.
> Is there any known problem with HDFC / Axis cards?
> And the problem with multicurrency cards - Is it limited to ICICI or other bank cards too?
> I was informed that there has been a recent RBI guideline to issue only multi currency cards.


ICICI does issue single currency travel card, I got it issued 2 days back. I have my salary account with HDFC and they insisted me for visa copy. I haven't made the payment yet, however I think it should be smooth process.


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> ICICI does issue single currency travel card, I got it issued 2 days back. I have my salary account with HDFC and they insisted me for visa copy. I haven't made the payment yet, however I think it should be smooth process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



I tried in Bangalore, Jayanagar branch. They are saying they enquired every other branch but are not able to find any. And that the cards they have have expired.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> I tried in Bangalore, Jayanagar branch. They are saying they enquired every other branch but are not able to find any. And that the cards they have have expired.


Travel card form itself has option to select the single currency card option. You can try from other city if possible. My ICICI account is from rural branch and got travel card from city branch.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> I tried in Bangalore, Jayanagar branch. They are saying they enquired every other branch but are not able to find any. And that the cards they have have expired.


I got my ICICI AUD card from ICICI Old Madras Road Branch back in Jan 2016. It worked fine for me. It must be true that the AUD cards that they already have must be nearing expiry or already expired. Even the card that I got is due to expire in Dec 2016 I think. If you are a single applicant I would advice you to try with your debit/credit card. You might have to pay a bit extra but even for the AUD card you need to pay conversion charges.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Are you sure conversion charges apply to Forex card too? I think once you load it with AUD, you will be paying in AUD and no conversion charges apply. 
My whole struggle to get the travel card is to save the conversion charges, which will be around INR 10k (3.5% of AUD 5400) in case of debit/credit card.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Anybody paid the amount recently?
I am about to make payment, and I see two options debit/credit card and BPAY account
When I entered the travel card details, they added a surcharge for the credit card? 
Has this been changed recently?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Anybody paid the amount recently?
> I am about to make payment, and I see two options debit/credit card and BPAY account
> When I entered the travel card details, they added a surcharge for the credit card?
> Has this been changed recently?


No. Surcharge of 58 Aud will be there for debit / credit card.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> No. Surcharge of 58 Aud will be there for debit / credit card.


Thanks Sahil for the reply 
So Travel card is considered as a debit card ?


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Thanks Sahil for the reply
> So Travel card is considered as a debit card ?


No. 
Debit card accesses your bank account. 
Its like a pre paid credit card which u can also use as an ATM card if required.


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong.

For debit/credit card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge) + (3.5% conversion fee)

For travel card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge)


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

hssuhas said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> For debit/credit card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge) + (3.5% conversion fee)
> 
> For travel card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge)


That is correct plus some service tax.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> For debit/credit card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge) + (3.5% conversion fee)
> 
> For travel card, Total charges = (visa fee) + (1.08% surcharge)


Normally when you load your travel card you will be charged Rupee 1+ over the actual rates.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

which is still not bad considering the fact that credit card forex conversion rate is at INR 53.65 per AUD whereas while you load the money in pre paid you pay around INR 49.XX per AUD.



Mithung said:


> Normally when you load your travel card you will be charged Rupee 1+ over the actual rates.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

One question i'm curious about.. see if you have an answer.

while loading a travel card i will be charged INR 49.90 per AUD as forex conversion.
but while paying the fees, what will be forex conversion rate i.e. 1 AUD = Howmuch INR and where is this reference rate published?




dex_shar said:


> That is correct plus some service tax.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

viv101 said:


> One question i'm curious about.. see if you have an answer.
> 
> while loading a travel card i will be charged INR 49.90 per AUD as forex conversion.
> but while paying the fees, what will be forex conversion rate i.e. 1 AUD = Howmuch INR and where is this reference rate published?


When you pay your fees, why would INR come in picture at all?

While you load your card, you are converting INR to AUD and fees will be paid in AUD. There is no conversion here.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thats correct.
in my mind, I'm still in Thailand, carrying a USD card and doing a two way forex conversion at ATM withdrawl machine 

BTW found out that Mastercard offers better exchange rates than visa...



Mithung said:


> When you pay your fees, why would INR come in picture at all?
> 
> While you load your card, you are converting INR to AUD and fees will be paid in AUD. There is no conversion here.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

In case anyone has reasearched please share which one offers the best rates and experience ? HDFC, Axis or ICICI?


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

viv101 said:


> In case anyone has reasearched please share which one offers the best rates and experience ? HDFC, Axis or ICICI?


If you buy forex online then HDFC gives good rate or it can be compared at their websites. But if you are doing offline it can vary a lot, reach out for forex deptt of your bank and they can offer you discount of 50-80 paise depending on individual dealing.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

*ICICI Travel Card*

Hi All,

When we approach ICICI bank branch, the forex rate which they give will it be less than or equal to(<=) the rates displayed on their website? or will it be more than that?

Also, if load with min amount at the time of issuing th travel card and can i load the remaining amount in online?Kindly help me in knowing this.

Which one is preferable loading entire amount at one go at the branch or doing it online ?

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When we approach ICICI bank branch, the forex rate which they give will it be less than or equal to(<=) the rates displayed on their website? or will it be more than that?
> 
> ...



Hi Kumar,

If the rate mentioned in ICICI site is x, then you would be buying at approx x+1, and if u are selling it would be x-1. This number could be even more, like x+1.5 
You cannot load the money on your own, you need to get it loaded from your account and this will be done by the bank.
It depends on your luck, you may get a good deal if you load now and the dollar price rises by the time you apply and vice versa.

Word of caution: ICICI multi currency is known to have issues during payment. Even I have a multi currency card which is fully loaded. I will try to pay the fees next week and if it doesn't work, I may have to take out the money which will result in losses since there would be difference of 2-3 rs per dollar between buying and selling.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When we approach ICICI bank branch, the forex rate which they give will it be less than or equal to(<=) the rates displayed on their website? or will it be more than that?
> 
> ...


You get some discount if you load more than 2000$. I got around 30 paisa discount.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> If the rate mentioned in ICICI site is x, then you would be buying at approx x+1, and if u are selling it would be x-1. This number could be even more, like x+1.5
> You cannot load the money on your own, you need to get it loaded from your account and this will be done by the bank.
> ...


Thanks you hssuhas!! Yes, even i came to know that single currency card is preferable.

Thanks for sharing the details..


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I was able to load money online via travel card login. I was not aware of the surcharge so remaining amount i loaded online and i paid my visa amount on 25th May successfully.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> I was able to load money online via travel card login. I was not aware of the surcharge so remaining amount i loaded online and i paid my visa amount on 25th May successfully.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Which card did you use?
For loading, I had to sign a document pertaining to foreign exchange which mentioned exchange rate and date. 

Kumar, 
Which city are you in? I could not get a single currency card in Bangalore..


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> Which card did you use?
> For loading, I had to sign a document pertaining to foreign exchange which mentioned exchange rate and date.
> 
> Kumar,
> Which city are you in? I could not get a single currency card in Bangalore..


I am not sure if we discussed this case or was it you who had issue with getting travel card in Bangalore. I got single currency travel card AUD from Pune, ECOM activated on the spot and you get facility reloading online, i didn't mention that while filling form and i think that is by default.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeparking (May 25, 2016)

I know CIBC is selling prepaid visa cards + allowing for good fx back home through GMT. Recently been used their stuff; pretty good imo


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

*bookmyforex*

can we use travel card from bookmyforex to pay for the visa fees? has anybody tried this? Does bookmyforex have tie ups with axis/icici to issue travel cards?


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

FInally lodged Visa today after making payment from ICICI single currency card.
I was totally charged AUD 5400 + 58 (VISA card payment gateway surcharge). 
I initially had got the multi currency card but was not able to pay from that. I visited the branch and after several denials to issue single currency card, I had almost given up and even had filled form to withdraw money from the multi currency card, which would have resulted in a loss of 15-18k INR.
Somehow at the very last moment the ICICI person said she would try contacting higher authority and get exception in my case. Finally she did, I got issued a single currency card and money was transferred directly from my previous card. Later I was able to make the payment.
But this whole ordeal took around 3 weeks, around 10-12 visits to the branch and 10-15 calls to the bank. It helped that the branch was close to my house. 
Though the ICICI people went the extra mile and rectified the issue and I finally got what I wanted (saving on the conversion fee of around 10k INR), I wouldnt suggest ICICI, go for it only if you can get a single currency card. It is becoming harder and harder to get it.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> FInally lodged Visa today after making payment from ICICI single currency card.
> I was totally charged AUD 5400 + 58 (VISA card payment gateway surcharge).
> I initially had got the multi currency card but was not able to pay from that. I visited the branch and after several denials to issue single currency card, I had almost given up and even had filled form to withdraw money from the multi currency card, which would have resulted in a loss of 15-18k INR.
> Somehow at the very last moment the ICICI person said she would try contacting higher authority and get exception in my case. Finally she did, I got issued a single currency card and money was transferred directly from my previous card. Later I was able to make the payment.
> ...


How much did you load into the currency card? If there is excess currency left, is it possible to easily transfer back?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> How much did you load into the currency card? If there is excess currency left, is it possible to easily transfer back?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I had loaded AUD 5500.
AFAIK, if you want to withdraw, you need to submit an application to the bank and they will transfer the money to your account. I think loading the card can be done online (though I did it thru the branch).
I am planning to withdraw the remaining amount. Only thing to consider is that you will lose a little money if you are withdrawing. If the exchange rate is 'X', you would have bought the currency at approx 'X+1' and while selling the price would be around 'X-1'. Anyways for small amount, this shouldn't matter much.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> I had loaded AUD 5500.
> AFAIK, if you want to withdraw, you need to submit an application to the bank and they will transfer the money to your account. I think loading the card can be done online (though I did it thru the branch).
> I am planning to withdraw the remaining amount. Only thing to consider is that you will lose a little money if you are withdrawing. If the exchange rate is 'X', you would have bought the currency at approx 'X+1' and while selling the price would be around 'X-1'. Anyways for small amount, this shouldn't matter much.


That's good. Have you thought of retaining the same card once you get the grant and plan to travel? I dont know if you can retain for so long. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> That's good. Have you thought of retaining the same card once you get the grant and plan to travel? I dont know if you can retain for so long. What are your thoughts on this?


The card has an expiry date till which you can use it. In my case it is valid till May-2018.
I feel there is no harm in keeping it active, at least you have an option in case of any urgent need. I need to check whether they have any maintenance fee for it. 
I guess it works like any normal VISA debit card, just that the currency is in AUD. When I made the payment, I saw that the money was deducted from the card immediately.
I haven't researched much on the options available for Forex, but till I come across a better option, as I said, no harm in keeping this card active.


----------



## ManishS (Apr 4, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> The card has an expiry date till which you can use it. In my case it is valid till May-2018.
> I feel there is no harm in keeping it active, at least you have an option in case of any urgent need. I need to check whether they have any maintenance fee for it.
> I guess it works like any normal VISA debit card, just that the currency is in AUD. When I made the payment, I saw that the money was deducted from the card immediately.
> I haven't researched much on the options available for Forex, but till I come across a better option, as I said, no harm in keeping this card active.


Hi,
I had couple of questions - will appreciate if you guys can answer:
1. Does card need to be in your name or it will be ok if its in my brother's name- I don't have a ICICI Bank account so it will be easier to get a card in his name 
2. What are the documents asked by ICICI before issuing the single currency travel card.

Thanks


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

ManishS said:


> Hi,
> I had couple of questions - will appreciate if you guys can answer:
> 1. Does card need to be in your name or it will be ok if its in my brother's name- I don't have a ICICI Bank account so it will be easier to get a card in his name
> 2. What are the documents asked by ICICI before issuing the single currency travel card.
> ...


You can your brother's card, they would need PAN card for travel card provided there should be ICICI account u under your name


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

@ Manish,

They ask for the visa document, which in our case is the invite. So I am not sure if they would give card in your brother's name.


----------



## ManishS (Apr 4, 2016)

hssuhas said:


> @ Manish,
> 
> They ask for the visa document, which in our case is the invite. So I am not sure if they would give card in your brother's name.


Thanks for your reply. If he manages to get card in his name somehow then there won't be any problem while paying the fees because the payment card will not be in applicant's name? Thanks again in advance to confirm


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

It is not necessary every branch ask for it. I was never asked for visa copy or invite, just passport copy is enough. Again, that depends on branch to branch details


----------



## ManishS (Apr 4, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> It is not necessary every branch ask for it. I was never asked for visa copy or invite, just passport copy is enough. Again, that depends on branch to branch details


Thanks but you must have an account with ICICI I guess?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

ManishS said:


> Thanks but you must have an account with ICICI I guess?



yes i created for that purpose.


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> yes i created for that purpose.


hi please guide in which option we need to fill forex card details


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi please guide in which option we need to fill forex card details


I am sorry, I didn't get you. Could you please describe your situation?


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

So I came across this thread and learned we can save some 10K INR paying for VISA via travel card.

My query is ..........incase I ask my friend (in Australia) to pay for me and immediately I transfer the required amount from my Indian bank account to his Australian bank account, would I loose out on saving that 10K through this method or not?


----------



## Moneyjheeta (Apr 11, 2016)

Josephite said:


> So I came across this thread and learned we can save some 10K INR paying for VISA via travel card.
> 
> My query is ..........incase I ask my friend (in Australia) to pay for me and immediately I transfer the required amount from my Indian bank account to his Australian bank account, would I loose out on saving that 10K through this method or not?



I think(not sure) you will be charged with conversion charge and any bank charge
So best way is forex card...yesterday i paid visa fee with HDFC multi currency forex card with only AUD currency loaded..it worked fine and easy


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Josephite said:


> So I came across this thread and learned we can save some 10K INR paying for VISA via travel card.
> 
> My query is ..........incase I ask my friend (in Australia) to pay for me and immediately I transfer the required amount from my Indian bank account to his Australian bank account, would I loose out on saving that 10K through this method or not?



If your Australian friend is paying in dollars, then there will be no conversion fee. Conversion fee comes into picture only when you have a credit card/ debit card in INR and want to pay in dollars.
Travel card bypasses this issue since the card is loaded in dollars.
In all cases surcharge of 1.08% of total fee is applied, this cant be avoided.


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share my experience of Visa 189 fee payment. This would be helpful for many applicants.

Akin to so many applicants in this group, even I was skeptical to choose among credit card, debit card, BPAY, travel card for the payment and eventually zeroed on travel card. I am a classic HDFC customer maintaining the account from 10 years. Hence, instead of walking to the branch, I applied for HDFC Forex card through Netbanking. Monitored the exchange rate for a day or 2 and finally ordered the forex card (on 14th June 2016) . You need to select the currency and amount to be loaded while ordering. The equivalent amount (7300 AUD in my case, 7278 AUD (1 main+ spouse+ 2 kids+ surcharge of 78 AUD)) will be deducted immediately from your account in INR. 

Got a call from the HDFC customer care next day (15th June 2016), and the representative was asking me to submit the Visa, tickets and passport copy while receiving the card. I clearly stated that I am not travelling and I need the card for my personal use and that I would be able to submit the copy of passport only. She agreed and I received the HDFC Multicurrency Forex Plus Chip card on the same day (15th June 2016). I handed over my passport and company ID card copies to the representative. The card took around 36 hours to get activated. Once activated (17th June 2016), I checked into the HDFC Prepaid Netbanking section and the card was active with 7300 AUD. The starter kit says that once the card is activated, it is ready for E-com transaction (online purchase, payment, no manual activation required).

On the day of Visa payment, I gave my card type (VISA or MC), card number, expiry date and CVV and name details to the agent and the payment went through without any issues at all. I received an SMS about the card usage as well. As anticipated, the visa fees was 7277.77 AUD including surcharge. Documents uploading WIP.

I will be more than glad to answer any questions in this regard.


----------



## Josephite (May 4, 2016)

Gud to hear u were able to pay thru multicurrency card, people in past have not been successful enough....


----------



## roni.patel (May 15, 2013)

Hi lvbntapasvi,

Thanks for the information provided by you.
I too have decided to go wth HDFC as I have been holding the HDFC account since long. But I am not able to find the option for apply the travel card through HDFC Net banking. Please let me know the steps. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Ronak



lvbntapasvi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience of Visa 189 fee payment. This would be helpful for many applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

I am trying to get travel card for Paying visa fees, all agencies asking for visa copy and flight tickets. could anyone guide me how to get travel card for paying visa fees.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Sithi said:


> I am trying to get travel card for Paying visa fees, all agencies asking for visa copy and flight tickets. could anyone guide me how to get travel card for paying visa fees.


Hi,

You can get it through fxkart, you will get it in couple of hours. They will deliver the card to your doorstep aswell.
Only invitation letter and your passport is required
Viaan


----------



## Thomaeng (Aug 23, 2015)

Mates I need urgent help
I have got my invitation to apply, but I can't pay the visa fees online due to the restrictions of The Central Bank of Egypt on online payment through debit and credit cards:
-Can I pay in cash to the embassy immigration office located in Cairo, and if so how they will link the payment to my application?
-Can I pay the fees through bank transfer to DIBP, because it is still permitted?


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Ronak,

Once you login to the HDFC Netbanking section, navigate to "Cards". On the left most vertical panel you will find "Prepaid Cards" as the last section. From here you can Request --> Purchase Forex Card. 

Enter the details and then follow the steps mentioned in my previous post.

All the best.



roni.patel said:


> Hi lvbntapasvi,
> 
> Thanks for the information provided by you.
> I too have decided to go wth HDFC as I have been holding the HDFC account since long. But I am not able to find the option for apply the travel card through HDFC Net banking. Please let me know the steps. Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi,

I too want to make the VISA payment of 3600AUD from Pune. I read that the ICICI travel card can be used to save the conversion rate of 3.5% which applies on debit and credit card. However the 1.08% surcharge applies on both. Now I am confused as to what is difference between the HDFC forex card then? 
Kindly suggest what would be the best alternative to make the payment of fees. I dont have anyone in Australia who can make the payment.
Help please


----------



## dufferdev (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi

Plz don't waste ur time and money in Icici or HDFC travel cards. Try to get someone in Australia or USA with credit card and get it done. Also I saw PayPal as an option. You can upload money from ur bank account to PayPal and pay.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Dufferdev.

I will talk to my friend who is in US for credit card and his limit. If I am in India, I would have tried ICICI / HDFC card's but I am living in Saudi Arabia and no bank is offering Single currency / Forex / Travel card in AUD. Any applicant from Saudi Arabia who has made the visa payment in AUD can shed some light on this issue. Please let me know how to pay the visa fees from Saudi Arabia. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

All travel (forex) cards work in the same way. Whether ICICI or HDFC travel card, surcharge of 1.08% applies on the transaction and you will end up paying 3638.88 AUD.

Markup fees, more surcharge will be applicable for credit cards.



vinitvink said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too want to make the VISA payment of 3600AUD from Pune. I read that the ICICI travel card can be used to save the conversion rate of 3.5% which applies on debit and credit card. However the 1.08% surcharge applies on both. Now I am confused as to what is difference between the HDFC forex card then?
> Kindly suggest what would be the best alternative to make the payment of fees. I dont have anyone in Australia who can make the payment.
> Help please


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys,

Is the transaction happening via forex cards?? I have read few transactions getting declined and also the DIBP website only mentions transactions can be done by credit cards. 
Please suggest


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys,

Just FYI, I have been able to successfully pay the visa fees via HDFC Forrex card. Total fees it cost me was 3638.88 AUD. Today I have attached all the documents for my application.

Thanks to all of you for your help and suggestions. This forum has been really helpful


----------



## Ozaspiring (Jan 9, 2016)

lvbntapasvi said:


> Hi Ronak,
> 
> Once you login to the HDFC Netbanking section, navigate to "Cards". On the left most vertical panel you will find "Prepaid Cards" as the last section. From here you can Request --> Purchase Forex Card.
> 
> ...


Dear Ivbntapasvi,

While I try to apply for forex card, it asks me for date of travel and date of return.. As I require this card to pay visa fees, I dont have a travel date yet.. 

What did you do for this question? Did you fill any random date? Will it impact my visa application, if I put any random travel and return date?


----------



## nutz45 (May 25, 2016)

Ozaspiring said:


> Dear Ivbntapasvi,
> 
> While I try to apply for forex card, it asks me for date of travel and date of return.. As I require this card to pay visa fees, I dont have a travel date yet..
> 
> What did you do for this question? Did you fill any random date? Will it impact my visa application, if I put any random travel and return date?


Did you figure this out? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

Guys, 

I had made payment by HDFC forex card and added a random date for date of travel. I had inquired about this with customer care and they said you can fill any random date if you don't have a exact date.
I believe this won't affect the Visa application.




nutz45 said:


> Did you figure this out?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

roni.patel said:


> Hi lvbntapasvi,
> 
> Thanks for the information provided by you.
> I too have decided to go wth HDFC as I have been holding the HDFC account since long. But I am not able to find the option for apply the travel card through HDFC Net banking. Please let me know the steps. Thanks in advance.
> ...


HI Ronak,

Please let me know when you are expecting invitation or any pointer in this regard, as I am also in same boat!!

Thanks


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

Note: I got my forex card from an known agent and he had provided me the card. Now banks are asking for travel card or visa as a mandate for forex cards, hence it is not possible to obtain travel card. Try and inquire with some agents or lookout for any relative who has it. 



vinitvink said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had made payment by HDFC forex card and added a random date for date of travel. I had inquired about this with customer care and they said you can fill any random date if you don't have a exact date.
> I believe this won't affect the Visa application.


----------



## aussie_dreams (Apr 3, 2016)

vinitvink said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just FYI, I have been able to successfully pay the visa fees via HDFC Forrex card. Total fees it cost me was 3638.88 AUD. Today I have attached all the documents for my application.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your help and suggestions. This forum has been really helpful


Good to know that you succeeded with HDFC card, pls share the name of the card, single or multi currency card so that others can also be benefitted and How did you get the same.. thanks in advance


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

How to pay visa fee from Pakistan, there is no credit card with so much limit on single transaction?

Please advice urgently


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

aussie_dreams said:


> Good to know that you succeeded with HDFC card, pls share the name of the card, single or multi currency card so that others can also be benefitted and How did you get the same.. thanks in advance


I used HDFC multi currency card. I got this card by an known agent.


----------



## vinitvink (Jun 7, 2015)

How to pay visa fee from Pakistan, there is no credit card with so much limit on single transaction?

Please advice urgently


Check if you can get a forex card for making the payment or make the payment if you have a friend from US or australia


----------



## goauzzie (May 11, 2016)

lvbntapasvi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience of Visa 189 fee payment. This would be helpful for many applicants.
> 
> ...


When you loaded the card, can you tell

1. Conversion rate of that day
2. How much you paid per dollar
3. any surcharge


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I m in similar situation and my debit card has limit for online transaction. Not able to find a way to Pay 7200 AUD.
> 
> ...


Hello Chaudhry Sb-

Were you able to find out any way to pay the 7200 AUD? I am in similar situation. My credit card limit is AUD6000.


----------



## momentum (Dec 5, 2013)

Irfan Bhatti said:


> I have added my family in my application but when i pay through CC my spouse payment was made but my kids payment declined, I checked the funds were available, CC expiry was of the same month.
> 
> 2nd time i reactivate the CC and send them again, which was again declined, i checked from bank every thing was ok.
> 
> ...


Bhatti Sb-

Was your issue solved? Did you break down the payments for applicants? I have to pay AUD 7200 but have a limit of 6000 AUD on my CC.


----------



## pareek2056 (May 1, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I have paid fees using Kotak travel card. It only requires only passport and pan card to get the card and it will be activated in 1 day.

The only thing is after load you need to raise request to enable key based transaction, which will be done in 1 day.

Message me if you have any query with Kotak Travel card.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

vinitvink said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just FYI, I have been able to successfully pay the visa fees via HDFC Forrex card. Total fees it cost me was 3638.88 AUD. Today I have attached all the documents for my application.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your help and suggestions. This forum has been really helpful


Is there any difference in charges for Forex card & credit card.


----------



## pareek2056 (May 1, 2016)

In forex card you have to buy forex on bank rate which is usually 1 or 1.2 INR per AUD extra from trading rate. Also you have to pay loading charges which varies for banks but usually 200 to 300 Rs. Plus services taxes which comes around another 300 to 400 max.

For credit card there will be visa/mastercard charges, which is 1 to 1.5 % of total amount. Plus 3.5 persent conversion charges, plus services taxes. So credit card is usually costly if paying for family. For self it would be almost same as forex card.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz (Sep 22, 2016)

My agent had asked me specifically to go for a single currency forex card and NOT a multi-currency, but as the HDFC bank said they don't offer single currency cards anymore, hence I got a multi-currency forex card and loaded 6400 AUD in it. When my agent tried it, the transaction failed. I was so frustrated since the bank said that this multi-currency card would work, but it did not. My agent was also not happy since he specifically mentioned a single currency card. Anyhow, I called up customer care but they were too stupid to understand my issue and wasted 30 minutes and opened a support case and said they'd take 5 business days to resolve the issue. Since it was Thursday, and I knew if the payment was not made on Friday, it means another 3 days of wait. I went to the bank next morning at 10 AM and asked the girl who issued me the card and made the false promises. She assured me that this card would work. When I said it did not and shared the screenshot of the failed payment, the forex team there made some changes and asked me to try again. When I called up my agent to try it, the payment failed again. Now I was so furious and wanted a quick resolution or the money back without getting the charges of selling the AUD at 49.89 when I bought it at 52.04. I would have lost about 28,000 rupees if I had to convert the multi currency card to single currency or even if I had to withdraw the money and add it to another banks single currency card. She was adamant that this card should work. Anyways, I did not left the bank until she called up the HDFC mumbai Forex branch. They made some changes and asked me to try again after 2 hours. I thought they were just trying to buy some time, but since I had no option and had to reach office as well, I left the bank at 12 PM. Fingers crossed and when I called up my agent to try again at 2 PM, it worked. I was finally relieved and asked the girl at HDFC and she said that there are 3 different pools of the forex cards. A, B and C. In pool A, the card is restricted to a few types of transactions while barring others, by default, the card was in pool A. The next time when I tried and failed, the card was in pool B, where it is allowed at some more merchants but still restricted in others. Finally, the pool C was the one which was allowing the payments to be made at DIBP for the VISA fee. When I asked that since you knew that the payment was to be made at DIBP you should have added it to pool C. They said it should have been but some one in the process did not perform the job correctly and I had to go through excruciating 24 hours of worry.

Anyways, in the end, it was done smoothly. Anyone going with *HDFC multicurrency card, please ask your bank representative to put the card in pool C*. All the best.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone tried paypal? Are there any currency conversion charges involved?


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Ambiguity around forex card continues. I went to HDFC Electronic City branch & they refused to give me forex card since I don't have a ticket. One of my friend is already in Australia & he is ready to pay for me. Can someone let me know how Bpay works? are there any charges around that? I will do this only if I get significant saving.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone has done visa fee payment by kotak travel card?


----------



## Chunkz (Sep 22, 2016)

ajithingmire said:


> Ambiguity around forex card continues. I went to HDFC Electronic City branch & they refused to give me forex card since I don't have a ticket. One of my friend is already in Australia & he is ready to pay for me. Can someone let me know how Bpay works? are there any charges around that? I will do this only if I get significant saving.


I had a similar issue but when I told them it is to make a payment for the visa, they just asked for the passport copy and issue the card in 15 minutes.


----------



## manishku0007 (Jun 23, 2016)

pareek2056 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have paid fees using Kotak travel card. It only requires only passport and pan card to get the card and it will be activated in 1 day.
> 
> ...



Hi...i am also planning to pay by kotak card itself. 

i have sent u a message..please go through it..i have some doubts...please reply..


----------



## kaushaltrvd (Feb 18, 2015)

Do we have to load the ICICI travel card at the time of ordering it online or can we purchase the card and load it once we receive the card?


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

kaushaltrvd said:


> Do we have to load the ICICI travel card at the time of ordering it online or can we purchase the card and load it once we receive the card?



You can load it later. But make sure you take ICICI single currency card, multi currency doesnt work in most of the cases.


----------



## kaushaltrvd (Feb 18, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> You can load it later. But make sure you take ICICI single currency card, multi currency doesnt work in most of the cases.


Thanks...But when I am applying it online, it is asking for the amount and also it is directing me to Internet banking. How can I ensure that I am purchasing a single currency card?


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

kaushaltrvd said:


> Thanks...But when I am applying it online, it is asking for the amount and also it is directing me to Internet banking. How can I ensure that I am purchasing a single currency card?


I got it done thru a branch near my home - opening the account, loading the money,etc.
For a single currency card, you will be specifically asked about the currency and they will issue a AUD card. Be careful because, 4 months back when i was trying to get the travel card, they were telling already this card has been stopped and issued me a multi currency card. I am reiterating, do NOT go for multicurrency card. I did the mistake, somehow was able to get out of it without losses. Once you load the money (you would have paid 1-1.5 rupee more per AUD), if you want to take it out you will incur huge loss (you will get 1-1.5 rupee less than market rate, so effectively you will lose 3 Rs per dollar if it doesnt work and you want to withdraw).


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Chunkz said:


> I had a similar issue but when I told them it is to make a payment for the visa, they just asked for the passport copy and issue the card in 15 minutes.


I checked in HDFC Bellandur today, but same answer. They asked for visa or travel ticket. & enforced that these are mandatory documents. I did some calculation & interestingly I found that difference between Credit card & Travel Card is not that much. I will post the calculations here later


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can get it through fxkart, you will get it in couple of hours. They will deliver the card to your doorstep aswell.
> Only invitation letter and your passport is required
> Viaan


did this work for you? When did you do this?

Also how much extra should I load on the card 1.08% of the total visa fees? My total fees is coming (including dependents) as AUD 6,300

thank you in advance


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*Visa payment*

Hi Friends,

I have just received an invitation and looking for payment options. From this post,i cam to know that Travel card is the best and cheapest way of payment. I have two options :

1. I have my relative in Australia. Should I ask him to pay on my behalf ? Will it save anything for me ?

2. Use travel card as already discussed on this forum ? 

Which one would be better and save more ? Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just received an invitation and looking for payment options. From this post,i cam to know that Travel card is the best and cheapest way of payment. I have two options :
> 
> ...


Do you have HDFC Regalia Credit card? that is cheapest with 2% markup fee


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hi ajithingmire,

I just have Citibank CC at the moment and really looking for cost saving payment methods. What you suggest ?

Thanks



ajithingmire said:


> Do you have HDFC Regalia Credit card? that is cheapest with 2% markup fee


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hi ajithingmire,
> 
> I just have Citibank CC at the moment and really looking for cost saving payment methods. What you suggest ?
> 
> Thanks


It will be difference of hardly 4000 rs between CC & Forex. I didn't find it worth to run behind banks to get forex. Moreover you have to pay the money upfront for Forex & in CC you get Grace period of 45 days, you can earn interest in savings account for your money & also earn rewards for using CC. Personally I don't prefer forex because of my experience. I paid it by CC 2 days ago


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

That sounds interesting !! 

I need to pay for my family i.e. AUD 3600(for myself) and AUD 1800(for my wife) = AUD 5400(Total). So i guess it will be more than Rs 4000 in my case. Confused !! 



ajithingmire said:


> It will be difference of hardly 4000 rs between CC & Forex. I didn't find it worth to run behind banks to get forex. Moreover you have to pay the money upfront for Forex & in CC you get Grace period of 45 days, you can earn interest in savings account for your money & also earn rewards for using CC. Personally I don't prefer forex because of my experience. I paid it by CC 2 days ago


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> That sounds interesting !!
> 
> I need to pay for my family i.e. AUD 3600(for myself) and AUD 1800(for my wife) = AUD 5400(Total). So i guess it will be more than Rs 4000 in my case. Confused !!


I paid 5400 same as you. many ignore this calculation. when you load into forex, they charge you 1.3-1.5 rs extra per AUD(which makes 2% + extra anyway + loading charges & card charges), whereas CC charges are per market rate, hardly 10 paisa more than rate on Google at the moment of payment. so all in all you wont save more than 90 AUD(4500 RS), which is balanced by rewards you get on CC + interest you get on your 3 lac for 2 months & the hassle you save running behind bank.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just received an invitation and looking for payment options. From this post,i cam to know that Travel card is the best and cheapest way of payment. I have two options :
> 
> ...


1. I have my relative in Australia. Should I ask him to pay on my behalf ? Will it save anything for me ?
Yes, you can check with your relative in Australia an use their credit card, it has worked for few members, that also saves money compared to travel card charges and currency conversion.


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

Sansu83 said:


> 1. I have my relative in Australia. Should I ask him to pay on my behalf ? Will it save anything for me ?
> Yes, you can check with your relative in Australia an use their credit card, it has worked for few members, that also saves money compared to travel card charges and currency conversion.


This is the most cost effective way. But there's one problem. Your friend should agree to settle money with his Indian bank. IT dept is very strict these days on such huge transfers. Wire transfer to Australia will again attract charges similar charges of Forex. If your friend is nice enough to wait till you land in Aus, then nothing like that


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

ajithingmire said:


> This is the most cost effective way. But there's one problem. Your friend should agree to settle money with his Indian bank. IT dept is very strict these days on such huge transfers. Wire transfer to Australia will again attract charges similar charges of Forex. If your friend is nice enough to wait till you land in Aus, then nothing like that


Yes, all those who have paid have broken the amount and deposited into separate Indian bank accounts


----------



## ArunGM (Aug 10, 2016)

*If i pay by travel credit card what should i update the name on card while making pay*

Hi Seniors, 

I have a question on paying through Travel card. i have to pay a fee of 7200 AUD, so planning for ICICI Single Currency card. But while making the payment, the site would ask for card number, expiry date & Name on Card. Since the travel card will not have the card holder name, will the transaction go through? If yes (as many have paid using the travel card), then what should one update the name on card?

Regards,
Arun


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

ArunGM said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a question on paying through Travel card. i have to pay a fee of 7200 AUD, so planning for ICICI Single Currency card. But while making the payment, the site would ask for card number, expiry date & Name on Card. Since the travel card will not have the card holder name, will the transaction go through? If yes (as many have paid using the travel card), then what should one update the name on card?
> 
> ...


That is not an issue. Card is already registered under your name. Just mention your name and make payment.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Anybody has experience with paypal linked to credit card?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Anybody has experience with paypal linked to credit card?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I was looking at using the same, but when I used Visa/Mastercard Forex calculation tools on their sites they gave me a much better rate than PayPal does with its tool. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the rate they gave me was appalling. I'm assuming that PayPal will do the ForEx, and for me that seems poor value. The best I'm getting is a 1.5% fee over Mastercard/Visa rate (plus the surcharge from DIBP) by using a credit card normally. I guess you might want to use PayPal if you have Diners or something, where DIBP have a hefty surcharge, but for MC/VIsa I don't get the appeal.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I was looking at using the same, but when I used Visa/Mastercard Forex calculation tools on their sites they gave me a much better rate than PayPal does with its tool. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but the rate they gave me was appalling. I'm assuming that PayPal will do the ForEx, and for me that seems poor value. The best I'm getting is a 1.5% fee over Mastercard/Visa rate (plus the surcharge from DIBP) by using a credit card normally. I guess you might want to use PayPal if you have Diners or something, where DIBP have a hefty surcharge, but for MC/VIsa I don't get the appeal.


Can break down percentages for paypal with credit card option as per your research?

DIBP says 1 percent charge for paypal

Are there other charges involved?

Does paypal inturn charge us for the currency conversion(in my case INR to AUD)?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Can break down percentages for paypal with credit card option as per your research?
> 
> DIBP says 1 percent charge for paypal
> 
> ...


Whosoever performs the conversion will find a way of making money off you. Credit card companies tend to stick a 1.5% + fee on the transaction. PayPal appears to have a mark-up on the ForEx rate they use. This is in addition to the surcharge charged by DIBP


----------



## ArunGM (Aug 10, 2016)

Paypal is very expensive dude, I paid my visa fee just 2 days back with a ICICI travel card, it went smooth. I paid 7200 AUD (self + Spouse + 2 kids). I tried paypal but it was close to 10 K INR more than what i got from travel card. I suggest go for a travel card from any bank and pay the fee.


----------



## anurag.vashist (Mar 28, 2016)

i think i am going to use my Regalia card for making the visa fee payment. I have been using it for other payments as well. HDFC charge 2% markup fee which is quite good compared to others.

Only problem is credit limit. which needs to be increased first.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, did anyone use multicurrency travel card of ICICI for visa payment? I read in other post that multicurrency travel card payment is not accepted in DIAC site. and now ICICI has stopped giving Single currency card.


----------



## immi83 (Apr 21, 2013)

Paypal is expensive but, if you don't have an option, you can use it.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Hi, did anyone use multicurrency travel card of ICICI for visa payment? I read in other post that multicurrency travel card payment is not accepted in DIAC site. and now ICICI has stopped giving Single currency card.


Yes.. Go ahead with ICICI Travel card. This is the best option. I have paid the fees with the same.. And if u have savings account in icici dont forget to ask for discount in exchange rates. I got 40ps discount on the exchange rate.


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Yes.. Go ahead with ICICI Travel card. This is the best option. I have paid the fees with the same.. And if u have savings account in icici dont forget to ask for discount in exchange rates. I got 40ps discount on the exchange rate.


Hi Sandesh,
How much extra did you have pay in INR apart from Visa fee?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

uday63 said:


> Hi Sandesh,
> How much extra did you have pay in INR apart from Visa fee?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


My VISA fees was 5400 AUD + Service tax 52.92 AUD = 5452.92 AUD. Nothing extra in INR I had loaded the 6000 AUD as per that day's exchange rates (it was 52.15 Rs) to my travel card..


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Do they return the surplus money back to your account?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello all, 
I am in process of getting icici bank travel card for paying visa fees of 6300 Aud. Please help how much extra should I add for service tax or other charges to get loaded into travel card for smooth payment.
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> I am in process of getting icici bank travel card for paying visa fees of 6300 Aud. Please help how much extra should I add for service tax or other charges to get loaded into travel card for smooth payment.
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Load extra 100 AUD. the service tax will be within 100 AUD. to be precise. the service tax will be 61.74 AUD for VISA fees of 6300 AUD.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Can I submit my visa from any immigration agents?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Can I submit my visa fees from any MARA agent?


----------



## aditya.awl (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I'm in-process to lodge visa application. To pay the visa fee I tried to get the HDFC FOREX Card, but they denied saying they can't issue w/o VISA or Tickets. Now I'm looking for ICICI Bank, but not sure if they have the same terms to issue Travel Card.

In case even if ICICI willnot issue Travel Card, I just wanted to know what all other options are there to make the visa payment. I have to pay 5400 AUD (+ taxes) and my credit card limit won't be enough to make this payment.

Can I use debit card or netbanking payment?

Thanks for you help!!!

-Aditya


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

aditya.awl said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm in-process to lodge visa application. To pay the visa fee I tried to get the HDFC FOREX Card, but they denied saying they can't issue w/o VISA or Tickets. Now I'm looking for ICICI Bank, but not sure if they have the same terms to issue Travel Card.
> 
> ...


I have recently got travel card from icici bank by showing invitation letter. Initially they resisted and then they agreed to issue the same. I am not sure whether debit card has the limit to pay and we cannot pay through net banking. Even you can insist HDFC to issue card since I have seen people using it for visa payment.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> My VISA fees was 5400 AUD + Service tax 52.92 AUD = 5452.92 AUD. Nothing extra in INR I had loaded the 6000 AUD as per that day's exchange rates (it was 52.15 Rs) to my travel card..


The fee would have been incurred as a margin on the forex rate when loading and possibly a one off charge on transfer to the card.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

aditya.awl said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm in-process to lodge visa application. To pay the visa fee I tried to get the HDFC FOREX Card, but they denied saying they can't issue w/o VISA or Tickets. Now I'm looking for ICICI Bank, but not sure if they have the same terms to issue Travel Card.
> 
> ...


Your location shows as Bangalore. 

Visit centrum direct limited in Indira Nagar branch near to HDFC Bank. 

Meet Mr. Umashankar, he will help you to issue forex travel card without visa and ticket.

I got it done from them. They issued me Axis Bank travel card loaded with AUD xxxx just like credit card.

I have account with HDFC Bank and they do ask lot of documents and paying by debit card isn't possible as it is in INR. Visa fees are in foreign currencies.


aditya.awl said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm in-process to lodge visa application. To pay the visa fee I tried to get the HDFC FOREX Card, but they denied saying they can't issue w/o VISA or Tickets. Now I'm looking for ICICI Bank, but not sure if they have the same terms to issue Travel Card.
> 
> ...


Your location shows as Bangalore. 

Visit centrum India 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

HDFC Centrum card is one card you can go with. Get activated in 24hours tops.


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello,

I am unable to get HDFC forex card anywhere in bangalore. I have salary account for 12 years and they are refusing without visa. Now my other option is getting axis single currency forex card as i have account there. Can some one please let me know if this will work. The website says it allows online transactions.
please guide. Need urgent help


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

melrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to get HDFC forex card anywhere in bangalore. I have salary account for 12 years and they are refusing without visa. Now my other option is getting axis single currency forex card as i have account there. Can some one please let me know if this will work. The website says it allows online transactions.
> please guide. Need urgent help


Go with ICICI bank.. U just show ur passport and visa application.. Just say it is for pay the VISA fees


----------



## melrin (Apr 26, 2016)

sandesh.hj said:


> Go with ICICI bank.. U just show ur passport and visa application.. Just say it is for pay the VISA fees


Do I need to open a bank account with them?


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

melrin said:


> Do I need to open a bank account with them?


I don't think so.. The faq doesn't say anything bout the bank account

https://www.icicibank.com/Personal-Banking/faq/card/travel-cards-faqs.page


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Has anybody tried paypal option? 

Do they accept debit cards from other countries bank account? 

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Has anybody tried paypal option?
> 
> Do they accept debit cards from other countries bank account?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I remember a person confirming PayPay option and Yes you can use your debit card.


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Yes I remember a person confirming PayPay option and Yes you can use your debit card.


Thanks

Oh, so its just the Indian bank debit cards are not accepted?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

melrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am unable to get HDFC forex card anywhere in bangalore. I have salary account for 12 years and they are refusing without visa. Now my other option is getting axis single currency forex card as i have account there. Can some one please let me know if this will work. The website says it allows online transactions.
> please guide. Need urgent help


You can try Centrum in Manayata campus. I got it few months ago for my international travel. They would need passport and visa/tickets. Else PM me ill share your cox & kings team number.


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

1) Can I make the visa fee payment using any of relative's card residing in Australia? 
2) Would that be the most cost effective option to do the payment?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

fdesai said:


> 1) Can I make the visa fee payment using any of relative's card residing in Australia?
> 2) Would that be the most cost effective option to do the payment?


Yes for both. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire (Mar 29, 2016)

fdesai said:


> 1) Can I make the visa fee payment using any of relative's card residing in Australia?
> 2) Would that be the most cost effective option to do the payment?


Yes, for both questions.


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

good day,
We didnt lodge visa application yet, still in process of getting qualification assessment but what I am trying to find out after going through "how to pay" page- 

Do I understand correctly that there is no option "pay by direct money transfer" (for example using UAExchange services)?
Only online payments are acceptable?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Is there any chance of visa not being granted after the payment of visa fees? Appreciate clarification on this point.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Is there any chance of visa not being granted after the payment of visa fees? Appreciate clarification on this point.


Your Visa application will only be considered after you paid the visa fees.

Means if visa is refused or you withdraw, then no refund most cases I believe.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Appreciate your response dreamliner. 

Do u know under what circumstances or reasons for refusal of a visa post the visa fees is paid?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Appreciate your response dreamliner.
> 
> Do u know under what circumstances or reasons for refusal of a visa post the visa fees is paid?


There are plenty of reasons for visa refusal depends on applicants to and their claim. You can Google it.

Basically once we make payment only our application will be processed for verification on our claim.

Hope you got it. 

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*The cheapest option?*

So ultimately cheapest option to pay for visa fee is single currency travel card? What about credit card usage? I have HDFC ALL MILES CC. Any one has used this card for this purpose?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

It depends on your credit limit. If limit permits then you can pay without issues.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

THanks, just talked with bank. charges are 3.5% + service charge. I think this is more expensive than travel card. I will check with travel card.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

nirajbhatt said:


> THanks, just talked with bank. charges are 3.5% + service charge. I think this is more expensive than travel card. I will check with travel card.


I don't think credit card charges are 3.5% on visa charges.

It's appx 0.98% on the total value. 

Please cross check or buy multi currency travel card and ensure to load sufficient fund.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> I don't think credit card charges are 3.5% on visa charges.
> 
> It's appx 0.98% on the total value.
> 
> ...


Sure thanks will check with Bank.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> I don't think credit card charges are 3.5% on visa charges.
> 
> It's appx 0.98% on the total value.
> 
> ...


Credit card charges conversion fee + charges. Single currency travel card by any bank or can check with bookmyforex forex card for visa payment.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> Credit card charges conversion fee + charges. Single currency travel card by any bank or can check with bookmyforex forex card for visa payment.


When you make the payment through your credit card, I think the conversion rates and other surcharges are automatically calculated and includes while paying.

For travel card, you first need to make payment in local currency to bank or other third party. Then they will issue respective currency loaded card.

Clarify if I am not correct.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> When you make the payment through your credit card, I think the conversion rates and other surcharges are automatically calculated and includes while paying.
> 
> For travel card, you first need to make payment in local currency to bank or other third party. Then they will issue respective currency loaded card.
> 
> ...


I have followed the same thread and made payment using travel card, this is already discussed in this thread and I dont recollect exact details now.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> I have followed the same thread and made payment using travel card, this is already discussed in this thread and I dont recollect exact details now.


Travel card is convenient for those who cannot pay by credit card with lower credit limit.

Do you recall the total additional AUD paid apart from actual visa fees? Please share if you remember.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*Does HDFC multi currency Forex card work?*

Hi,
has any one paid visa fee using HDFC multi currency forex card recently? HDFC branches don't have single currency card anymore and ICICI want me to open a new account.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> Hi,
> has any one paid visa fee using HDFC multi currency forex card recently? HDFC branches don't have single currency card anymore and ICICI want me to open a new account.


I know two of them who used it and it worked just fine.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*HDFC multi currency forex card*



aussiedream87 said:


> I know two of them who used it and it worked just fine.


Ok thanks a lot for confirmation. I will get multi currency card from HDFC.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*Exact amount to be loaded in card*

Hi,
I have one more question. I am paying for myself+wife+child, so total is 6300AUD. How much extra I need to load? Australia visa charge is 0.9% i guess. Any other charges I need to consider?
Thanks.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> Hi,
> I have one more question. I am paying for myself+wife+child, so total is 6300AUD. How much extra I need to load? Australia visa charge is 0.9% i guess. Any other charges I need to consider?
> Thanks.


Is multi currency card and credit card one and the same? If so I need to apply for it right away.


I will also need to pay 6300AUD shortly and I hold a HDFC salary account. I should be able to get it without any issues..Please clarify. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

No it's not same. Credit card is different than Multicurrency travel card. You can get forex card in one day from the bank in which you have account. If you have ICICI account, go for it, quick service. Make sure to load AUD in whatever travel card you take.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> No it's not same. Credit card is different than Multicurrency travel card. You can get forex card in one day from the bank in which you have account. If you have ICICI account, go for it, quick service. Make sure to load AUD in whatever travel card you take.


Oh, I think this is the Travel Card that you are speaking about.

But for Travel card we need to show visa/ air tickets, Right? Correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Oh, I think this is the Travel Card that you are speaking about.
> 
> But for Travel card we need to show visa/ air tickets, Right? Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


Credit card : Bank will pay you initially and you pay them later.

Travel card : you pay them first in local currency and they will pay or issue you foreign currencies later as a card.

You need to produce EOI invitation as evidence to get travel card.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## anticperson (May 5, 2016)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Oh, I think this is the Travel Card that you are speaking about.
> 
> But for Travel card we need to show visa/ air tickets, Right? Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


I just got my travel card from ICICI. Show them the invite you receive from DIBP SkillSelect. No need for Visa and Air tickets.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Credit card : Bank will pay you initially and you pay them later.
> 
> Travel card : you pay them first in local currency and they will pay or issue you foreign currencies later as a card.
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks for the clarification. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

Can anybody help me with the ICICI branch in Mumbai who have Single currency Forex card. I have tried in 5-7 branches but they only have multi currency cards.

Please help with Mumbai branch...thanks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Can anybody help me with the ICICI branch in Mumbai who have Single currency Forex card. I have tried in 5-7 branches but they only have multi currency cards.
> 
> Please help with Mumbai branch...thanks


Why you are looking for single currency card?

You misunderstood the card type. Multi currency card means a card is capable of handling different foreign currencies.

You should get icici multi currency travel card and load with required AUD for paying your Visa fees.

Provide them EOI invitation as a proof to get the card.

Hope you are clear.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*HDFC multi currency forex card works*

Update: I used HDFC multi currency forex card today to pay AUS VISA fee today. I didn't face any issues.


----------



## gmukesh (Oct 6, 2016)

should I anticipate any problem with a USA Credit card (Visa) with sufficient limit to cover the visa fee?

has anyone used a USA credit card for paying visa fee


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Can anybody help me with the ICICI branch in Mumbai who have Single currency Forex card. I have tried in 5-7 branches but they only have multi currency cards.
> 
> Please help with Mumbai branch...thanks


I have used icici multicurrency card with no issues as dreamliner mentioned.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Can anybody help me with the ICICI branch in Mumbai who have Single currency Forex card. I have tried in 5-7 branches but they only have multi currency cards.
> 
> Please help with Mumbai branch...thanks



Why you are looking for single currency card?

You misunderstood the card type. Multi currency card means a card is capable of handling different foreign currencies.

You should get icici multi currency travel card and load with required AUD for paying your Visa fees.

Provide them EOI invitation as a proof to get the card.

Hope you are clear.


jeyam_555 said:


> I have used icici multicurrency card with no issues as dreamliner mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Why you are looking for single currency card?
> 
> You misunderstood the card type. Multi currency card means a card is capable of handling different foreign currencies.
> 
> ...




Ohh so this means that there is no problem using multi currency card of icici. Then why have so many ppl instructed specifically not use icici multi currency card. 
Can you tell anything which needs to be activated or changed like ECOM enabled before hand. Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

As far I know you can make payment using travel card of either single currency or multi currency.

Not sure what issues other faced by using icici travel card. Please visit bank and get it clarified. Good luck.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> As far I know you can make payment using travel card of either single currency or multi currency.
> 
> Not sure what issues other faced by using icici travel card. Please visit bank and get it clarified. Good luck.
> 
> Sent by using Tapatalk




Have you already paid the visa fee and if so using which card?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

My friend paid using Axis Bank multi currency card. Also check previous post as one of mate also laid using icici card.



Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> My friend paid using Axis Bank multi currency card. Also check previous post as one of mate also laid using icici card.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by using Tapatalk




I cannot find a single person who has paid using icici multi currency card. I thot you paid so was wondering to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I cannot find a single person who has paid using icici multi currency card. I thot you paid so was wondering to confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@*jeyamm 555* paid visa fees by using icici multi currency card who posted in this thread.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> I cannot find a single person who has paid using icici multi currency card. I thot you paid so was wondering to confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I paid using icici multicurrency card recently without any issues. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post. Just one more query, I am applying visa for 2 people so total cost is 3600+1800=5400 AUD. So should i load exactly this amount in my card, or it should be more, as there might be some transaction charges


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Yes I paid using icici multicurrency card recently without any issues.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the post. Just one more query, I am applying visa for 2 people so total cost is 3600+1800=5400 AUD. So should i load exactly this amount in my card, or it should be more, as there might be some transaction charges 

And i am planning to take sbi card, i hope that should work


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for the post. Just one more query, I am applying visa for 2 people so total cost is 3600+1800=5400 AUD. So should i load exactly this amount in my card, or it should be more, as there might be some transaction charges
> 
> And i am planning to take sbi card, i hope that should work


There will be additional surcharges.

Add another 100 AUD for safer side. I think it's appx 1% additional which is 54Aud on your total value. Remaining amount can be used for any other online purchase after visa payment.

I am not sure about SBI card. Go with icici or Axis Bank as many of evidence of payment already on this thread.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for the post. Just one more query, I am applying visa for 2 people so total cost is 3600+1800=5400 AUD. So should i load exactly this amount in my card, or it should be more, as there might be some transaction charges
> 
> And i am planning to take sbi card, i hope that should work


I added 150 Aud extra for 3 applicants. But 100 Aud is enough for surcharges as mentioned by dreamliner. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> There will be additional surcharges.
> 
> Add another 100 AUD for safer side. I think it's appx 1% additional which is 54Aud on your total value. Remaining amount can be used for any other online purchase after visa payment.
> 
> ...


since i have a/c in sbi, it is much easier for me, anybody has tried with sbi travel card ?


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

How about the credit cards which are issued against your fixed deposits in ICICI bank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

desisingh said:


> How about the credit cards which are issued against your fixed deposits in ICICI bank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Credit card will work if it has sufficient credit limit. I am not sure on the surcharges for credit cards

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*Regarding Paypal*

Hi,

Can someone thru some light on the payments via Paypal. I am using Paypal for last 1 year and I have limit till $10,000 per transaction. As per DIBP they mentioned 1% surcharges of total visa fee. Is there any other fee applicable other than this 1%? I somewhere read Paypal is also expensive, but could not understand what the other hidden charges are. Please guide.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Credit card will work if it has sufficient credit limit. I am not sure on the surcharges for credit cards
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Your credit card limit is same as your FD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone thru some light on the payments via Paypal. I am using Paypal for last 1 year and I have limit till $10,000 per transaction. As per DIBP they mentioned 1% surcharges of total visa fee. Is there any other fee applicable other than this 1%? I somewhere read Paypal is also expensive, but could not understand what the other hidden charges are. Please guide.


Currency conversion charges may also incur apart from 1% charges

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> There will be additional surcharges.
> 
> Add another 100 AUD for safer side. I think it's appx 1% additional which is 54Aud on your total value. Remaining amount can be used for any other online purchase after visa payment.
> 
> ...



BTW I tried with SBI, they do not issue card w/o visa and travel tickets. So finally I went ICICI, the card needs to be activated. But what i have understood is that the conversion rate is ICICI rate and not RBI rate. And the difference seems to be 2 rs, which would mean 11k for 5.5k AUD. So I am not really sure what are we getting by so much of running around. Any other credit card would have been similar cost or may be slightly more with a advantage of being POST PAID.

Am i missing anything ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

11k is high for 5.5k AUD. Furthermore you will have surcharges during payment. 

I don't know which city you are from. Please try with other bank.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> BTW I tried with SBI, they do not issue card w/o visa and travel tickets. So finally I went ICICI, the card needs to be activated. But what i have understood is that the conversion rate is ICICI rate and not RBI rate. And the difference seems to be 2 rs, which would mean 11k for 5.5k AUD. So I am not really sure what are we getting by so much of running around. Any other credit card would have been similar cost or may be slightly more with a advantage of being POST PAID.
> 
> Am i missing anything ?


If you have account with them, bargain. They will reduce. I did for 52.2 rs per Aud

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Is it bargaining business?!!!!!

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Lol, yes these icici guys are as such. Even I have heard the same some others here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

jeyam_555 said:


> Lol, yes these icici guys are as such. Even I have heard the same some others here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ic.....ic.......i 

Lol

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> 11k is high for 5.5k AUD. Furthermore you will have surcharges during payment.
> 
> I don't know which city you are from. Please try with other bank.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk



on going rate on the net seems to be 50.6 whereas icici bank is asking for 52.6 + service charge for me it is coming to 52.93 .... so the difference is close to 2.5 and total for 5.5k it will be 13k

I am not sure how everybody else in this forum is seeing it as a money saving technique.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Which city you are from? I can help if you are in Bangalore.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Which city you are from? I can help if you are in Bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk



I am in bangalore


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

rohit_99129 said:


> I am in bangalore


Please PM me. I will guide you.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Please PM me. I will guide you.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Have sent you PM. 

Thanks 
Rohit


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> BTW I tried with SBI, they do not issue card w/o visa and travel tickets. So finally I went ICICI, the card needs to be activated. But what i have understood is that the conversion rate is ICICI rate and not RBI rate. And the difference seems to be 2 rs, which would mean 11k for 5.5k AUD. So I am not really sure what are we getting by so much of running around. Any other credit card would have been similar cost or may be slightly more with a advantage of being POST PAID.
> 
> Am i missing anything ?


I was also initially thinking to go with my credit card. I had the limit in citi card just around 3 lacs but for this you will need around 3.3 lacs (self spouse kid, 6300AUD), simple solution to this problem is that you pay remaining amount in advance and your limit is considered increased during transaction. 
The problem with credit card is that you do not know what conversion rate bank will apply as no bank apply RBI rate, every where buffer will be around 2-3 rupees and on top of this you need to pay intl transaction charge along with DIBP charge pf 1%.
So I did not do this and went for icici card, which i got for arnd 1.3 rs/aud more that rate on google, hence i saved at least 1 rs on conversion and then intl transaction charge (min 1%). Total saving 10k.
Icici negotiates price (20 30 paise only) so try and do it. 


uday63 said:


> Currency conversion charges may also incur apart from 1% charges
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Any who paid using PayPal? Could you please share the total surcharges you paid for the entire visa fee amount?


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Any who paid using PayPal? Could you please share the total surcharges you paid for the entire visa fee amount?




Someone in the forum mentioned that PayPal charges are higher than credit card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

*Payment with USA credit card??*

Hello friends, my friend who is in the US said he can help me with payment. Does DIBP accept payments from others and not the applicant. If yes, are US credit cards allowed? Any idea if someone tried.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

DIBP does not bother how we pay and I am pretty they wont match the visa application name with card name. We can use any mode/source to pay the amount. How much do you think will be charged if we use US/CA cards? I will be using my friend card who is in Canada.



theNovice said:


> Hello friends, my friend who is in the US said he can help me with payment. Does DIBP accept payments from others and not the applicant. If yes, are US credit cards allowed? Any idea if someone tried.


----------



## nits000 (May 6, 2016)

TO all 

My experience is to get a good credit card with extended limit by special request.. Preferably HDFC regalia, coral or citi

Point is one would be doing a transaction of good amount and can earn points which can be converted to air miles or Rs, in my case these points will finance 40% of flight charges.

so kind of cash back guys


----------



## theNovice (Jul 10, 2016)

This is what I see on DIBP portal:
​​​​​​​​If you pay for your application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%

* The surcharge will also apply to Debit Visa cards and Debit MasterCards when making payments online.



hari_it_ram said:


> DIBP does not bother how we pay and I am pretty they wont match the visa application name with card name. We can use any mode/source to pay the amount. How much do you think will be charged if we use US/CA cards? I will be using my friend card who is in Canada.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I am in Brazil and here I can use pre paid debit card, same as travel card or Western Union prepaid card.
The card is visa/mastercard with a pini number. Anyone did use this kind a card?

If I fill the card with AU$ and does not go through, to sell the currency I will lost 15% of the total.
I am applying for 4 members, AU$7200.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi all,

For icici travel card, I don't have account with icici but my wife does. Can I pay the visa fee if we get travel card in her name?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

theNovice said:


> This is what I see on DIBP portal:
> 
> ​​​​​​​​If you pay for your application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> ...




I just paid by Citibank Credit card and for 5454 (5400+54) they charged around 283,000 Incl of all the charges. 

Apart from DIBP charges, 10k INR for service and other various charges, which I feel is quite ok when I think about going behind banks officials to make them understand about travel card without air tickets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sandesh.hj (Apr 13, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For icici travel card, I don't have account with icici but my wife does. Can I pay the visa fee if we get travel card in her name?



Yes you can..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For icici travel card, I don't have account with icici but my wife does. Can I pay the visa fee if we get travel card in her name?


No problem, go ahead


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

2 queries please: 
1. Can the 189 visa fees be paid by using icici debit card? If yes, then any idea whether the points for this 189 visa fee payment would be credited to Payback account, which is linked to icici bank account?
2. In my 189 visa application, I would be the main applicant and my dependents are my wife and my child, plus I would need to pay for the second installment for my wife not having Functional English - so in total much money. What would you suggest would be the better way for me for doing payment of my this 189 visa fees?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 queries please:
> 1. Can the 189 visa fees be paid by using icici debit card? If yes, then any idea whether the points for this 189 visa fee payment would be credited to Payback account, which is linked to icici bank account?
> ...



this link may guide you

How to Pay


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> this link may guide you
> 
> How to Pay


@sultan_azam: How did you did your visa fees payment? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> @sultan_azam: How did you did your visa fees payment? Please suggest. Thanks.


travel card - ICICI


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

First of all thanks to Sultan for directing me towrards this topic.
If you paid it via ICICI Travel card, no converaion charges were applied right?
Just wanted to confirm.
Thanks,
Bala


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,
Today i payed the visa fees using ICICI Travel card. there are no extra charges for using the travel card..
there is a 60 AUD surcharge from the website itself which is comman to all the people who ever wants to pay the fees..


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ajayr1982 said:


> Hi All,
> Today i payed the visa fees using ICICI Travel card. there are no extra charges for using the travel card..
> there is a 60 AUD surcharge from the website itself which is comman to all the people who ever wants to pay the fees..


Just for clarity - so suppose if the total fees of application comes to 3600+1800+900=6300AUD, then the travel card should have a total amount of 6360AUD to do the payment? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Just for clarity - so suppose if the total fees of application comes to 3600+1800+900=6300AUD, then the travel card should have a total amount of 6360AUD to do the payment? Please confirm. Thanks.


According to my understanding, the surcharge is not a fixed amount but a percentage.
Please Check here - Fees and charges for visas


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> First of all thanks to Sultan for directing me towrards this topic.
> If you paid it via ICICI Travel card, no converaion charges were applied right?
> Just wanted to confirm.
> Thanks,
> Bala


i had AUD in my travel card, so no conversion charges, just some nominal charges by DIBP around 60 AUD or so, i dont remember exactly

conversion whatsoever was done while loading AUD in my card, this was done @conversion rates on the day i loaded my travel card, no extra charges


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Just for clarity - so suppose if the total fees of application comes to 3600+1800+900=6300AUD, then the travel card should have a total amount of 6360AUD to do the payment? Please confirm. Thanks.


better to load with 6400 AUD


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

*icici*



misecmisc said:


> Just for clarity - so suppose if the total fees of application comes to 3600+1800+900=6300AUD, then the travel card should have a total amount of 6360AUD to do the payment? Please confirm. Thanks.


yes you are right on this plus 60 AUD


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got ICICI Multicurrency travel card, will this work?

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ken1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got ICICI Multicurrency travel card, will this work?
> 
> Thank you


why not ??


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> why not ??



Dude I read many threads saying multi-currency not working. I got a multi currency travel card but did not load the money yet. I just want to be sure. If anyone has done, please confirm.


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

I read that only ICICI single currency AUD travel card works!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ken1990 said:


> Dude I read many threads saying multi-currency not working. I got a multi currency travel card but did not load the money yet. I just want to be sure. If anyone has done, please confirm.


that was a problem in early 2016 but it got resolved later on


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> I read that only ICICI single currency AUD travel card works!!


Please let us all know if your ICICI multi-currency card worked?


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have got multi currency card but did not load it yet. I also have a credit card with a limit of 2,89,000. I need to pay 5400$ AUD. With all the surcharges, will this limit be sufficient? I haven't made an attempt to pay yet as my agent is still reviewing the application.

5400+58 * 51.5 = 2,81,087
*3.5 = 9,838 = 2,90,925 (expected ??? )


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ken1990 said:


> I have got multi currency card but did not load it yet. I also have a credit card with a limit of 2,89,000. I need to pay 5400$ AUD. With all the surcharges, will this limit be sufficient? I haven't made an attempt to pay yet as my agent is still reviewing the application.
> 
> 5400+58 * 51.5 = 2,81,087
> *3.5 = 9,838 = 2,90,925 (expected ??? )


why not do a comparative analysis between travel card and credit card

consider bank conversion charges for credit card which are higher than rates available in google search


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Has anyone paid the visa fee with ICICI multi-currency card? I need to pay fee, will this work? has anyone paid through it recently?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

When does one have to make the payment? While applying for VISA or after getting every thing clear like: PCC, Medical?

If it is before, what if medical fails?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> When does one have to make the payment? While applying for VISA or after getting every thing clear like: PCC, Medical?
> 
> If it is before, what if medical fails?


payment of visa fees marks submission of visa application,

pcc medicals comes after that


ppl who are worried about failing do medical earlier via My Health declarations but i am not sure how they verify results


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> payment of visa fees marks submission of visa application,
> 
> pcc medicals comes after that
> 
> ...


What is "My Health Declarations"? Is it something that everyone has to do?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> What is "My Health Declarations"? Is it something that everyone has to do?


My health declaration is pathway to do medicals before visa lodge,

Not everyone does this

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Friends,

I will be paying fee by ICICI multi-currency card. Hope it works as suggested by some here..:fingerscrossed: I need to pay AUD 6300. How much should I load it with? Those who paid fee through travel card please suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Friends,
> 
> I will be paying fee by ICICI multi-currency card. Hope it works as suggested by some here..:fingerscrossed: I need to pay AUD 6300. How much should I load it with? Those who paid fee through travel card please suggest.


load 6300+100 AUD


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> travel card - ICICI


Hey, Was it single currency or multi-currency?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

dink2s said:


> Hey, Was it single currency or multi-currency?


it was multi currency, loaded only with AUD


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it was multi currency, loaded only with AUD


ok..thank u for all your prompt responses...


----------



## pbg_1981 (Nov 11, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> why not do a comparative analysis between travel card and credit card
> 
> consider bank conversion charges for credit card which are higher than rates available in google search[/QUOTE
> Hi Sultan and Everyone,
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pbg_1981 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > why not do a comparative analysis between travel card and credit card
> ...


----------



## pbg_1981 (Nov 11, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> pbg_1981 said:
> 
> 
> > answers inline
> ...


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

AUD at peak. not good to upload forex card.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I got a ICICI travel card today. How much time it takes to enable the online transactions on the card? Is it done immediately after I enable it online or I need to wait for 24 hours?


----------



## ajayr1982 (Jul 24, 2016)

dink2s said:


> I got a ICICI travel card today. How much time it takes to enable the online transactions on the card? Is it done immediately after I enable it online or I need to wait for 24 hours?


it will take 24 hrs for it to activate.
then u need to login to icicic travel card url and create your user id and password


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

ajayr1982 said:


> it will take 24 hrs for it to activate.
> then u need to login to icicic travel card url and create your user id and password


24 hours after it is loaded? I have got the card today but the lady at branch told that it will be loaded tomorrow afternoon only..balance from my savings account also has not been deducted yet. So will I be able to use it tomorrow evening or day after tomorrow?


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

dink2s said:


> 24 hours after it is loaded? I have got the card today but the lady at branch told that it will be loaded tomorrow afternoon only..balance from my savings account also has not been deducted yet. So will I be able to use it tomorrow evening or day after tomorrow?


It happens Did you ask for discount ?.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Singh85 said:


> It happens Did you ask for discount ?.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Yes...I am ok with it...actually I wanted to ask if it is loaded today afternoon can I use it today evening or tomorrow evening? The lady at branch told me that it will be loaded today afternoon and then I can use it in the evening today itself. want to confirm from people here... I asked for discount..they gave 40 paisa discount...


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> Yes...I am ok with it...actually I wanted to ask if it is loaded today afternoon can I use it today evening or tomorrow evening? The lady at branch told me that it will be loaded today afternoon and then I can use it in the evening today itself. want to confirm from people here... I asked for discount..they gave 40 paisa discount...




Yours is multi currency card?
I got mine last week itself but my agent delaying to lodge the application for various HIS reasons


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Yours is multi currency card?
> I got mine last week itself but my agent delaying to lodge the application for various HIS reasons


So has he lodged application now?


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

dink2s said:


> So has he lodged application now?



No dude, he has not lodge yet. Days r simply going.. I have given him all the documents also. He is taking time for review. I dont know when will he lodge, hopefully today and hoping the muticurrency card works. Once he lodges then he will start reviewing my documents and then upload..Looks like my agent will take more time than DIBP. Sometime i even i feel i made a mistake by consulting an agent though he is MARA.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my visa last night.

I had an account with ICICI so got a single currency travel card (I took that because my branch had it available otherwise would have gone for the multi-currency card as that also works well, many here has used it without issues). 

Activation was done within 5-6 hours of loading the travel with AUD. Then, I logged in the card portal and created user name and password, enabled it for online transactions (they had said that no need of that as it is pre-activated however I did enable for my satisfaction). 

Then within one hour I submitted the application and made the payment for visa fees. My fee was $6300 plus $61.75 surcharge so total $6361.75. 

All the best to all with their application.


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Multi currency worked for me as well. I had activated online transaction. It worked in single go.
Can anyone help me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement from DIBP, so that i can initiate my medicals? Also approximately, how much it costs for medicals? also possibly share the link for details on locations?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ken1990 said:


> Multi currency worked for me as well. I had activated online transaction. It worked in single go.
> Can anyone help me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement from DIBP, so that i can initiate my medicals? Also approximately, how much it costs for medicals? also possibly share the link for details on locations?


i assume you have filed visa application by now,

dont wait for DIBP to ask you for medicals

go to immiaccount, under your name tab click VIEW HEALTH DECLARATIoNS -- oRGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIoNS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER,

this letter will have HAP ID for 1 applicant, similarly generate HAP ID for other applicants in your application

using the HAP ID book appointment at nearest panel physician, visit them on appointment day and get through with health check

cost of health examinations vary clinic to clinic, it could be between INR 3500-4500 depending on clinic

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone tried paying the visa fee through Paypal ?
If so, please do share your experience and process of doing the transaction alongwith the charges involved.

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## Pirvaosg (Jul 7, 2016)

*Need to pay Australian Visa Fees*

Hi guys 

I have to pay Visa Fees for my 189 totaling to 6300 AUD
can I choose an option to transfer the 6300 AUD to my relatives/Friends account in Australia and use their Australian Bank Debit card to make the payment.

If I use my international credit card it will charge me Huge exchange rate. Also the travel card option is good but I would want to use it if the abovesaid option is not working out 

Kindly guide and help

Regards 

Pirvaosg


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
1. For submitting 189 visa application with me as primary applicant, my wife and my kid as dependents, what will be the total cost in AUD of my 189 visa application fees?
2. I enquired from icici bank regarding rate for loading travel card in AUD and the person at counter saw a word document printout having different currencies and said for AUD it is 52.90 INR, however I remember that it was something around 51.50 INR in last week on the same day when I went to icici bank, so the difference seems to be 1.40 INR per 1 AUD. So those of you, who used icici travel card, do you remember how much was the difference when you loaded your travel card between what was displayed online in google help for 1 AUD to INR conversion charge and the rate at which icici bank issued you travel card?
Any information, please. Thanks.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have to pay Visa Fees for my 189 totaling to 6300 AUD
> can I choose an option to transfer the 6300 AUD to my relatives/Friends account in Australia and use their Australian Bank Debit card to make the payment.
> ...


I would suggest to go for forex card. It is much more convenient plus it remains valid for next 5 years which gives you an additional option of carrying money at the time of moving to Oz.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 1. For submitting 189 visa application with me as primary applicant, my wife and my kid as dependents, what will be the total cost in AUD of my 189 visa application fees?
> 2. I enquired from icici bank regarding rate for loading travel card in AUD and the person at counter saw a word document printout having different currencies and said for AUD it is 52.90 INR, however I remember that it was something around 51.50 INR in last week on the same day when I went to icici bank, so the difference seems to be 1.40 INR per 1 AUD. So those of you, who used icici travel card, do you remember how much was the difference when you loaded your travel card between what was displayed online in google help for 1 AUD to INR conversion charge and the rate at which icici bank issued you travel card?
> Any information, please. Thanks.


1. PA(3600)+Spouse(1800)+1 Child(900)=6300 AUD this is the total Visa cost +61.74 AUD (@0.98%) transaction charge while paying through Visa/Master card credit/debit/prepaid cards= 6361.74 AUD , this will be the amount that will be charged to your card (better keep 6400 in card, just to be on safe side). 

2. I would suggest not to fret too much on the difference in rates, it keeps changing everyday and unless you have the required time, resources and information it would be near impossible to predict the future movements accurately. 

So your best bet is to visit the bank that offers the best forex rate and talk to the Branch Manager directly for discount on the card rates.

Hope this helps.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

enygma said:


> 1. PA(3600)+Spouse(1800)+1 Child(900)=6300 AUD this is the total Visa cost +61.74 AUD (@0.98%) transaction charge while paying through Visa/Master card credit/debit/prepaid cards= 6361.74 AUD , this will be the amount that will be charged to your card (better keep 6400 in card, just to be on safe side).
> 
> 2. I would suggest not to fret too much on the difference in rates, it keeps changing everyday and unless you have the required time, resources and information it would be near impossible to predict the future movements accurately.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your above reply. Do you have some information on if we go with our normal debit card of icici bank saving account, then what will be the charges in comparison to travel card? Is the rate which icici bank person told me 52.90 INR in last week, on using debit card, will this same rate will apply for 1 AUD? So what advantage we get using travel card in comparison to debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## Pirvaosg (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Enigma 

Thanks for the reply and I do understand the benefits of forex card 
but i have account in Australian bank as i was working there earlier.

Only issue is that i dont have any Card with me for the same account so i was thinking of transferring it to someone elses account for payment 

I am only trying to understand if it is doable as the account holder have only debit card for the account 

Regards 

Govind A wagle


----------



## Poooy (Sep 2, 2014)

So, Just to confirm, HDFC Single currency cards can be used to make the payment right?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Pirvaosg said:


> Hi Enigma
> 
> Thanks for the reply and I do understand the benefits of forex card
> but i have account in Australian bank as i was working there earlier.
> ...


I believe you can do that as long as the debit card supports MasterCard or Visa.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above reply. Do you have some information on if we go with our normal debit card of icici bank saving account, then what will be the charges in comparison to travel card? Is the rate which icici bank person told me 52.90 INR in last week, on using debit card, will this same rate will apply for 1 AUD? So what advantage we get using travel card in comparison to debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


With travel card you don't have to pay conversion charges. When you buy travel card, it is topped up with the amount you specified based on that day's conversion rate. So if you use travel card immediately or 2 months later, you don't have to worry about conversion rate anymore.

With normal debit or credit card, when you make the actual payment, the conversion rate for that day plus surcharge will apply. Depending on if rate goes up or down, it can be very costly.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Poooy said:


> So, Just to confirm, HDFC Single currency cards can be used to make the payment right?


Yes, you can use it provided it is AUD card.


----------



## Suby10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Dear Experts, 

Just a quick check. Is there any GST charges for the Visa fees? I need to pay AUD6300 for myself, husband and my son. I know on top of that there is a small percent of charges based on credit card type. Is there extra 10% GST on top of the fees amount? Please advise. TQ!


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i assume you have filed visa application by now,
> 
> dont wait for DIBP to ask you for medicals
> 
> ...



Hello

I have received the invite, and need to generate HAP IDs for me and my family. I want to get meds and PCC done before I lodge visa.

I dont see any sort of link under my name as you have mentioned. Has the interface changed? Or am I missing something badly.

The appointments here in the UK are not easy to get (apart from them being too expensive...it will be close to 85000 INR including cab travel).

Please can anyone guide.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Hello
> 
> I have received the invite, and need to generate HAP IDs for me and my family. I want to get meds and PCC done before I lodge visa.
> 
> ...


Check "my health declaration"

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Check "my health declaration"
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Its coming after I click on creating a new request - and then I need to fill a 9 pager online form. Is that it?

And do I need to do the same for my family - 1 form each?

P.S. - I am travelling now, and by the time I do, it will be too late in India so throwing this query before hand. Apologies


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Thanks. Its coming after I click on creating a new request - and then I need to fill a 9 pager online form. Is that it?
> 
> And do I need to do the same for my family - 1 form each?
> 
> P.S. - I am travelling now, and by the time I do, it will be too late in India so throwing this query before hand. Apologies


I havnt used MHD myself, but as I heard from other's experience

You create an immiaccount, fill the details as asked, 

There in you give details of primary applicant and dependents, thereafter you generate HAP Id for all -- view health assessment -- organize health examinations - print referral letter

You can do medicals with that, this is what I know.

Experts can guide more on this

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I havnt used MHD myself, but as I heard from other's experience
> 
> You create an immiaccount, fill the details as asked,
> 
> ...



Many thanks, I tried this yesterday.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Many thanks, I tried this yesterday.


any success ??


----------



## impious.rocker (Feb 12, 2017)

Guys,
In visa application under 'Non-migrating dependent family members' does one need to mention about parents and siblings?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

impious.rocker said:


> Guys,
> In visa application under 'Non-migrating dependent family members' does one need to mention about parents and siblings?


Yes.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> any success ??


Yes, however, I had to discontinue the application in between as I got stuck

1.) It asks for Identification proof. Shall I enter Aadhar number? If yes, it asks for the issue date and expiry date
Issue date I can assume to be a date mention on it. What about Expiry date - can i leave it blank?

2.) It also asks for additional identity proof. Do I need to enter PAN card details (again issue and expiry date is NA) 

3.) Length of the time applicant intends to stay in Australia on the above visa subclass. ??

4.) Does the applicant intend to apply for a permanent stay in australia within the next 6-12 months?
(Note: If you select ‘yes’ to the above question to apply for permanent stay in Australia within the next 6-12 months an additional question will display asking whether you wish to have your health assessed for a permanent stay in Australia, that is complete health examinations for a permanent stay level.)

Shall I mention YES?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Yes, however, I had to discontinue the application in between as I got stuck
> 
> 1.) It asks for Identification proof. Shall I enter Aadhar number? If yes, it asks for the issue date and expiry date
> Issue date I can assume to be a date mention on it. What about Expiry date - can i leave it blank?
> ...


1. can you not mention passport as identification proof?? it comes with start and end date, 

2. provide PAN/DL as additional proof

3. permanent 

4. mention YES and again YES


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. can you not mention passport as identification proof?? it comes with start and end date,
> 
> 2. provide PAN/DL as additional proof
> 
> ...


Well, yes I can mention passport, but having done a thorough study of the forum in the last couple of hours, I realized that 

1.) Most of the people (from India) have mentioned NO in National ID proof
2.) Drivers Licence/Aadhar as additional ID proof

I guess I should go the safer way... 'NO' and then 'Licence'

Many thanks Sultan.


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

*How to Pay via a Prepaid Travel Card without our Name on it ?*

I have a Kotak Multi-currency Prepaid Travel Card. It doesn't have my name on it.
Does the ImmiAccount Payment ask for the name of the Card Holder as printed on the Card?

Because it only has the Card Number and Expiry date etched on it.

Ppl who have made payments via travel cards, request you to reply with the process that you followed during the payment of Visa Fee.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

Bala_Oz_Future said:


> I have a Kotak Multi-currency Prepaid Travel Card. It doesn't have my name on it.
> Does the ImmiAccount Payment ask for the name of the Card Holder as printed on the Card?
> 
> Because it only has the Card Number and Expiry date etched on it.
> ...


I havent made the payment but I've read, you need to put your name while making payment because thats what the card is registered with - your name


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

*Name not printed on Travel Card*



Phattu_tota said:


> I havent made the payment but I've read, you need to put your name while making payment because thats what the card is registered with - your name


Thanks for your Reply Phattu_tota. Yes, the card is registered with my name, but it doesn't have my name on it, as it is a pre-printed card. That is the cause of my confusion.
Or should I just go with the name the card is registered with even if it is not found on the card?

Also want to know if you have a Kotak travel card only.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Can one make payment using card of another person? Means : Can person X pay for person Y?

What will be cheapest and best option amongst:
1. Brother in USA making payment from credit / debit card
2. Friend in Australia making payment from credit / debit card and then I transfer the amount to him.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Also, one needs to pay at time of VISA application or down the line when all seems to be cleared?


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> Can one make payment using card of another person? Means : Can person X pay for person Y?
> 
> What will be cheapest and best option amongst:
> 1. Brother in USA making payment from credit / debit card
> 2. Friend in Australia making payment from credit / debit card and then I transfer the amount to him.




Hey Bud

You can pay from any option mentioned above.But if you are looking for the cheapest one, better to get multi currency card from ICICI bank.. It is quite reasonable and this fees needs to be paid at the time of visa lodgement.

The other option which would be approximate similar in pricing is transferring money to your Australian friend through TT method and yep, this fees can be paid by anyone on your behalf .

Mohit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello experts,

Does anyone know if we can use Citibank NRI account card to make the payment?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Can one make payment using card of another person? Means : Can person X pay for person Y?
> 
> What will be cheapest and best option amongst:
> 1. Brother in USA making payment from credit / debit card
> 2. Friend in Australia making payment from credit / debit card and then I transfer the amount to him.


yes it is possible.

i think paying from Australian credit card/debit card will be good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Also, one needs to pay at time of VISA application or down the line when all seems to be cleared?


payment of visa fees marks submission of submission of visa application


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi People, I tried paying the visa fee today via my Visa Debit Card, the payment was declined. Then tried paying through a friend's Visa Credit Card, still declined. I tried calling my bank for help but they said it is a formatting error and that the merchant is not receiving the complete details, possible from DIBP. Has anyone else been through this? I only have these two options to pay...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Hi People, I tried paying the visa fee today via my Visa Debit Card, the payment was declined. Then tried paying through a friend's Visa Credit Card, still declined. I tried calling my bank for help but they said it is a formatting error and that the merchant is not receiving the complete details, possible from DIBP. Has anyone else been through this? I only have these two options to pay...


try a forex card or travel card


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Isn't obtaining a Forex Card a long and tedious process?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Sharoon Gill said:


> Isn't obtaining a Forex Card a long and tedious process?


not much


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

Has any member here on the forum obtained it from Pakistan? Or what is the general procedure..

Thanks


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

I can see that all cards have some charges associated. Minimum is .98%

I have VISA card with this credit limit. Will it matter if I pay it from outside Australia? Or ask someone in Australia to pay?

One response I got it was : Forex card and from Australia are cheaper. But need to understand why will that be cheaper?

Attached is the list of charges for each type of payment.


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I visited HDFC branch at chennai for a forex travel card and they are insisting to submit visa copy or air tickets. Please assist me where in Chennai I would be able to get a forex card without visa copy or air tickets. Also, I was told that only multicurrency cards are available these days. I have read in forums that multicurrency card doesnt work on immiaccount site. Please confirm if the issue still persists. TIA


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

*Nag the bank people to get the right contact for these transactions*



joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I visited HDFC branch at chennai for a forex travel card and they are insisting to submit visa copy or air tickets. Please assist me where in Chennai I would be able to get a forex card without visa copy or air tickets. Also, I was told that only multicurrency cards are available these days. I have read in forums that multicurrency card doesnt work on immiaccount site. Please confirm if the issue still persists. TIA


Hi Joy,

You ca use multi-currency card on the Visa website. But the only thing is that you've to email the related bank's executive asking for them to enable Key-entered and Moto transactions, which are by default disabled due to security reasons.

ALSO contact the right bank person to clear the doubts regarding the Forex cards. Most bank people do not know anything about these cards. Walk straight into the Manager's cabin to get the right contact person for these transactions.

In my personal experience, I nagged the bank executive for 2 consecutive days just to activate my card and one full day to load my card. Even after that, my card was declined. Only after mutliple calls and Service requests, I got to speak to the right person, who guided me through the right path and my transaction was successful.

DONT KEEP THIS FOR THE LAST MOMENT. BANKS (to walk into the branch in person) HAVE HOLIDAYS AND TIMINGS THAT WON'T SUIT OUR WORK TIMINGS. SO NAG THEM AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE TO GET YOUR WORK DONE.


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy (Oct 12, 2016)

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I visited HDFC branch at chennai for a forex travel card and they are insisting to submit visa copy or air tickets. Please assist me where in Chennai I would be able to get a forex card without visa copy or air tickets. Also, I was told that only multicurrency cards are available these days. I have read in forums that multicurrency card doesnt work on immiaccount site. Please confirm if the issue still persists. TIA


why don't you try PayPal (using your CR/debit card) ?


----------



## Mechmohammed (May 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

I want to pay my skill assessment fees on the Engineers Australia website. I have contacted many banks and exchange offices here in Hyderabad but none are ready to give a forex card without visa and ticket copy. I want to save the extra charges levied by a credit card and so want to pay through a travel card. Please help.


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

My experience so far - I managed to get an AUD card from ICICI Bank in Delhi. Experience was as follows:

Contacted the closest ICICI Forex branch and they said single currency cards have been stopped and they only have multicurrency cards (Visa). Documents required were visa or air tickets - told them that I have neither and that the purpose of the card is to pay the visa fee online. They asked for a letter confirming the same so I provided them with the ITA letter. I was trying to get them to confirm if the multicurrency card would indeed work and if they will take it back if it fails to work. The folks at the branch were not experts so they phoned the Forex expert and got me to speak to him. He was confident the Multicurrency card would work but then I quoted the experience of some members on this forum where it didnt and also that there were no issues reported for a single currency card. On this he said that I should go for the AUD card and it is available at the New Friends Colony Wealth Management branch. This is the only ICICI branch in Delhi who still have single currency AUD cards available. The process to get the card was smooth - negotiated on the rate and got it at 49.99. Time required to activate was a few hours post which I could access the online portal (inrprepaid.icicibank.com/customer/login.jsp). Note that the portal is not the same as given in the accompanying booklet - probably because the card was dated July 2015 - June 2018. The option to enable online transactions is under "My Profile"->"My Setup"->"e-com Activation".

Will be attempting to pay the visa fee with this card soon enough and report if it goes smoothly.

Hope it helps


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Mechmohammed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to pay my skill assessment fees on the Engineers Australia website. I have contacted many banks and exchange offices here in Hyderabad but none are ready to give a forex card without visa and ticket copy. I want to save the extra charges levied by a credit card and so want to pay through a travel card. Please help.


A tip to get the bank guys go out of their way to help you - tell them you are looking to make investments (MFs, term plan etc). You have to show them there is something in it for them and they will help/make exceptions for you. 

Go to the respective banks website and see what is required for the Forex card. For eg, ICICI bank according to their website requires the following (note the visa and air ticket is required only for non-ICICI bank customers):

1. Form A2 cum application and LRS declaration
2. Self attested copy of PAN Card
3. Original Passport along with self attested photocopy
4. Self attested copy of VISA. (for non-ICICI Bank customer)
5. In case VISA is on arrival then copy of air ticket to be taken (for non-ICICI Bank customer)
6. Any other supporting document if required as per RBI guidelines

Quote the same to the bank folks - they cannot defy that. If they do then order the card online from the banks website


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

ajaysbhatia said:


> My experience so far - I managed to get an AUD card from ICICI Bank in Delhi. Experience was as follows:
> 
> Contacted the closest ICICI Forex branch and they said single currency cards have been stopped and they only have multicurrency cards (Visa). Documents required were visa or air tickets - told them that I have neither and that the purpose of the card is to pay the visa fee online. They asked for a letter confirming the same so I provided them with the ITA letter. I was trying to get them to confirm if the multicurrency card would indeed work and if they will take it back if it fails to work. The folks at the branch were not experts so they phoned the Forex expert and got me to speak to him. He was confident the Multicurrency card would work but then I quoted the experience of some members on this forum where it didnt and also that there were no issues reported for a single currency card. On this he said that I should go for the AUD card and it is available at the New Friends Colony Wealth Management branch. This is the only ICICI branch in Delhi who still have single currency AUD cards available. The process to get the card was smooth - negotiated on the rate and got it at 49.99. Time required to activate was a few hours post which I could access the online portal (inrprepaid.icicibank.com/customer/login.jsp). Note that the portal is not the same as given in the accompanying booklet - probably because the card was dated July 2015 - June 2018. The option to enable online transactions is under "My Profile"->"My Setup"->"e-com Activation".
> 
> ...


To continue with the experience, I just paid the visa fee - went off without a glitch. Total charged to card: AUD 6361.74 (3600 + 1800 + 900 + 61.74 surcharge) @49.99 INR/AUD = INR 318023.38


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

ajaysbhatia said:


> To continue with the experience, I just paid the visa fee - went off without a glitch. Total charged to card: AUD 6361.74 (3600 + 1800 + 900 + 61.74 surcharge) @49.99 INR/AUD = INR 318023.38


Nice.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## edaran (Oct 11, 2016)

ajaysbhatia said:


> To continue with the experience, I just paid the visa fee - went off without a glitch. Total charged to card: AUD 6361.74 (3600 + 1800 + 900 + 61.74 surcharge) @49.99 INR/AUD = INR 318023.38


Congratulations! Ajay.

I am about to make a payment, possibly next week.

Anyone from Bangalore, who were able to get a Forex card?

Please let me know the Bank, Branch and documents I need to carry for the same.

Thanks in advance!

Best Regards,
Naresh


----------



## RAMU22 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello, 

Same here, anyone from KOLKATA who was able to get the forex card?


----------



## john1234567 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi there, 

I have paid the visa application fee on 19th April but didn't received an acknowledgement. I got the TRN number and receipt but when I tried to open my application which was submitted, It gives me an error saying THIS SERVICE IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER.

Please advice me what to do. My Skillselect invitation expires tomorrow


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

john1234567 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have paid the visa application fee on 19th April but didn't received an acknowledgement. I got the TRN number and receipt but when I tried to open my application which was submitted, It gives me an error saying THIS SERVICE IS TEMPORARILY UNAVAILABLE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER.
> 
> Please advice me what to do. My Skillselect invitation expires tomorrow


try again, it should work now


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I visited HDFC branch at chennai for a forex travel card and they are insisting to submit visa copy or air tickets. Please assist me where in Chennai I would be able to get a forex card without visa copy or air tickets. Also, I was told that only multicurrency cards are available these days. I have read in forums that multicurrency card doesnt work on immiaccount site. Please confirm if the issue still persists. TIA


Did you get it done with hdfc multi currency forex card? I took one hoping it would do, but yet to load it since there was a delay in getting some documentation. Now everything ready and i have barely 2 days more. Should i take a single currency card?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## edaran (Oct 11, 2016)

edaran said:


> Congratulations! Ajay.
> 
> I am about to make a payment, possibly next week.
> 
> ...


Friends,
In continuation to my previous query and I see others too have same query hence here is the update.

I have got a Forex card with ICICI by providing my Visa invitation only. By default, they have asked for Visa but when I have explained this is for PR and have invitation letter, they have accepted it. The representative initially said Air tickets are mandatory along with Visa invitation but upon speaking with their manager, they have agreed to give Forex card. They have an exception for Australia PR Visa application.

So those who are wondering how this works, please go to ICICI(you may try other banks but this is my experience) provide a copy of Visa invitation letter, Passport and another address proof(Aadhaar card) and carry originals of the same. 

I have also paid my Visa fee using this forex card and worked without any issues. Lastly, there is a Card surcharge on top of your Visa fee so to be on a safer side, please load $100 extra to your Visa fees.

Hope this helps some of you! Cheers and All the best!

Best Regards,
Naresh


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

edaran said:


> Friends,
> In continuation to my previous query and I see others too have same query hence here is the update.
> 
> I have got a Forex card with ICICI by providing my Visa invitation only. By default, they have asked for Visa but when I have explained this is for PR and have invitation letter, they have accepted it. The representative initially said Air tickets are mandatory along with Visa invitation but upon speaking with their manager, they have agreed to give Forex card. They have an exception for Australia PR Visa application.
> ...



thanks for sharing this information and good luck with visa process


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

edaran said:


> Friends,
> In continuation to my previous query and I see others too have same query hence here is the update.
> 
> I have got a Forex card with ICICI by providing my Visa invitation only. By default, they have asked for Visa but when I have explained this is for PR and have invitation letter, they have accepted it. The representative initially said Air tickets are mandatory along with Visa invitation but upon speaking with their manager, they have agreed to give Forex card. They have an exception for Australia PR Visa application.
> ...


Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## edaran (Oct 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> thanks for sharing this information and good luck with visa process


Thanks Sultan. Wish you all the best too!


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

FYI, the experience with hdfc was super smooth. Applied via the website, and if you are a hdfc customer you don't even have to give any proof of why you need the card. Even the application form is auto generated and one needs to just sign it rather than fill it manually.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

ajaysbhatia said:


> A tip to get the bank guys go out of their way to help you - tell them you are looking to make investments (MFs, term plan etc). You have to show them there is something in it for them and they will help/make exceptions for you.
> 
> Go to the respective banks website and see what is required for the Forex card. For eg, ICICI bank according to their website requires the following (note the visa and air ticket is required only for non-ICICI bank customers):
> 
> ...


I doubt you will get the option to chose single currency card in case of ordering online.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

As per the below link, ICIC is providing 4 different type of travel card namely "Travel Card on VISA Network","Travel Card on MasterCard","ICICI Bank Multicurrency Travel Card" and "ICICI Bank Student Travel Card".

https://www.icicibank.com/Personal-...l-card/choose-your-travel-card.page?#toptitle

Which card is good to pay the Visa fee?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

Did anyone succeed in making the Visa payment using ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card. Few threads floating in web which states transaction may decline with ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card. When i check with ICICI branches in Bangalore, all the branches nowadays only promoting only "ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card", they have completely stopped issuing "Single Currency Travel Card" it seems. 

In this context can anyone suggest me the best method to pay the Visa fee?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> Option 1 - ask a friend/relative in Australia (or anywhere really) who has a credit card with that kind of limit to pay the fee on your behalf, and then send that person the funds directly.
> 
> Option 2 - purchase a prepaid debit card and deposit the funds onto the card. Here is an example: Forex prepaid card India | Attractive exchange rates | Best for international travel | All major foreign currencies available[/url]


Thanks a lot


----------



## keerthikumarkm (May 12, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone succeed in making the Visa payment using ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card. Few threads floating in web which states transaction may decline with ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card. When i check with ICICI branches in Bangalore, all the branches nowadays only promoting only "ICICI Bank Multi currency Travel Card", they have completely stopped issuing "Single Currency Travel Card" it seems.
> 
> In this context can anyone suggest me the best method to pay the Visa fee?


I paid my visa fee using "Multi currency travel card" loaded with AUD currency and had no problem at all.

Please make sure you buy right card and currency for the card .


----------



## ryannav13 (Jun 12, 2017)

*Multi Currency Card*



keerthikumarkm said:


> I paid my visa fee using "Multi currency travel card" loaded with AUD currency and had no problem at all.
> 
> Please make sure you buy right card and currency for the card .


Same Here. If you buying multi-currency card, reload card with proper currency (AUD). 

Bank will tell u forex rate for different currencies , then talk abt only AUD and ask to reload in AUD.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Visa fees*

Hello

I am planning to take ICICI travel card.
a) If my VISA fees is AUD 5505, then how much should i reload? 
b) If i reload with MORE, then will ICICI return back the balance amount?


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys,

What stage exactly do we need to pay the visa fee? EOI? Visa lodge? or after the grant/entry?

TIA.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am planning to take ICICI travel card.
> a) If my VISA fees is AUD 5505, then how much should i reload?
> b) If i reload with MORE, then will ICICI return back the balance amount?


1. Keep at least an additional 100$ as a safety margin.
2. No, it is not refunded back. However, you can use the card to buy stuff in Australia.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Enzali said:


> Guys,
> 
> What stage exactly do we need to pay the visa fee? EOI? Visa lodge? or after the grant/entry?
> 
> TIA.


You need to pay visa fees when you submit your visa application.


----------



## sagaram (Jul 4, 2017)

*Aus Visa Fees*

I have a couple of updates
1) Currencykart.com agrees for a forex card with just ITA and Passport copy. As you know, the online dealers rates are much superior than Banks (Icici, Hdfc, Axis). Currencykart offers very good rate too. 
I agree bookmyforex, centrumforex, buyforexonline, extravelmoney,fxkart insists on visa and ticket. 
2) Westpac has an option to create a Bank account online even before setting foot in Australia. It is called the Westpac Choice/ eSaver account . If you are intending to travel in the next 12 months, you are eligible to apply. Open an account, get the debit card and pay the Visa fees.

Let me know your thoughts. 

PS: I am no way connected to Currencykart or Westpac. Just found the info and sharing the details I came across. I am waiting for ITA btw.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sagaram said:


> I have a couple of updates
> 1) Currencykart.com agrees for a forex card with just ITA and Passport copy. As you know, the online dealers rates are much superior than Banks (Icici, Hdfc, Axis). Currencykart offers very good rate too.
> I agree bookmyforex, centrumforex, buyforexonline, extravelmoney,fxkart insists on visa and ticket.
> 2) Westpac has an option to create a Bank account online even before setting foot in Australia. It is called the Westpac Choice/ eSaver account . If you are intending to travel in the next 12 months, you are eligible to apply. Open an account, get the debit card and pay the Visa fees.
> ...


great thing about currencykart if what you are saying is true

about westpac bank, yes, we can open a bank account, transfer money in that account, but wont we need to activate the bank account by turning up physically in bank, at least once, then they will send the debit card to us. at least it happened to me, i have accounts in Commonwealth bank & NAB, we have visited those banks to activate our account, only then we were able to receive debit cards etc,

so get clear information from westpac about this, whether they will deliver the debit card at your place in home country, if yes then all good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sagaram said:


> I have a couple of updates
> 1) Currencykart.com agrees for a forex card with just ITA and Passport copy. As you know, the online dealers rates are much superior than Banks (Icici, Hdfc, Axis). Currencykart offers very good rate too.
> I agree bookmyforex, centrumforex, buyforexonline, extravelmoney,fxkart insists on visa and ticket.
> 2) Westpac has an option to create a Bank account online even before setting foot in Australia. It is called the Westpac Choice/ eSaver account . If you are intending to travel in the next 12 months, you are eligible to apply. Open an account, get the debit card and pay the Visa fees.
> ...



i too spoke with CK today and found they are lenient with respect to documents, today's google rate for AUD to INR was 49.14 and they were offering me at 49.60, which is OK as per me.

besides this i expressed inability to produce visa and flight tickets, the executive replied 


_*sir if you can give pan card and passport copy aong with an application self declaration for the sam that you require travel card for applying visa and if you got this visa and tickets you will provide the same.*_


transcript is shared below



Chat started on 11 Jul 2017, 07:14 AM (GMT+0)
(07:14:09)*** Sultan joined the chat ***
(07:14:09)Sultan: Hello
(07:14:19)*** CK joined the chat ***
(07:14:22)CK: Hi, how can we help you today? =)
(07:14:31)Sultan: I am interested to buy a travel card for AUD
(07:14:37)Sultan: i will be needing around 1000 AUDs
(07:14:50)CK: from which city
(07:14:54)Sultan: Delhi
(07:15:40)CK: rate for aud travel card is 49.60
(07:15:46)Sultan: ok
(07:15:55)Sultan: any documents required ?
(07:18:00)Sultan: ??
(07:18:53)CK: we require passport visa tickets and pancard to book
(07:18:55)CK: the order
(07:19:09)Sultan: ohh... i dont have visa and tickets at the moment
(07:19:44)CK: sir once you receive we can book this deal
(07:20:39)Sultan: in fact i need AUD for applying visa...
(07:20:49)Sultan: thaT IS THE
(07:21:01)Sultan: that is the sole purpose of taking travel card
(07:21:46)CK: sir if you can give pan card and passport copy aong with an application self declaration for the sam that you require travel card for applying visa and if you got this visa and tickets you will provide the same.
(07:22:37)Sultan: great... that is possible
(07:22:52)CK: you can visit our office and take the same.thanks
(07:23:23)Sultan: thanks a lot, i am out of station at the moment, i will return and visit your office by 28th,
(07:23:32)CK: ok
(07:23:33)Sultan: can you provide me your office location ??
(07:24:04)CK: its mentioned at our website
(07:24:53)Sultan: thanks..
(07:25:04)*** Sultan has rated the chat Good ***
(07:26:11)*** CK left the chat ***
(07:29:24)*** Sultan left the chat ***


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

*Visa Payment*

Hi,
My brother in law lives in Australia. He is on a Student Visa. He has a Bank Account and Debit card. Can I make the Visa payment using his Debit Card to avoid the hassles of getting a Forex Card?


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

swapnilcnaik said:


> Hi,
> My brother in law lives in Australia. He is on a Student Visa. He has a Bank Account and Debit card. Can I make the Visa payment using his Debit Card to avoid the hassles of getting a Forex Card?


I'm in the exact same situation, where my sister has an AU bank account and a debit card.

Is it possible to pay the Visa fees using that ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DN7C said:


> I'm in the exact same situation, where my sister has an AU bank account and a debit card.
> 
> Is it possible to pay the Visa fees using that ?


That is possible

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnilcnaik (Aug 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> That is possible
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks . I was so sure that Sultan would reply. If no one has an answer, Sultan always does.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

swapnilcnaik said:


> Thanks . I was so sure that Sultan would reply. If no one has an answer, Sultan always does.


Thanks for your kind words, if not me then someone else will surely help, this forum is a great place

Indian debit card doesn't help in aud payments but i have heard Australian debit card serves the purpose

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> That is possible
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks again sultan_azam. 
It took off one thing to worry about from my list.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

DN7C said:


> Thanks again sultan_azam.
> It took off one thing to worry about from my list.


The night is dark and full of terrors

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DN7C (Sep 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> The night is dark and full of terrors
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


lol, yes indeed.


----------



## sagaram (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a couple of updates.
IndusInd Forex gives Forex card at IBR (Interbank rates) . Cheaper or on par with the leader Bookmyforex. However, there are a couple of issues, my solution thoughts.

1. IndusInd says the card cannot be used from India , even for foreign online transactions. I think it is configured to detect India IP address. 
Can we use a reliable VPN ? If so, which one ?
Can we give the card details to some close friend/relative abroad and ask them to complete transaction ? Do you foresee any issues ?
2. IndusInd says for Non Indusind savings account customers, there is a payment gateway fees of 1.09% fees. This is applicable for 1st time card purchase as well as subsequent reloads. I suggested why can't we do NEFT to avoid payment gateway charges? is there a way to circumvent it ? Couldn't get proper response or justification from Customer care.


----------



## sagaram (Jul 4, 2017)

An update on the above.
IndusInd gives forex card without Visa or flight ticket. 
The amount can be paid by neft without incurring any charges.
I am thinking of taking next week. 
Only question is it safe to use VPN to pay the fees?


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Hi,

Can anybody please tell what is the exact amount of AUD that I need to load into my Travel/Forex Card for Visa Payment.

The fee I need to Pay is 3670+1835 = 5505 AUD. Is there a surcharge on this fees as I have read on the website that there is a surcharge of .98% on VISA Card.

Regards
Mohit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit627 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please tell what is the exact amount of AUD that I need to load into my Travel/Forex Card for Visa Payment.
> 
> ...


That's correct

Load 5,600 AUD to be on the safe side

You can always use the 50 dollars when ever you travel next

Cheers


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi,
Just checking if anybody has recently taken an ICICI travel card in bangalore? Just wanted to know which branch in Bangalore can issue one?

Thank You


----------



## abhikuku (May 16, 2017)

Anybody got a HDFC travel card recently?Pls guide


----------



## abhikuku (May 16, 2017)

Dear Experienced Members

Please can you guide me what is best payment option that you all are using while making payment to the AU Immigration Department for189 Visa Payment. I my case the fee for 3 members is 3.24 lacs rupees but credit card limit is only 3 lacs rupees.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

abhikuku said:


> Dear Experienced Members
> 
> Please can you guide me what is best payment option that you all are using while making payment to the AU Immigration Department for189 Visa Payment. I my case the fee for 3 members is 3.24 lacs rupees but credit card limit is only 3 lacs rupees.


Can you talk to your credit card bank? Sometimes few bank allow to increase the limit. Try that once.


----------



## abhikuku (May 16, 2017)

My HDFC bank denied said that as per RBI guideline they cannot increase above 3 lacs..please suggest if anyone has used recently any other options to pay the fee. Is Paypal safe can that be used.


----------



## abhikuku (May 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Can you talk to your credit card bank? Sometimes few bank allow to increase the limit. Try that once.


My HDFC bank denied said that as per RBI guideline they cannot increase above 3 lacs..please suggest if anyone has used recently any other options to pay the fee. Is Paypal safe can that be used.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

abhikuku said:


> My HDFC bank denied said that as per RBI guideline they cannot increase above 3 lacs..please suggest if anyone has used recently any other options to pay the fee. Is Paypal safe can that be used.


Paypal should be safe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhikuku said:


> My HDFC bank denied said that as per RBI guideline they cannot increase above 3 lacs..please suggest if anyone has used recently any other options to pay the fee. Is Paypal safe can that be used.


Ask them that if you prepay them 1 lakh, can you make a payment of 3.25 lacs

They may agree

Cheers


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I want to know the payment method of paying online fee of Aus Skilled immigration(Sub class 189) i.e. $3600 online. As per my info no bank in Pakistan can offer such big amount online payment in one transaction through debit/credit card. So please guide me further if anyone has some best efficient solution to pay it online


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Paypal should be safe


Hi,
I have created a PayPal account, but how do i load my account with Dollars? I have linked my Credit Card (Limit 2.5 Lacs) and my Debit Card. I have set them as auto-withdraw. But i dont see the amount in my paypal account. Can someone help?

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi,
> I have created a PayPal account, but how do i load my account with Dollars? I have linked my Credit Card (Limit 2.5 Lacs) and my Debit Card. I have set them as auto-withdraw. But i dont see the amount in my paypal account. Can someone help?
> :fingerscrossed:


I paid the visa fees last week using ICICI multicurrency travel card loaded with AUD. Payment was hassle free. Only catch is that you need to go to the branch to apply for the card. You need to show them your invitation letter as a proof.They will also make you open a savings account if you already don't have one.

I too thought of paying via paypal. As per my understanding paypal will work only if you have a credit card with sufficient credit balance. Also I don't think you can link multiple cards to paypal for increasing your limit. This is what I understood. May be a paypal expert can guide you correctly.

At the payment gateway I paid a total of 6425 AUD(Visa charge) + 63 AUD(Credit card charge).

Bank will also charge some commission when you load AUD into your card.


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

yamaha5225 said:


> I paid the visa fees last week using ICICI multicurrency travel card loaded with AUD. Payment was hassle free. Only catch is that you need to go to the branch to apply for the card. You need to show them your invitation letter as a proof.They will also make you open a savings account if you already don't have one.
> 
> I too thought of paying via paypal. As per my understanding paypal will work only if you have a credit card with sufficient credit balance. Also I don't think you can link multiple cards to paypal for increasing your limit. This is what I understood. May be a paypal expert can guide you correctly.
> 
> ...


Hi, i checked with ICICI bank (Pondicherry branch) last week for travel card, they insisted for me to show Visa and travel tickets to get a travel card. i explained that i need a travel card to apply for Visa. But they refused. Also, i got the same response from HDFC bank about multi-currency travel card.

I have asked HDFC to increase my CC limit from 2.5 lacs to atleast 4 lacs (i need to pay a total of AUD 7,345.00 visa charge). the rep asked if i would be interested in any investments, i told him to get this limit enhancement done and i will surely do some investment (guess got to give something to get something ) so finally i have submitted a credit limit enhancement form for my HDFC CC. asked for 5 lacs credit limit. they will let me know the status in a week's time. so fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi,
My Debit Card (Visa) with HDFC bank has a international limit of Rs. 3,75,000. As per skill select my visa fees will be AUD 7,345.00 which is roughly(1 AUD = Rs.50) Rs. 3,67,250 plus 0.98% surcharge Rs. 3599 which comes to Rs. 3,70,849. i guess there would be conversion rates as well. not sure how much that would be.

so my second option is to use my HDFC Debit Card for the transaction. has anyone tried HDFC Debit card for Visa payment?

*ANZSCO*: 261111 *Age*: 25 *Edu*: 15 *Exp*: 10 *Eng*: 20
*ACS applied*: 13/10/16 *Result*: 27/10/16
*IELTS*: 08/10/16 *Result*: 21/10/16 - *R*8.0 *L*8.5 *S*7.0 *W*7.0
*EOI 190 VIC*: 04/11/16 *Invite*: 24/12/16 - Rejected (blood relative in Adelaide) 
*PTE-A*: *R*87 *L*90 *S*79 *W*89 - 15th July, 2017
*EOI 189 Date*: 18th July, 2017
*ITA *: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssheikabdu (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, anyone in Chennai looking for FOREX card can contact ICICI Adayar branch with invitation letter. I got multicurrency forex card loaded with AUD. Will let you know if it works after lodging visa next week


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi People,
If some one from Australia pays it with their card will there be charges for them? Is it a good option.

Thanks,
Chubs


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

hi ssheikabdu, Did you done with your visa payment? Was the FOREX card was successful during the transaction. Overall what & how much it saves?

Thx



ssheikabdu said:


> Hi, anyone in Chennai looking for FOREX card can contact ICICI Adayar branch with invitation letter. I got multicurrency forex card loaded with AUD. Will let you know if it works after lodging visa next week


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*Visa pay by ForexCard*

Hello All,

Is there anyone who has recently paid post July2017)the visa fees through ForexCard?

I just wanted to know about if these are successful in paying the fees & any reasonable difference in the amount as compared to the Credit/Debit cards.

Thx!


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

baruazone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has recently paid post July2017)the visa fees through ForexCard?
> 
> ...


Hello There,

Even if you are having an ICICI Debit card with reasonable Funds (I mean only for Self Visa Payment up to 2.5 Lakhs), You will not be able to make an International Transaction. If you are having an ICICI/HDFC/Citi Bank Credit card, check your Credit Limit. Typically it will be around Maximum 1.5 Lakh (I faced this Problem with ICICI Credit and Debit Cards). The other option is to Pay it using a Forex card. You can buy one for your self. SBI, HDFC, ICICI, Citi Bank all offer Forex Cards. Since I use ICICI, I had to buy their card, Fund it using my Own savings Account and once the Card has AUD Funds, Just pay it using the Forex card when you Lodge the Visa. 

Hope this Helps.

regards,
Raj


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> Even if you are having an ICICI Debit card with reasonable Funds (I mean only for Self Visa Payment up to 2.5 Lakhs), You will not be able to make an International Transaction. If you are having an ICICI/HDFC/Citi Bank Credit card, check your Credit Limit. Typically it will be around Maximum 1.5 Lakh (I faced this Problem with ICICI Credit and Debit Cards). The other option is to Pay it using a Forex card. You can buy one for your self. SBI, HDFC, ICICI, Citi Bank all offer Forex Cards. Since I use ICICI, I had to buy their card, Fund it using my Own savings Account and once the Card has AUD Funds, Just pay it using the Forex card when you Lodge the Visa.
> 
> ...


Will I be able to pay AUD 6487 in one go using a forex card. Isn't there a limit on the transaction amount?


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

*Visa payment-sept-Oct2017*

Hi All,

has anyone paid the Visa fees in sept-Oct 2017? Please share your experience.

Is it successful through forex cards?

Thx


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

reyno_obrien said:


> Hi, i checked with ICICI bank (Pondicherry branch) last week for travel card, they insisted for me to show Visa and travel tickets to get a travel card. i explained that i need a travel card to apply for Visa. But they refused. Also, i got the same response from HDFC bank about multi-currency travel card.
> 
> I have asked HDFC to increase my CC limit from 2.5 lacs to atleast 4 lacs (i need to pay a total of AUD 7,345.00 visa charge). the rep asked if i would be interested in any investments, i told him to get this limit enhancement done and i will surely do some investment (guess got to give something to get something ) so finally i have submitted a credit limit enhancement form for my HDFC CC. asked for 5 lacs credit limit. they will let me know the status in a week's time. so fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


Bad News! HDFC refused to increase my credit limit. Now i dont know what to do?

Someone in the thread mentioned about ICICI Adayar Chennai branch would offer travel card if we show the invitation letter. i need to check that option after i receive my invitation (18th Oct! hopefully).


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Will I be able to pay AUD 6487 in one go using a forex card. Isn't there a limit on the transaction amount?


I dont think there is an upper limit. It worked for me with HDFC multi currency forex card. However do check with financial institute from whom you buy the forex card.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Can I pay Visa fees using Thomas Cook MultiCurrency Corporate Card, which is basically Borderless Prepaid card, issued by my current organization and whenever we travel out of india they load it with funds.

Can I load it by myself and then use it to pay the fees ??


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Friends,
I have CITI bank credit card with limit of 5 Lacs. So I can easily pay the VISA fees with it.
-How much currency coversion charges will be there?
-If I pay with FOREX card, Can I save those conversion charges ?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Friends,
> I have CITI bank credit card with limit of 5 Lacs. So I can easily pay the VISA fees with it.
> -How much currency coversion charges will be there?
> -If I pay with FOREX card, Can I save those conversion charges ?




You will have to check with the bank. Typically it is 3.5% and taxes apart from the conversation rate. Credit card can be expensive. You will save the conversion charges if you buy a AUD Forex card and pay using it. Some banks offer discounts on the buying rate as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

reyno_obrien said:


> reyno_obrien said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i checked with ICICI bank (Pondicherry branch) last week for travel card, they insisted for me to show Visa and travel tickets to get a travel card. i explained that i need a travel card to apply for Visa. But they refused. Also, i got the same response from HDFC bank about multi-currency travel card.
> ...


Why don't you ask HDFC ppl to provide a forex multi currency card.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You will have to check with the bank. Typically it is 3.5% and taxes apart from the conversation rate. Credit card can be expensive. You will save the conversion charges if you buy a AUD Forex card and pay using it. Some banks offer discounts on the buying rate as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, My friend has multi currency forex card. Can I pay VISA fee through my friend card ?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Ok, My friend has multi currency forex card. Can I pay VISA fee through my friend card ?




Yes. You would have to load the required fees and a surcharge of .98% for Visa cards. Also, the card should be enabled for online transactions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Yes. You would have to load the required fees and a surcharge of .98% for Visa cards. Also, the card should be enabled for online transactions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Ghoshsudeep79,

What if we pay with a aus card. It would be cheaper than India right.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi People,
Any idea if we pay the visa fees through forex card how much will it come to with taxes and GST for 2 people.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Chubasco


----------



## reyno_obrien (Aug 8, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> reyno_obrien said:
> 
> 
> > reyno_obrien said:
> ...


Got the invitation! My bro in US has a Credit Card with enough limit. Do will use his card. My only concern if i use his card details in India to do the transaction, will there be a problem? Becos the amount will be close to 4 lacs INR i dont want the transaction to decline.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

reyno_obrien said:


> Got the invitation! My bro in US has a Credit Card with enough limit. Do will use his card. My only concern if i use his card details in India to do the transaction, will there be a problem? Becos the amount will be close to 4 lacs INR i dont want the transaction to decline.


i have seen people applying from India, using their relative's Australian credit card

so, it should work smoothly in your case also...


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

ssheikabdu said:


> Hi, anyone in Chennai looking for FOREX card can contact ICICI Adayar branch with invitation letter. I got multicurrency forex card loaded with AUD. Will let you know if it works after lodging visa next week


Hey Buddy,
Did it work?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I paid using Paypal, was very easy, convenient and fast. Used it for first time as card transaction kept on failing inspite of bank increasing the limit.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

JayJJ said:


> I paid using Paypal, was very easy, convenient and fast. Used it for first time as card transaction kept on failing inspite of bank increasing the limit.


How much did you paid ? I mean in terms of conversion rate n taxes ?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

JayJJ said:


> I paid using Paypal, was very easy, convenient and fast. Used it for first time as card transaction kept on failing inspite of bank increasing the limit.


Hey how did you use paypal?

Thanks


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> How much did you paid ? I mean in terms of conversion rate n taxes ?


I had to pay $7345 including dependents, and 1% surcharge. So total $7419.
It costed me almost 3.98 L in INR.


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey how did you use paypal?
> 
> Thanks


Sign into Paypal and link that to your bank account. Its pretty straight forward. I closed the paypal account once payment was done.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

JayJJ said:


> Sign into Paypal and link that to your bank account. Its pretty straight forward. I closed the paypal account once payment was done.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

JayJJ said:


> I had to pay $7345 including dependents, and 1% surcharge. So total $7419.
> 
> It costed me almost 3.98 L in INR.




Pretty high conversion rate. I did through forex card from Centrum and I got a very low rate of INR 51.4 per AUD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Pretty high conversion rate. I did through forex card from Centrum and I got a very low rate of INR 51.4 per AUD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Buddy,
Do you just put the forex card details and pay it?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## baruazone (Nov 15, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Do you just put the forex card details and pay it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


What to fill in the "Card Holder's Name" while paying the fees? I afraid if after loading the money into the forex card the payment fails then if will cost out double as first we have to pay the charges while loading & then unloading it. (The charges are inbuilt with the conversion rate.)

Anyone can share his/her experience.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

baruazone said:


> What to fill in the "Card Holder's Name" while paying the fees? I afraid if after loading the money into the forex card the payment fails then if will cost out double as first we have to pay the charges while loading & then unloading it. (The charges are inbuilt with the conversion rate.)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can share his/her experience.




I was able to pay successfully using forex card. It would be your name in card holders name. Since the card is in your name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

hi guys, 

today i paid with credit card for me and my wife and 3 year old daughter total ,:- AUS 6488, Rs :3,24,900


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dillipreddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> today i paid with credit card for me and my wife and 3 year old daughter total ,:- AUS 6488, Rs :3,24,900


That's a good AUD to INR deal you go there. Which CC is this and did you call them and negotiate the rate beforehand?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

keeda said:


> that's a good aud to inr deal you go there. Which cc is this and did you call them and negotiate the rate beforehand?


its hdfc , i did not call them for any rate, should i have ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dillipreddy said:


> its hdfc , i did not call them for any rate, should i have ?


I don't know about CC, but at least for forex cards you can negotiate the rate.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

dillipreddy said:


> hi guys,
> 
> today i paid with credit card for me and my wife and 3 year old daughter total ,:- AUS 6488, Rs :3,24,900


Is it including "fcy conversion charges" ??


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Can't we open a bank account in Australian bank than make payment? I guess, ANZ provide option of opening account before landing in Australian shore. I haven't tried it but good to explore.

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can't we open a bank account in Australian bank than make payment? I guess, ANZ provide option of opening account before landing in Australian shore. I haven't tried it but good to explore.
> 
> ...


yes but you will get the card only once you reach there and show your passport.
I feel.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can't we open a bank account in Australian bank than make payment? I guess, ANZ provide option of opening account before landing in Australian shore. I haven't tried it but good to explore.
> 
> ...


ANZ, NAB, CBA, ... almost all major banks have this option, but only for those who hold a valid Australian visa.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...


Let me start by saying that Ive not done the procedure im about to suggest. Thankfully my CC limit allowed me to pay for mine and my dependents’ visa fee. 
However please find out from your CC company or bank which iisued your card, if you can deposite the amount equal to your visa fee as CC payment in advance. The said amount will reflect as a negative balance. That is to say that the bank or CC company now owes you. So you logically should be able to pay the visa fee without much trouble since you CC has that balance. Just a theory. Please do confirm the same with you bank or CC company. 
All the best.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> ANZ, NAB, CBA, ... almost all major banks have this option, but only for those who hold a valid Australian visa.


Spoke with NAB and CBA today morning and found that account opening can be done from overseas and the funds can also be transferred.

However, you can use the respective accounts after a physical verification done by the bank when you land in Aus.


----------



## simplesam (Dec 8, 2017)

Many Thanks for this thread..
I have done my payment using ICICI travel card


----------



## ssheikabdu (Oct 10, 2016)

I paid the fees without any issue


----------



## ssheikabdu (Oct 10, 2016)

ssheikabdu said:


> I paid the fees without any issue


With ICICI Forex card loaded with AUD


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

Im in Singapore my parents are in India , I heard from my friend Cox and kings Forex card is good in terms of conversion rate is that true. Please suggest me . How to apply from Singapore for travel cards.

Thanks.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

ssheikabdu said:


> With ICICI Forex card loaded with AUD


I had enquired in both ICICI and HDFC bank for the forex cards, but they said they would need passport, visa and flight ticket. I had even offered to take an account but they did not budge. Any other options please?


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

*They should not do that to you*



ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I had enquired in both ICICI and HDFC bank for the forex cards, but they said they would need passport, visa and flight ticket. I had even offered to take an account but they did not budge. Any other options please?


I had given a copy of my passport and invitation letter to apply for visa to get the HDFC card. unfortunately I couldn't add the funds and as it was already the 11th hour, I paid using my friend's card number(living in Perth) and later transferred the same to him.

regards

Jithin


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

i guess the option left out is transfer the funds to my cousins account in Melbourne and pay it using his card.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

I paid using my friend's card number (living in Perth)---> what card your friend have?

Is they charge any additional charges. I also have friends in Aussie.

What is the benefit of using their cards. Please suggest me.

Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> i guess the option left out is transfer the funds to my cousins account in Melbourne and pay it using his card.


Hi Ravi, 

ICICI Bank would give you the Forex Card based on your Visa Invite. You could show them the email or send it to them. But, I think they need a SB account with ICICI Bank to which your Forex will be attached.

For HDFC Bank, I got my HDFC MultiCurrency Forex Card on producing copy of Passport only and I have a SB Account with them. You should try a different branch. Some of the Branches will not have much information with them.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> I paid using my friend's card number (living in Perth)---> what card your friend have?
> 
> Is they charge any additional charges. I also have friends in Aussie.
> 
> ...


If you use your friend's card in Australia, you could save 15k-17k in conversion charges / forex fees for transaction amount of 3 lakhs.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> If you use your friend's card in Australia, you could save 15k-17k in conversion charges / forex fees for transaction amount of 3 lakhs.



Yes I agree. The card would be either mastercard or visa and my amount comes totally to 7345 AUD for me, wife and two kids. So close to around 3.75 lakhs INR.

The only additional funds which are required are the .98% surcharge on these visa/mastercard cards as mentioned on the DIBP website.


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

dreamaussie15 said:


> I paid using my friend's card number (living in Perth)---> what card your friend have?
> 
> Is they charge any additional charges. I also have friends in Aussie.
> 
> ...


1. I believe it was commonwealth bank card. 
2. yeah around $52.92 as credit card/paypal surcharge
3. As someone has already mentioned, you will have to bear additional charges even if you use forex cards as banks have their own independent exchange rates. But this method is further cheaper than using your indian credit cards.

regards

Jithin


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

sagaram said:


> An update on the above.
> IndusInd gives forex card without Visa or flight ticket.
> The amount can be paid by neft without incurring any charges.
> I am thinking of taking next week.
> Only question is it safe to use VPN to pay the fees?



Did you tried the option of paying using indusind forex card with VPN enabled?

I find IndusInd bank forex card provides the best rates out of all the other forex card provider.

I want to get that card and pay using the VPN option. 

Please suggest me whether it will work, or what would be the best option to pay for 189 Visa with minimal overhead charges.

Thanks


----------



## sagaram (Jul 4, 2017)

I paid using an American Credit card which has no foreign transaction fees. 
I am wary of VPN transaction for such huge amount. 

I suggest you pay using IndusInd Signature debit card. It has ZERO foreign transaction fees. Yes. It has yearly fees of Rs 299 + gst. 

It is the BEST debit card for foreign purchases ; even better than Force card. 
I think to get that debit card, you have to open Indus Exclusive savings account , which has a requirement of 2 lakhs aqb.


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone used ICICI forex card recently? I tried bookmyforex, they do not provide cards for visa fee payment purpose. they need travel dates


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

winzrokz said:


> Anyone used ICICI forex card recently? I tried bookmyforex, they do not provide cards for visa fee payment purpose. they need travel dates


 Hi Winrokz, Even I am in the dilemma to make a wise choice for making the VISA payment..

Inspite of me having a ICICI salary acc, they denied FOREX card as they need a VISA or Air ticket copy.

Any other way out to make the payment..?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

For what it's worth I used transferwise to move money to Australia. Seemed like a very cheap option.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

From which country? I don't see an option to convert INR to AUD in transferwise



Anyad said:


> For what it's worth I used transferwise to move money to Australia. Seemed like a very cheap option.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

outspoken said:


> From which country? I don't see an option to convert INR to AUD in transferwise


Didn't know that, I wired it from Europe.


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

I need to pay 6000+, and if there are hidden charges on top of bad conversation rate, ICICI can have my kidney 😉


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

winzrokz said:


> I need to pay 6000+, and if there are hidden charges on top of bad conversation rate, ICICI can have my kidney 😉


Credit/debit card will charge you a percentage (2% - 3.2%) markup fees on top of the banks forex rate ( forex rate are normally 1-1.5 rs higher than the rate you see on Google). On top of all this, dibp will charge around 1% charges according to the type of card - visa/ master regardless of you payment method or country 

If you buy forex card when the conversation rate is lower, you will pay only the forex rate to bank. And while payment you can save the markup fee.

If you can find a friend from Aus, it is even better. You'll save the extra forex rate also if you can make a good deal with your friend.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

Might be a dumb question, Is forex card and travel card one and the same? ICICI refused me a travel card for I don't have visa or travel tickets


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

winzrokz said:


> Might be a dumb question, Is forex card and travel card one and the same? ICICI refused me a travel card for I don't have visa or travel tickets


 Yes, both are the same, just the name differs bank to bank.


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Credit/debit card will charge you a percentage (2% - 3.2%) markup fees on top of the banks forex rate ( forex rate are normally 1-1.5 rs higher than the rate you see on Google). On top of all this, dibp will charge around 1% charges according to the type of card - visa/ master regardless of you payment method or country
> 
> If you buy forex card when the conversation rate is lower, you will pay only the forex rate to bank. And while payment you can save the markup fee.
> 
> ...


 Just a correction, that markup fees is 3.5% + GST for International currency conversion in both debit & credit cards.

By the way, have you decided your mode of payment - Outspoken?? if so, which one ?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

charmingvijay said:


> Just a correction, that markup fees is 3.5% + GST for International currency conversion in both debit & credit cards.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, have you decided your mode of payment - Outspoken?? if so, which one ?


Markup fee can vary according to the card issuer. My credit card has only 1.99% as markup fee.
I'm going to pay via forex card. I loaded it when AUD went down few weeks ago. Got myself a sweet deal out of it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

@Outspoken,Yeah the rate was too good Jan first week. How did you manage to get a forex card?


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

@Charmingvijay, I have a friend in Australia. Is the process simple as him paying first and me paying the debited amount to him through fund transfer?


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

winzrokz said:


> @Charmingvijay, I have a friend in Australia. Is the process simple as him paying first and me paying the debited amount to him through fund transfer?


Yes.. Get his AUD card details for u to make payment here, & then whatever is debited in his acc, you can do a fund transfer thru conversion website here


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

winzrokz said:


> @Outspoken,Yeah the rate was too good Jan first week. How did you manage to get a forex card?


From Hdfc bank. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

outspoken said:


> Markup fee can vary according to the card issuer. My credit card has only 1.99% as markup fee.
> I'm going to pay via forex card. I loaded it when AUD went down few weeks ago. Got myself a sweet deal out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Hey Outspoken, Wud u mind giving ur mobile num.. I shall call u to get few more details on this topic.


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

@Charmingvijay By conversion sites you mean something like Western Union? or just ICICI online transfer ?


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

@outspoken, two things, 1) did they ask for visa/tickets. 2) How much exactly we need to load, I mean is it exact amount of visa or more?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

winzrokz said:


> @outspoken, two things, 1) did they ask for visa/tickets. 2) How much exactly we need to load, I mean is it exact amount of visa or more?


Yes, they did ask for visa and tickets and this is the new rule since last year. But I knew the manager and he gave me the card because he knew me and he told me that I should give him the visa copy once I get it. Maybe for audit purpose.
Dibp will charge 1.3% or something extra on every card. So it is better to add some 200 dollars extra. If you have more than one dependant, add few more hundred dollars. You can always withdraw the remaining dollars when you are in Australia from any ATM.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Any idea about AMEX card for VISA payment..? has anyone tried it..? some ppl claim it doesn't have any conversion charges or so..? is it true..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> Any idea about AMEX card for VISA payment..? has anyone tried it..? some ppl claim it doesn't have any conversion charges or so..? is it true..?


The primary question is are you eligible to get an AMEX ?

They have very strict salary and net worth requirements plus an annual recurring fees

Cheers


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

NB said:


> The primary question is are you eligible to get an AMEX ?
> 
> They have very strict salary and net worth requirements plus an annual recurring fees
> 
> Cheers


 Hi NB, Why think that way..? it is a lengthy & time consuming process.. Can I ask frnds or colleagues. who hold an AMEX & can lend me the CARD details for the payment..?


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

I took HDFC FOREX CARD, and if u have already have HDFC credit card then you can straight away load card using the hdfc credit card. In my case I have upgraded my credit card to regalia credit card which gives more reward points and loaded forex using it. since HDFC is currently running an offer of 10x reward points for Forex card load using HDFC credit card. total cost for me was almost equivalent to the IBR rates.. 

For getting Fired card, they asked for passport and pan card... no tickets or visa were asked.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

techievee said:


> I took HDFC FOREX CARD, and if u have already have HDFC credit card then you can straight away load card using the hdfc credit card. In my case I have upgraded my credit card to regalia credit card which gives more reward points and loaded forex using it. since HDFC is currently running an offer of 10x reward points for Forex card load using HDFC credit card. total cost for me was almost equivalent to the IBR rates..
> 
> For getting Fired card, they asked for passport and pan card... no tickets or visa were asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Did you apply online and took the card from the bank or was it shipped?


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

samp365 said:


> Did you apply online and took the card from the bank or was it shipped?


I went to HDFC bank and took. They gave me the card in hand and told that it would be activated in 1 day. You can take in any branch irrespective of your bank account.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

techievee said:


> I went to HDFC bank and took. They gave me the card in hand and told that it would be activated in 1 day. You can take in any branch irrespective of your bank account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


So, they swiped your Credit Card and gave the Forex Card?


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

Actually, they filled online form and selected collect from branch option. They asked me to type card number and otp for the initial load. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

techievee said:


> Actually, they filled online form and selected collect from branch option. They asked me to type card number and otp for the initial load.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


One last question.. Were you able to load the complete amount in a single go?
I just applied for Regalia First card.. hope I receive the card in a week.. Will buy the Forex Card using this new card..


----------



## techievee (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes, after u get regalia card, then buy forex card using the regalia card.. then register for netbanking using the password present in a forex card kit.. then load the card using forex netbanking and using the credit card...u get maximum benefit till March when u load 1lakh per month.. but if u need to pay visa fees immediately then u can load all the amount in a single shot and pay your visa fees..else load 1 lakh each month till u accumulate your fees.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> Hi NB, Why think that way..? it is a lengthy & time consuming process.. Can I ask frnds or colleagues. who hold an AMEX & can lend me the CARD details for the payment..?


You and your friend both will be in serious trouble if you use his card for such a big foreign exchange transaction 

You have to get the card in your name only
Getting a card maybe easy or lengthy depending on your salary and relationship with the issuing bank

Cheers


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

techievee said:


> I took HDFC FOREX CARD, and if u have already have HDFC credit card then you can straight away load card using the hdfc credit card. In my case I have upgraded my credit card to regalia credit card which gives more reward points and loaded forex using it. since HDFC is currently running an offer of 10x reward points for Forex card load using HDFC credit card. total cost for me was almost equivalent to the IBR rates..
> 
> For getting Fired card, they asked for passport and pan card... no tickets or visa were asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


do we need to specifically ask for AUD or USD would also have same benefits?


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> do we need to specifically ask for AUD or USD would also have same benefits?


Be specific to ask for AUD (base currency), so that you don't want pay the conversion charges if u take it in USD.


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

A general information to all who are yet to pay the 189 VISA fees from INDIA:

Please try to make the payment only thru "FOREX card" of any bank of your interest, which has got lesser exchange rates and commission charges.

Recently, I made my VISA payment thru ICICI FOREX card, where I loaded 6700 AUD to the card (6570 AUD for 1 main applicant + 1 Dependant + 1 child of 3yrs plus 1.32% for the surcharge of VISA card charged by DIBP) for which the ICICI bank charged me a commission of only 4K INR. 

This mode of payment thru FOREX card is the best and affordable method for all INDIANS who wanted to pay for VISA charges, other options like paying thru CC in INR, Paypal with Indian account etc., all are expensive where they charge 2.5-3% conversion charges which approx. to 20K INR for this 6700AUD.

One more point to NOTE is getting a FOREX card is not easy as they ask for VISA or ticket copy, neither we don't have. So it should better work with networking. In my case, I met the FOREX desk agent time and again to explain him my situation and the desperate need for FOREX card, where he finally agreed to issue me with ONE by having a dummy ticket copy.


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

CharmingVijay, I totally agree. I also came to the same conclusion at last. I booked a dummy ticket to get ICICI forex, but I had only two days in hand to apply visa. So I ended up using a friend's SBI credit card with a limit of 4 lacs. Final amount came to 3.66 lacs for my family of three.


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Payment via CWB debit card*

Hi All,

can I pay the fees via commonwealth bank debit mastercard?


----------



## winzrokz (Dec 10, 2018)

I suggest you check with your bank. Many debit cards have a daily limit. Mostly as a damage control in case of online theft, but also because banks want customers to buy premium debit cards. Banks usually accept request to remove the limit temporarily, provided, the amount is lesser than max amount allowed for your debit card type.


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

charmingvijay said:


> A general information to all who are yet to pay the 189 VISA fees from INDIA:
> 
> Please try to make the payment only thru "FOREX card" of any bank of your interest, which has got lesser exchange rates and commission charges.
> 
> ...


Hello vijay,

Thanks for the information. I too have an ICICI Multi currency forex card. Would i be able to pay my Visa fee ? Actually i am worried if i load it with such a Big amount and in case it does not work, i will loose money in conversion again..

I have no name on CARD. have Number, expiry FROM and TO.

Do we select the credit card option during VISA fee payment. This is a visa card ; will it work with credit card option Please suggest?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Hello vijay,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I too have an ICICI Multi currency forex card. Would i be able to pay my Visa fee ? Actually i am worried if i load it with such a Big amount and in case it does not work, i will loose money in conversion again..
> 
> ...


Hi Joy,

Many have already made the payment via Forex card.

Even if you don't have a name on the card, it still works - when it asks you to enter the name on the card - mention your name. 

Yes, select that option.

Remember DHA has a 1.32% surcharge for VISA cards. So, load the Forex card accordingly.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay

Credit card
We accept these credit cards for online payments in ImmiAccount. The surcharge shown applies.

MasterCard (including Debit MasterCard) – 1.32%
VISA (including VISA DebitCard) – 1.32%
American Express (AMEX)– 1.40%
Diners Club – 1.99%
JCB – 1.40%


----------



## Joy000 (Jul 5, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> Many have already made the payment via Forex card.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comment SG. Really appreciated. Ill load the card accordingly and pay. So i need to pay AUD 3755 + AUD 1875 = AUD 5630. 
I will load it with AUD 5750 for the safer side. 

Regards


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Joy000 said:


> Thanks for your comment SG. Really appreciated. Ill load the card accordingly and pay. So i need to pay AUD 3755 + AUD 1875 = AUD 5630.
> I will load it with AUD 5750 for the safer side.
> 
> Regards


Hi Joy,

Right, to be on a safer side, you may load $5750 AUD. Also, you can carry the Forex card to Australia when you plan to move / complete IED trip. 

Good Luck Joy


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

"Big process ahead; including filling of PR forms and full-fledged documentation for you and everyone of your migrating family member. Besides, visa fees being a big amount, exchange clearances mandate; thereon initiate background/integrity checks on your claims. If you pay visa fees after receiving invitation and prefer to do documentation at that stage; your invitation would lapse resulting in suspension for 120 days"

This is a message i got from my consultancy and telling that I have to arrange visa fees before getting the invite as it needs exchange clearances mandate,backgorund/integrity checks on your claims. Can someone clarify this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

bijoytsamuel said:


> "Big process ahead; including filling of PR forms and full-fledged documentation for you and everyone of your migrating family member. Besides, visa fees being a big amount, exchange clearances mandate; thereon initiate background/integrity checks on your claims. If you pay visa fees after receiving invitation and prefer to do documentation at that stage; your invitation would lapse resulting in suspension for 120 days"
> 
> This is a message i got from my consultancy and telling that I have to arrange visa fees before getting the invite as it needs exchange clearances mandate,backgorund/integrity checks on your claims. Can someone clarify this?


"before getting the invite"
This is criminal. Walk away from this consultancy.


----------



## salaus (Mar 4, 2021)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information.

Few doubts:
- Is the ICICI travel credit card and ICICI travel card which is preloaded with money the same. Because after contacting the branch, they told me there is no travel "credit" card, but a preloaded one.

- And can I use this travel card for my EA skills assessment payment as well? 

Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

salaus said:


> Thanks for sharing this information.
> 
> Few doubts:
> - Is the ICICI travel credit card and ICICI travel card which is preloaded with money the same. Because after contacting the branch, they told me there is no travel "credit" card, but a preloaded one.
> ...


You have to preload the card with the amount of aud you require 
It’s not a credit card ..you pay in advance and use at will only outside india 
Check if the bank will issue you a travel card without a visa
Cheers


----------



## salaus (Mar 4, 2021)

NB said:


> You have to preload the card with the amount of aud you require
> It’s not a credit card ..you pay in advance and use at will only outside india
> Check if the bank will issue you a travel card without a visa
> Cheers


Thanks for replying...
I hope I can use this travel card for my EA skills assessment payment as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

salaus said:


> Thanks for replying...
> I hope I can use this travel card for my EA skills assessment payment as well


You can use it for any international payment 
It cannot be used in Indian websites 
Cheers


----------

